# SEOUL | Projects & Construction



## BOM

- for discussion and news on everything Seoul​



*meaning of seoul* ............................... capital city
*population* ....................................... 10,356,000
*density* ..................................... 17,108 per km²
*tree* ...................................................... ginkgo
*flower* ................................................. forsythia
*bird* ...................................................... magpie






   

 





*City News:*
(5/30) ..... Seoul Changes its Face with Urban Design Guidelines [x]
(5/28) .................................. “Dancheong” the Color of Seoul [x]
(5/22) ............................... “Haechi” the Symbol of Seoul City [x]
(4/2) ........................ Hangang bridges to get elevators, cafes [x]
(4/2) .................................... Artificial islands to dot Hangang [x]





*1* ............................. Supertalls
*2* .................. Notable Highrises
*3* ........... Notable Developments
*4* .............................. Highrises​


----------



## BOM

*(1)* 
Supertalls

*Parc 1* ..................................... 330 meters (foundation work)
*Lotte Super Tower* ............ 555 meters (mixed status/delayed)
*Dream Hub Tower* .......................... 615 meters (re-designing)
*DMC Tower* ................................... 640 meters (re-designing)









Please click for thread: [x]
▫ the main tower will be 330 meters
▫ the second tower will be 258 meters
▫ it will likely be the first supertall built in Seoul
▫ it is part of a burst of development in Yeouido (south-central)
▫ the complex includes twenty-six hotel floors
▫ also contains a seven-story mall


   

  









Please click for thread: [x]
▫ it will be 555 meters when completed
▫ it has been infamously delayed for the past couple years
▫ the delay was due to opposition from the air force
▫ the site is ready for foundation work
▫ the site is located in Jamsil (southeast)
▫ its current status is not certain

 









Please click for thread: [x]
▫ it will be 615 meters
▫ it is otherwise known as the Korea Rail Corp Tower
▫ it is part of a massive redevelopment in Yongsan (north-central)
▫ originally, the tear drop design was the official design
▫ according to recent news, the tower will be redesigned
▫ as of August 2008, the design of the tower and the area will be contested for: [x]


 









Please click for thread: [x]
▫ the tower will be 640 meters tall
▫ DMC stands for Digital Media City
▫ the DMC is a mini-city in Sangnam (northwestern)
▫ the tower was previously known as the IBC
▫ as of now, the city is choosing new designs 


  ​


----------



## BOM

*(2)* 
Notable Highrises



▫ please click for thread: [x]
▫ when completed, it will be 165 meters
▫ S-Trenue stands for Superior Treasure Avenue
▫ the tower will be completed in September 2009 
▫ Minsuk Cho and Kisu Park, of Mass Studies, were the lead architect
▫ they call the tower: ‘Bundle Matrix Tower’


  







▫ it is completed and is located in Gangnam
▫ the tower tops out at 100 meters and consists of 27 floors
▫ the tower will host office and residential space
▫ it was designed by Mass Studies


   

  



​


----------



## BOM

*(3)* 
Notable Developments




.... coming soon​


----------



## BOM

*(4)* 
Highrises




.... coming soon​


----------



## helghast

i really hope they just stay with the tear drop design for Korea Rail Corp Tower.
i looked at the thread and i dont see where it mentions there being a redesign. so they might just be staying with the tear drop design


----------



## Skyline_FFM

WOOOOW! This is really first class design!!! :applause:


----------



## BOM

helghast said:


> i really hope they just stay with the tear drop design for Korea Rail Corp Tower.
> i looked at the thread and i dont see where it mentions there being a redesign. so they might just be staying with the tear drop design


I hope they keep it too.


----------



## Mussoda

wow.. great! BOM! :banana:
Seoul derserves its own thread here.. thanks!


----------



## Skybean

Wow, great icons! How did you manage to do those? Very stylish design.


----------



## BOM

Thanks you guys!
The next installment should be in a day or two.



Skybean said:


> Wow, great icons! How did you manage to do those? Very stylish design.


I just used photoshop.
For the buttons, I just used an image code for the url name.
It is rather time consuming, but I enjoy it.


----------



## BOM

> *City Hall Building Closes a Chapter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main building of Seoul City Hall officially closed, Monday, having survived the turbulent modern history in the capital for 82 years.​
> By Kim Tae-jong
> Staff Reporter
> 
> The landmark main building of Seoul City Hall was vacated Monday, 82 years after it was founded. Mayor Oh Se-hoon and other city officials have moved into the annex located in Seosomun, a few blocks away from the main building and started official work there on Monday.
> 
> The closing came as the city government is building a new, modern building in the site behind the old one, preserving the old stone walled main building as a historical site.
> 
> ``We'll temporarily shut down the main building of the City Hall, closing its 82 year history,'' Mayor Oh said in a statement. The construction of a new main building is expected to take about three years, he said.
> 
> Built in 1926 as a government building under Japanese colonial rule (1910-1945), the main building has since survived the nation's important historical moments including liberalization from Japanese colonial rule, the Korean War (1950-1953) and the era of modernization and industrialization, and has become a symbol of democracy here.
> 
> The building has long served as a government building except for 10 months when North Korean soldiers occupied it during the Korean War.
> 
> A total of 33 mayors have taken office at the building since inaugural mayor Yi Bum-seung in 1945 until the 33rd mayor Oh Se-hoon.
> 
> Registered as a city cultural heritage, the building will go through renovation to reopen as ``Civic Center'' by February 2011 in time for the completion of the new main building. The center will house a library and city promotion center.
> 
> [email protected]


more information on the final design can be found here: [x]

I actually don't really like the final design.
It clashes with its surrounding, in my opinion.


----------



## brianmoon85

thank the Lord that they are preserving the old city hall. I hate it when older buildings get destroyed to build newer modern buildings (with the exception of those ugly commie blocks in Yeoido Island Han river waterfront):lol:


----------



## korea2002

*Development News-Yeongdeung-po Disciplinary Jail Redevelopment-2008.6.13*



























Custer development Yeongdeungpo Penitentiary in full swing 

Guro-gu, Seoul Yeongdeungpo Penitentiary gocheokdong previous full-scale land development projects in deuleoseol complexes. 

Korea Land Corporation will develop Yeongdeungpo calibration facilities before and complex business jeondamhal Special Purpose Company (SPC) in 'bichaenuri' founder and 10 days and will promote business, he said. 

The man is 10 Trading 652 ㎡ (3 man 2220 pyeong) of land in prison for putting a total of 1.6321 trillion won yeonmyeonjeok cost 44 man-scale complexes to be built in 2944 ㎡. 

This has just residential. Commercial culture. Deuleoseol business facilities are planned. 

Since 2011 the general prison earlier this closer co-housing, including apartments and residential and commercial complex furniture 1093, the size of the ground floor of 39 office buildings, shopping malls, libraries and children's construction sequentially. 

When the year 2014 will be completed. 

Guro-gu, Seoul, the move to replace cheonwangdong on November chakgonghae calibration facility to be completed in May 2010. 

The Justice Department last year for the previous business Yeongdeungpo Penitentiary, Guro-gu, land for construction is eliminating regional imbalance 'gongmohyeong PF (project financing) approach' gaebalki agreed last March after SK consortium selected as preferred bidder. 

SK Consortium, the Construction, Daewoo Engineering and Construction, GS construction, including large construction companies and Daelim Industrial Bank, Agricultural Cooperative, Shinhan Bank, Kookmin Bank, our investment securities, financial and Lotte Shopping. Participate as strategic investors. 

Land Corporation, said, "utilizing the old city area of the prison the previous model suggests that the dimensions of the new play 'blanking and fill the space', which means to put the company name to start building the project," "When the complex is completed, Mrs. gurogu center gocheok . Gaebongdong landmark will be the core area, "he explained.


----------



## Locust

now the mafia kingpins will stay in the penthouse in the upper floors? ha.. ha..


----------



## Mussoda

the highest building looks like an erected 시루떡. ㅋㅋ 
anyway looks good..


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ Awesome! :drool:


----------



## BOM

Does anyone have any information on the Seoul Commune 2026 project by Mass Studies? I can't tell if it is a pipeline dream or a plausible vision, but it has actually grown on me 








​


----------



## BOM

Some updates:

 added Parc 1 construction picture
 new news on dream hub project
 added Boutqiue Monaco to notable highrises
 new links!


Other updates are in the works, just a heads up.


----------



## Mussoda

thanks update, BOM !
hope to see you frequently..



BOM said:


> Does anyone have any information on the Seoul Commune 2026 project by Mass Studies? I can't tell if it is a pipeline dream or a plausible vision, but it has actually grown on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


really interesting design.. but personally, hope it's not get built near my neighborhood..
It seems look scary in reality..ㅋㅋ..


----------



## inno4321

Seoul National Art Museum U/C



http://local.daum.net/map/index.jsp...map_hybrid=false&srcid=7813425&itemId=7813425
http://www.moca.go.kr/about/aboutManage.do?_method=artNewInfoView&bdId=201008100003381
http://blog.daum.net/leejsia/153

Located at beside KyongBukgung(palace) Thereby can not built over 3floors. 

Museum, Cinema, Public library and Restoration of old kyungbuk palace house and gate.
Contain area 52,627㎡ underground 3floors Ground level 3floors


----------



## inno4321

Namsan State Tower u/c


http://blog.naver.com/coldwell24?Redirect=Log&logNo=140125678006


http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/10405


----------



## Munwon

Seoul needs a 1,000 more buildings that look like Namsam State! Well done.


----------



## inno4321

Hapjong Segyo u/c







http://land.naver.com/isale/complexDetail.nhn?isaleHscpNo=6000869&isaleNotifSeq=9001004


----------



## inno4321

Gocheok-dong domed baseball stadium u/c


http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/7925


----------



## Sister Ray

Munwon said:


> Seoul needs a 1,000 more buildings that look like Namsam State! Well done.


Are you sure? Isn't this Seoul's main problem at the moment? Too many (apartment) buildings that look exactly the same? :lol:


----------



## Munwon

I was talking about the quailty. Seoul needs more glass towers.


----------



## inno4321

ChangJin 12~16 site u/c



Now digging up the ruins.
http://blog.daum.net/cognos57/15968680


http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2011062810472784057&outlink=1


----------



## inno4321

101 PINE AVENUE U/C



Copyrights http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=256698&page=2&bbs=
101 PINE AVENUE THREAD
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610939


----------



## experturl

*Re SEOUL projects*

I like the project of IFC SEOUL more than other!


----------



## inno4321

^^ Also my favorite project.
asterium 3 residence 1 office. u/c


http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city


----------



## inno4321

Dongdaemun clothes technique center u/c



http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=257018&page=1&bbs=


----------



## inno4321

Magok of SEOUL U/C


http://magok.i-sh.co.kr/e_MGK/sub/introduction/introduction_0101.magok


*The last large undeveloped part of Seoul near the Han River*
- Create the advanced industry cluster for inducement of the next growth industry and establishment of the development plan
- Located at the gateway of Seoul west regions, and environmental friendly complex combined with advanced industry and resident area by creating the ecological polis
- The center of transportation where subway line 5, 9, which is connected to the Kimpo and Incheon Airports, and Incheon international airport railway.
- As the last large un-developed area in the Seoul which is developed to the future knowledge industry complex such as IT, BT and NT, it is developed to the future environment friendly energy complex where surrounding cities and advanced industry complex is coexistence accordance with the Hang River Renaissance Project


----------



## Munwon

Interesting! Any U/C pics?


----------



## inno4321

Universal Studios korea (part of Metro Seoul Area) Prepare(2016 Open) 



http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o1M/20062

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/7077?docid=A6df|JVFj|7077|20100424120930


----------



## inno4321

2020 Seoul 10Gbps Internet
Cover all area of Seoul.
Seoul's Internet Speed-Up 100times fast than now(Now average is 100Mbps)
First Step 1Gbps establish Internet Network completion until 2014
Second Step, 10Gbps establish Internet Network completion until 2020
http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2011050960581


----------



## inno4321

Garakdong Market Modernize U/C 
http://new.garak.co.kr/main.jsp



http://www.garak.co.kr/attach/EBook_second/1/EBook.htm

http://100.naver.com/100.nhn?type=image&media_id=498588&docid=555&dir_id=04030601


----------



## aquaticko

I hope that Seoul can financially keep pace with these "renovations". I'm glad to be visiting/studying here, and it definitely has its pretty spots, but most of Seoul strikes me first and foremost as a bit gritty. Understandable for a fairly new city of 10 million, but still. I'd love to come back here in 10 years and be amazed at what a place it's become.


----------



## inno4321

^^ Dear aquaticko. I'm agree with you. Seoul have a two different face. Beauty and chaotic(pretty ugly). I like Seoul but frankly there is disorder coexist(illigal street vendors and Noise, comi-blocks) with splendor.
Right seoul need to Renovation.not only building but also citizenship. I'm also looking forward to after 10 years:lol:

Hyundai & Kia Motors Headquarter Prepare

*Imaginary rendering*

*Imaginary rendering*

http://www.ssreal.com/board/view.asp?chk1=3&chk11=3&num=165&gubun1=&gubun2=&page=22


----------



## inno4321

Sa-un Choroktti Park Prepare


http://www.afewcomm.com/credential/...&category=1&page=3&uid=i_4a682c5d80a2b&kind=1

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=ebonycrystal&logNo=130094028001


----------



## inno4321

Hangeul Museum 한글 박물관 u/c



http://film.ktv.go.kr/photo/nation_index.jsp
http://www.hangeulmuseum.org/

Construction of Hangeul Museum to Start in Seoul
A museum devoted to the Korean alphabet will open in Yongsan, Seoul in the first half of 2013 in the compound of the National Museum of Korea. 

The Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism will break ground for construction on July 13. Designed by architectural firm Dosiin, the new museum will have three floors and a basement and measure 11,322 sq.m. It will sit east of the main gate of the National Museum. 

The layers of the building will feature Hangeul characters symbolizing the "harmony among heaven, earth and man," the script's philosophical principle. It will feature a modern interpretation of traditional eaves decorated with dancheong or traditional colorful paintwork. 

There will be three exhibition areas -- a permanent exhibition hall, a hands-on experience area, and a computer room. 

Exhibits will include a commentary on Hanguel, "Hunminjeongeum Haerye" by King Sejong of the Chosun Dynasty, published in 1446 to promulgate the Korean alphabet, which was invented in 1443; a copy of "The Tale of Hong Gil-dong," the first novel written in Hangeul; a copy of the Tongnip Sinmun, the first privately managed modern daily newspaper in Korea; and rare Hangeul-related materials published during the Japanese colonial period and under the U.S. military government.
[email protected] / Jul. 04, 2011 12:11 KST
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/07/04/2011070400978.html


----------



## KillerZavatar

am i right in my believe that lotte is going up for sure now since its in the middle of construction and that dream hub is most likely coming up too? that would be amazing. seoul lite seems to have financial problems though. but damn 2 buildings over 500m will change the skyline of seoul so much


----------



## inno4321

KillerZavatar said:


> am i right in my believe that lotte is going up for sure now since its in the middle of construction and that dream hub is most likely coming up too? that would be amazing. seoul lite seems to have financial problems though. but damn 2 buildings over 500m will change the skyline of seoul so much


^^ Dear KillerZavatar You Right. seoul lite is financial problems.(Maybe 330m)
But dreamhub+lotte is going well. Plus Hyundai Headquters is 540m

*JW Marriot Hotel u/c*




http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?...o=124504310&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0003578574

http://blog.daum.net/bgony/15750324


----------



## inno4321

Seoul city hall u/c

http://blog.naver.com/berney_h?Redirect=Log&logNo=140137583408
Inner side city hall's art interior



IFC SEOUL U/C

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers?t__nil_loginbox=cafe_list&nil_id=2


----------



## Minsk

*The Cloud: MVRDV’s Luxury Twin Towers for Seoul are Joined by a Funky Pixelated Cluster*

MVRDV recently unveiled their plans for a new luxury residential complex in Seoul, Korea, which features two twin skyscrapers joined in the middle by a pixelated cluster. Named The Cloud, the luxury high rises would be located within the Yongsan Dreamhub project. The cluster of blocks in the center provides space for public and private gardens, green roofs, and other amenities for residents. Moving the leisure areas off the ground floor up to the middle frees up space on the street level for public gardens and more green space. Natural daylighting, cross ventilation and green roofs also differentiate this project from other luxury high-rises.

Located at the entrance of the Yongsan Dreamhub, designed by Daniel Liebskind, the Cloud will be a unique high rise in the new business district. The residential complex is formed out of two skyscrapers – one 260 meters tall tower and the other – 300 meters tall. Starting at the 27th floor is a 10-story tall pixelated cluster that serves as the “cloud”. This area provides space for an atrium, a wellness centre, a conference centre, a fitness studio, various pools, restaurants and cafes. On top of the cluster is series of public and private outside spaces, patios, decks, gardens and pools. Special express elevators allow fast and direct access to the cloud.

Most towers feature a plinth located on the bottom floor, where most of the residential amenities are housed, but this tower moves those more private amenities to the middle. This frees up the ground floor for public space and gardens designed by Martha Schwartz. The Cloud offers luxury apartments ranging in size from 80m2 to 260m2 with penthouses occupying the floors above the cluster and townhouses on the floors below. Natural daylighting and cross ventilation play an important role in all of the apartments. Construction of the towers is expected to be completed by 2015.























































http://inhabitat.com/the-cloud-mvrdvs-luxury-twin-towers-joined-by-a-lush-pixelated-cluster-in-seoul/


----------



## el palmesano

amazing project, seul in the future will be a referent


----------



## inno4321

el palmesano said:


> amazing project, seul in the future will be a referent


Appreciated 





http://blog.naver.com/ieman337?Redirect=Log&logNo=10126963833
*december.2011*


http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0004213041
*28.november.2011*



http://blog.naver.com/3003410?Redirect=Log&logNo=120146827621

*Seoul city hall 3.deccember.2011*


----------



## magentheme

Awsome, Beautiful life


----------



## inno4321

^^
LG Global Science Park[R&D CENTER of Seoul(magok district)] 241,921㎡
$ 4 billions invest Until 2021.


----------



## inno4321

^^
Taken by Me 7.jan.2012
Global cluster u/c(at CBD OF SEOUL)


----------



## inno4321

CBD of seoul
Hotel (316 rooms)
26fl
completion 2015


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/studiolove?Redirect=Log&logNo=150133532762

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=003&aid=0004354934



mecenatpolis in Seoul
due for completion in the June

http://www.mecenatpolis.co.kr/


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/new1424?Redirect=Log&logNo=140147182212

http://blog.naver.com/newsayno?Redirect=Log&logNo=144643011
Hyundai IT factory


----------



## inno4321

*Pie City / 155m / 35 floor +3 - Demo
-Hotel, residence, shopping mall
-Constructed by POSCO*


----------



## LCIII

Insensitive twin towers aside, some really excellent projects in Seoul right now!!


----------



## inno4321

LCIII said:


> Insensitive twin towers aside, some really excellent projects in Seoul right now!!


^^ right That twin towers are factory. design is boring However huge one.










*Taken by me(21/march)
Korea national history museum u/c*


----------



## inno4321

Taken by me(21/march)


----------



## Munwon

More More!!!!


----------



## happytravel

kiến trúc đẹp quá...............


----------



## inno4321

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=314007&page=3&bbs=
SAMSUNG HEADQUARTER


----------



## BE0GRAD

inno4321 said:


>


This is a great example that a boxy building can be beautiful.


----------



## iluvu

WOW...


----------



## KillerZavatar

current situation of (possible) future 400m+ buildings in seoul:

*1. Seoul Light - 640m*

disputes about the final height are not solved yet and are expected to come to a solution on May 31th. the final height may be decreased from 133 to 70 floors. inno expects a solution in between of maybe 100 floors or a cancellation of the project. if the project gets a go though, it will start rather soon with preparations already on going.

*2. Triple One - 620m*

The final renders of the project just got released and it is looking good for it to be built. The project is approved and preparations already started

*3. Lotte World Tower - 555m*

Extremely fast the core is rising and this project will soon tower above the city.

*4. Hyundai Global Business Center - 540m*

The project isn't confirmed to be on ice, but it looks like it is at least on hold for some more months or even cancelled already. I would be surprised to hear about it again in the near future.

*5. IBD Boutique Tower - 450m*

As part of the yongsan masterplan with triple one, this tower is looking good. It is approved and the final design was chosen even before triple one already. I hope to see preparations for this tower to start soon.


----------



## Minsk

*BIG contributes to winning design in Seoul*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19731


----------



## +++OverseeR+++

It's beyond imagination! Great design


----------



## cuongnguyen208

experturl said:


> I like the project of IFC SEOUL more than other!


the beauty of my favorites too


----------



## Minsk

*AS+GG unveils design for supertall mixed use towers for Seoul*

The Chicago-based design firm, Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill, unveiled today its design for Dancing Dragons, a pair of supertall mixed-used towers for the new Yongsan International Business District in Seoul, South Korea. The buildings, which include a mix of residential, ‘officetel', and retail uses, consist of slender, sharply angled mini-towers cantilevered around a central core. This design, as described in a press release, is "contemporary yet informed by aspects of traditional Korean culture"...http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19777


----------



## inno4321

THANKS FOR GREAT UPDATES!!!


----------



## Minsk

*REX unveils residential tower in Seoul's Yongsan International Business District*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19795


----------



## khoagtvt

Awsome, Beautiful life 

---------------------------------
banbanghevanphong.com
thanhlynoithatvanphongcu.com
thanhlybanghevanphong.com


----------



## Minsk

*Designs released for Landmark Tower in Yongsan International Business District*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19837


----------



## little universe

*Kukje Gallery *

*Architects*: *SO-IL* (New York-based architects, one of the partner Jing Liu is Chinese Born)
*Location*: Seoul, South Korea
*Design Team*: Florian Idenburg (partner), Jing Liu (partner), Iannis Kandyliaris, Cheon-Kang Park, Sooran Kim
*Architect Of Record*: Jong Ga Architects
*Total Floor Area*: 1,260 sqm
*Site Area*: 800 sqm


----------



## Varghedin

I made an SSP style diagram of Seoul:


----------



## KillerZavatar

the tallest is now missing =( too bad it got cancelled, but even without seoul light, this city will be one of the most impressive ones in terms of skyline


----------



## KDreamer

I commented on this thread just the other day yet my post seems to have been removed. Why?


----------



## fimiak

skyscrapercity said:


> Actually, this thread is quite successful with lots of participation from many forumers in the world, compare to other korean buildings or cities.
> Because this tower is tall enough to click and reply while the other buildings are simply ignored. Look at the other forums.
> Many korean buildings on the other threads easilly dissapear soon after updating by korean forummers without replies.
> 
> Also, there are a great change on SCC
> There has been significant decrease of malicious comments or replies about Korea or korean proposal of supertalls. in recent years :cheer:
> 
> I vividly remember that so many forummers came to mock korea as if nothing will turn out right anyway.



It is unfair that anybody would criticize South Korea's skyscraper ambitions. Seoul has one of the most precarious security situations in the world, and yet retains its goals for a very bright future. I think the Lotte Jamsil will be a great tower to showcase the Korean people, and as a New Yorker, I am jealous that Seoul is able to get such a huge skyscraper icon bigger than anything in the USA.


----------



## scalziand

In the past, I think some of the criticism of SK's supertall skyscraper ambitions was justified, as none of the numerous proposals had panned out. Now that some of the super talls are finally rising, those criticisms are no longer valid.


----------



## Minsk

*YIBD Block C1-20 / Tange Associates*

Architects: Tange Associates
Location: Seoul, South Korea
Design: Paul Tange, Yasuhiro Ishino, Michael Thanner
Design Team: Kazuya Ishida, Tomo Osaki, Akira Inamoto, Antonio Bellonio, Kentaro Shiratani, Nobutaka Mori
Materials: Tange Associates
Client: Dreamhub LTD., Seoul / Yongsan Development Co. Ltd, Seoul
Site Area: 9,734㎡
Gross Floor Area: 58.400㎡
Building Scale: 25 Stories above Ground, 1 Story below Ground, (5 Stories of External Use below Ground)
Building Height: 165 m

http://www.archdaily.com/239982/yibd-block-c1-20-tange-associates/


----------



## inno4321

KillerZavatar said:


> the tallest is now missing =( too bad it got cancelled, but even without seoul light, this city will be one of the most impressive ones in terms of skyline


^^
Seoullite is going to "re-selected for developer".(In my opinions this all catastropy is due to "idiots seoul monkey mayors"!!! However got in maze.


----------



## KillerZavatar

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Seoullite is going to "re-selected for developer".(In my opinions this all catastropy is due to "idiots seoul monkey mayors"!!! However got in maze.


so, do you think the plot will still be occupied by a megatall, or do you think they will propose a smaller building now that seoul lite got removed


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright belong to http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=328479&page=3&bbs=


----------



## Caleb15

Where is this stadium?


----------



## inno4321

Caleb15 said:


> Where is this stadium?


West-southern Seoul


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/lumoslite?Redirect=Log&logNo=100161448174
SBS Broadcasting Seoul studio. Which is Located beside of Seoullite tower(cancelled)


----------



## Minsk

*NADAAA interprets unique building typology as civic pavilion and landscape threshold*

In South Korea, the majority of housing is developed by one of five corporate families. Apartment buildings are not designed as individual structures but as multiples, such that a new housing project may be conceived as 20 or 30 towers forming an entire neighbourhood. Thus, the study, design and sales of housing have developed into a discipline serving a growing middle class with amenities and technologies that are significantly sophisticated.

The client wished to invest in a centre that not only contains sales offices with full-scale construction model units, but also a variety of public amenities that are purposed for the use of the community, including: art galleries, restaurants, cafés, auditoria and other functions that can become part of the public realm.

Distinguishing their brand among other model home galleries, they wished to create an iconic spectacle within the urban landscape, evoking a status more commonly held by public institutions such as museums or libraries. From an architectural perspective, a model home gallery balances two forces; the first, a public ground that activates the street; the second an economical black box above that houses the model homes.

In concept, this building, an evocatively rendered black box perched atop of a dynamic glass plinth, responds to both its physical setting and the client’s desire to evince a brand that is inspired by nature. Located at a significant vehicular intersection to the northeast, the transparent plinth displays the spectacle of the activities within, while creating a threshold to the park to the southwest. Continuity of the ground plane is established through the extension of the city’s granite sidewalk into the building.

The reading of this public space gains expression through an undulating ceiling that demarcates various programmatic and infrastructural logics of the amenities. The auditorium not only hosts closed events – plays, cinema, and symposia – but also more open events. Flexibility of programmatic use is achieved through vertical layers: a diaphanous metal curtain, a plywood sheathing, and a large sliding door that produces a large proscenium. The voluminous and elusive black box atop is established as an iconic landmark in a developing part of the city.

Requiring very few openings, the interior is in dialogue with the exterior world only through the 'slit-windows' encrypted within the horizontal louvers, further softening the figure of the volume. The building base ascends and descends according to the programmatic logic of the public amenities and its roof’s folds harvest rainwater that recharges the adjacent pond. From a distance, the overall image evokes an echo of the unique skyline of Seoul, a syncopated composition of staggered buildings and mountains.

*Status:* Concept design


*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*Seoul Floating Islands / Haeahn Architecture + H Architecture*

*Architects:* Haeahn Architecture + H Architecture
*Location:* Seoul, South Korea
*Project Area:* 9995.0 sqm
*Structural Engineer:* Opus Pearl
*Project Year:* 2011
*Photographs:* Haeahn Architecture

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## inno4321

Thanks Minsk 
I LOVE Seoul Floating Islands(So called korean LANGUAGE as "SAE BIT DONG DONG(새빛둥둥)"


----------



## inno4321

This project is Restoring Kungbok palace of Seoul


----------



## Minsk

*5+ design provides new public area in Dragon Valley Retail District, Seoul*

The Dragon Valley Retail District, planned by 5+design, provides an inviting public environment filled with outdoor gathering places, shops and entertainment at the centre of the Yongsan International Business District (IBD). The ambitious 34 million sq ft, mixed-use district in Seoul is being developed by Dreamhub. “The design carves a canyon into the district to create an uninterrupted, subterranean, pedestrian thoroughfare from the Yongsan Train Station to the Han River,” said 5+design partner Michael Ellis. “With its diversity of environments and offerings, its sense of scale and connection, Dragon Valley balances the iconic singularity and verticality of the overall district.”

Masterplanned by architect Daniel Libeskind, the Yongsan IBD encompasses ten city blocks and includes a collection of high-rise residences and commercial buildings designed by a host of renowned international architects. The skyscraper-filled district is organised into neighbourhoods centered around and connected by an urban public space animated by retail, entertainment and leisure - Dragon Valley Retail District. The underground city of retail, restaurants and commercial spaces is presented as individual districts of distinct character linked with lushly landscaped gardens and fountains and a network pedestrian-friendly passageways.

“While the most impressive image of the Yongsan IBD may be its incredible high-rise skyline, the project will be truly experienced by the public at the ground plan and within the below-grade shops and restaurants of the Dragon Valley,” said Tim Magill, the 5+design partner responsible for the design of the project. “In order to navigate such a huge project, the design is divided into a series of unique districts, accessed by a hierarchy of outdoor arcades, indoor malls and courts, to create a memorable,human scale.”

Dragon Valley Retail District comprises three main areas - Platinum Street Collection, University Department Store Zone and Sports Active Life District - all surrounding a dramatic 10,000 sq m sunken garden of lush landscape, water features, outdoor restaurants, amphitheaters and public gathering areas. Each district is expressed as clusters of buildings nested together with individual facades that give identity and distinction. The eclectic hill town character of the district, with both contemporary and traditional buildings integrated into a dramatic vertical landscape, invites exploration.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## inno4321

Minsk appreciated.... What a amazing Render it is!!!!! breathtaking
I want to walk there,,,,I looking forward to see IBD of SEOUL!!!!
My dream


----------



## ZZ-II

looks like a supertall in the last picture


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Minsk said:


>


Already complete?
What is the closest subway to this complex?

Thanks a lot. :3


----------



## Minsk

*Seoul Memorial Park / Haeahn Architecture*

*Architects:* Haeahn Architecture
*Location:* Seoul
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Park Young-chae
*Project Area:* 18,000 sqm
*Site Area:* 36,000 sqm
*Client:* Seoul Municipal Facilities Management Corporation

Secluded by mountain hills from a bustling highway gateway, Seoul Memorial Park rests in a serene valley area of the Woo-Myun Mountain on the outskirts of Seoul, South Korea. Seoul Memorial Park is a crematorium constructed in harmony with the natural terrain of the site, which previously lent calming scenic views to meditative passing-by hikers, and is now converted to a sanctuary for solemn rituals concluding life’s journeys.

*Canvas for Land Art*

To overcome the unwelcomed response from the community, this crematorium was sought to be a “non-erected” building. Instead, Seoul Memorial Park emerges as a form of “land art” sculpted into the existing topography with a flowing array of architectural forms and motifs. Concaved at the center of the Park, lies a courtyard encompassed by a series of ritual spaces devoted to separate functions. These spatial layers bordering the courtyard resonate from a distance with the surrounding mountain trails and ridges. The 2-storey high crematorium facility configured in the curvilinear belt along the courtyard has roof structures linked in the way flower petals pinwheel one another, punctuated by a reflective pool at the very heart of the courtyard.

*Comfort in the Final Journey*

Families in bereavement take the final journey of parting as they encircle the courtyard along a path reminiscent of spiritual spaces with vaulted ceilings and indirect lighting. Towards the cremation alcove, the ceiling rises drastically as a clearstory above a triforum. Upon completion of the path, a meandering garden comforts the bereft. As the water from the mountain flows down and gives life to the garden, one might be reminded of the transfiguration of sorrows in praise of the harmony in nature. The garden shimmers with sunlight, whispers with snowfalls, and dances with spring rains. Season by season, tranquility is discovered and the spirit is renewed. Just as nature was dissolved into a building to rest in the valley, Seoul Memorial Park was embodied in a piece of land art to celebrate life and transfigure sorrows.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## inno4321

*Today* SAMSUNG* beginning construction* for *SAMSUNG R&D Center* in valley area of the Woo-Myun Mountain of Seoul:lol:


^^
*SAMSUNG R&D Center* in valley area of the Woo-Myun Mountain of Seoul 
Period : Agust, 2012 ~ May, 2015
Site Area : 46,911㎡
Gross Area : 330,000㎡, 6 Unit(10 floors building)


----------



## Michael Kang

*Sang-Am digital media city(DMC)*





















































































































Sang-Am Nurikoom square(bird-eye view)









Sang-Am Nurikoom square(front)




























*[Seoul lite(Land mark of DMC)--133F, 640M]*





































*







*

DMC stands for Digital Media City, a state-of-the-art digital media entertainment (M&E) cluster, which is located in Sangam-dong over the 569,925 ㎡(172,000 pyeong area). Seoul City plans to complete its construction by 2015. 

Sangam is considered a gateway to the northwestern region of Seoul. The DMC will greatly contribute to Korea's positioning in the knowledge-based market of the 21st century through its advanced IT, human resources and entertainment capabilities, already demonstrated through a global phenomenon called Korean Wave. The DMC will be a core element of the new Sangam Millennium City Plan along with the World Cup Stadium, World Cup Park and Eco Village


----------



## Michael Kang

*The conference hall of Federation of Korean Industries*

*The conference hall of Federation of Korean Industries (50F, 244M)*


----------



## djidma11

Seoul lite's (Land mark of DMC) project is cancelled


----------



## inno4321

djidma11 said:


> Seoul lite's (Land mark of DMC) project is cancelled


^^right cancelled




Yongsan 3 area of seoul.
In front of YIBD


----------



## canhfbf

very wonderful, I want go to seul


----------



## inno4321

*Seoul Hotel Construction Booming*

*Under construction Hotel 42(red dot)
Prepare construction Hotel 32(blue dot)*


----------



## inno4321




----------



## ndo123

Does anyone know the detailed information of the projects under construction


----------



## Sister Ray

^^ I was wondering about this one too. Also, there's another big one called (I think) D-Tower, starting to rise right behind Gwanghwamun Kyobo Bldg. Any idea what that will be?

Great updates as always, Inno.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> ^^ I was wondering about this one too. Also, there's another big one called (I think) D-Tower, starting to rise right behind Gwanghwamun Kyobo Bldg. Any idea what that will be?
> 
> Great updates as always, Inno.


My favorite area is Gwanghwamun



http://blog.naver.com/98cute?Redirect=Log&logNo=40186790546

OFFICIAL OPEN AT November


----------



## inno4321

ndo123 said:


> Does anyone know the detailed information of the projects under construction


That is chanjin re development area in CBD.
GS construction head office move to that building.


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/heat0508?Redirect=Log&logNo=60189789646

:banana::banana::banana: amazing


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> My favorite area is Gwanghwamun


Mine too. I work around there and live in Anguk. Great part of the city with so much construction happening now but so little information available in English.

I can think of at least 5 large under construction projects in the immediate vicinity of Gwanghwamun Stn. but none of the sites display any renders or info (either in Korean or Eng.)

Any info you can provide on the Gwanghwamun projects much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> That is chanjin re development area in CBD.
> GS construction head office move to that building.


I see. Thanks. But between this building and Kyobo Building there is another large construction site which is just starting to rise. Steel at about level 4 maybe? Seems to be called D Tower but no renders available on site. Any ideas what that will be, inno?


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> Mine too. I work around there and live in Anguk. Great part of the city with so much construction happening now but so little information available in English.
> 
> I can think of at least 5 large under construction projects in the immediate vicinity of Gwanghwamun Stn. but none of the sites display any renders or info (either in Korean or Eng.)
> 
> Any info you can provide on the Gwanghwamun projects much appreciated :cheers:


Oops i'm late answer...Sister Ray you live in ankuk? really Nice place for living!!!

And vicinity of Gwanghwamun Stn 5~7 project ongoing...I'm also hard to find rendering from INTERNET.



Sister Ray said:


> I see. Thanks. But between this building and Kyobo Building there is another large construction site which is just starting to rise. Steel at about level 4 maybe? Seems to be called D Tower but no renders available on site. Any ideas what that will be, inno?


That tower is my best favorite project in CBD AREA.


Last sunday i go to the Gwanghwamun then i saw that tower up to 7floors!!!

:banana::banana:


----------



## Sister Ray

^^ Wow, another big, fat twin tower. That will be three twins in a row lined up down Jongnoro behind Kyobo building? The completed older looking one, the new twin nearing completion now and this one just starting to rise? Fantastic. :cheers:

I might try and grab some snaps tomorrow on my lunch break. As you mentioned this one is really starting to grow.


----------



## Sister Ray

Snapped this with my phone a few mins ago from around Jonggak Stn. We can see the near completed twin in the foreground (hard to tell it's a twin though.) The older looking completed twin behind. Then in the background between the second twin and Kyobo Bldg we can see the crane for the new D Tower. Should be one dense stretch of road when completed. Looks like they're also constructing a park between the nearest twin and the second, older one? Anyone have details on this?


----------



## Mussoda

^^ As far as I know, it'll be another new building, not park. 

anyway, keep it up Sister Ray, I'd like to see more!


----------



## DaeguDuke

Sister Ray said:


> Looks like they're also constructing a park


Nah, parks in Korea are only ever on land too steep to build on


----------



## inno4321

Four season hotel in Seoul. In front of Gwanghwamun *Now U/C*


----------



## inno4321

Aerial view of SEOUL


----------



## inno4321

Seoulite tower is UNDER NEGOCIATION.

Some big korean company interestin seoulite tower construction.

Tower's hight is not yet confirm. 120floors ~ 70floors


----------



## inno4321

SAMSUNG SDS CENTER in sangamdong of seoul. Cloud,big data, mobile contents. completion at march 2015 7142㎡ 13floors


----------



## inno4321

NEW HOTEL in CBD

*JANGGYOU 12 district area(26floors), 5district area(26floors), 4 district area(25floors) 
*


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/elinazzang?Redirect=Log&logNo=183172905

HIHILL SHOPPINGMALL(Vicinity my home) open last april.
Cinema, clothes, officie, food shop

Inside hihill shoppingmall
http://blog.naver.com/ljb1202?Redirect=Log&logNo=184340233
http://blog.naver.com/yoondh83?Redirect=Log&logNo=50169183332


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> Four season hotel in Seoul. In front of Gwanghwamun *Now U/C*


Great set of updates and another mystery solved. Have been wondering about this one for a while. Looked like a big site and always walk past it to go to Homeplus Express. Looks good and pleased to see it looks like it involves a street upgrade too. :cheers:

Also, good to see a render for the 26fl hotel next to Signature Tower by Cheonggyecheon. I was walking up the stream yesterday afternoon and noticed what a fugly old tower was on site at present. This will make a great replacement.


----------



## Sister Ray

Was walking around Gwanghwamun this afternoon. Took a few more phone shots.

Here is a shot of a new Xii apartment block which seems to be rising right next to the previously mentioned D Tower we can see in the background.



Here is the D Tower's current progress.




Also managed to get a peek at the current state of the Four Seasons Hotel site Inno mentioned as they had opened the gate for a concrete pour. Security guard shouted at me when I took this. :lol:



Mussoda, here is the park I was talking about. Looks like a big underground development with a park at street level? Gwanghwamun Underground Plaza? Is that right? Just my guess.. 



Finally, we have the Yonhap news agency tower just opposite the Japanese Embassy (Hence the police bus)



Beautiful Spring day in Seoul today, btw :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

^^
Appreciated Sister Ray
These are breathtaking shots! What a amazing compliation photos.
All of them my best favorites U/C project in CBD.:lol:

btw security guard shout to you? What a ruddness. Why korean easily angry against to others.
That is not either "area51" or military post!


----------



## Mussoda

thank you for the great pics, SR, I waited!! :banana:





Sister Ray said:


> Here is a shot of a new Xii apartment block which seems to be rising right next to the previously mentioned D Tower we can see in the background.


mm, I guess you read the advertisement of Xii apartment on the fence. but afaik it's not Xii apartment, but 'olleh-plex' which is the second office of KT, right behind the original office on the Gwanghwamun plaza, 
actually olleh-plex is quite famous because the architect is Renzo Piano, if you know korean language, this article will be helpful. http://www.etoday.co.kr/news/section/newsview.php?TM=news&SM=2308&idxno=579632
but frankly it's not my taste, kk.. rathely, the former renderings were better.






Sister Ray said:


> Mussoda, here is the park I was talking about. Looks like a big underground development with a park at street level? Gwanghwamun Underground Plaza? Is that right? Just my guess..


I think it's an advertisement or promotion of Gwanghwamun plaza with Underground development, actually, for the right info, you'd better take a look at the notice panel on the fence. like this : http://gall.dcinside.com/city/405778
(or search "청진 8지구" at naver.com)
ps. the render is like : http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0003063564 (don't know how it is going now, maybe changed or not)



anyway, there are so many developments on the CBD area as citizens can't keep up with, 
so your pics are very helpful! thanks again. :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda

inno4321 said:


> btw security guard shout to you? What a ruddness. Why korean easily angry against to others.
> That is not either "area51" or military post!


lol, inno, how do you know that the security guy got angry or not just with 'shouting'? 
It might be just warning, otherwise, if he really got angry, the guy is assh*le.


----------



## Mussoda

inno4321 said:


> Four season hotel in Seoul. In front of Gwanghwamun *Now U/C*


very very nice!!


----------



## Sister Ray

Mussoda said:


> I think it's an advertisement or promotion of Gwanghwamun plaza with Underground development, actually, for the right info, you'd better take a look at the notice panel on the fence. like this :


Really? You mean the Plaza connected to the Gwanghwamun subway stn.? That's weird. Then does anyone know what this site will be? It's just next to the twin tower nearing completion in front of the D Tower site. It has many images of a plaza/park area and some underground development on it. So, I assumed that's what they were building. It is under construction now. What does 지하공공보도 translate to in English? I just guessed "underground plaza" but my Korean is poor. Anyway, I hope it is the park/plaza in the images. It'd be a really nice urban rest spot in the heard of downtown.

I wish Korean construction companies would put more info up on their sites. At least a render of the project.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> Really? You mean the Plaza connected to the Gwanghwamun subway stn.? That's weird. Then does anyone know what this site will be? It's just next to the twin tower nearing completion in front of the D Tower site. It has many images of a plaza/park area and some underground development on it. So, I assumed that's what they were building. It is under construction now. What does 지하공공보도 translate to in English? I just guessed "underground plaza" but my Korean is poor. Anyway, I hope it is the park/plaza in the images. It'd be a really nice urban rest spot in the heard of downtown.
> 
> I wish Korean construction companies would put more info up on their sites. At least a render of the project.


^^
I try hard to find out information concern GS tower's park. But i can't find any information. There is no any information concern that...But i will try

If i find information then i will post  

Below is most detail rendering b tower. Very creative design.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> Really? You mean the Plaza connected to the Gwanghwamun subway stn.? That's weird. Then does anyone know what this site will be? It's just next to the twin tower nearing completion in front of the D Tower site. It has many images of a plaza/park area and some underground development on it. So, I assumed that's what they were building. It is under construction now. What does 지하공공보도 translate to in English? I just guessed "underground plaza" but my Korean is poor. Anyway, I hope it is the park/plaza in the images. It'd be a really nice urban rest spot in the heard of downtown.
> 
> I wish Korean construction companies would put more info up on their sites. At least a render of the project.



^^


GS tower and plaza/park conected with JONG GAK station.
Above photos Yellow dot line is underground way will be construction
blue line is latent underground way.


----------



## inno4321

the render is like : http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0003063564 (don't know how it is going now, maybe changed or not)
^^
That tower changed to TWIN tower like below. built by shinsaegae company Now u/c. Beside GS TOWER
http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?...40163486492&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true


----------



## inno4321

Yongsan 77% progress. 1 office and residence


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/jjyj77?Redirect=Log&logNo=70138852863
Gangjin daerim acrotel of seoul


N TOWER sunwadong of seoul. open May 2013
http://blog.naver.com/aidi9509431?Redirect=Log&logNo=110157549553


http://blog.naver.com/dlrkddn0690?Redirect=Log&logNo=90165729336
http://blog.naver.com/jinablog?Redirect=Log&logNo=110032264559
Dorim 24 area of seoul 80% progress.


----------



## inno4321

KOREA LETTER MUSEUM in seoul Now 76% completed open at 2014


Yongsan electronic office redevelop of seoul. Demolished at Octber
Hotel, office Vicinity IBD


Yongsan 4 district redevelop of seoul. vicinity of IBD.
Residences


KOREA TELECOM head office in seoul. located at CBD.
35% completed lenzo piano design. floating lobyhall design and sky park


----------



## inno4321

^^

Lotte commercial complex in Sangam DMC of Seoul(vicinity of world cup stadium).
Deparment store, cinema, mart etc
Total area 20,600㎡(same size with 3 soccer stadium)
Completion at 2015


----------



## inno4321

^^
LG U Plus head office in yongsan of SEOUL
10% progressed


----------



## Aenelia

Keep the updates coming!^^


----------



## inno4321

*Above photos copyright belong to http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=418127&page=2&bbs=*

*Above photos copyright belong to http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=418127&page=2&bbs=*



*Above photos copyright belong to http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=418112&page=2&bbs=*

Today CBD of seoul.


----------



## Sister Ray

GS Tower looking great. Does anyone know what is happening next to this site? There is a construction fence up with Shinsegye Construction written on it but there seems to be a small black glass tower already in place. Again, the fence has park-like renders on it but I don't know what this means as there is no actual information, just images.
Any ideas, guys?


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> GS Tower looking great. Does anyone know what is happening next to this site? There is a construction fence up with Shinsegye Construction written on it but there seems to be a small black glass tower already in place. Again, the fence has park-like renders on it but I don't know what this means as there is no actual information, just images.
> Any ideas, guys?


^^
Hi Sister Ray as far as i know that is "Chonjin 8 district" constructed by shinsaegae company.
24floors(7 underground) below is rendering.
Also walking park will be make inside building(like a GS tower which is above pictures building) 




*Seoul university new library.(design was confirm. construction begin ceremony at 29/may)*





Koryu university U/C building from top to bottom.
1.munsuck medical building u/c
2.hana science building u/c
3.hyundai car the Department of Business Administration t/o
4.engineering building propose



Catholic hospital in eunpyong district U/C












Yeunsae university Baekyang ro re design project completed may. 2015
underground 3floor
All car parking underground meanwhile main road makes for pedestrian friendly green road.


----------



## inno4321

^^
INNO CITY SANGBONG OF SEOUL(north east)


----------



## inno4321

^^
*Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.daum.net/allfactory/434*
*

KNK Digital tower in seoul(south west seoul)
A and B twin tower 80m height
A building completed last years december.(now on going open space for welcome company remove to building)
B building will be begin construction.
* 
more rendering http://blog.daum.net/0955ne/12337931



^^
*Dang san SK V1 center(IT facotry) (south west seoul)
19floors 80m height twin tower
Completed at 2015*


----------



## inno4321

^^
Seoul incheon international Air port extension construction begin at june


----------



## inno4321

Constructed by shinsaegae Beside "GS GRANG TOWER"


----------



## inno4321

^^
Samsung station underground subway connected space.


^^
Hongdae hotel 22floors. Approved today by seoul city.


^^
Hongdae citizens culture hall


^^
G-digital Hotel and convention center U/C


^^ 
Myoungdong office(One of proposal rendering) another redering now U/C


----------



## inno4321

^^
Happy residence in seoul project by korea national goverment

total 7 spot in seoul.
residence and commecial above rail road which is cover by deck.


----------



## Highcliff

oooohhh dear friend inno4321....
amazing, adorable, lovable projects...

inno4321....what are the most valorized neighborhoods in seoul beyond the gangnam?


----------



## inno4321

Highcliff said:


> oooohhh dear friend inno4321....
> amazing, adorable, lovable projects...
> 
> inno4321....what are the most valorized neighborhoods in seoul beyond the gangnam?


I think vicinity of cityhall and jongro is most eccense of seoul city.
For one thousands years jongro have been a capital region of korean country.

Futhermore HONGDAE is very creative young culture neighborhoods in seoul.


----------



## Highcliff

I liked this one....









london in 23rd century...








http://www.flickfilosopher.com/2013/04/london-in-the-23rd-century-via-star-trek-into-darkness.html


----------



## inno4321

Seoul station develop project.
Mixed center which are Meeting,Incentive,Convention,Exhibition
Construction begin at 2014 completed at 2017


^^
*Doomed basball stadium almost compelted*


----------



## inno4321

^^
In front of Old palace redevelop project.

left and right coner site have been used as OIL STATION.
But demolished then after for old architecture building.
Now U/C



^^
*TODAY APRROVED PROJECT

-Behind of IBD site.
-3 huge HOTEL(LARGEST SIZE IN SEOUL)
-35FLOORS 3Unit(grandmerqua,ebis,novotel) 2307 rooms with commercial
-Public donation with parking site, green park,library,nursery
-construction begin april 2014~ completed at 2017*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

Highcliff said:


> I liked this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> london in 23rd century...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickfilosopher.com/2013/04/london-in-the-23rd-century-via-star-trek-into-darkness.html




There is a simple semi between them




saudi arabia (KAFD) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010447


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> Four season hotel in Seoul. In front of Gwanghwamun *Now U/C*


Managed to get a peek into the construction site yesterday. Looks like the foundation work is well underway.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> Managed to get a peek into the construction site yesterday. Looks like the foundation work is well underway.


Good shot..

That is fourseason hotel....What a impressive is beside that building some old building is going to destroy for public park...

Then it will easy to see in the SAEJONG avenue.


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> What a impressive is beside that building some old building is going to destroy for public park...


Yeah, I just noticed that park on the render and how it will involve the removal of a handful of low rise buildings. Definitely a good development. But, unfortunately in those buildings is my favourite local Indian/Nepalese restaurant, Om. Going to have to find a new lunch joint :lol:


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> Yeah, I just noticed that park on the render and how it will involve the removal of a handful of low rise buildings. Definitely a good development. But, unfortunately in those buildings is my favourite local Indian/Nepalese restaurant, Om. Going to have to find a new lunch joint :lol:


^^:lol: Sound good i'm gonna try Nepalese food that restarurant before destroy.


----------



## inno4321

MBC NEW Broadcasting Office in sangamdong of Seoul.


----------



## Munwon

Any update on Samsung Parc1?


----------



## Mussoda

inno4321 said:


> MBC NEW Broadcasting Office in sangamdong of Seoul.


I found the difference between rendering and real building.
; it's the difference of glass, 
why did they do cladding with so dark blue glasses there????
looks ugly. hno:

actually, Sangam DMC buildings love such dark blue glasses so much,, I can't understand why..


----------



## inno4321

Munwon said:


> Any update on Samsung Parc1?


^^
Still hold on..I feel depressed in parc1. 



Mussoda said:


> I found the difference between rendering and real building.
> ; it's the difference of glass,
> why did they do cladding with so dark blue glasses there????
> looks ugly. hno:
> 
> actually, Sangam DMC buildings love such dark blue glasses so much,, I can't understand why..


^^
Me too:bash:
Those chip glass very ugly to me.. aslo i find glass changed in above Photos. This used to happend in korea Rendering scam way.
Rendering is awesome but real is 


Below is my seoul project updated
SEOUL | Lotte World Tower | 555m | 1819ft | 123 fl | U/C 
SEOUL | GWANGWAHMUN | 24fl | U/C 
SEOUL | DORUM 24 AREA | 22fl | U/C
SEOUL | YONHAPNEWS Broadcasting Office | 17fl | U/C
SEOUL | YTN Broadcasting Office | 18fl | U/C
SEOUL | Fourseason Hotel | 107m | 351ft | 26 fl | U/C


----------



## Mussoda

^^ that's true..
the rendering shows so classy architecture, but they constructed it very ordinary, mediocre or even ugly way.
Korean constructors do it only in korea, not in international markets. holy shit.


----------



## inno4321

Mussoda said:


> ^^ that's true..
> the rendering shows so classy architecture, but they constructed it very ordinary, mediocre or even ugly way.
> Korean constructors do it only in korea, not in international markets. holy shit.


^^
100% agree with your opinnions.
One of most disgusting happens is rendering scam in korea.

Many Great proposal go to waste box.
I think it is due to Korean people's distorted beauty view.

Choosed design is always "UNIFY,BORING,RECTANGLE,CHIP,NORMAL DESIGN." 

Those dark bluse glass ordinary in my home town(Gasan digital district) in seoul.


----------



## inno4321

Today news

"New Light rail transit, New 10line construction during 10 years"

Now seoul's rail length is 327.1km, it will be extension to 441km.
This plan based on 75% public transfer system

Today light rail plan is for everyconer of seoul area. 

However, i'm doubt which company participated this project.....



GTX project in seoul

It is National project
GTX is faster than ordinary subway. It will be 100km speed.
Big deep underground high speed rail transit system which is connected Seoul metropolitan with Out side seoul's SATELLITE city such like ILSAN, SONGDO
Total 3line 50+74+49km length.


----------



## inno4321

^^
Yongdungpo prison develop project approved by seoul city. begin 2014


^^
New 9 line light transit train project in seoul.

Seoul project's update below link
SEOUL | Seoul-incheon Airport extend | U/C

SEOUL | GS TOWER | 24 fl | U/C

SEOUL | GWANGWAHMUN | 24 fl | U/C

SEOUL | KT-KOREA TELECOM | 25 fl | U/C

SEOUL | Dongdaemun Design Plaza & Park | U/C


----------



## inno4321

*^^
4YEARS AGO myongdong of seoul(2009 YEAR)*


*^^
Now *


*^^
2008 seoul*

*^^
Now *


*^^
5years ago *


*^^
Now *


----------



## inno4321

^^
U/C CBD in seoul


----------



## Minsk

*SAMOO completes angular cultural addition to Seoul with Buk Seoul Museum of Art*

Relatively lacking cultural facilities, the north-eastern part of Seoul required a new cultural space that would provide citizens with equal opportunities to enjoy culture-rich lives. Reviving the memories of Nowon which used to be a field of reeds, the design team at SAMOO Architects & Engineers visualised a cultural hill that would harmonise with the gallery park.

A serene white mass integrated into the hill, Buk Seoul Museum of Art revitalises the region which is mostly composed of monotonous high-rises apartments and provides a nature-friendly cultural space in which the green flow of the park blends with the art museum to become a single entity.

In particular, diversified circulation patterns create a space of ‘connectivity’ where various elements of people, nature, and art converge to create new possibilities in communication & collaboration. Besides the exhibition galleries which are located on various floors around a central atrium, the basement floor is reserved for educational and multi-purpose facilities which involve active communication and exchange of ideas with local citizens.

On the first floor, a library, multimedia facility, exhibition hall for children and teenagers are located for easy access. On the top floors and the rooftop gardens, an outdoor sculpture park is connected directly to the surrounding landscapes to create an extension of the museum into the park.

worldarchitecturenews


----------



## Sister Ray

Grabbed a couple of cell phone snaps this afternoon.



inno4321 said:


>


D Tower is getting pretty big. As is the tower next to it. I can't remember what this tower will be. An office for one of the telecoms, wasn't it?

D Tower



D Tower and U/C neighbour








inno4321 said:


> [/B]


Four Seasons Hotel is now above ground :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

Minsk said:


> *SAMOO completes angular cultural addition to Seoul with Buk Seoul Museum of Art*
> 
> Relatively lacking cultural facilities, the north-eastern part of Seoul required a new cultural space that would provide citizens with equal opportunities to enjoy culture-rich lives. Reviving the memories of Nowon which used to be a field of reeds, the design team at SAMOO Architects & Engineers visualised a cultural hill that would harmonise with the gallery park.
> 
> A serene white mass integrated into the hill, Buk Seoul Museum of Art revitalises the region which is mostly composed of monotonous high-rises apartments and provides a nature-friendly cultural space in which the green flow of the park blends with the art museum to become a single entity.
> 
> In particular, diversified circulation patterns create a space of ‘connectivity’ where various elements of people, nature, and art converge to create new possibilities in communication & collaboration. Besides the exhibition galleries which are located on various floors around a central atrium, the basement floor is reserved for educational and multi-purpose facilities which involve active communication and exchange of ideas with local citizens.
> 
> On the first floor, a library, multimedia facility, exhibition hall for children and teenagers are located for easy access. On the top floors and the rooftop gardens, an outdoor sculpture park is connected directly to the surrounding landscapes to create an extension of the museum into the park.


^^
Thanks Minsk
I saw first time to see that cultular space! Those design hard to see in seoul.
Very creative design to see....I like it!




Sister Ray said:


> Grabbed a couple of cell phone snaps this afternoon.
> 
> D Tower is getting pretty big. As is the tower next to it. I can't remember what this tower will be. An office for one of the telecoms, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Seasons Hotel is now above ground :cheers:


^^
great celphone photos!!! Forseaon hotel growing faster than i thoughts. Ground rising!! :banana::banana: 
By the way that tower is *KT telecom *new office!!!:banana: 


Jakub said:


> http://www.rpbw.com/project/113/kt-headquarters/


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> 
> By the way that tower is *KT telecom *new office!!!:banana:


Cool, thanks. I was pretty sure it was either KT or SK Telecom. But, now I think about it, SK already have a building on the other side of Jongno St. and a beauty (Head Office?) on Euljiro, so KT makes more sense.

Anyway, this area between Gwanghwamun Stn. & Jonggak Stn. is going to be very dense once these are all complete. Will look fabulous :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

^^
http://blog.naver.com/jssong315?Redirect=Log&logNo=20195829937


COEX MALL REMODELLING U/C Completed at NOV 2014


----------



## inno4321

Korail Retail Main Office
LocationYeongsin-ro, Yeongdeungpo-gu, Seoul, Korea
ProgramOffice, Commercial
Area51,902㎡
Floors20 Stories and 4 Basements
Year2012
Awards Winner, Design Competition 2012
The primary goal for Korail Retail Main Office on Gukhoe Boulevard was to create a vital space that contributes to the local communities. This was achieved through the development of the old region and the use of symbolic imagery to elevate its stature. Office facilities were arranged to the front of the site to increase the level of perception and to give those in the vicinity a feeling of connection to a lively, active street. In addition, the childcare facility and the auditorium are located to the south on the lower floors in order to afford isolation from the source of noise, thus giving them a sense of independence. Two contrasting images of Korail and retail were combined and used as devices to solve architectural problems. Vertical louvers cover the exterior of the building and represent the railroad imagery; in addition they also reduce sunlight heat loads. Installed on the eastern elevation at the exterior of the meeting space, the retractable vertical louvers suggest the form of barcodes from the retail industry. These two exterior design elements effectively create a strong symbol for Korail Retail. The different sized louvers satisfy the functional requirements and achieve a dramatic visual effect. In addition, solid wall systems with low solid to void ratios were also introduced to reduce the energy load.

TODAY CONSTRUCTION BEGIN :banana:


----------



## towerpower123

I wonder if this will survive your mayor. No height listed, but I would estimate 500 feet.
http://www.archdaily.com/440229/velo-towers-asymptote-architecture/


















:nuts:


----------



## inno4321

MBC BROADCASTING OFFICE IN SANGAMDONG.



towerpower123 said:


> I wonder if this will survive your mayor. No height listed, but I would estimate 500 feet.
> :nuts:


Right.


----------



## minhtruong811

Good


----------



## El_Greco

towerpower123 said:


> I wonder if this will survive your mayor. No height listed, but I would estimate 500 feet. http://www.archdaily.com/440229/velo-towers-asymptote-architecture/ :nuts:


That's cool!


----------



## DaeguDuke

이거 용산 인데... 
Part of the plan for when the military relocate?
Coz if so it'll survive the major but not the US government..


----------



## qtquocbao

*Dinh Vi Xe May - Thiết Bị Định Vị Xe Máy*

Dinh Vi Xe May - Thiết Bị Định Vị Xe Máy


----------



## melrocks50

inno4321 said:


> *^^
> 5years ago *
> 
> 
> *^^
> Now *


What happened to the flyover?


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/sstsms?Redirect=Log&logNo=70181048335
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 



Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/16882275?Redirect=Log&logNo=70181296180
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 


Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/invest?Redirect=Log&logNo=100200496494
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 








Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/lyg3232?Redirect=Log&logNo=30180400141
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 




Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/lyg3232?Redirect=Log&logNo=30180800704
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
^^
Night LED OUT PANEL MBC BROADCASTING HEAD OFFICE(NORTHERN WEST OF SEOUL)
Almost completed.





melrocks50 said:


> What happened to the flyover?


demolished. Seoul step by step demolished skybridge(space for city views)


----------



## humptydumpty7

Anyone knows anything about this building?
Its next to COEX at Samseong Station, Line 2. Its empty like this since several years


----------



## humptydumpty7

New modern apartments in Ichon-dong, near Yongsan:
이촌동 렉스아파트
- 3 towers
- highest tower: 201m, 56 floors
- use of LED lights 
- finish: 2015





































A great addition to the skyline at han river! :banana:


----------



## humptydumpty7

inno4321 said:


> *WHITE ONE is Amorepacific's U/C site. Now almost demolished.*


Wow, I was in the office of Amorepacific last year to visit a friend!

And now they destroyed it and they build this awesome new building?! :uh: Crazy how fast things change in Seoul!! 

Thanks for this great update!


----------



## inno4321

COEX MALL renovation















Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/yeon56789?Redirect=Log&logNo=60207862986
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 

http://www.coex.co.kr/eng/index.asp


----------



## inno4321

DONGA DAEMUN DESIGN&HISTORY PARK


Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/draegon3?Redirect=Log&logNo=100204138687
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 



Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/jbcatoz?Redirect=Log&logNo=110183863614
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 



Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/xixsis?Redirect=Log&logNo=202634830
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 


Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/wga0823?Redirect=Log&logNo=100204134938
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다.


----------



## El_Greco

I'm amazed by the scale and quality of Seoul projects.


----------



## inno4321

SEOUL DOME









Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/forevermsl?Redirect=Log&logNo=110182468904
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 




Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/wdinfo?Redirect=Log&logNo=60207099936
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 



Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/jungajum?Redirect=Log&logNo=80201941492
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 


Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/bd105?Redirect=Log&logNo=10178154674
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 

*Used for Baseball stadium&music concert etc..*



El_Greco said:


> I'm amazed by the scale and quality of Seoul projects.


^^
Thanks for your comment :lol: :banana:


----------



## shinchao

wow, it's beutifully !!!! i want go to Seoul :nuts:


----------



## Sister Ray

Some really good projects happening here.

COEX refurbishment should be good. It was looking a bit tired.

D Tower is really coming along too.

It's a shame former Mayor Oh's plan to underground Olympic Expressway never came to fruition. Opening up all that riverside land would have been wonderful. Currently squandered on a perpetually gridlocked expressway :bash:


----------



## cestlavie24

*GRAN SEOUL (GS TOWER) & firearm of chosun dynasty*






















































this is bronze blazer









this is firearm









here is the place(market area - about 400 years ago) that found these things. 











http://www.ytn.co.kr/_comm/vod_fram...NDE0OTEwNTRfcy53bXY=&cd=0106&player=YTN&vcd=0 
(after CF.. you can watch the news about this)

My english is too short...

when GS started this project, artifacts(about 400 years ago) of Chosun dynasty founded. 
Seoul is very easy to find artfacts likes Rome.(Kyung Ju is most easy in Korea)
So if someone find very important aritfacts while constructing , they must stop the contstructing and they must pay for excavation. in this case, nobody don't know when excavation is end. after excavation.. GOV decide to move it or maintaind it.. if decide to maintaind it...constructing impossible(almost forever. In CBD usally move to somewhere). So, some contstructer hide and keep constructing(of course...that is bad )
But GRAN SEOUL(it will open this march) in CBD, they dont move to somewhere. 
they exhibits in robby....how good!!!


----------



## inno4321

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2014/01/26/2014012602640.html?brief_top

SAMSUNG & HYUNDAI try to buying KOREA ELECTRONIC HEAD OFFICE LAND.
This site very closed from Lotte super tower in jamsil. 
SAMSUNG want to built HOTEL&CONVENTION CENTER
HYUNDAI want to built GLOBAL HEAD OFFICE.

Especially HYUNDAI to built global business center in here(79,342㎡)
Actually hyundai is going to built over 500m skyscraper in ducksum. But seoul mayor reject huyndai suggestion.


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2014/01/26/2014012602640.html?brief_top
> 
> SAMSUNG & HYUNDAI try to buying KOREA ELECTRONIC HEAD OFFICE LAND.
> This site very closed from Lotte super tower in jamsil.
> SAMSUNG want to built HOTEL&CONVENTION CENTER
> HYUNDAI want to built GLOBAL HEAD OFFICE.
> 
> Especially HYUNDAI to built global business center in here(79,342㎡)
> Actually hyundai is going to built over 500m skyscraper in ducksum. But seoul mayor reject huyndai suggestion.


i think
here is the best place for super tall in gangnam


----------



## inno4321

^^
SANGAM DMC OFFICE U/C


^^
YONGSAN HOTEL CONSTRUCTION APPROVED. BEGIN AT JULY



Above photos copyright belong to http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0005661657
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 


Above photos copyright belong to http://www.womennews.co.kr/news/66308#.UvaXtPl_s00
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
^^
Citizen walking ahyun overpass before it will be demolished.

Seoul city DEMOLISHED AHYUN OVERPASS. and make a Bus high speed lane and crosswalk.


----------



## gehenaus

Nice projects.
^ Very dense.


----------



## aquaticko

Seems like Seoul is starting to pick up steam again. I think that spot in Samseong-dong would be great for Hyundai's head office, only a few km away from the LWT. I also think it's great they're tearing down an overpass to make Ahyeon-dong more pedestrian-friendly.

Yay Seoul .


----------



## Jim856796

A few facts about the Ahyeon Overpass: It was built in 1968, and was the first overpass in Seoul.

There were a total of 101 overpasses built in Seoul between the 1960s and the 1980s. During the 2002 calendar year, 15 of the overpasses were taken down. Policy makers back in the 1960s preferred to build the overpasses because they were considered cost-effective.


----------



## Highcliff

awesome...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## cestlavie24

*SANG-AM DMC Savoy citi*


























http://www.savoyciti.co.kr/savoyciti/index.asp

Savoy Citi DMC

5,378.40 ㎡ 

office, officetel(403 houses), commercial use, etc

bassment floor 4 

16 floor


----------



## cestlavie24

*High-rise residential building 35 floor (south east seoul)*



















Go-duck Dong, Kang-dong Gu 

35floors, 495 houses, 104 officetel 
and start up center for Seoul Youth


----------



## cestlavie24

*Mia three-way intersection area redevelop*



















north east of Seoul

2 red squares in this image 

26 floor, 27floor each...

but thease still just plan


----------



## cestlavie24

*Front of Yong-San Station Sector 2*










DAEWOO E&C start construction this month and sell this May

38, 39 floors each..


----------



## inno4321

appreciated cestlavie24

Today great news

National korea goverment announced to make Robongi hills of tokyo and sands hotel of singapore in SEOUL!

So yongsan will be construction 2times lager and bigger than OLD disposal rendering!!!


----------



## aquaticko

^^I still think the whole Sejong City was a terrible, terrible idea. I know that Koreans are concerned about how centralized the whole country is on Seoul, and rightly so, but why not move some ministries into Daejeon, or Gwangju, or some place that is already _actually_ a city? What a waste of resources.


----------



## Munwon

cestlavie24 said:


> before 2008 , office building vacancy rate of seoul was around 1%.
> so big size buildings constructed in seoul.
> but many corperations are moved to Soodokwon like a Pangyo Techno Valley or Songdo IBD and many GOV ministries, public enterprises also move to Sejong city and other cities(all around Korea). so Seoul still cannot back to 1% vacancy rate...


We need Songdo updates!!!


----------



## cestlavie24

aquaticko said:


> ^^I still think the whole Sejong City was a terrible, terrible idea. I know that Koreans are concerned about how centralized the whole country is on Seoul, and rightly so, but why not move some ministries into Daejeon, or Gwangju, or some place that is already _actually_ a city? What a waste of resources.


Daejeon already has many ministries.. 








do you know umbrella corps in resident evil??? 
this is ministries in Daejeon..LOL


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> ^^I still think the whole Sejong City was a terrible, terrible idea. I know that Koreans are concerned about how centralized the whole country is on Seoul, and rightly so, but why not move some ministries into Daejeon, or Gwangju, or some place that is already _actually_ a city? What a waste of resources.


^^
AGREE Sejong City terrible idea. At that time too many expert who city engineer and architecture to stop stupid Sejong City. But no mu hyun who suicide president gear up Sejong City.
Because he want to become president of SK. Even he said "i was get some profit from Sejong City" lol
Even GERMANY PRIME MINISTER SAID " Sejong City is not good idea." but look What a waste of resources!!:bash:


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> Well, at least the vacancy rates in Jongno and Gangnam are very low. It seems like there's often a good amount of construction activity in those areas, but I wish there were more buildings from 150-200m going up in those areas. .


^^
You right
Seoul's vacancy is not serious problem. It is normal rate compare with other global city rate 




Sister Ray said:


> Well, not too strange. The IFC is a *big* three tower complex and, with the KFI building a few hundred metres down the road, brought a lot of premium office space onto the market in a relatively short space of time. Seems reasonable it would take a while for them to fill up.
> 
> One thing's for sure, they've definitely spiced up Yeoeuido's skyline. :cheers:


^^
I'm agree with you
some anti seoul hater complain about vacancy rate in seoul office that is rumor
Right it is need time. CONRAD HOTEL OF IFC FULLY BOOK.
Also office is need a time.


----------



## DaeguDuke

aquaticko said:


> ^^I still think the whole Sejong City was a terrible, terrible idea. I know that Koreans are concerned about how centralized the whole country is on Seoul, and rightly so, but why not move some ministries into Daejeon, or Gwangju, or some place that is already actually a city? What a waste of resources.


Is the plan still to get the military out of 이태원 (Itaewon)? 미국군대는 세정시에 갈거랬어요? 미국군대은 서울 중앙에서 있기때문에 문제가 많아요. 그리고 미군은 없으면 이태원 지가는 비싸요.. The army base causes a lot of problems in Seoul. And it's sitting on prime undeveloped real estate in the city centre. If it gets the army base out then the Itaewon development will more than make up for the cost of building Sejongsi


----------



## inno4321

Largest hotel in SEOUL built in YONGSAN BEHIND IBD PROJECT AREA. Ath the moment DEMOLISHION :banana:


----------



## aquaticko

^^Nice looking project. You should make a thread for it once you can find enough information!


----------



## cestlavie24

Terminal electronic market was one of hatest area for PC or digital stuff customer. becasue, the dealers allways makes we angry.
they always swindled customers... 
anway..it' gone!!! oh yeh!!!


----------



## Sister Ray

cestlavie24 said:


> Terminal electronic market was one of hatest area for PC or digital stuff customer. becasue, *the dealers allways makes we angry.*
> they always swindled customers...
> anway..it' gone!!! oh yeh!!!


:lol: Yes, absolutely!

So, it's gone now? To be replaced with that nice new complex Inno posted? Well, that's some great news. That place was a dump and the vendors there were, quite frankly, awful to deal with. 

This area (Yongsan Electronics Markets) is always touted as "Seoul's Akihabara". It really needs to up its game to live up to that title. Hopefully the new complex will help it do just that.

I noticed last time I was there, there were large empty lots between the Terminal Complex and Yongsan Station Complex. Does anybody know what is planned for these vacant sites? 

Keep the updates coming guys :cheers:


----------



## cestlavie24

Sister Ray said:


> :lol: Yes, absolutely!
> 
> So, it's gone now? To be replaced with that nice new complex Inno posted? Well, that's some great news. That place was a dump and the vendors there were, quite frankly, awful to deal with.
> 
> This area (Yongsan Electronics Markets) is always touted as "Seoul's Akihabara". It really needs to up its game to live up to that title. Hopefully the new complex will help it do just that.
> 
> I noticed last time I was there, there were large empty lots between the Terminal Complex and Yongsan Station Complex. Does anybody know what is planned for these vacant sites?
> 
> Keep the updates coming guys :cheers:


nowadays songdo IBD progressing many projects.. 
inchon art center, central city purgio city.. holidayinn songdo, artone songdo, the # green walk 1st, 2nd, 3rd, lotte mall songdo , songdo campustown apt & store, kent univ, and etc


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> :lol: Yes, absolutely!
> 
> So, it's gone now? To be replaced with that nice new complex Inno posted? Well, that's some great news. That place was a dump and the vendors there were, quite frankly, awful to deal with.
> 
> This area (Yongsan Electronics Markets) is always touted as "Seoul's Akihabara". It really needs to up its game to live up to that title. Hopefully the new complex will help it do just that.
> 
> I noticed last time I was there, there were large empty lots between the Terminal Complex and Yongsan Station Complex. Does anybody know what is planned for these vacant sites?
> 
> Keep the updates coming guys :cheers:


^^
these vacant sites to built largest hotel in seoul(above rendering)
Now under demolishion


----------



## Sr.Horn

inno4321 said:


> Largest hotel in SEOUL built in YONGSAN BEHIND IBD PROJECT AREA. Ath the moment DEMOLISHION :banana:


I've been there last week and I was surprised by the demolition works (not yet) on 터미널전자상가 building.

But the area need a major redevelopment. Not only in IBD area. The computers, camera and other electronics need a better places and looks in the future more like Akihabara.


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^ in Asan, close to Seoul, a residential building under construction tilted to the side, almost collapsing. No one was hurt.

As you can see on the building next to it, the whole structure stands on just a few columns. 
Appearently they made the columns too weak and it collapsed, but i'm not sure what the exact reason is.

Korean source: https://twitter.com/mbcnews/status/465825199791673345
English source: http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20140512001282

Its not really a big Seoul-project, so i'm not sure if this fits in this thread, but i still found it interesting and wanted to share.
Crazy things can happen even to small projects


----------



## aquaticko

Let's just say it's a good thing that happened now and not when people were already moved in and living there. I always wonder how things like that happen; you'd think the company in charge of designing such a structure would overbuild and not underbuild, just to be safe. I think that all the Koreans who said, after the Sewol tragedy, that the older generation (particularly older business leaders) isn't doing its part to keep Korean society safe and happy are right.


----------



## cestlavie24

aquaticko said:


> Let's just say it's a good thing that happened now and not when people were already moved in and living there. I always wonder how things like that happen; you'd think the company in charge of designing such a structure would overbuild and not underbuild, just to be safe. I think that all the Koreans who said, after the Sewol tragedy, that the older generation (particularly older business leaders) isn't doing its part to keep Korean society safe and happy are right.


korean 'quickly' 'roughly' culture and 'safety frigidity' are problem... 
older generation need fast development(becasue our country was one of most poor country in the world), so they did everything very quickly so we could developed..but it bring roughly and safey frigidiy also.
this is still remain...


----------



## zkydzy

massive Seoul


----------



## cestlavie24

apt and cultural use building in part of chunho newtown (red-light districts had long history) 

40floors 

999houses & kindergarten & place for senior & libary & welfare installation & community installation


----------



## inno4321

^^
copyright to UNStudio

HANWAH HQ remodeling in CBD of seoul


----------



## inno4321

^^
LG R&D CENTER IN MAGOK OF SEOUL


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*THE CITY OF SEOUL HAS THE BEST PROJECTS IN THE WORLD! They are just marvellous!*


----------



## inno4321

^^
Old mapo power plant at 1050~1960








^^
now

*More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.daum.net/hongik6337/125 
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *

















^^
Mapo power plant to make a public park 
completion at 2017 u/c


Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2162
^^
Can you see? far away seeing power plant's chimney 

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2163
^^
mapo plant's chimney take from HONGIK ROAD University 



Seoul_Korea said:


> *THE CITY OF SEOUL HAS THE BEST PROJECTS IN THE WORLD! They are just marvellous!*


^^
YOU TOO AMAZING WHO enthusiastic about seoul :banana:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

If only people see Seoul, fall in love with it... It's not a sea of grey skyscrapers, but a sea of marvellous and ultramodern buildings that make you feel in the future. That's why I love Seoul.


----------



## inno4321

*More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/mjs820412?Redirect=Log&logNo=20210279082
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *



Seoul_Korea said:


> If only people see Seoul, fall in love with it... It's not a sea of grey skyscrapers, but a sea of marvellous and ultramodern buildings that make you feel in the future. That's why I love Seoul.


^^
:banana:


----------



## inno4321

*More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/nahasa1?Redirect=Log&logNo=60177102510
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *
^^
ABOUT 1 hundred years ago 

















^^
ABOUT 1 hundred years ago 








^^
UNDER JAPAN'S COLONY


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Cityscape-Seoul-South Korea

Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Gyeongbukgong-Palace-Inwangsan-Seoul-South Korea









^^
Now










^^
IMAGINARY WHEN RESTORE FINISH

























*More photos and Above photos copyright belong tohttp://www.doopedia.co.kr/
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *

KUNGBOK PALACE(JO SUN DYNASTY) RESTORE PROJECT


----------



## inno4321

^^
Books street project in HONGIK UNIVERSITY(NORTHERN WEST OF SEOUL)
Making a book street and pedestrian friendly avenue instead desert railroad.


----------



## inno4321

*More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/lckys?Redirect=Log&logNo=140206035971
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *

























*More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/yayull123?Redirect=Log&logNo=220001964465
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *

Garack fish&vegetable Market modernize project 
Above construction is first step


----------



## El_Greco

^ Love it, totally amazing.


----------



## inno4321

^^
yongsan 3 area









*More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http: 
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *
^^
YONGSAN national park(left is yongsan IBD site) 



El_Greco said:


> ^ Love it, totally amazing.


^^
thanks dear friend :banana:


----------



## cestlavie24

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/14228886935/

LG U+ HQ in Dragon Hill(yong-san), Seoul


----------



## cestlavie24

동자동(東子洞)Eastern Son's Villige 8th District 
yong-san(dragon hill) Platinum officetel and hotel construct by Ssangyong(double dragnon)corp.. in front of Seoul Station

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14249119193/


----------



## cestlavie24

some part of Myong dong area redevelopment (in CBD)
27floors office building lnclud restorring the road of 18 century
just started









http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=011&aid=0002266937








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14249144723/


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> some


^^
YOU ASK ME RECENT PHOTOS'S OF GARAK. So i uploaded Garak photos. why u didn't answer anything to me?


----------



## cestlavie24

이촌(二村-Two villige) Ichon REX APT 
56 floors...
i dissapointed...very different from blue print... 








http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2012052910375648336








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14042349869/


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> YOU ASK ME RECENT PHOTOS'S OF GARAK. So i uploaded Garak photos. why u didn't answer anything to me?


oops..i forgot... say Thank you


----------



## humptydumpty7

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> yongsan 3 area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> YONGSAN national park(left is yongsan IBD site)


cool building! I like the sky bridge between the towers.
It will fit nicely into yongsan 

The yongsan park looks also nice! 
can't wait for the army base to disappear :banana:
nice update thanks!



cestlavie24 said:


> 이촌(二村-Two villige) Ichon REX APT
> 56 floors...
> i dissapointed...very different from blue print...


yes, the blueprint looks better.. i'm a bit disappointed by the cladding.
let's wait for the final look when its finished
and thanks too, nice updates!

Seoul will look really amazing in 3-4 years! (even more than now)


----------



## cestlavie24

THE LARGEST APT VILLAGE IN KOREA 

DOONCHON LH APT REDEVELOPMENT

11106 HOUSES.. 35FLOORS(MAX.) INCLUDE SCHOOLS REMODELING









http://land.naver.com/news/newsRead.nhn?type=region&prsco_id=008&arti_id=0003265448


----------



## cestlavie24

SEOUL FOREST THE # BY POSCO

42 FLOORS 495 APTS, 69 OFFICETELS AND MULTIPLEX THEATER & STORES & RESTAURANTS

almost finish
























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14050251598/


----------



## Seoul_Korea

^^ height of these?


----------



## Sister Ray

So... we see constant proposals for new apartment complexes in Seoul and its satellites. It is also understood that the middle class in Korea prefer to live in a branded complex (I Park, We've, Raemian etc.) to an anonymous, small scale "villa". Furthermore it is common knowledge that Korea's population is set to decrease in the coming years due to a low birth rate and almost zero long term immigration into the country. So, my question is, with the proliferation of these new (favoured) complexes, will it be possible to remove some of the older villa style housing around, for example, Yongsan etc? Freeing up the land for public use (sports fields, parks, community facilities etc? What will be the long term results of the ongoing boom of LARGE complexes coupled with falling population? It seems it would open up the possibility of more public amenity in Seoul city? If not, surely there will be an oversupply of housing?


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> So... we see constant proposals for new apartment complexes in Seoul and its satellites. It is also understood that the middle class in Korea prefer to live in a branded complex (I Park, We've, Raemian etc.) to an anonymous, small scale "villa". Furthermore it is common knowledge that Korea's population is set to decrease in the coming years due to a low birth rate and almost zero long term immigration into the country. So, my question is, with the proliferation of these new (favoured) complexes, will it be possible to remove some of the older villa style housing around, for example, Yongsan etc? Freeing up the land for public use (sports fields, parks, community facilities etc? What will be the long term results of the ongoing boom of LARGE complexes coupled with falling population? It seems it would open up the possibility of more public amenity in Seoul city? If not, surely there will be an oversupply of housing?


^^

Good point agree.
As you said SK's population is set to decrease. ESPECIALLY both decrease and older in seoul.
right korean middle class prefer to live in apartment. surprisingly wealth of korean's 80% invest in house and land.(it is very high rate compare with others advanced country like a usa and europe)
i think one of that reason is woman prefer more convenient design inside house and parking problem(it is very important in seoul)-about this issue dear you much more know about korean lifestlye than me though

Bytheway these kind of huge apartment project is unavoidable due to erosion of house.
Land can't extension meanwhile house is becoming older and worn. If fix those worn, then it need money. So only solution is rebuild new house.
In result these apartment is rising. 

bytheway my answer is gibberish.


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> bytheway my answer is gibberish.


Ha ha, no worries buddy. Watch me try and type my question in Korean - then you'll REALLY see some gibberish. :lol:

Still, it seems there is a good opportunity for Seoul to reutilise some of its less attractive areas that are currently densely packed with crumbling old villas. Seoul could use some more public amenities. For example I found it really hard to find a (cold!) swimming pool that wasn't full to overflowing last summer.

Redeveloping the Yongsan Garrison in addition to the "slummy" villa areas around Seoul Station / Itaewon could lead to Yongsan Gu being the green public amenity heart of Seoul - sounds good to me. :cheers:


----------



## DaeguDuke

For a while yet the lack of population growth will probably be offset by social changes - 

more and more young people are choosing to move out from their parents house before they're married

Fewer old people are moving in with their kids

Combined with deterioration of old, quickly built buildings growth isn't set to stop anytime soon but isn't sustainable without an increase in births or becoming immigrantfriendly.


----------



## humptydumpty7

cestlavie24 said:


> SEOUL FOREST THE # BY POSCO
> 
> 42 FLOORS 495 APTS, 69 OFFICETELS AND MULTIPLEX THEATER & STORES & RESTAURANTS
> 
> almost finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14050251598/


^^ btw. on the other side of the small river the Hyundai HQ was supposed to be built. Unfortunately not permitted by the mayor  

I wanted to post pictures of those buildings today, but you were quicker 
When I was student at Hanyang University (next to those buildings) I watched them rise slowly. 
Back then they already looked quite massive from Wangshimni area, as everything elese around there is quite low.




DaeguDuke said:


> ...increase in births or becoming immigrantfriendly.


Right. Unfortunately, having children in Korea seems very expensive (university fees, hagwons, etc.), so thats not really a good motivation to have more than 1-2 children  

Here in central Europe we can mostly sustain our population thanks to immigrants, locals usually don't have more than 1-2 children. I think this might also be the case for Korea in the future.


----------



## DaeguDuke

Yeah, I lived there for a few years so can understand. I worked with women whose husbands made a good living but they also worked pretty much up until they gave birth.

요즘은 교육 비싸졌어요.. 제가 학원에서 일했고 잘 알아요. 영어학원, 중국어학원, 미술학원, 수학학원..

But changing living conditions will mean more building for a few years, especially if the trend of moving into the cities continues


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^ *Four Seasons Hotel*, now U/C. 
Opening: May 2015


----------



## Sister Ray

That pocket park planned for the front of the Four Seasons hotel _really_ improves the streetscape of Gwanghwamun :cheers:


----------



## cestlavie24

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=015&aid=0002993776
hana bank HQ rebuilding..
until 2017 
26floors(110m, 1.6time bigger than before) 
(so they move to gran seoul )
this building's edge view shows number "1" , hana(in korean pronounce) is 1. they want be korean no.1 ranking bank









this is old hanabank HQ








this is gran seoul


----------



## Sister Ray

*Park Seals Second Term with Clear Election Win*

Park Won-soon of the main opposition New Politics Alliance for Democracy defeated conservative candidate Chung Mong-joon in the Seoul mayor election Wednesday.

Turnout among Seoul’s 8.4 million voters was 58.6 percent. 

[more]

Not looking good for Seoul skyscraper fans... hno:


----------



## cestlavie24

according to news..
Gov shows the yong san US military camp redevelopment final plan in this year
green area for Park (2650,000㎡)
and some area will have 40~50 floor commercial use buildings( pink area about 180,000 ㎡)


----------



## Sister Ray

Man, Itaewon with no military base at the end of the street. That's going to take some getting used to.

Still it will be *GREAT* to have an open public green space there instead of a gated military facility.

The downside: Itaewon will lose even more of its edginess and become even more commercialised than it has been over the last decade and, I fear, eventually be indistinguishable from the other commercial hubs of Seoul.


----------



## aquaticko

^^Well, hopefully Mayor Park will stop that sort of thing from happening, though I have to say I'm not terribly optimistic. I think Park was the right choice over Chung, but he still isn't as radical as he should be, or at least not radical in the most productive way.


----------



## Sister Ray

I have heard Lee Kun Hee owns large swathes of land in Itaewon. If Samsung is responsible for the redevelopment you can be sure it will become a soulless, generic, over-commercialised, homogenous wasteland. 

Itaewon is one of the few distinct business districts in Seoul. But as rents increase it's losing its unique flavour fast. Authentic ethnic eateries and merchants being replaced by yet another Olive Young or Misha. hno:


----------



## cestlavie24

Yang-jae Flower Market redevelopment.

this is not final blue print and CEO want propel this project..


----------



## aquaticko

I think a lot of people--citizens, government officials, and big business owners alike--share Inno's attitude toward Seoul: that there's no charm in the city's smaller, more intimate areas, and that there are no older areas in the city worth preserving, which as you've said, is a real shame. Those are the areas that give a city the opportunity to provide unique, interesting, and personal experiences.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*New skyscraper next Trade Tower.*











_A new skyscrapers is going to be built next to Trade Tower.
Height: 202m
Floors: 35~50fl (not sure yet)

Source: 
*naver.kr* for the project
*emporis.com*, *naver.kr* and *gplanners.com* for the height_


----------



## humptydumpty7

Seoul_Korea said:


> _A new skyscrapers is going to be built next to Trade Tower._
> _Height: 202m_
> _Floors: 35~50fl (not sure yet)_
> 
> Source: naver.kr












building name: 파르나스 호텔 (parnas hotel) 
*height: 38 floors* (around 180m?)
(the World Trade Center next to it has 54 floors and 224m)

Completion mid-end 2016.
Contractor will be picked this july (as far as i understood the article correctly)

sources:
http://www.gplanners.com/data/data_3_1.htm?tb=1&uid=109

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014061208022996170&outlink=1


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^
Prugio Summit residential tower (next to yongsan station)
39 floors.

Daewoo C&E began selling those apartments end of may.
Apartment price is about 8300$/m², if you wanna move in 

Residents can move in from July 2017.

source: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2014/06/123_157966.html


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> I think a lot of people--citizens, government officials, and big business owners alike--share Inno's attitude toward Seoul: that there's no charm in the city's smaller, more intimate areas, and that there are no older areas in the city worth preserving, which as you've said, is a real shame. Those are the areas that give a city the opportunity to provide unique, interesting, and personal experiences.


Why are you comment my name in thread? Who give to you right to judge by yourself who leave SEOUL THREAD anymore? Am i friend big business owners? 
I regrete onetime you were my best friend but YOU are BACKBITER. What a so cunning guy!! YOU SHAME aquaticko.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

_SK Networks Building (SK 네트웍스 빌딩)
Floors: 9(지상 층)
Floors (below): 5(지하 층)
End of Construction: 01•2014

Source: gplanners.com_


----------



## inno4321

http://www.ajunews.com/view/20140702161527836



humptydumpty7 said:


> Another hotel project for Seoul!
> But not a usual hotel
> Source and more info: http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2014/07/08/seoul_goes_green_with_insect_hotels.html
> 
> This is an important step to keep the ecosystem in Seoul in balance  this kind of "insect-hotels" are also quite common in Europe and the US.


^^ 
insect hotel?
that guy is totally crazy guy
*During his regime cancelled at least 32 major project in seoul *he suddenly insect hotel for megalopolice seoul? kidding me?
*he announce plant rice farm in MAGOK area instead of LG science R&D institute*:bash:
But as Magok citizens angry about rice park, then he suddenly changed to LG.

Can u trust who one cut the budget for North Korea Human Right Improved Fund?
He cut the All budget(budget is 0!!) of seoul for NK People who suffer under political concentration camp in north korea.
Instead spent 700,000 USD for Free one dolphin(in seoul zoo) in to the sea. 
He assume plant rice insect and dophin is much more precious things than Human life&city's prosperity :bash:


----------



## inno4321

:banana::banana:
MBC BROADCASTING HQ PROJECT COMPLETED


----------



## phoenixboi08

Seoul has some of the best public plazas and spaces.


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^

Today KEPCO announced to sell its old headqarter via open public bidding within this year.
Full english article: http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/...717/kepco-sell-seoul-office-plot-open-bidding



> _The plot is one of the most expensive and coveted real estate properties, measures 79,342 square meters, and sits on the southern part of the capital that can be turned into a composite business center. Hyundai Motor has officially expressed intent to buy the land to build a new corporate headquarters added with a hotel, a convention center and an automobile theme park._
> 
> _China's property developer *Greenland Group* and U.S. casino operator *Las Vegas Sands Corp.* are also said to have shown interest._
> 
> _The Seoul city government plans to use part of the land to build a sports-culture-entertainment complex._


The property is one of the most expensive ones in Seoul, worth around $ 3.8 billion.

Hyunday wants to build its new supertall HQ there. Nevertheless, the highest bidder will get the property. 
lets hope hyunday has a lot of cash


----------



## inno4321

humptydumpty7 said:


> Today KEPCO announced to sell its old headqarter via open public bidding within this year.
> Full english article: http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/...717/kepco-sell-seoul-office-plot-open-bidding
> 
> The property is one of the most expensive ones in Seoul, worth around $ 3.8 billion.
> 
> Hyunday wants to build its new supertall HQ there. Nevertheless, the highest bidder will get the property.
> lets hope hyunday has a lot of cash


^^
Right
SAMSUNG
HYUNDAI
SANDERS GROUP OF USA
GREEN HOUSING OF CHINA









^^
Especially snaders already suggest project in front of this KEPCO site.


----------



## inno4321

http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2014062785421
^^
YEIUDO PROJECT
ADD PARC1 & MBC OLD HQ
CONSTRUCTION BANG IN YEUIDO


----------



## kimahrikku1

Inno, I didn't understand what is the project about those 5 buildings in Yeuido, could you tell us more? Thanks


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> :
> MBC BROADCASTING HQ PROJECT COMPLETED


Nice building and the light sculptures are really cool. Great stuff :cheers:


----------



## Sister Ray

From the article HumptyDumpty posted:



> "The Korea Electric Power Corp. (KEPCO) is scheduled to relocate its headquarters to Naju, 355 kilometers southwest of Seoul, in November, a part of a government plan for balanced development of the country by relocating public firms to rural areas."


Where the hell is Naju? 

Why would you move a major company like KEPCO to the middle of nowhere? 

I understand Korea is too Seoul-centric in its development but surely the company will lose its top talent by relocating to South-Nowheresville in Jeollado? If I were an exec for this company there's no way I'd leave Seoul to go and live in some little pear farming hamlet. I can't see this as being a good move. Anyone with any valuable skills will just find a new job and the company will suffer.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Inno, I didn't understand what is the project about those 5 buildings in Yeuido, could you tell us more? Thanks


^^
Hi 
above photos is OLD building. those are going to demolish and rebuilt tall building.
now About 7~9 project begin in yeuido of seoul. 
all of them 30 years old building therefore need to rebuilt.

From bottom to right upper photos(above news paper photos)
-사학연금관리공단 : teacher pension manage company building 
plan : Two time extend building total area(about 40000 to 100000)
others things(height,begin date) not yet confirm 

-여의도종합상가 : yeuido complex shop building
plan : now to rebuilt consideration, others things(height,begin date) not yet confirm 

-미래에셋빌딩 : miraeset stock company building 
plan : 15floor(now 11fl) completion at 2017

-삼천리빌딩 :samchonlee bicycle company HQ
plan : now to rebuilt consideration

-한국교직원공제조합 : KOREA TEACHER INSTITUTE
plan : 27FL(NOW 13FL) completion at 2017

And now Parc 1 and MBC broadcasting OLD HQ will be resume project.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> From the article HumptyDumpty posted:
> 
> Where the hell is Naju?
> 
> Why would you move a major company like KEPCO to the middle of nowhere?
> 
> I understand Korea is too Seoul-centric in its development but surely the company will lose its top talent by relocating to South-Nowheresville in Jeollado? If I were an exec for this company there's no way I'd leave Seoul to go and live in some little pear farming hamlet. I can't see this as being a good move. Anyone with any valuable skills will just find a new job and the company will suffer.


^^
ABSOLUTELY 1000000% AGREE WITH YOU.
Not only KEPCO but also about 100 major national institute move out to rural town.
Even ALREADY most KOREA NATIONAL MINSTER move out to sejong city.(they spent over 10 billions USD for built this city)
What a worst Most public officer every day go to work sejong city(one way 2 hours take some officer commit suicide)
They called it is a part of a government plan for balanced development of the country by relocating public firms to rural areas.
But that is terrible mistake

I heard too many public officer and engineer retired from those ministry and institute.hno:
terrible terrible disaster for seoul and korea


----------



## aquaticko

It's just a tricky thing to do, decentralization. Sejong is so obviously the wrong way to do it--building a whole new city next to a perfectly good one, Daejeon; how stupid--but why put a new HQ in Naju, with Gwangju next door? It may not be Seoul, but it's still got more going on than a place of Naju's size. I don't understand this tendency to put new projects right next to big cities, instead of in them. Very strange.


----------



## inno4321

YAKSU OVERPASS demolish

420m length demolish and make a ground road


----------



## inno4321

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014072513291543716&outlink=1
^^
Las Vegas Sands Corp suggest $ 10 billions project in seoul olympic stadium
above rendering is one of project building. pearl shape hotel


----------



## aquaticko

Ugh, I hope they don't do that kind of building; so tacky. Seoul deserves more tasteful (and original--isn't there something like this in Baku?) designs than that.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Sangbong Express Terminal Complex*

_PROJECT: Sangbong Express Terminal Complex | APPROVED
--Tallest tower > 200.00m, 60fl
There are also 4 towers of 179.00m, 54fl and 2 towers of 185.00m, 65fl._


























_Pics by *korea2002*_


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Ichon Rex Towers*

_PROJECT: Ichon Rex Towers | UNDER CONSTRUCTION
--Tower A > 201.00m, 56fl
--Tower B > 166.00m, 42fl
--Tower C > 150.00m, 36fl_










_Pics by *korea2002*_


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Yeouido River Palace Towers*

_PROJECT: Yeouido River Palace | APPROVED
--Tower 1 > 310.00, 77fl
--Tower 2 > 270.00, ?fl
--Tower 3 > 266.00, ?fl
--Tower 4 > 170.00, ?fl
--Tower 5 > 170.00, ?fl
--Tower 6 > 225.00, ?fl
--Tower 7 > 225.00, ?fl_


























_Pics by *korea2002*_


----------



## Daehanminguk

Thanks *Seoul_Korea* for the updates. They are my favourite projects! They are so beautiful. Thanks to *korea2002* too.


----------



## Sister Ray

Seoul_Korea said:


> *Yeouido River Palace* |


:cheers: Yeoeuido's skyline is going to be huge! :cheers:

Where is the project in relation to the IFC?


----------



## inno4321

Seoul_Korea said:


> _PROJECT: Yeouido River Palace | APPROVED
> --Tower 1 > 310.00, 77fl
> --Tower 2 > 270.00, ?fl
> --Tower 3 > 266.00, ?fl
> --Tower 4 > 170.00, ?fl
> --Tower 5 > 170.00, ?fl
> --Tower 6 > 225.00, ?fl
> --Tower 7 > 225.00, ?fl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pics by *korea2002*_


^^
awesome project thanks 

but above rendering is belong Han iver renassance project and design seoul policy 

*Now seoul mayor decreased above plan ONLY 50FLOOR below possible.*:bash:
SO RENDERING dismiss and project stalled by seoul mayor's anti skyscraper policy
여의도 시범아파트 재건축 <==project name.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> :cheers: Yeoeuido's skyline is going to be huge! :cheers:
> 
> Where is the project in relation to the IFC?


^^
900m away from IFC

Bytheway this project stalled by seoul mayor's anti-skyscraper policy.
decreased below 50fl


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> Bytheway this project stalled by seoul mayor's anti-skyscraper policy.
> decreased below 50fl


hno: Really disappointing news...


----------



## Elster

Someone has to tell the mayor of seoul that if he keep stalling highrise projects he will find himself in hell, The gods won't forgive him


----------



## inno4321

More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=076&aid=0002428005
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
^^
*Fire accident last year during construction *








More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://news.newsway.co.kr/view.php?tp=1&ud=2014070708292150175&md=20140707083954_AO
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 








lotte guro hotel open a few days ago(nearby my home town)




Elster said:


> Someone has to tell the mayor of seoul that if he keep stalling highrise projects he will find himself in hell, The gods won't forgive him


^^
1000000 billions percent agree with you DEAR!!!! he must go to hell forever 
Countless highrise project of seoul stalled and disappear by seoul mayor. what can i do for my city 
my heart tear apart in every day. really painful for me about seoul situation


----------



## aquaticko

I have to be honest; with 5 accidents in a year on that Lotte construction site, including that massive fire, I understand why people are questioning the Lotte World Tower's safety, even if I think they're most likely wrong.


----------



## namngan_nc

This is a great example that a boxy building can be beautiful.


----------



## kiy5000

Inno,

Is it possible that KEPCO might delay moving to Naju in November 2014? They have build the office in Naju and employees need few months to relocate to Naju. It doesnt make sense to me that they are moving. i know they want to get rid of the debt but they are just spending more money to build the office and breaking up the family that are comfortable living in seoul. Not only that, young employee can easily move but older people with family will not move with them because they need to continue getting education in seoul.


----------



## Sister Ray

kiy5000 said:


> Inno,
> 
> Not only that, young employee can easily move but older people with family will not move with them because they need to continue getting education in seoul.


I think it will be just as hard, if not harder, for young employees to move to Naju. Really, what single twenty or thirty something wants to move from Seoul to the middle of nowhere?

I find it hard to believe any talented members of staff will stay with the company once it moves to Naju. There's a reason big companies locate in big cities. Access to the largest possible pool of talented employees. Moving KEPCO to Naju? Worst business move ever. :bash:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

_Herrington Tower

*Location*: near Gangnam-yeok, Gangnam-gu
*Floors*: 15 above ground / 2 below ground
*Height*: 60.050m_


----------



## kiy5000

if they wanted to spread korea, they shouldve slowly move down, not go all the way down to naju.lol


----------



## inno4321

kiy5000 said:


> Inno,
> 
> Is it possible that KEPCO might delay moving to Naju in November 2014? They have build the office in Naju and employees need few months to relocate to Naju. It doesnt make sense to me that they are moving. i know they want to get rid of the debt but they are just spending more money to build the office and breaking up the family that are comfortable living in seoul. Not only that, young employee can easily move but older people with family will not move with them because they need to continue getting education in seoul.


^^
as far as i know KEPCO can't delay their moving schedule.(political promise)
and as you say not only old but also young employee dislike move to naju.
but they have no choice.
and KEPCO'S NEW HQ in naju spent lot of cost for construction.
therefore this is stupid political moving.

and also employee must choose between job and life and family. So many employee and public officer alone moving to suburban meanwhile their family and children remain in seoul. 



Sister Ray said:


> I think it will be just as hard, if not harder, for young employees to move to Naju. Really, what single twenty or thirty something wants to move from Seoul to the middle of nowhere?
> 
> I find it hard to believe any talented members of staff will stay with the company once it moves to Naju. There's a reason big companies locate in big cities. Access to the largest possible pool of talented employees. Moving KEPCO to Naju? Worst business move ever. :bash:


^^
that you are right.
korean don't know why LONDON PARIS TOKYO NEWYORK is world hub city.
seoul and lotte world tower is scapegoat for political reasoning.
they get vote from people with accused Seoul CITY as greedy capital symbol.

England love london. japanses love tokyo. but korean hate seoul city.
they glad when seoul decreased. that is reason why KEPCO and over one hundred public company and most korea ministry moving out from seoul.:bash:
they dosen't give a shxx whether seoul ruin or employee lost they life pattern. it seems like a modern marxist


----------



## Equario

In other words KEPCO is moving its whole HQ from Seoul to Naju and they are also forced by government to sell their HQ? That's way to crazy. Decentralization is good, but it should be done in way of encouraging (creating special investment zones, tax benefits and etc.),not forcing. Otherwise it's a communism style. 

Moreover, why exactly to Naju? If I am not mistaken, Songdo city was designated to incorporate companies and become 'city of companies'. I think it would be more reasonable to move there, as it still has a lot of space to offer.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Equario said:


> In other words KEPCO is moving its whole HQ from Seoul to Naju and they are also forced by government to sell their HQ? That's way to crazy. Decentralization is good, but it should be done in way of encouraging (creating special investment zones, tax benefits and etc.),not forcing. Otherwise it's a communism style.
> 
> Moreover, why exactly to Naju? If I am not mistaken, Songdo city was designated to incorporate companies and become 'city of companies'. I think it would be more reasonable to move there, as it still has a lot of space to offer.


Probably because they don't want everything consolidated in Seoul...
In any case, many of those corporations take special advantage of their relationship with the government to extort economic policy, so decentralization is only par for the course.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Cheongryangri Station Redevelopment*

_*Cheongryangri Station Redevelopment Project*: I opened a new thread on these four towers for the redevelopment of Cheongryangri Station.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742344
New Design, New Height._


----------



## Daehanminguk

^^ Really love these towers. Looks modern. The only thing that I would like to see is at least a taller tower in this project... At least around 250-300m... But they are good enough now.


----------



## inno4321

YONGSAN PRUGIO SUMIT U/C

39FL 38FL TOW TOWER AND LOWER PART COMMERCIAL


----------



## inno4321

phoenixboi08 said:


> Probably because they don't want everything consolidated in Seoul...
> In any case, many of those corporations take special advantage of their relationship with the government to extort economic policy, so decentralization is only par for the course.


^^
thanks for your opinions
but even their HQ located in seoul they can't extort something from government.
right korea is one of corrupt country in oecd. and they lobbied behind the scenes 

but decentralization is another problem. It is unique korean society's mass emotion against rich and success.

*Seoul is symbol success and money and power. they just want to demolish those statue=seoul*. it is pure envy and jealous concern not economical considering.

I f they considering economical aspect, then they wouldn't moving KEPCO to suburban. because it is spent huge social cost and ineffective as economical aspect.


----------



## phoenixboi08

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> thanks for your opinions
> but even their HQ located in seoul they can't extort something from government.
> right korea is one of corrupt country in oecd. and they lobbied behind the scenes
> 
> but decentralization is another problem. It is unique korean society's mass emotion against rich and success.
> 
> *Seoul is symbol success and money and power. they just want to demolish those stature=seoul*. it is pure envy and jealous concern not economical considering.
> 
> I f they considering economical aspect, then they wouldn't moving KEPCO to suburban. because it is spent huge social cost and ineffective as economical aspect.


I guess I was just thinking of the Chaebols in particular, which can have a lot of political influence.


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> that is reason why KEPCO and over one hundred public company and most korea ministry moving out from seoul.:bash:


Really? Over 100 public companies moving out of Seoul? Are they all going to tiny little agricultural villages like KEPCO? This could be a disaster for the quality of staff at Seoul's Public Companies. I know Koreans have a strange fetish for being civil servants but is that desire strong enough they would consider relocating to some onion field in South Nowhere Province?

I assume all the Govt. ministries are moving to Sejong City? At least there you can stay in Seoul and take the KTX to work everyday. Bitch of a commute, though. 

Really, this decentralisation policy seems to be really clumsily handled, ill considered madness.

Who is responsible for this absurd policy?


----------



## inno4321

^^
More photos and Above photos copyright belong to M.A.R.U.network│사진 신경섭
[출처] 아름지기사옥|작성자 매니아
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
Recently completed korea traditional office&house in JONG ROGU 



Sister Ray said:


> Thanks for the Gwanghwamun updates today Inno. The stretch between Sejongro and Jongno1ga is looking D E N S E :nuts: :cheers: :nuts:


^^
REALLY DENSE compare with 3years ago, as you know then those area almost empty:lol:


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> REALLY DENSE compare with 3years ago, as you know then those area almost empty:lol:


Yeah, awesome progress. I remember when I was first in Seoul many years ago (early 2000s) that area behind Kyobo was all small, run down 3-4 storey buildings. Now we've got a huge cluster of ~100m towers. :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> Yeah, awesome progress. I remember when I was first in Seoul many years ago (early 2000s) that area behind Kyobo was all small, run down 3-4 storey buildings. Now we've got a huge cluster of ~100m towers. :cheers:


^^
So do I. your description remind me at that old time. At that time those area really lonely place for tall building. lttle bit boring skyline but now 
around kyobo & gahwamun is my best favorite place in seoul.


----------



## cestlavie24

*MAPO petroleum reserve base redevelopment*

now

















just click for detail
http://vimeo.com/95252192


seoul gov got contest exhibit for redevelopment

the winner is korean architector








it just part of blue print so detail is not known yet


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just part of blue print so detail is not known yet


^^
This is best place for seoul mayor won sung e's RICE PLANT CITY FAMRING :nuts:


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> This is best place for seoul mayor won sung e's RICE PLANT CITY FAMRING :nuts:


you know nothing, inno

former myor Oh proposed movie studio complex build until 2013 but no one participated...so seoul gov picked from the contest exhibit 
anway here will turn like sunyoo island and include some area for exhibition, show, etc..


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> you know nothing, inno
> 
> former myor Oh proposed movie studio complex build until 2013 but no one participated...so seoul gov picked from the contest exhibit
> anway here will turn like sunyoo island and include some area for exhibition, show, etc..


^^
Grow up newbie
Since 2007 I daily check every project in seoul. when you playing guitar in hongdae. so no need teaching from newbie concern seoul
And please distinguish joke from serious. 

also that is not no one participated but your idiot mayor *cut the budget and ruin Mr OH's original project by intentionally* when that guy be elected.


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Grow up newbie
> Since 2007 I daily check every project in seoul. when you playing guitar in hongdae. so no need teaching from newbie concern seoul
> And please distinguish joke from serious.
> 
> also that is not no one participated but your idiot mayor *cut the budget and ruin Mr OH's original project by intentionally* when that guy be elected.


thank you for your visting my blog (may be?)
i little bit concerned about if you don't know what "you know nothing mean and came from". any way. i just also use joke like you. don't be serious.

today, 
seoul gov proposed small concert and perfomance halls instead of nodeul island opera house. 
becasue of budget..


----------



## inno4321

More photos and Above photos copyright belong to 조한담(paju****)
http://cafe.naver.com/paju97/42002
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
^^
Recently completed
북서울미술관 Bukseoul me sul gon(Northern seoul art museum)


----------



## inno4321

gangnam 334 rooms hotel app


----------



## inno4321

More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/stylejumpo/220032042885
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
AUOTOWAYTOWER








Today announce to make First campus in ASIA the Google campus in Seoul
CAMPUS MAKE A OFFICE IN ABOVE TOWER(?)

Same size the Google campus in LONDON.


----------



## inno4321

"THE EYE OF WISDOM"
Public library-3fl and young people's culture center-4fl in mapogu of seoul


----------



## humptydumpty7

Seoul government announced to turn 4 hot-spot streets into 'pedestrian friendly' streets.



> _The four streets so designated are *Yonsei Road near Yonsei University*, *Rodeo Street in Apgujeong-dong*, *Garosu-gil in Sinsa-dong* and *Hongdae Street* near Hongik University._





> _Only public buses, taxis, and cars for people with disabilities will be allowed on these streets, officials said._


Long term goal is to make those streets car-free and safer for pedestrians.

Source and full article: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2014/09/116_164368.html


----------



## inno4321

20fl hotel approved at today








and another 15fl hotel also approved at today.

both of them located in CBD


----------



## inno4321

SANBONG DUO TRESE U/C


----------



## Seoul_Korea

inno4321 said:


> SANBONG DUO TRESE U/C


These towers are completed from 2009...  
Their name are Sangbong Sante le Ciel Towers 

Or the location of the towers in the render is wrong cause Sangbong Sante le Ciel Towers are in the same location of these and are the same


----------



## cestlavie24

Seoul_Korea said:


> These towers are completed from 2009...
> Their name are Sangbong Sante le Ciel Towers
> 
> Or the location of the towers in the render is wrong cause Sangbong Sante le Ciel Towers are in the same location of these and are the same



constructor is changed.. sungwon corp to POSCO, POSCO will finish this Project. this was stopped for a while because sungwon went bankrupt


----------



## inno4321

Seoul_Korea said:


> These towers are completed from 2009...
> Their name are Sangbong Sante le Ciel Towers
> 
> Or the location of the towers in the render is wrong cause Sangbong Sante le Ciel Towers are in the same location of these and are the same


^^
at the moment underconsturction :lol:
http://news.newsway.co.kr/view.php?tp=1&ud=2014091115210155624&md=20140912090025_AO


----------



## humptydumpty7

*Breaking News*

Hyundai won the bid for the KEPCO land in Gangnam! 
They paid *over $ 10 billion *for the land, which is actually worth 'only' $ 3.3 billion.
Just for comparison: The whole Lotte World Tower complex costs $ 3.5 billion.

This is the biggest commercial site deal in Korean history.

At the same time Kia stock shares (part of Hyundai Group) fell by 10% immediately after the deal. Investors think that Hyundai paid too much and that the money would be better spent on dividends, R&D and new factories. 10 billion dollars is a damn huge amount of money.

Anyway, we can expect a new supertall here! And a hotel and a Hyundai amusementpark 

Full article here:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...to-buy-kepco-site-for-10-55-trillion-won.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

That does sound like a lot of money for a property you can walk around by in 15 minutes.


----------



## humptydumpty7

The elevated highway at Seoul Station will be closed from early next year and turned into a green Park for pedestrians, similar like the Highline park in New York!



> _At nearly 1 kilometer, the elevated motorway adjacent to Seoul’s main train station has been one of the main east-west roads connecting the central business district with the city’s west since the 1970s. *But from early next year, the 17-meter-high road will be closed to motor traffic and renovated as a park for pedestrians at Seoul Mayor Park Won-soon’s suggestion.*_


Full article and more info here: 
English: http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2014/09/01/seoul-plans-high-line-style-elevated-park/

Korean: http://news1.kr/articles/?1846839

I think thats really unique and cool, and it will improve this fugly area a lot! 
Together with the additional development next to Seoul Station this area might develop into a nice hot-spot in Seoul


----------



## Sister Ray

^^ Looks promising. What's happening with the old Seoul Station? It's a very handsome building. With a sympathetic refurbishment I imagine it could be quite an attraction.


----------



## humptydumpty7

Sister Ray said:


> ^^ Looks promising. What's happening with the old Seoul Station? It's a very handsome building. With a sympathetic refurbishment I imagine it could be quite an attraction.


The old Seoul station building will stay, as far as I know. 
The new complex will be built next to it:










Together with the highway turned into a park this will be a nice area


----------



## Seoul_Korea

humptydumpty7 said:


> The old Seoul station building will stay, as far as I know.
> The new complex will be built next to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with the highway turned into a park this will be a nice area


SEOUL | New Seoul Station International Convention Center Towers | 182m | 40 fl | 100m | 27 fl | App

^^ its name.


----------



## Daehanminguk

Wow beautiful ^^


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^ 
a rendering of the elevated park project near Seoul Station



> _During his visit to New York City, mayor Park revealed a plan for converting an elevated roadway near Seoul Station by the end of 2016. The road has connected central Seoul with the city's west since the 1970s.
> 
> "The roadway is a historic heritage from the industrialization era, which means it is much more than a road," he said. "Once completed, it will be a tourist attraction. It will also help the regional economy around Namdaemun Market."
> 
> *The Seoul Metropolitan Government (SMG) is now collecting the ideas for the conversion. It plans to hold a contest sometime in October*._


So we will know the final design after the contest finished 

Source: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2014/09/116_165142.html


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^

*Recently there was the groundbreaking for the AmorePacific HQ in Yongsan!*

Article: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...wanappln.projectview&upload_id=24846&region=2


Wow, this building will be much taller than I thought!! 

In the 3D models its even higher than the LS Tower, which is already pretty high!
Massive cube!


----------



## Seoul_Korea

That's a beautiful tower ^^ I love it


----------



## inno4321

^^
head office of Seoul fire stations at eun pyong of seoul


----------



## inno4321

Seoul_Korea said:


> That's a beautiful tower ^^ I love it


9-1=0 impresive meaning 
SNSD go to history


----------



## inno4321

Yeouido MBC old HQ(in front of parc1 project site)
TO BUILT 4 TOWER(3 are office tower 1 is residence):lol:
http://www.thebell.co.kr/front/free/contents/news/article_view.asp?key=201409160100022830001442


----------



## aquaticko

Oh good, more development in Yeouido! Very nice.


----------



## inno4321

0925_11 by inno4321, on Flickr
0925_33 by inno4321, on Flickr
ALPHALOS EUNPYONG OF SEOUL
APP


----------



## inno4321

mapo oil tank rehabilitating 
APP


----------



## inno4321

parking lot 195 cars
and chinese medicine supply center
in dongdaemun of seoul
get APP


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> parking lot 195 cars
> and chinese medicine supply center
> in dongdaemun of seoul
> get APP


Wait, this is "just" a car park? Sure looks like a very innovative building and an interesting mix of traditional and modern architecture. I'd love to see the end result once it gets built.


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^
a short report about Seoul's efforts to tear down overpasses and improve the life quality in the city


----------



## inno4321

yesterday completed
"Nowon welfare center a person who visually impared"
nowongu of seoul


----------



## inno4321

Winning (selected design) in open public competition 
jung gu sindangdong(CBD) daycare center for kids


----------



## inno4321

new sinchon hotel
get approved today


----------



## kramertron

inno4321 said:


> new sinchon hotel
> get approved today


I'm glad they are finally putting greenery on that strip of land, it's been boring pavement for the past two years.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

inno4321 said:


> new sinchon hotel
> get approved today


Official height: *106m* for *30 floors*


----------



## inno4321

HWAYANGDONG get approved


----------



## inno4321

my home town third step project in geumchengu get approved


----------



## inno4321

UE light rail transit second tunel 
Now 52.2% progress 
UE light rail transit is total 10km








Goyan(satellite city) connect to northern Seoul tunnel
wide 25m, length 867m








gangnam circle high speed way construction 
now 60% progress
connected between my home town with gangnam district








Jangchung sport stadium remodeling 
about 64% progress








chunho daro expand& make GREEN ECO BRIDGE construction 
52% progress


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> gangnam circle high speed way construction
> now 60% progress
> connected between my home town with gangnam district


What's this one, Inno? Can you give us some more info?

Looks a bit like an elevated highway? I hope it's not, though.

Thanks.


----------



## inno4321

Sister Ray said:


> What's this one, Inno? Can you give us some more info?
> 
> Looks a bit like an elevated highway? I hope it's not, though.
> 
> Thanks.


^^
Hi my friend
that is OVERPASS a part of GANGNAM HIGH SPEEDWAY.
and that IRON BEAM(hang it by crane) is HARDEST step during this project.
they successfully completed to installed overpass beam structure.
gangnam overpass IS OVERLAP with another high way(subugansundoro: the one which first large bridge in above photos))

GANGNAM HIGH SPEEDWAY : southern part of seoul outskirt circle way.
connected from geumcheongu to gannamgu district.

Actually above photos taken at my home town(geumcheongu)
they make a entrance and extension highway across over shihungdaro(my home town avenue) to ANYAONG stream. 
Right elevated highway is not good for environment and ugly though.


----------



## Sister Ray

Thanks for the info, Inno.

It seems strange to be putting in new elevated highways when Seoul has had so much success removing them in the recent past (i.e. Cheonggyecheon.)


----------



## humptydumpty7

Sister Ray said:


> Thanks for the info, Inno.
> 
> It seems strange to be putting in new elevated highways when Seoul has had so much success removing them in the recent past (i.e. Cheonggyecheon.)


I think they put this elevated highway because its a highspeed connection to outer parts of Seoul and not in a central downtown area. 
Looking at the pic the overpass also seems to be part of a big highway junction somewhere more outside.

So i guess the function and purpose of that new elevated speedway is very different from the old overpasses they are tearing down in central Seoul.


----------



## cestlavie24

this is full map.. 

length is almost 20km

solution of traffic jam in southern seoul area

this highway start from guemchon(inno's hometown), seoul national univ, sadang station area(one of biggest traffic hub of seoul) , yangjaedong(hyundai Kia motors HQ) and finish Suseodong(near Wi-rye new town)


----------



## Sister Ray

cestlavie24 said:


> solution of traffic jam in southern seoul area


:lol: Ha ha, no chance. Creation of many more traffic jams in the Southern Seoul area is my predicted outcome.

Really, Seoul is choked with private cars already. This is one area where Seoul could really learn from Tokyo. Keep the cars out and ramp up investment in that, already excellent, mass transit system. 

Anyway, sorry cestlavie, I really do appreciate the info you provided.


----------



## Tsukinisto

*How are you*



Sister Ray said:


> :lol: Ha ha, no chance. Creation of many more traffic jams in the Southern Seoul area is my predicted outcome.
> 
> Really, Seoul is choked with private cars already. This is one area where Seoul could really learn from Tokyo. Keep the cars out and ramp up investment in that, already excellent, mass transit system.
> 
> Anyway, sorry cestlavie, I really do appreciate the info you provided.


I sincerely agree on that, seoul has one of the worst skies in the world:down:, whereas it has quite decent public transportation system in the world. 

Things would have been better by now if they had managed to install separated bike lanes along the downtown areas as they initially planned to finnish it by 2014. Though the current mayor is considering of putting the plan back on track. But I'm rather skeptical whether they have such capability to do it properly. Even cities like NY,London and Tokyo couldn't do.

Certainly seoul has some potentials beside those cities like
Big wider road is a very few privileged feature of the city.


----------



## humptydumpty7

Sister Ray said:


> Really, Seoul is choked with private cars already. This is one area where Seoul could really learn from Tokyo. Keep the cars out and ramp up investment in that, already excellent, mass transit system.


the problem is that Koreans want their cars, its an important status symbol unfortunately. In Japan its not that important and people are more willing to use public transport from what I noticed.

but anyway, its not like the government isn't investing in public transport:
-> construction of 10 new subway connections is on the way (info from 2013)











^^ The plan is that every citizen in Seoul has a subway station within a 10 minute walk.

Also Gyeonggi Province plans to build 9 new rail connections south of Seoul until 2020:










^^
I'm not sure how correct the information still is, but there is a lot of investment into public transportation. But building subways takes much much time and money unfortunately :/

source and more details: http://kojects.com/2013/08/05/10-new-lines-in-seouls-metro-network/

anyway, the new highway won't solve traffic problems, but it might keep a bigger part of the commuter traffic away from more populated/central areas, which may result in less noise and less pollution for citizens.


----------



## Tsukinisto

*with all due respect*



humptydumpty7 said:


> the problem is that Koreans want their cars, its an important status symbol unfortunately. In Japan its not that important and people are more willing to use public transport from what I noticed.
> 
> but anyway, its not like the government isn't investing in public transport:
> -> construction of 10 new subway connections is on the way (info from 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ The plan is that every citizen in Seoul has a subway station within a 10 minute walk.
> 
> Also Gyeonggi Province plans to build 9 new rail connections south of Seoul until 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> I'm not sure how correct the information still is, but there is a lot of investment into public transportation. But building subways takes much much time and money unfortunately :/
> 
> source and more details: http://kojects.com/2013/08/05/10-new-lines-in-seouls-metro-network/
> 
> anyway, the new highway won't solve traffic problems, but it might keep a bigger part of the commuter traffic away from more populated/central areas, which may result in less noise and less pollution for citizens.


The thing is it has nothing to do with people's obsession...The main reason why railway is dominant in japan is because its competiveness in distant range beats other instruments. Don't be blaming your citizens.

p.s. those suburb lines looks impractical a good transportation needs lots of researches and studies with patience also.


----------



## humptydumpty7

Tsukinisto said:


> The thing is it has nothing to do with people's obsession...The main reason why railway is dominant in japan is because its competiveness in distant range beats other instruments. Don't be blaming your citizens.


The competitiveness of public transport is even better in Korea than in Japan. 
Public transportation is much, much cheaper in Korea, buses go anywhere anytime for a low price and even taxis are ridiculously cheap and basically everywhere.
*But still* many Koreans, especially middle- to upper-class people, simply prefer their big nice car.

Its the same problem with the traffic jams in Gangnam or Jamsil around Lotte World Tower, where many upper-class people live. Everyone complains about the traffic but noone is willing to stop using their car. 
A car is something you are expected to have when you wanna be seen as successful. It is a cultural thing.

Here are some sources that prove my point:



> Young Japanese men and women are ditching the car as a status symbol, sparking concern for car companies.


source: http://www.oregonlive.com/business/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/business/123121951587500.xml&coll=7



> [...]Koreans prefer mid-size or large cars of premium brands, reflecting the fact that many Koreans still view cars as status symbols.


source: http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2010/03/24/2010032400784.html

One possibility to reduce the usage of cars would be to make gasoline or taxes for cars much higher, but i don't think the government would dare to do that. Much better would be a changing mindset towards cars as status symbols


----------



## Sister Ray

I've long advocated a congestion charge for Jongno/JungGu and Gangnam/Jamsil. Public transport connections to these areas are exceptional, there's no reason to be driving there. London's congestion charge is £11.50. So, I figure set Seoul's at W10,000. 

Compare Gangnam with Shinjuku. Shinjuku is so much more pleasant. 4 lanes with many taxis and very few private cars cf Gangnam's 10(?) lane highways (Gangnamno, Tehranno etc.) clogged 24/7 with traffic.

The resulting reduction in traffic would allow Seoul to narrow the roads from their current absurd sizes and create extra public and commercial space further enhancing the area's value and amenity.


----------



## cestlavie24

if you use subway(especially line 2 and line 1, line 4, these are pass gangnam & jongro) around 7~9 am. 
u can understand why so many seoul metropolitan citizen use a car for go the office.

we need more subway lines.. our subway line using rate is just..half of tokyo.. london paris..


----------



## ukiyo

humptydumpty7 said:


> The competitiveness of public transport is even better in Korea than in Japan.
> Public transportation is much, much cheaper in Korea, buses go anywhere anytime for a low price and even taxis are ridiculously cheap and basically everywhere.
> *But still* many Koreans, especially middle- to upper-class people, simply prefer their big nice car.


Do you know if in Korea companies pay for public transportation fee? In Japan/Tokyo that is the norm, so that could be on reason the ridership is higher. Or it could be there's simply more connections in Tokyo (remember the subway is only 22% of Tokyo's rail ridership, most of it is above ground/private lines and JR) :dunno:.

I do remember last time I was in Seoul there was such a higher number of taxis and cars.


----------



## inno4321

ukiyo said:


> Do you know if in Korea companies pay for public transportation fee? In Japan/Tokyo that is the norm, so that could be on reason the ridership is higher. Or it could be there's simply more connections in Tokyo (remember the subway is only 22% of Tokyo's rail ridership, most of it is above ground/private lines and JR) :dunno:.
> 
> I do remember last time I was in Seoul there was such a higher number of taxis and cars.


I heard that japan company support employee's public transportation fee.
bytheway base on my personal travel in TOKYO(OSAKA&KOYTO) my summary below

Most big different between seoul with tokyo is tokyo is very clean and arrange in normal residence.
As seoulite I am, onethings is very anxiety about illegal parking car in all around seoul.
even walking board full dominated by parking car n illegal vendor's wagon.
but japan city is clean. 

About subway I thumbs up for Seoul subway and free transfer between BUS and subway. and one IC card n credit card go anywhere in seoul. and also very cheap. MEANWHILE seoul bus driver is worst. they driving bus like a amuse park car.LOL (but I admit it that Korea Rail system construction by Japan.)

anyway I proud of Seoul's subway system is world best.
as Sister Ray said seoul have amazing public system no need explain about that convenient.
but sadly everybody prefer to driving private car in seoul. 
What i surprised when in japan that most car is Small. but seoul most car is big. it is just a bluff. 

If I become seoul mayor then i make ONE lane as GREEN TREE Walking board n reduce private car in seoul city.
Anyway Seoul must learn from Japan city arranged system.


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> If I become seoul mayor then i make ONE lane as GREEN TREE Walking board n reduce private car in seoul city.


Well, you've got my vote. :cheers:

(btw I don't actually have a vote.)


----------



## inno4321

http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=immovables&no=957062&page=16
OFFICIAL GROUND BREAKING CEREMONY TODAY 
SANGAM DIGITAL DREAM TOWER


----------



## inno4321

chunwang single WOMAN SAFETY HOUSE 96HOUSES U/C








MUNJUNG IT FACTORY U/C








MAGOK QUEENS NINE OFFICETEL U/C








SUCHO SULEEFUL U/C
http://s-hillstate.co.kr/main/main.asp








SINHAN HESTIA U/C








MAGOK SCIENCE PARK VIEW U/C








YONGSAN PRUGEO SUMMIT U/C








EUNPYONG ELUKE U/C








NOWON DREAM FOREST U/C








SANGBONG OFFICETEL FL 19층 306HOUSES
















EUNOPYONG LOTTE COMPLEX U/C








MAGOK CASTLE PARK OFFICETEL U/C








UCKSAM PRUGEO CITY


----------



## inno4321

hoongjae geumho aulim 








dongjack teinsia








gangdong olympic park hanyang








goduck raemian








magok gmg tower








hysung harington gangnam








junglung gumegreen








munjong pravidia








yongsan ramian








gongduck kapul myong ga city








jangsung baegy sangdo starium








guro digital husung closed from my home


----------



## inno4321

munjon dongbu public court








munjon dongbu public prosecutor office 








munjong criminal jail


----------



## humptydumpty7

Not really construction or project news, but still interesting:

5 buildings are leaning in Songpa-gu, likely because of the subway construction close to it. Real cause is not confirmed yet:



> _According to Songpa District Office, Monday, five buildings close to where the extension of subway line No. 9 is being built in Songpa-gu are tilting apparently due to ground subsidence.
> 
> The Seoul Metropolitan Government (SMG) and the district office are investigating the cause.
> 
> "We learned of the issue on Nov. 4 when a community service center told us," a district official said. "It reported that the subway construction is believed to be the cause."_



source: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2014/11/116_167940.html


----------



## aquaticko

Who is in charge of the construction and planning for that extension? Isn't this the same project that caused sinkholes around the Lotte World Tower? Someone deserves to lose their job for all this.


----------



## inno4321

65FLOOR 5UNIT BUILDING NOW UNDER PRE
CHUNGRANGLI PROJECT


----------



## humptydumpty7

inno4321 said:


> 65FLOOR 5UNIT BUILDING NOW UNDER PRE
> CHUNGRANGLI PROJECT


wow its really huge! amazing
This will make the are so much nicer. I hope they get rid of that horrible red light district that is next to the towers lol


----------



## inno4321

^^
In this month 서울둘레길 Seoul dularegil(Seoul circle green walking way) completion.
total 157km tracking course(connect major mountain and river)

서울둘레길은 ▲수락·불암산(18.6km, 6시간 30분) ▲용마산(12.6km, 5시간 10분) ▲ 고덕·일자산(26.1km, 9시간) ▲대모·우면산(17.9km, 8시간) ▲관악산(12.7km, 5시간 50분) ▲ 안양천(18km, 4시간 30분) ▲봉산·앵봉산(16.6km, 6시간 10분) ▲북한산(34.5km, 17시간) 등 8개 코스로 구성됐다.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Illio House Towers
Hangangno-dong 3-ga, Yongsan-gu
161m-135m | 40fl-33fl | Residential-Office*
_UNDER PREPARATION_


_• RENDER_










_• LOCATION_



_• THREAD_: SEOUL | Illio House Towers | 161m x2 | 40 fl x2 | 135m x3 | 33fl x3 | Prep


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Jamsil Gardens
Sincheon-dong, Songpa-gu
160m-160m | 35fl-35fl | Office-Conferencing-Retail-Garden*
_APPROVED_


_• RENDER_










_• LOCATION_



_• THREAD_: SEOUL | Jamsil Gardens | 160m x2 | 35 fl x2 | App


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Seocho Lotte Town
Seocho 1-dong, Seocho-gu
250m | 60 fl | Office*
_PROPOSED_


_• RENDER_


















_• LOCATION_



_• THREAD_: SEOUL | Seocho Lotte Town | 250m | 60 fl | Pro


----------



## inno4321

awesome rendering I'm speechless


----------



## inno4321

^^
now old building(용사의 집 warriors's house) to demolish

























^^
ministry of national defense invest about $ 0.1 BILLIONS. to built 30floor new Military army Hotel in YONGSAN.
http://news.jtbc.joins.com/html/160/NB10645160.html


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Yongsan, as the centre of Seoul City, is going to have a really great (also if small and not very tall) skyline :banana:

For now the heights go from 201m to 100m (it's like that in Yongsan there are almost 30 skyscrapers, more than Italy). That's great


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*New Sinchon Hotel Tower
Sinchon-dong, Seodaemun-gu
106m | 30 fl | Hotel*
_APPROVED_

_• RENDER_










_• THREAD_: SEOUL | New Sinchon Hotel Tower | 106m | 30 fl | App


----------



## inno4321

^^
경의선지하화 KYONGHUSUNJIHAWAH
Over ground make a green tracking road!
total 9km Old rail underground installation project
FROM SANGAM LAND MARK TOWER SITE TO HONGDAE to yongsan IBD


----------



## inno4321

LG SCIENCE PARK IN MAGOK U/C
More rendering in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743981


----------



## kramertron

I'm really glad that Gyeongui park is getting made, the western side of the project really needs a good, accessible park for people to use. The Seoul government said the whole project was supposed to be completed last month, any news if that is true?


----------



## inno4321

shinsadong hetel 21floor
today get approved


----------



## inno4321

More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://lee2062x.tistory.com/429#.VIyCJyusU01
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
^^
shila stay hotel(budget hotel) u/c


----------



## aquaticko

Inno, it looks like on that map that there will be a more direct connection between Incheon Airport and the Gyeongchun line out to Chuncheon. It also says that that will lead to Sokcho. Do you know if that's supposed to be for the Pyeongchang Olympics in 2018, connecting to the Jungang line down to Wonju, or is it part of the longer-term plan for a high-speed rail line to Korea's east coast? 

I was so disappointed I wasn't able to go to the east coast when I was in Korea years ago; it looks really beautiful!


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> 
> this is official line(blue) what it is written? can you read hangul?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> No it connect to songdo.
> Why you don't believe me? give me a break man
> don;t you remember you unbelieve me that "seoul in the risky of DEFAULT" BUT as i give you official news article you admit it isn;t it?. why again ?
> 
> You confused GTX. who teach you there is TWO different rail way system in this project?
> 
> This high speed line 2 is GTX version. SONGDO LINE IS SAME GTX 2line high speed. if you deny someone's opinions you must check the fact ok? hno:


You're lying about me saying there was no risk default in Seoul, and having to admit it after reading your article. I said there was no generalized risk of default in Korea, and specifically pointed out that I wasn't refering to the situation of local governments, which was indeed different.

Just read what I said in our post.



> Now, Korea does have large private debt as well as large municipal and regional debt, but stating that Korea's growing welfare expenditure is on the brink of causing the country to default is wrong.





> It's not the Korean Government budget that you're mentioning, it's the city's 25 districts' budget. National government and municipal governments are completely different entities with separate budgets.





> Finally, you failed to mentioned that in my previous post, i DID acknowledge that the local government debt situation (and private debt) was an issue. My point was specifically that you attributed a local government debt problem to the entire national government's welfare policy that was about to ruin the country.


So I stand by my initial statement, and* I will not accept you trying to manipulate my words*.


Now, back to the subject. Yes, I read hangul. I will admit not perfectly, and I will admit that I might not have the most up-to-date information about either GTX or this project, if indeed different. So, I read various reports, articles, and my conclusions are different from yours.

So please hear me through. I didn't write the original to try to prove you wrong, I read f*acts that were apparently different from you and I just wanted to bring them up in a constructive manner*
The GTX (or 수도권광역급행철도) is developed by Gyeonggi, not Seoul. I've browsed through maps, and all the ones I could find mentioned the same 3 lines.









There is no line from Songdo to Jamsil or anything like this.

Line B goes from Songdo to Cheongnyangni, but through Yongsan and Yeouido.

Regarding this "2nd Line 2" that you mentioned, I simply typed 2호선 on browser and came up with a bunch of news articles regarding a new line 2 of some sort.
Articles include these ones :
http://www.sisaweek.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=33078
http://www.newspim.com/view.jsp?newsId=20141212000420
http://news.donga.com/List/3/all/20141212/68511151/1

All of them refer to the line as "2호선 급행노선", or "Express Line 2" in English. And none of them refer to the line as GTX or 수도권광역급행철도.

And the announced line from all the articles is


> *당아래역에서 잠실역까지* 이어지는 2호선급행노선은 기존 2호선 노선보다는 구간이 길어질 예정이다.


From 당아래역 (Dangare) to 잠실역 (Jamsil)

In addition, two of the articles mention something that led me to think GTX and Express Line 2 are indeed separate project. I quote:


> 서울시는 또 대심도 급행노선을 장기적으로는 *경기 GTX와 연결하는 방안*에 대해서도 고려 중인 것으로 알려졌다


I'll try to translate, but my Korean being imperfect, I might not be right.
_Seoul City informed (the media) that they were considering a plan in the long-term to connect the in-depth high-speed line to Gyeonggi's GTX_

I'm not saying that I'm 100% right:
- I might have misread Korean
- I might have missed recent news on GTX (change of line design...)
- I have never seen any map similar to yours. Could you please refer us to articles or the original source for your map. If your map is correct (and my, say outdated), I will gladly accept that I was wrong.

But, the way I see it with the articles and maps at my disposal, it induces two different projects.

If my informations are wrong, by all means correct me, and if *you have the article related to your map, I'd be happy to read it*. 

Thanks,


----------



## kimahrikku1

Also, I must say that your map might be outdated:
- It still seems to point Line 9 as under construction (probably a 2009 map)

- It refers to the GTX as "MTX", although the MTX name was later dropped

Source:https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/GTX


> 상기한 대로 GTX의 G는 Great의 약자이지만 국토교통부가 G를 경기(Gyeonggi)를 뜻하는 것으로 보는지 MTX(Metropolitan Train eXpress)로 명칭 변경을 검토했으나, 흐지부지 무산됐다.


- The GTX (or MTX) line A stops at Paju in your map, although it was recently firmly decided that the line would end at the KINTEX station
http://www.newspim.com/view.jsp?newsId=20140827000527


----------



## inno4321

^^
*Dear kimahrikku1 you ask your korean friend and ask them to translation above news article. *








^^
*OFFICIAL SEOUL PUBLIC NOTIFICATION*



kimahrikku1 said:


> There is no line from Songdo to Jamsil or anything like this.
> Line B goes from Songdo to Cheongnyangni, but through Yongsan and Yeouido.











^^
http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=515915

Hey kimahrikku1. You waste my precious time for meaningless topic.
listen carefully 

THERE ARE 3 GTX PROJECT 
A IS ISLSAN TO SAMSUNG TO DONGTAN
B IS SONGDO TO SEOUL STATION TO CHUNGRANGLI
C IS UJUNGBU TO KUNPO
^^
these are OLD version 

*GTX B line changed from SONGDO/SEOUL STATION/CHUNGRANGLI to SONGDO/GANGNAM/JAMSIL*
^^
New proposed version=same with seoul's line 2 high speed 100km project.
*due to economical feasibility they are compromise GTX b LINE changed to gangnam/jamsil*
you confused these mixed project with new 2line high speed subway project.

This high speed line 2 100km is this NEW plan changed GTX B line. did you understand?

*your question*=There is no line from Songdo to Jamsil or anything like this.==>my answer=of course you don;t know because you can't check the new update fact due you are not familiar with korean news and hangul. this is not your fault or your inability because you are foreigner. so don't waste my time to explanation for your personal understanding. 
*your question*=Line B goes from Songdo to Cheongnyangni, but through Yongsan and Yeouido.<==my answer=that is OLD version line already useless

In short This NEW Seoul subway 2LINE high speed 100km is not only seoul metropolitan project but also inchen/gyunggiy project.
which mean mega project like the RER of paris , CrossRail of london!

i give you one article you GOOGLE TRANSLATATION IT
*송도 - 잠실 GTX 타당성 연구 착수
D노선의 길이는 54.6㎞이고, 정거장은 송도-인천시청-부평-당아래-가산디지털단지-사당-강남-삼성-잠실로 추정 사업비는 약 5조5000억원이다.*
^^
SOURCE ==> http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=518224
^^
*woud you check this news's date? the EARLY of this years. few days ago seoul's official announce is this new changed plan's RESULT*!!

*PLEASE DEAR kimahrikku1. Everyday I take in subway 2line and further more this new high speed line 2(GTX D=new version of old Line B) connected with my home town. OK? please trust in me about seoul project *


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> Inno, it looks like on that map that there will be a more direct connection between Incheon Airport and the Gyeongchun line out to Chuncheon. It also says that that will lead to Sokcho. Do you know if that's supposed to be for the Pyeongchang Olympics in 2018, connecting to the Jungang line down to Wonju, or is it part of the longer-term plan for a high-speed rail line to Korea's east coast?
> 
> I was so disappointed I wasn't able to go to the east coast when I was in Korea years ago; it looks really beautiful!


^^
You are right. as you know korea government promised HIGH SPEED rail road to connect between Inchen airport to PYONGCHANG WINTER OLYMPIC region.

but economical feasibility this huge project disappear.
my interesting is only seoul project so I don;t know what exact information and update news but 
Now HYUNDAI ROTEM make a 300km high speed train for 원주~강릉 고속철도(WONJU ~PYONGCHANG WINTER OLYMPIC REGION)http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014030511082435038&outlink=1
SO maybe half project ongoing.(no directly line from incheon air port to east coast


----------



## inno4321

*HYUNDAI HEAVY INDUSTRY company MOVE TO sangam dmc building*

hyundai marine/plant design/chemical move to new built 25fl building(among them they used 5fl as head office

marine plant designer 170 employee/chemical plant designer 230 employee

total 700 engineers accommodated in new office in sangam dmc 
http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014120814074563402&outlink=1

triumph of city korea government try to dismember seoul's power but fail!
big company day by day gathering in seoul


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> *Dear kimahrikku1 you ask your korean friend and ask them to translation above news article. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> *OFFICIAL SEOUL PUBLIC NOTIFICATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=515915
> 
> Hey kimahrikku1. You waste my precious time for meaningless topic.
> listen carefully
> 
> THERE ARE 3 GTX PROJECT
> A IS ISLSAN TO SAMSUNG TO DONGTAN
> B IS SONGDO TO SEOUL STATION TO CHUNGRANGLI
> C IS UJUNGBU TO KUNPO
> ^^
> these are OLD version
> 
> *GTX B line changed from SONGDO/SEOUL STATION/CHUNGRANGLI to SONGDO/GANGNAM/JAMSIL*
> ^^
> New proposed version=same with seoul's line 2 high speed 100km project.
> *due to economical feasibility they are compromise GTX b LINE changed to gangnam/jamsil*
> you confused these mixed project with new 2line high speed subway project.
> 
> This high speed line 2 100km is this NEW plan changed GTX B line. did you understand?
> 
> *your question*=There is no line from Songdo to Jamsil or anything like this.==>my answer=of course you don;t know because you can't check the new update fact due you are not familiar with korean news and hangul. this is not your fault or your inability because you are foreigner. so don't waste my time to explanation for your personal understanding.
> *your question*=Line B goes from Songdo to Cheongnyangni, but through Yongsan and Yeouido.<==my answer=that is OLD version line already useless
> 
> In short This NEW Seoul subway 2LINE high speed 100km is not only seoul metropolitan project but also inchen/gyunggiy project.
> which mean mega project like the RER of paris , CrossRail of london!
> 
> i give you one article you GOOGLE TRANSLATATION IT
> *송도 - 잠실 GTX 타당성 연구 착수
> D노선의 길이는 54.6㎞이고, 정거장은 송도-인천시청-부평-당아래-가산디지털단지-사당-강남-삼성-잠실로 추정 사업비는 약 5조5000억원이다.*
> ^^
> SOURCE ==> http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=518224
> ^^
> *woud you check this news's date? the EARLY of this years. few days ago seoul's official announce is this new changed plan's RESULT*!!
> 
> *PLEASE DEAR kimahrikku1. Everyday I take in subway 2line and further more this new high speed line 2(GTX D=new version of old Line B) connected with my home town. OK? please trust in me about seoul project *


No, the B line has not been changed to Songdo-Jamsil. As mentioned in your own post, they were (and probably still is) considering either rerouting the line altogether from Songdo to Jamsil, or adding a branch from Dongare to Jamsil (which would be indeed named Line D). This reflexion has been going on since this Spring, but no change has been officialized as of now.
Your own articles mention that it's only a possibility being considered at the time, and they'll study it before making any change to the line (hence the words 변경하면 연구 검토 ... popping up in all the articles mentioning the GTX B or D line project).

The Seoul City government came forward on December 10th with a 933 page public transportation plan, the one you indeed mentioned in your post. What I'm gonna be discussing is the plan of the Seoul City government, that have led to all these articles these past few days.

(page 81)
Seoul government is listing all under construction or under planning by 수도권.
You'll see that the line listed for GTX Line B is the "old" line (Songdo Cheongnyangni)










(page 248-249)
Seoul Government is presenting its own plans to accompany the introduction of GTX and make it faster and more convenient to connect with GTX.
- The SinAnSan line (connecting Southern Seoul and Gyeonggi to Yeouido and hence the originally planned B Line)
- Extension of the Suseo KTX Line to Uijeongbu (linking Lines A and C)
- Expansion of the ShinBunDang line from Gangnam (already being expanded to Yongsan), all the way to Gwanghwamun, thus allowing for transfers at Seoul Station with Line A.










The map below sums up the projects developed by Seoul government to accompany the GTX lines, please note that none of the GTX lines are actually drawn on this map.









Finally, it's making it's recommandation to develop In-Depth High-Speed Line 2, connecting with Line B at Dongare. So what's Seoul City is doing is basically taking the GTX Line B project, and will probably try to develop it on its own (rather than under the GTX name and system).

Now, we are still years down the road, and the GTX project might eventually be changed and take over the yet unofficial "D line" or scrap the "B line" altogether in favor of "D line", but as of now, Seoul City is coming up with it's own plan in complement of GTX's original alignment.


----------



## inno4321

^^
over bridge construction task successfully finished
hardest task that
length 75m high 4.2m, weight 224ton steel box girder 5 unit with floating sky assembling construction over 2~30m high than KTXtrain camp/anyangchun river/suhaean highway bridge/kungbu train road/shihungdaegyo
















^^
*gangnam circle high way project : at the very moment 53% progress*
this highway project is one of CIRCLE surrounded seoul project.
this highway will be connected with 서부간선도로 subugansundoro(now prepare for big dig underground construction)

so gangnam circle high way==>gangnam suchodaro==>geumcheongu(my home town)==>subugansundoru(undground highway)==>second worldcup bridge==>sangam dmc

kimahrikku1 believe your own creed. I give up :lol:


----------



## kimahrikku1

Well, about my own "creed", i'm literally quoting the actual 도시교통정비 기본계획 official document that you were mentioning. Except mine isn't the front page, but the full length 900+ report. I'd be happy to share it with you.

Anyway, as you mentioned, this discussion isn't going anywhere, let's put it to rest.

Regarding the highway, do you know when it's going to be completed? Seems like a very useful project indeed. From my own experience, driving from Gwanak to Gangnam is absolutely hellish, this could really help solve things.


----------



## Sister Ray

Northern Seoul is busy redeveloping their elevated expressways into parks while the South is busy installing new ones? 

That's why Northern Seoul will always be so much cooler than Gangnam. :cheers:

I do like the duplicate line #2 plan, though.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Sister Ray said:


> Northern Seoul is busy redeveloping their elevated expressways into parks while the South is busy installing new ones?
> 
> That's why Northern Seoul will always be so much cooler than Gangnam. :cheers:
> 
> I do like the duplicate line #2 plan, though.


I like Southern Seoul better, but that's just me. 

It's true that the "greening" of North Bank expressways and the construction of new Highways in Southern Seoul might seem contradictory.

But I just researched about this project, and here's a video of where the highway is going to be built: 





As you can see:
1/ It's not right in the middle of the city, blocking the view of landmarks, like in Jongno-gu or Jung-gu. In fact, most of the new highway will be built in the outskirts of the city.
2/ Actually, it seems that expect when the new expressway arrives in valleys or built areas, the vast majority of the highway will be underground beneath mountains.
3/ I think Southern Seoul traffic might be worse than Northern Seoul, so there is probably a greater "need" for a new highway.


----------



## inno4321

^^
WORLD CUP BRIDGE PROJECT U/C



Sister Ray said:


> Northern Seoul is busy redeveloping their elevated expressways into parks while the South is busy installing new ones?
> 
> That's why Northern Seoul will always be so much cooler than Gangnam. :cheers:
> 
> I do like the duplicate line #2 plan, though.


^^
I glad that Sister Ray's opinions. maybe it is coincidence or something but my opinions used to agree with your perspective.(especailly about foolish korean government's public company and ministry of korea forceful move to SUBURBAN policy. they called it as suburban balance development policy) 

Also I love northern seoul than south(gangnam). 
though mayns great skyscraper in south seoul but south can't defeat northern seoul's atmosphere.
especailly around GWANGHWAMUN area bring some Gothic and attractive aura for me. It seems like a KYOTO's feeling. I love nothern Seoul too


----------



## aquaticko

^^Agreed! Northern Seoul feels more intimate when you're walking around because the streets are narrower and most of the city's traditional areas (the palaces, hanok villages, universities) are in Gangbuk. I think that Gangnam is probably more impressive from a far, and of course it has its nice areas, but it's too spread out and flashy to be that great on the ground; it's like it's trying too hard to be cool, while paradoxically, the Koreanness of the northern part of the city makes it feel more honest and identifiable.

Anyway, I think the extra highways in Gangnam are a reflection both of the fact that it's less pedestrian-friendly and so more people drive there, and that the subway system isn't as comprehensive as Gangbuk; most of the lines there just go east-west, with no real center like there is in Jongno-gu and Gwanghwamun.


----------



## inno4321

^^
DAERIM skyscraper tall apartment project resume since stop 2006


----------



## aquaticko

Are those the ones in Tteukseom-dong near where the old Hyundai HQ proposal was? I thought those were dead for sure! Glad to see I'm wrong.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

They are the 207m-172m *Seoul Forest E-Convenient World* in Ttukseom, yeah


----------



## inno4321

http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/arti...xpected-overtake-japan-france-capita-gdp-2018
^^
:banana:
though those two great country's economical range is much more powerful than skorea.
this mean per person consumption quantity will be more slightly higher in korean soon



aquaticko said:


> Are those the ones in Tteukseom-dong near where the old Hyundai HQ proposal was? I thought those were dead for sure! Glad to see I'm wrong.


right nearby hyundai



Seoul_Korea said:


> They are the 207m-172m *Seoul Forest E-Convenient World* in Ttukseom, yeah


right e convenient world they try to redesign inner apartment(from larger penthouse to much more smaller and normal residence ones)


----------



## Sister Ray

inno4321 said:


> :banana:
> though those two great country's economical range is much more powerful than skorea.
> this mean per person consumption quantity will be more slightly higher in korean soon


Congratulations to South Korea. That's undoubtedly a great achievement. 

The Koreans should look closely at Japan, though. Japan's economy is in real trouble and with Shinzo Abe reelected recently, I can't imagine it is going to improve anytime soon.

Korea may soon find itself in a similar situation as Japan. Unable to compete with the new, low cost behemoths.

Anyway, I live in hope that Japan can restart its economy and also that South Korea does not suffer the same fate as its eastern neighbour.


----------



## aquaticko

Well said. I'm sure that the rise in per-capita GDP will help to deliver many more beautiful skyscrapers to us, but unless the increase is spread among Koreans much more equally, and life becomes easier for anyone who isn't the son or daughter of a chaebol chairman, it will all be for nothing.

That kind of brings me to an unrelated question: what's going to happen to that land in Tteukseom that Hyundai was going to build their HQ on? Will it be sold to someone else to be developed, or is Hyundai going to keep what they have there?


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> That kind of brings me to an unrelated question: what's going to happen to that land in Tteukseom that Hyundai was going to build their HQ on? Will it be sold to someone else to be developed, or is Hyundai going to keep what they have there?


^^
I have no idea. 
that land still hyundai's own property. maybe they is going to wait new seoul mayor who much more rational person, then they can built some great landmark.




Sister Ray said:


> Congratulations to South Korea. That's undoubtedly a great achievement.
> 
> The Koreans should look closely at Japan, though. Japan's economy is in real trouble and with Shinzo Abe reelected recently, I can't imagine it is going to improve anytime soon.
> 
> Korea may soon find itself in a similar situation as Japan. Unable to compete with the new, low cost behemoths.
> 
> Anyway, I live in hope that Japan can restart its economy and also that South Korea does not suffer the same fate as its eastern neighbour.


^^
:banana: appreciated Sister Ray
absolutely agree with you.
I believe that korea japan must reconciliation each other.
Though most korean and some radical japanses and politician try to conflict neighbourhood relation.(we tremendous loss due to korea-japan conflict. in the case of economy and culture)

Your worry about korea's future is right. korea follow japan's past economy pathway. So at the moment japan's economy problem will be same problem in korea economy situation future.

So we must learn from japan's case


----------



## inno4321

*AMAZON make a new office in yoksamdong of seoul*

in GS tower 12~13 fl about 500 employee accommodation


----------



## inno4321

http://esports.dailygame.co.kr/view.php?ud=2014121810584705232

*World first E-sports game stadium project *

korea government-seoul government invst $ 0.3billions at SAMGAM DMC 

E sport stadium will be open in IT COMPLEX building U/C


----------



## inno4321

*Official announced to make a KOREA LARGEST PAPRK IN SEOUL*

Ministry of land and transfer of korea announce that to make a amazing green park in central seoul

*size : 2,430,000㎡=soccer football stadium 340 unit size*
*NEW YORK CENTRAL PARK = 3.41㎢
SEOUL YONGSAN PARK =2.43㎢=almost same size with YEIUDO ISLAND OF SEOUL*=10 time largest than St. James' Park of london 
cost : about $1.2 billions usd
skyscraper : especially around in camp kim캠프킴, UN office유엔사, transfer unit수송부 *to built new many skyscraper building* and sold out to civil market and with that profit to refund for US army rehabilitation
:banana:
TODAY NEWS http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2014&no=1553170
http://news.tvchosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2014/06/13/2014061390335.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> *Official announced to make a KOREA LARGEST PAPRK IN SEOUL*
> 
> Ministry of land and transfer of korea announce that to make a amazing green park in central seoul
> 
> *size : 2,430,000㎡=soccer football stadium 340 unit size*
> *NEW YORK CENTRAL PARK = 3.41㎢
> SEOUL YONGSAN PARK =2.43㎢=almost same size with YEIUDO ISLAND OF SEOUL*=10 time largest than St. James' Park of london
> cost : about $1.2 billions usd
> skyscraper : especially around in camp kim캠프킴, UN office유엔사, transfer unit수송부 *to built new many skyscraper building* and sold out to civil market and with that profit to refund for US army rehabilitation
> :banana:
> TODAY NEWS http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2014&no=1553170
> http://news.tvchosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2014/06/13/2014061390335.html


I'm so ecstatic about this project. However, for those expecting to visit the park, don't buy your tickets quite just yet. The park will only be constructed from 2018, and construction will end in 2027 (although Inno's article mentions that some limited sections of the park will open "as soon as" 2021).

Anyway, I think this project will be HUGE for the city. There are no such major parks in Seoul (Seoul Forest is too small, Dream Forest and Olympic Forest too remote...), and Namsan, although green and magnificent, is more of a mountain, so it doesn't have people strolling around like a park.

There are so many things to do in Yongsan (Yongsan station & market, Itaewon district, War Memorial, National Museum of Korea), but until now, they all feel kind of enclaved, and didn't connect very well, due to the Garrisson. That park will really help tie the place together (à la Big Lebowski rug). And as mentioned, could spur a new era for skyscraper development in central Seoul (Dream Hub 2.0).

Also, not a "major" project, but if they could find a way to connect the old Gyeongeuiseon redevelopment park project all the way to the Yongsan park, that would be really nice.


----------



## inno4321

project address http://me2.do/587jKYRY

*218m height 50fl 8 building* will be construction in this USA army camp

now under negotiation between seoul and LH


----------



## hkskyline

*China's Greenland Group says to build $3.2 bln headquarter in Seoul* 

HONG KONG, Dec 22 (Reuters) - China's state-backed Greenland Groups said on Monday it plans to invest over 20 billion yuan ($3.22 billion) to build the tallest twin-tower in the capital city of South Korea as its headquarters in the country.

The second-largest residential developer in China said in a statement it expects sales from South Korea to reach 4.5 billion yuan this year.

_Anyone know where this will be?_


----------



## inno4321

绿地拟投200亿建首尔双子塔 2014-12-23 00:59 经济参考报 评论 　　22日，记者从绿地集团了解到，

绿地当日与韩国首尔市政府签署相关协议，拟投资逾200亿元人民币开发建设首尔最高双塔建筑，

并将其打造为中国企业在韩总部基地。 　　

绿地方面告诉《经济参考报》记者，此次大手笔投资韩国市场，

主要基于中韩自贸协定带来的有利市场预期。 　　

据了解，此次投资的项目规划用地面积约56亩，规划总建筑面积约62万平方米。

绿地规划将其建设为集酒店、普通住宅、办公、商业等于一体的超高层双塔建筑，

建成后将成为首尔市地标建筑。(高伟) 
^^
CHINA NEWS 



hkskyline said:


> *China's Greenland Group says to build $3.2 bln headquarter in Seoul*
> 
> HONG KONG, Dec 22 (Reuters) - China's state-backed Greenland Groups said on Monday it plans to invest over 20 billion yuan ($3.22 billion) to build the tallest twin-tower in the capital city of South Korea as its headquarters in the country.
> 
> The second-largest residential developer in China said in a statement it expects sales from South Korea to reach 4.5 billion yuan this year.
> 
> _Anyone know where this will be?_


^^
aerial VIEWS http://me2.do/GE8dm4Nd
project site sangam dmc land mark site http://me2.do/567X927D
:lol::banana:

I glad that to build the tallest twin-tower :banana:
but disappointed that Not tallest in the world but in the seoul hno:


----------



## aquaticko

Oh, tallest in the world doesn't matter. All being tall tells people is that you have money, not taste or anything else. As long as it looks nice and interesting, who cares if it's 200m or 300m and not 700m?

It's about time that Greenland puts something in Korea; how many Lotte developments and Samsung and SK towers are there in various Chinese cities?


----------



## WingWing

aquaticko said:


> Oh, tallest in the world doesn't matter. All being tall tells people is that you have money, not taste or anything else. As long as it looks nice and interesting, who cares if it's 200m or 300m and not 700m?
> 
> It's about time that Greenland puts something in Korea; how many Lotte developments and Samsung and SK towers are there in various Chinese cities?


I think those chaebols are more interested in building skyscrapers in Vietnam cities


----------



## inno4321

^^
LOTTE COMPLEX SHOPPINGMALL IN SANGAM(NEAR BY SEOULITE LANDMARK PROJECT)
19FL 3~4BUILDING AND CINEMA 15 UNITS AND SHOPPINGMALL
NOW PUBLIC NOTIFICATION PROCEDURE









^^
NEW SHIN BUNDANG SUBWAY(from gangnam to yongsan IBD)
this amounts to a time saving up to 13minute(from gangnam to yongsan)








SECOND NEW SHIN BUNDANG SUBWAY(from yongsan to samsong-suburban of seoul)
this amounts to a time saving upt to 25minute(from gangnam to samsong)
especially this second line USING SAME RAIL WITH GTXA PROJECT(GTX=HIGH SPEED DEEP DIG RAILWAY SYSMTEM)


----------



## hkskyline

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> aerial VIEWS http://me2.do/GE8dm4Nd
> project site sangam dmc land mark site http://me2.do/567X927D
> :lol::banana:
> 
> I glad that to build the tallest twin-tower :banana:
> but disappointed that Not tallest in the world but in the seoul hno:


Thanks. Looks like these towers will stick out as they are not in the main CBD areas on either north or south sides of the river.


----------



## inno4321

용산기지 63빌딩급 고층 개발
국토부·서울시 전격합의…5조원 투입 연내 조기 착수

$5 BILLIONS OVER 210M 8 BUILDING PROJECT begin.

National korean land and transfer of ministry official announced to built invest $5 billions on new seoul skyscraper project.

actually this project begin around 2020 but they scheduled advanced date.

this project area naerby yongsan ibd project. :banana:

8 building will be built (only 30m lower than 63 building)
https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=6...=52esVJidLoT58QWOxYGoBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

these over 210m height 8 tall building will be changed seoul skyline eternally


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> 용산기지 63빌딩급 고층 개발
> 국토부·서울시 전격합의…5조원 투입 연내 조기 착수
> 
> $5 BILLIONS OVER 210M 8 BUILDING PROJECT begin.
> 
> National korean land and transfer of ministry official announced to built invest $5 billions on new seoul skyscraper project.
> 
> actually this project begin around 2020 but they scheduled advanced date.
> 
> this project area naerby yongsan ibd project. :banana:
> 
> 8 building will be built (only 30m lower than 63 building)
> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=6...=52esVJidLoT58QWOxYGoBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
> 
> these over 210m height 8 tall building will be changed seoul skyline eternally


news link plz!!!!


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> news link plz!!!!


http://news.tvchosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2015/01/07/2015010790335.html

Korea version with rockbongyhills of Tokyo


----------



## inno4321

enpyong lotte shopping mall official construction begin


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> LOTTE COMPLEX SHOPPINGMALL IN SANGAM(NEAR BY SEOULITE LANDMARK PROJECT)
> 19FL 3~4BUILDING AND CINEMA 15 UNITS AND SHOPPINGMALL
> NOW PUBLIC NOTIFICATION PROCEDURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> NEW SHIN BUNDANG SUBWAY(from gangnam to yongsan IBD)
> this amounts to a time saving up to 13minute(from gangnam to yongsan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND NEW SHIN BUNDANG SUBWAY(from yongsan to samsong-suburban of seoul)
> this amounts to a time saving upt to 25minute(from gangnam to samsong)
> especially this second line USING SAME RAIL WITH GTXA PROJECT(GTX=HIGH SPEED DEEP DIG RAILWAY SYSMTEM)


Regarding the Shinbundang Northern Extension Project, I believe one of the stations was scrapped, the National Museum of Korea station, please correct me if I'm wrong.
"국토부는 또 신분당선 연장선 역사도 공원 안에 만들지 않기로 했다. 당초 계획으로는 용산 국제업무지구 개발에 따른 이익금 중 4000억원을 받아 국립중앙박물관 관람객과 공원 이용객을 위해 지하철 역사를 만들 계획이었다. 하지만 국제업무지구 개발계획이 무산되면서 공원 내 역사 건설을 포기한 것이다. 국토부 관계자는 "4000억원에 달하는 자금을 지원받기로 했는데 용산 국제업무지구 개발계획이 무산된 만큼 역사를 만들기 어렵다는 결론을 내렸다"고 말했다."
http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2014&no=884302

So that would be the final plan for the extension (no work has begun as of now, so that could still change):








Source:http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2015&no=17960

Similarly, the section shared with GTX line A could still be subject to changes. This is still in the design phase: this wiki page shows two alternatives for the exact portions shared or not between GTX and ShinBunDang (with discrepancies for the Northern Gangnam Section).
https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/신분당선

Inno's map is consistent with on of these plans (image below) but it's not sure yet if it will be the definitive plan:


----------



## inno4321

IBM institute built center in seoul
not yet confirm but IBM official suggest invest intend to seoul
http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2015&no=26407


----------



## inno4321

http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201412281501226000906
^^
myongdon catholic church remodeling completion 1step


----------



## aquaticko

IBM investing in Korea is great!


----------



## Mussoda

^^ 109.5m of two towers? 
from now on, If I should imagine 100m height, then I'll recall this building!
as like, I recall 63 building for 250m height.


----------



## inno4321

SAM_4231 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4232 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4234 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4235 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4236 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4238 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4239 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4240 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4241 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4242 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4243 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4244 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4245 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4246 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4247 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4251 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4252 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4253 by inno4321, on Flickr
^^
myongdon catholic church pedestrian friendly project 1 step completed.



Sister Ray said:


> ^^ That brown cladding and those small windows, I'm just not loving this one. Still, the Jonggak Stn. - Gwanghwamun Stn. stretch of Jongno must be looking pretty dense these days :cheers:
> 
> Can't decide whether I should visit Busan or Seoul this spring...
> 
> Btw Inno, what have they done to the footpath? Looks like they've installed rock gardens or something?


^^








^^
중학천(junghakchon stream)
Glad talk with you.
If i understand your question well, then That rock garden and footpath is 중학천(junghakchon stream). it is one of part of total 2.5km stream flow from east gate of Kungbokkung. But paved 1957. 

So Seoul government has a plan reconstruction those old stream originally.

Above photos part is 1 step. Seoul is going to reconstruction all of them total 3km.

^^
I glad that you come to korea. welcome to Seoul.:banana:


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> SAM_4236 by inno4321, on Flickr
> SAM_4238 by inno4321, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/qZ2MTH




Do you know anything about the various buildings under construction on these pictures? They could be interesting, especially given their great location.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Do you know anything about the various buildings under construction on these pictures? They could be interesting, especially given their great location.


^^
I don't know. ask yourself about those project :lol:


----------



## cestlavie24

kimahrikku1 said:


> Do you know anything about the various buildings under construction on these pictures? They could be interesting, especially given their great location.


 here is myoung-dong enterance...

these are IBK building, two hotels, etc


----------



## inno4321

BREAKING NEWS

*Parc1 financial investment project begin!!

ABOUT $2 BILLIONS gather task jobs. 

Major South korea banks and stock battle for participaed on parc1 project :banana:

73fl(338m) tower1 and 55fl(277m) tower2*


----------



## inno4321

^^
Official negotiation between seoul and hyundai

Hyundai HQ office = 115fl( 571m height)
Convention center = 7fl
Hotel commercial=62fl 

Seoul receive official suggestion at last 30 Jan

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## inno4321

SAM_4216 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4218 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4219 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4220 by inno4321, on Flickr
^^
new huge redevelopment site in CBD
This area one of old chosun dynasty's center district.
very historical and my best favorite area
i wonder which building and project begin?


----------



## inno4321

^^
덕수궁 선전원 복원
restoration sunjunwon of ducksukung palace 
http://me2.do/G6pliuh3
old chosun dynasty palace in CBD of seoul
long term restoration project 1~3 step plan 

http://blog.naver.com/on_line_mag/220257257816


----------



## inno4321

SAM_4300 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4301 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4302 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4303 by inno4321, on Flickr
^^
coex remodeling Completed 
this mall is so huge will be connect with Hyundai head office


----------



## inno4321

*사직단 sagikdan restoration project beginning *
http://me2.do/54ZUbAKg
chosun dynasty heritage old ritual place for national prosperity
but dismember by japan regime and ruin by korean who development modern concrete building.


----------



## inno4321

SAM_4388 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4389 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

SAM_4258 by inno4321, on Flickr
gangnam


----------



## inno4321

216260_49892_4810 by inno4321, on Flickr
yongmasan redevelopment approved today


----------



## inno4321

Snap_2015.02.06 08.48.56_002 by inno4321, on Flickr
9호선연장노선 by inno4321, on Flickr
9호선노선 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4345 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4349 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4346 by inno4321, on Flickr
^^
subway 9line extend 2 step OPEN 
with this new extend line i can go to LWT easily


----------



## inno4321

^^
8fl seoul UNIVERSITY second library open yesterday.








More photos and Above photos copyright belong to 연합뉴스 http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=001&aid=0007396748 
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 









More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=001&aid=0007396416
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 
^^
LG DONATION OLED(유기발광다이오드) panel 1,100 unti
this is world largest OLED 

more
http://bellpower.tistory.com/1202
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=421&aid=0001253464
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=032&aid=0002569056
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=421&aid=0001253491


----------



## inno4321

^^
OLD RENDERING 








^^
changdong arean project 
to built 20,000 seat music concert ARENA to built until 2020

plus this area divide 3 district redevelopment step by step
ALSO support this project EXTEND KTX RAIL 

therefore This arean will be concert hall with JAMSIL DOMED STADIUM(5~70,000 SEAT) RPOJECT
http://me2.do/xMMSE75S
http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1002821405&plink=ORI&cooper=NAVER


----------



## Mussoda

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> 덕수궁 선전원 복원
> restoration sunjunwon of ducksukung palace
> http://me2.do/G6pliuh3
> old chosun dynasty palace in CBD of seoul
> long term restoration project 1~3 step plan
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/on_line_mag/220257257816


I really welcome this one.
Duksugung was destroyed in its most part, 
I hope to see it restored soon.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Fantastic pictures! IMHO Seoul is the most beautiful city of Asia!


----------



## AngelDowp

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Official negotiation between seoul and hyundai
> 
> Hyundai HQ office = 115fl( 571m height)
> Convention center = 7fl
> Hotel commercial=62fl
> 
> Seoul receive official suggestion at last 30 Jan
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hno:
That tower (571m) look like others around the world. 
Example Costanera Center - Santiago de Chile

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ep._13.jpg/300px-Costanera_Center_Sep._13.jpg


----------



## inno4321

서울 서부간선도로 지하화…성산대교 남단에서 금천IC까지 4차로 10.33km '와우'

subujansun highway make underground highway official announce begin by seoul government
total 10.33km length
about $0.7 billions cost 
digging underground highway 
and make over ground old road make a wide park and pedestrian friendly normal road

http://www.viva100.com/main/view.php?key=20150311010001784
http://news.donga.com/DKBNEWS/3/all/20150311/70069262/3


----------



## inno4321

8 LANE 3KM 
2 lane 1km + 4lane 1km
underground project begin by seoul government) deep dig underground road. and burying over ground car road into underground.
and make pedestrian friendly road on overground for citizens.
in front of HYUNDAI HQ connected between olympic stadium and gangnam coxe area


----------



## humptydumpty7

inno4321 said:


> 8 LANE 3KM
> 2 lane 1km + 4lane 1km
> underground project begin by seoul government) deep dig underground road. and burying over ground car road into underground.
> and make pedestrian friendly road on overground for citizens.
> in front of HYUNDAI HQ connected between olympic stadium and gangnam coxe area


thats so great! 
I really dislike the huge highways between gangnam and jamsil, they really damage the nice view of han river, jamsil stadium and LWT.

Awesome that Seoul government will make this area greener and more pedestrian friendly


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Renaissance Hotel Seoul, South Korea*
159.10m / 37fl / Hotel / Site Preparation


----------



## cestlavie24

Seoul_Korea said:


> *Renaissance Hotel Seoul, South Korea*
> 159.10m / 37fl / Hotel / Site Preparation


super!!!!!!


----------



## cestlavie24

before









after


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


^^
good cestlavie24
but another old white building emit in your photos. renassance hotel have a TWO old building. they gonna demolish those two building 
would you check your above "before photos"
anyway this is not important though 
don't concern my comment very much


----------



## inno4321

More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=immovables&no=1018533&page=5
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 

sangam dmc(S korea All major broadcasting office and newspaper major journal gathering in SANGAM DMC)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*LG U-Plus Headquarters** Seoul, South Korea*
105.0m / 22fl / Office / Completed in February 2015










_Update_



LG12 by jungmangi, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

Seoul_Korea said:


> *LG U-Plus Headquarters** Seoul, South Korea*
> 105.0m / 22fl / Office / Completed in February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Update_
> 
> 
> 
> LG12 by jungmangi, on Flickr


THIS TOWER changed design but look some elegance. It seems like a Japan office tower style for me. good


----------



## inno4321

http://news1.kr/articles/?2139220
SAMSUNG SDS CLOUD DATA CENTER IN SANGAM DMC 
almost completed 








yongdungpo district redevelopment public notification.
yongdungpo upgrade from secondary central business district to First central business district.

So these area more complex and tall building possible

-OLD plan gross area ratio 515%, 100m height changed to 700%, *height 150m*
also 3 district gross area ratio 800%, *height 150m*

http://me2.do/IFRYRiS1

seoul have 3 first central business district
1. CBD(traditional historical area)
2. Gangnam
3. Yongdungpo


----------



## David Louis

Hi! The Seoul performing arts center project is still alive?


----------



## inno4321

David Louis said:


> Hi! The Seoul performing arts center project is still alive?


If you did you mean this one, then this project dismiss by seoul mayor's anti development policy.

(already spent $ 40,000 thousands for detail design though)
http://archinect.com/acttkang/project/seoul-performing-arts-center


----------



## inno4321

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2015031615581913137&outlink=1

according to the report Lotte is going to suggest new project plan of lotte chilsung sucho to seoul government


----------



## Mussoda

inno4321 said:


> yongdungpo district redevelopment public notification.
> yongdungpo upgrade from secondary central business district to First central business district.


oh, it must be the place between Timesquare and Yeongdeungpo station?
It's currently really shabby area,
I hope it get built really! :banana:


----------



## Mussoda

I think yeongdungpo has potential to be second Yeouido, or at least, the extended area of Yeouido CBD.


----------



## humptydumpty7

inno4321 said:


> http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2015031615581913137&outlink=1
> 
> according to the report Lotte is going to suggest new project plan of lotte chilsung sucho to seoul government


^^











^^

That's the Seocho Lotte Town project, right? (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742185)

I kinda like the old, boxy design more. Fits well with the Samsung headquarter next to it. 
But i guess that's not the final design.

I really hope this project will get started really soon, a skyscraper or supertall would be amazing there!


----------



## inno4321

subujansun highway underground project begin(left : now right(sect): completion)
























kungeu rail road making a park project u/c



humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> 
> That's the Seocho Lotte Town project, right? (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742185)
> 
> I kinda like the old, boxy design more. Fits well with the Samsung headquarter next to it.
> But i guess that's not the final design.
> 
> I really hope this project will get started really soon, a skyscraper or supertall would be amazing there!


^^
right that is the Seocho Lotte Town project


----------



## inno4321

http://joongang.joins.com/article/aid/2015/03/18/16940901.html?cloc=olink|article|default
^^
Seoul announced Underground project all around city.
for example subway line 2 18.9km
-total 65km length will be underground(now some project is going to U/C in this years and some economical feasibility study begin)

Seoul many car road and train rail block citizens's walking path. 
especially around Hyundai HQ area main underground project for seoul


----------



## inno4321

http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2015&no=258970
http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2015&no=258971
^^
Han river development project first outline announced
-Unique Pedestrian bridge 3
-Sand beach in front of Echon dong of yongsan
-Concerthall in dodul island(old performing art center project)
-Gangbun buk road underground and over road make a pedestrian friendly park
-partial public open Bamsum Island(so far preserved as eco island) 
-and prepare views point for Landmark tower of YONGSAN IBD project resume and completion

Seoul government official project begin after meeting with city engineer and Korea government base on above outline


----------



## inno4321

http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2015&no=305212
^^
New hotel project site(red) now hotel stand place(yellow)
Samsungdong(near Hyundai HQ project) booming construction luxury Hotel by Skorea big company.


----------



## inno4321

http://www.dt.co.kr/contents.html?article_no=2015033102109976753006
this good design by Mr Oh sae hun mayor's Han river renassance result
^^:lol:



Seoul_Korea said:


> *Ichon Rex Seoul, South Korea*
> 201.0m / 56fl / Residential / Completed in 2015


----------



## inno4321

http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20150330000168&md=20150330085933_BL
^^
Yongsan UN site development guide line and plan almost confirm between Korea government and Seoul.


(5만3000㎡) 조성 계획의 윤곽이 잡혔다. 
UN site is going to develop as
Hotel (20fl층), 
Residence(20fl층), 
Office building(17~20fl층), 
commercial(2fl층) 

total 10 building will be built( and green park ratio around 11~14%)

actually UN site will be develop as tall skyscraper but Seoul opposite korea government plan and don;t Namsan Mountain's landscape view block by develop 
so limited height below 20fl.

But other Yongsan camp kim and carrier site is going to skyscaper cluster In steady of this low skyline


----------



## uqns

seoul is beautiful


----------



## cestlavie24

google earth updated seoul metropolitan area partly

here is east south edge of seoul, near by LWT
many project are going on now
i only know some projects in here but almost don't know 
10 years before









2years before









2month bofore


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> google earth updated seoul metropolitan area partly
> 
> here is east south edge of seoul, near by LWT
> many project are going on now
> i only know some projects in here but almost don't know
> 10 years before
> ]


^^
good compare photos.
those are mun jung law district project(include Jail and court commercial etc) really huge project gather in nearby garden 5


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Shilla Stay Hotel Seoul, South Korea*
102m / 24fl / Hotel / Under construction / 2013-2015


















*Photo by inno4321*

-_SEOUL | Shilla Stay Hotel | 102m | 335ft | 24 fl | U/C_


----------



## inno4321

http://media.daum.net/economic/estate/newsview?newsid=20150403173919645
http://www.fnnews.com/news/201504031732156730
Yongsan billions project begin


----------



## inno4321

SAM_5293 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5294 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5295 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5296 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5297 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5298 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5299 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5300 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5301 by inno4321, on Flickr
^^
ADMINISTRATION major building 
SAM_5302 by inno4321, on Flickr


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rWGLsW]SAM_5304 by inno4321, on Flickr







[/url]SAM_5303 by inno4321, on Flickr
http://byr.yonsei.ac.kr/index.php
YEINSAE University Bakeynagro U/C
My best favorite university in Skorea.
this Bakeyangro 백양로 is historical road for korea democracy


----------



## inno4321

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2015/04/03/0200000000AKR20150403140500017.HTML?input=1195m
^^
*LG U PULS Yongsan era begin with new head office in yongsan 
We will be World No1 in 5G technology*
21fl
basement 7fl
3fl below are used as fitness center and kids house and library


----------



## inno4321

SAM_5389 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5391 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5392 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5394 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5395 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5396 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5397 by inno4321, on Flickr
Seoul doom baseball stadium and culture concert U/C almost completed


----------



## inno4321

SAM_5358 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5386 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5387 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5388 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5444 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5446 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5453 by inno4321, on Flickr
my home town geumcheongu of seoul project.
cherry blossom


----------



## humptydumpty7

> Seoul City is planning to introduce “vertical farms.”
> 
> The farms would be three stories high, with vegetables and crops grown on the second and third floors, while the first floor would serve as a classroom for teaching agriculture, city officials said Tuesday.
> 
> The farms will be computer controlled to provide the right light, temperature and humidity, and check carbon dioxide levels.
> 
> The western district of Yangcheon will be home to the first farms





> The Seoul government says the reason for the vertical farms is not commercial gain, but to develop new technology and expertise in this method of agriculture.


full article: http://www.koreatimesus.com/seoul-to-adopt-urban-agriculture-by-introducing-vertical-farms/


----------



## aquaticko

^^Awesome!! I think we've all been waiting for vertical farms to happen somewhere, and it's so cool that Seoul is hosting them before anywhere else! I'm so glad!


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^
not before everywhere else. Japan already has this since some time. Also in Korea they tried before but failed.


----------



## gabrielcb007

excellent project for the welfare of the environment.


----------



## gabrielcb007

I like it


----------



## inno4321

^^
*HANWHA company announced give up Seoul northern area develop project*
Due to Seoul mayor's overpass green parking project's cost problem.
http://gameteller.tistory.com/576

-Seoul mayor try to make overpass green park in old unstable bridge.
-This overpass is going to closed so seoul ask donation money for to built substitute overpass nearby seoul station.
-But HANWAH opposite those asking and end up official give up seoul station convention project.

Meanwhile JUNG GU district governor decision to unapproved Seoul mayor's temporal public hearing office in seoul station.
JUNG GU citizens and governor conflicted with seoul mayor about Overpass green park project issue.
"Overpass too old and very dangerous to collapse. and this bridge very important road connected Namdaemun market and behind seoul station. I can not understand why seoul mayor stubborn to make useless project" say JUNG GU

What a great news..at last seoul citizens get ridiculous overpass instead of lost important convention center project dismiss
stupid won sung e I really sick n tired with that man


----------



## Jim856796

I remember there being a post about the development of a brand-new baseball stadium within the Jamsil Sports Complex and the demolition of some existing indoor arenas within that complex to make room for it. I may have lost that post, though I may have heard of such a development in the Korean forum.


----------



## inno4321

Jim856796 said:


> I remember there being a post about the development of a brand-new baseball stadium within the Jamsil Sports Complex and the demolition of some existing indoor arenas within that complex to make room for it. I may have lost that post, though I may have heard of such a development in the Korean forum.


^^
You are right. exactly 

That project is ongoing in seoul government.
Especially HYUNDAI will be pay $2 billions as donation instead of to built 571M HQ in Gangnam.

With that money seoul government is going to Remodeling 88olympic stadium.
Also to built a brand-new baseball stadium within the Jamsil Sports Complex(to built closed with han river so this stadium will be see river during play game)
http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2015&no=297478


----------



## cestlavie24

myoung-dong office building and can see another project behind that


----------



## cestlavie24

nam-san hilton hotel will rebuild???


----------



## kimahrikku1

I *just updated* (pretty much erased and rewrote everything) *all the English-language pages about skyscraper lists for Korea*, based on the file I created (see post above) :

South Korea : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_South_Korea
Seoul : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Seoul
Busan : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Busan
Incheon : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Incheon

I also created two new pages for 2 other cities with at least 10 buildings over 150 meters.

Daegu : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Daegu
Ulsan : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Ulsan

For Korea overall, I only included existing building over 180 meters (about 100 of them).

For individual cities, I included all the buildings over 150 meters.

I also edited the list of buildings under construction, as well as the ones of proposed / approved buildings. The list still included all the old Yongsan IBD buildings among others, so it was truly needed.

I might have missed quite a few proposals, but I voluntarily left out those that were too unlikely or that were stale.

For individual city articles, I kind of copy/pasted information, so there is a column "city" next to each individual building, which isn't really useful. Maybe if one of you could edit the district (gu), that'd be more useful. Don't hesitate to add the correct hyperlinks, sources or pictures if you feel like it.

Also, the Korean pages haven't been updated, so if someone feels like it...

You can also use this list to try to harmonize this list with Skyscraperpage, Emporis and CTBUH

Anyway, enjoy the lists !


----------



## cestlavie24

28f

125,000㎡ 

between seoul station and Soong-rye moon(nam dae moon) 










red site of this map


----------



## cestlavie24

18f

TX tower

Moon-jung Dong, songpa Gu


----------



## inno4321

^^
get APPROVED
IN CBD
서울특별시 남대문로5가 253번지일원
(사업시행면적: 13,827.50㎡, 대지면적: 8,433.37㎡)
○ 건축규모 : 지하8층/지상28층, 연면적 125,368.20㎡
건폐율 58.31%, 용적률 991.96%
○ 용 도 : 업무시설, 판매시설, 국제회의장 
*CONVENTION COMMERCIAL OFFICE*


----------



## inno4321

nowongu district culture&gym training center U/C
2basement
3fl

63 car parking lot 
swimming pool 764㎡
baby pool 4 lane, 13m 
adult pool6 lane, 25m 

Gym 309㎡ 
2fl multi court(handball 1, volley ball 2, basket ball 1, 배드민턴 6
3fl stand 385 seats


----------



## Jim856796

inno4321 said:


> OFFICIAL
> KOREA government try to built second huge COEX convention center in Olympic stadium area
> 
> recently FEDERATION OF KOREA ECONOMY suggestions to the government to built second coex in seoul.
> Now coex fulled reservation 365 days.


I think this proposal for a "second COEX Centre" means that the Jamsil Olympic Stadium will be demolished and the entire Jamsil Olympic Complex will be wiped out. I'm not sure if Seoul needs that much exhibition space (probably just too much); I'd have to imagine the existing COEX Centre would be overloaded or something. There are already plans to develop a new baseball stadium on the Jamsil Sports Complex. If it's really needed, then why choose the Jamsil Sports Complex site, and why not a different site, like at the west of Seoul?

I don't get the sudden need to demolish the Jamsil Olympic Stadium. As a large city, I don't think Seoul can afford to lose this stadium. If it did, the area will have to find another site to develop a brand-new large athletics-track stadium, primary indoor arena and aquatics arena. The Seoul area already has a large football-only stadium at its west.

Nice way to hurt your sporting infrastructure, Seoul. Or any megacity.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Jim856796 said:


> I think this proposal for a "second COEX Centre" means that the Jamsil Olympic Stadium will be demolished and the entire Jamsil Olympic Complex will be wiped out. I'm not sure if Seoul needs that much exhibition space (probably just too much); I'd have to imagine the existing COEX Centre would be overloaded or something. There are already plans to develop a new baseball stadium on the Jamsil Sports Complex. If it's really needed, then why choose the Jamsil Sports Complex site, and why not a different site, like at the west of Seoul?
> 
> I don't get the sudden need to demolish the Jamsil Olympic Stadium. As a large city, I don't think Seoul can afford to lose this stadium. If it did, the area will have to find another site to develop a brand-new large athletics-track stadium, primary indoor arena and aquatics arena. The Seoul area already has a large football-only stadium at its west.
> 
> Nice way to hurt your sporting infrastructure, Seoul. Or any megacity.


There is no final definitive plan yet, but two "layouts" have been proposed :
The first one =>








And a second one =>









So, in both proposals, the stadium wouldn't be torn down or anything. The first reason is that an Olympic Stadium is highly symbolic and you don't simply tear it down like that. Secondly, it's not used enough to warrant a reconstruction : there are many soccer pitches in the country, so only Seoul E-Land (in the 2nd division) plays there, and there aren't any other large athletics events as well. It's mainly used for concerts actually. On the other hand, Jamsil Baseball Stadium hosts 144 regular season games, so about 160 with preseason and playoffs. Professional Baseball is more "professionalised", and money plays a big role, so a new stadium is indeed needed, hence both plans having an improved, bigger, relocated ballpark.

For the 3 other venues (Jamsil Arena, Jamsil Student Gymnasium, Jamsil Indoor Swimming Pool), I'd say it's a bit less important. At least one of the arenas would have to be reconstructed, because there are two pro basketball teams in Jamsil (SK and Samsung), so taking both arenas out wouldn't be an option.

But I think what's forgotten is that there is room in Jamsil Sports Complex. The arena is huge (looks 2.5x bigger than COEX complex from the satellite), and very poorly used : lots of car parks and useless small structures and paths of grass. The space could be used much more intelligently to accomodate for a Conference Center (MICE), while increasing green space as well. Also, the city decided to bury the highways (along the Han River and on the West side of Jamsil) underground, giving more space for Jamsil to grow.

I really think this project could work well.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Today is a sad day, commie blocks lovers ! Garak Siyoung Apartments, probably the largest commie block unit in Seoul, is being reconstructed



























Those architectural masterpieces are sadly gonna be replaced by decent buildings.

They have already been destroying the structural jewels to make place for a redeveloped housing project :


----------



## cestlavie24

kimahrikku1 said:


> Today is a sad day, commie blocks lovers ! Garak Siyoung Apartments, probably the largest commie block unit in Seoul, is being reconstructed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those architectural masterpieces are sadly gonna be replaced by decent buildings.
> 
> They have already been destroying the structural jewels to make place for a redeveloped housing project :


commie blocks to capitalism blocks...


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Those architectural masterpieces are sadly gonna be replaced by decent buildings.
> 
> They have already been destroying the structural jewels to make place for a redeveloped housing project :


i never been there but this is very huge commie block rebuilt project. a lot of news came from in there so far. 
you know those 재건축 rebuilt is very hard because original residence must pay for construction coast.

anyway i expect long line central green way in galacksiyoung


----------



## cestlavie24

cestlavie24 said:


> nam-san hilton hotel will rebuild???


is it real??


----------



## Sister Ray

kimahrikku1 said:


> They have already been destroying the structural jewels to make place for a redeveloped housing project :


To be honest, the new buildings are not much better. Redeveloping all this land is a huge project. Given Korea's economic power now relative to when I imagine the original Garak Siyoung Apartments were built*, this redevelopment is probably less ambitious than the original. Poor effort.

*=Anyone hava a date?


----------



## humptydumpty7

Sister Ray said:


> To be honest, the new buildings are not much better. Redeveloping all this land is a huge project. Given Korea's economic power now relative to when I imagine the original Garak Siyoung Apartments were built*, this redevelopment is probably less ambitious than the original. Poor effort.
> 
> *=Anyone hava a date?


I find the project totally fine. As this area seems to be rather for mid-class/lower-mid-cass families, building designer-aparments would make them much less affordable for the target group.

To be fair, the render doesn't show any details of the buildings or the materials used. But the large amounts of green area, the broad central walkpath through the area and the lack of "commbieblock-rows" makes this project way better than many other apartment compounds in Seoul. Also many buildings there are relatively thin and high.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Goyang Ilsan Yojin Y-City 200m+ x6*

Not technically in Seoul, but since it's near, I figured I might as well post it here as well

Project under construction in the city of Goyang, just West of Seoul, South Korea. The project is already well underway and scheduled for completion in 2016.

It consists of 6 towers. The official height hasn't been announced yet, but based on the floor count and the pictures, I'd say it's in the 220-230 meter range. We'll know more once the buildings are completed.

Building 103 : 59 floors
Building 105 : 59 floors
Building 102 : 58 floors
Building 104 : 59 floors
Building 106 : 57 floors
Building 101 : 55 floors

Official website http://www.ycity.co.kr/

Renders :








http://hango1108.tistory.com/464








http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogType...icleno=314&categoryId=68&regdt=20130607131952

Photos :

Goyang Yonjin Y-City 3 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr

Goyang Yonjin Y-City 2 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr
http://blog.naver.com/hongkong38/220437743792

Goyang Yonjin Y-City 1 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


----------



## inno4321

http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=immovables&no=1093448&page=3
magok LG SCIENCE PARK + KOLONG FUTURE TECHNICAL CENTER U/C


----------



## inno4321

Jim856796 said:


> I think this proposal for a "second COEX Centre" means that the Jamsil Olympic Stadium will be demolished and the entire Jamsil Olympic Complex will be wiped out. I'm not sure if Seoul needs that much exhibition space (probably just too much); I'd have to imagine the existing COEX Centre would be overloaded or something. There are already plans to develop a new baseball stadium on the Jamsil Sports Complex. If it's really needed, then why choose the Jamsil Sports Complex site, and why not a different site, like at the west of Seoul?
> 
> I don't get the sudden need to demolish the Jamsil Olympic Stadium. As a large city, I don't think Seoul can afford to lose this stadium. If it did, the area will have to find another site to develop a brand-new large athletics-track stadium, primary indoor arena and aquatics arena. The Seoul area already has a large football-only stadium at its west.
> 
> Nice way to hurt your sporting infrastructure, Seoul. Or any megacity.


THANKS GOOD COMMENT 

however this second coex little bit different n complext project.
in short Stadium will not be demolish but PRESERVED(remodeling) as your wish.

I greed 88STADIUM IS REALLY amazing space for concert n sport.

It bring perfect sound when EDM music festival I LIKE IT!! 

LATER i will arranged and more explanation about this SECOND COEX PROJECT when i have a time
this news is another blue print by korea government. So nobody know how huge it will be! 
of course no rendering public so far. 

but onething is sure that korea government want to design more huge project in 88 stadium then seoul's imagine

*One thing is sure Seoul can has Another Huge Skyscraper project in 88 staidum!(but i'm not sure whether this tower will be over 100fl or 50fl")
remember that place had been Proposal over 100fl tower a few years ago. infront of that place 571m hyundai HQ and behind lotte 555m! so why not in 88STADIUM? let's DANCE*


----------



## inno4321

http://www.businesspost.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=15956
^^
HYUNDAI VS SAMSUNG 
Is HYUNDAI will buying "seoul medical building"?
NOW "seoul medical building" in auction
this place direct behind from Hyundai 571m HQ.
If hyundai get this place too then they can make another huge building which connected between 571m tower and medical


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/bloglh/220007307931
^^
HAPPY PUBLIC RENT HOUSE GAJA JIGU U/C
18% PROGRESS SO FAR


----------



## inno4321

호텔 리츠칼튼 서울 www.ritzcarltonseoul.com 
rebuilt today get APPROVED
22FL
523.78%까지 용적률을 완화 받아 연면적 99,532.35㎡, 지상22층, 객실규모 591실(관광호텔 415실, 가족호텔 176실)의 관광호텔이 지어진다.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Editorial from today's Korea Herald, casting doubts over the Han River Development project due to...well... you guessed it... politics





> [Editorial] Yet another Hangang plan
> True master plan should withstand test of time
> 
> The central government and the Seoul Metropolitan Government jointly announced a master plan for the development of the Hangang River and its riverbank earlier this week, signaling the start of yet another large-scale attempt to exploit one of the capital’s major assets.
> 
> The plan, which was one year in the making, divides the Hangang River into seven regions for multiphase development into a tourism destination while at the same time restoring the river’s ecology.
> 
> The first phase of the development is focused in the Yeoui-Ichon area. The blueprint envisions spaces for hallyu performances and exhibitions, a pier deck modeled after San Francisco Pier 39 and stores housed in movable containers all completed by 2018 on the riverbank in Yeouido. Incidentally, this ties in nicely with Hanwha Group’s recent successful bid to open a duty-free shop on Yeouido.
> 
> On the water, amphibious buses will connect Yeouido and Hongdae as well as Hapjeong, two popular tourist spots, while high-speed ferries will offer an alternative means of getting around.
> 
> The first phase of the project will cost some 400 billion won — part of the cost will be borne by the private sector with the central government and Seoul City splitting the remainder of the bill. The planners estimate that some 4,000 new jobs will be created. The authorities also expect the development plan to greatly boost the number of visitors to the Hangang River from the current 65 million per year to more than 100 million by 2030.
> 
> At a glance, the latest vision to develop the Hangang River is not much different from the Hangang Renaissance project pushed by former Seoul Mayor Oh Sei-hoon. Oh sought to capitalize on the Hangang River as a tourism asset too, launching water taxis, building cafes on bridges and constructing a floating island. In fact, the floating island, renamed Saevit Island since then, was the subject of much criticism by Mayor Park Won-soon during the early part of his administration: Seoul City civil servants were even asked to compile a white paper on the “failure” of the artificial island project. One major difference between the Hangang Renaissance project and the latest development plan is that the central government is firmly behind the effort.
> 
> However, the partnership between the central government and Seoul City may only be a tenuous one. Although Seoul City sought to strive to recover the natural state of the Hangang River, it appears the central government got its way in prioritizing tourist destination development, at least in the first phase. The master plan does not include removal of the dam near Gimpo Bridge, a point of much contention between the city, which is pushing for its removal with the claim that it pollutes the river by slowing down its flow, and the central government, which argues that the dam is needed to control the water level.
> 
> While the master plan calls for the phased development of the Hangang River, there is a possibility that the project may not survive beyond the first phase. Indeed, the Yeoui-Ichon development should be seen as a pilot project since the development of the remaining six areas hinges on the success of the first-phase development.
> 
> The central government and Seoul City have not fundamentally reconciled their differences over the direction of the river development, adding to the uncertainty of the project’s future. It may very well be that Yeoui and Ichon will be the only ones to have benefited from the new master plan if the next mayor or the next government decides to terminate the project. Such terminations and abrupt changes are not unusual in Korea.
> 
> Hangang River is an asset that should be utilized by the current generation and, at the same time, conserved for the generations to come. A true master plan should be forward-looking, one that withstands the vagaries of politicians.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New lots under construction update : Google Maps*

Google maps (and Earth) has updated its pictures for Seoul. Eastern Seoul has photos from 10 days ago, and Western Seoul from June. I found new projects (or already mentioned projects) just starting, so I figured I'd upload them here.

*Daechi SK View* Gangnam-gu, 4 buildings, 20 floors

Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 17.59.56 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr.










The completed buildings next to it are the Raemian Daechi Cheongsil, about to open up in September


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Garak Siyeong Heliocity*

The commieblocks are coming down like dominos...


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.00.24 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr









http://www.metroseoul.co.kr/news/newsview?newscd=2015082500177

*Songpa Heliocity (Garak Siyeong)*, 78 buildings, 35 floors (for the tallest ones).









http://blog.daum.net/30jyh79


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Ogeum Bogeum Jari Housing*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.00.46 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Ogeum Bogeum Jari Housing* 12-buildings, 25 floors

In Songpa-gu, near Olympic Parc

Only render I could find :

http://cafe.naver.com/ishift/328946


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Raemian Estige-S*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.01.43 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Raemian Estige-S* These are the buildings on the right of the ones being built. They have now been destructed. Both sides are part of the Raemian Seocho Estige complex

Raemian Estige-S alone is : 5-buildings, 32 floors









http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2015080917501


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Banpo Central Prugio Summit*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.02.00 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Banpo Central Prugio Summit* (previously Samho Garden Mansion 4). 8 buildings, 35 floors

These are the building right left of the overpass that seem to be sitting on dirt (because they've removed the car park already). I went there last week, and the buildings are currently being demolished, but still standing for most of them.









http://news.einfomax.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=108765


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Banpo Hanyang Xii*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.02.30 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Banpo Hanyang Xii* (previously Banpo Hanyang Appartments)

Again, these are the buildings "in the dirt". They've started taking them down (until late September) but I haven't seen it with my own eyes.

There will be 7 new buidings, topping at 28 floors.









http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/invest/123449.daum


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Acro River View*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.02.40 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

These are the buildings right in front of the Han river. 5-building complex, 35 Floors.

*Acro River View* (previously Sinbanpo Appartments 5th district)

Demolition to go on until november, already underway.









http://m.news.joinsland.com/total/view.asp?pno=123475


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Dangsan Station Lotte Castle Prestige*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.12.13 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Dangsan Station Lotte Castle Prestige* 2 buildings, 26 floors, located just West of Yeouido









http://www.bizwatch.co.kr/pages/view.php?uid=11216


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Deoksugung Lotte Castle*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.29.05 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Deoksugung Lotte Castle* 2 buildings, 22 floors









http://hango1108.tistory.com/605


----------



## kimahrikku1

Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.29.43 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

First, the lot at the bottom of the picture

*Hwaehyeon Station Hyosung Harrington Square*


DaumMaps_2015-08-29-01-58-18 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Only thing I could find on this project was this Street View from July...

And now the lot at the top of the picture

I have no idea... That was the shitty parking lot on Sogong-street. Now, they're building stuff there.


DaumMaps_2015-08-29-02-02-37 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Dongdaemun Prugio City*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.31.10 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

These are the buildings just South of the large West-East road

*Dongdaemun Prugio City* 2 buildings, 24 floors









http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2014/04/08/2014040802014.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Dongdaemun Lotte Castle Noblesse*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.31.25 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Dongdaemun Lotte Castle Noblesse* 5 buildings, 29 floors

Located just South of Cheongnyangni Station









http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/dev_area/MD20150826094525635.daum


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Forest River View Xii*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.31.53 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Seoul Forest River View Xii* 7 buildings, 39 floors

They only began demolishing houses recently.


http://blog.naver.com/xoejtepfbdto/220464936491


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Hillstate Geumho*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.31.45 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Hillstate Geumho* 15 buildings, 15 floors









http://m.econovill.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=259759


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Gangbyeon SK View*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.35.10 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Gangbyeon SK View* 2 buildings, 29 floors

Located just East of Guui Station









http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2014111517194953699


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Raemian Premier Palace*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.35.15 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Raemian Premier Palace* 2 buildings, 29 floors

Located just West of Guui Station









http://www.ajunews.com/view/20150223181444763


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Raemian Guui Park Suite*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.35.23 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Raemian Guui Park Suite* 12 buildings, 23 floors

Located West of Guui Baseball Park









http://raemian.co.kr/mobile/estatedetail/estateDetail.do?pjtCd=14A2&mode=plan


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seokchon Lake Hyosung Harrington Tower*


Capture d'écran 2015-08-28 18.36.24 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

*Seokchon Lake Hyosung Harrington Tower*

Right across the lake from the first Lotte World complex









http://blog.daum.net/kjs0725/8803637


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Korea might be a democracy, but it is the democracy with the harshest laws agains libel/defamation (Article 311, Criminal Act) and public insult (Article 70, Act on promotion of information and communications network utilization and information protection)...
> 
> And your comments are indeed disparaging... so you should be careful. Or stop being outrageous.


^^
that is my business not your 
this is my thread which begin by me
If you tired comment u get out from here.
so u make your own thread and playing there 
Who are you I must obey your useless blow? ah?


----------



## van_pasco

kimahrikku1 said:


> There is no final definitive plan yet, but two "layouts" have been proposed :
> The first one =>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a second one =>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in both proposals, the stadium wouldn't be torn down or anything. The first reason is that an Olympic Stadium is highly symbolic and you don't simply tear it down like that. Secondly, it's not used enough to warrant a reconstruction : there are many soccer pitches in the country, so only Seoul E-Land (in the 2nd division) plays there, and there aren't any other large athletics events as well. It's mainly used for concerts actually. On the other hand, Jamsil Baseball Stadium hosts 144 regular season games, so about 160 with preseason and playoffs. Professional Baseball is more "professionalised", and money plays a big role, so a new stadium is indeed needed, hence both plans having an improved, bigger, relocated ballpark.
> 
> For the 3 other venues (Jamsil Arena, Jamsil Student Gymnasium, Jamsil Indoor Swimming Pool), I'd say it's a bit less important. At least one of the arenas would have to be reconstructed, because there are two pro basketball teams in Jamsil (SK and Samsung), so taking both arenas out wouldn't be an option.
> 
> But I think what's forgotten is that there is room in Jamsil Sports Complex. The arena is huge (looks 2.5x bigger than COEX complex from the satellite), and very poorly used : lots of car parks and useless small structures and paths of grass. The space could be used much more intelligently to accomodate for a Conference Center (MICE), while increasing green space as well. Also, the city decided to bury the highways (along the Han River and on the West side of Jamsil) underground, giving more space for Jamsil to grow.
> 
> I really think this project could work well.


Kimahrikku1, are you really a Korean or Korean-American or Korean-Briitish? Your English proficiency here in this forum is excellent!


----------



## kimahrikku1

van_pasco said:


> Kimahrikku1, are you really a Korean or Korean-American or Korean-Briitish? Your English proficiency here in this forum is excellent!


Hahah, sorry to disappoint you, I'm actually French, as in French-French French. I just happen to love and live in Korea. But thanks anyway ^^


----------



## inno4321

DEL


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> 20150808_191551 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> land size 4,482.90 ㎡
> Area	20,086.95㎡
> Floors	지하2층~지상20층
> residence
> 20150808_191620 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hysung halington offictel(9fl 160 rooms) & sila stay hotel
> 3.3m² per about $ 10 thousands usd
> almost completed
> 
> http://me2.do/GnuR6Ms7
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro
> plz check your link it didn;t work
> View and download my as complete as possible list of skyscrapers in Korea : https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsaxbulhld...orea.xlsx?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsaxbulhldtp4dm/Skyscrapers Korea.xlsx?dl=0

Can you try again and tell me if it works using this link ?


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## cestlavie24

2015 Seoul Architectural Prize nominate


http://live.media.daum.net/issue/seoulvote
sorry only korean can vote...

just look aroud these nominate 

every building built 2015










Eunheang-nam(Ginkgo) Publisher office building
Ma-Po Gu Seoul










Duo 302 officetel
Seoul CBD










Woonam ulban housing
Song-pa Gu Seoul











DoDam preschool
Geum-Chun Gu Seoul











Hyundai Card Music library
Han-nam Dong










Arists guild
Seoul CBD













The Grigo house
Dong-Jak Gu, Seoul










TOWER THE MOST_RESIDENTIAL TOWER COMPLEX 
Gwang-Jin Gu, Seoul












Gang-Nam










APT
Build 2015 se-gok dong, Gang-nam










cloud garden houses



















WON & WON 63.5, nonhyun dong office building near by GBD










cultural area(place for youth 'gravity-free') Dea-Bang dong 










인터러뱅(INTERROBANG) 










talking in the darkness, Book-Chon 










마트료시카 [Matryoshka] nonhyun Dong( Gang-nam)










korea herald remodeling










Franchisco Education Center


----------



## aquaticko

^^It's a shame that this unique, clean, minimalist architecture isn't kind of the norm for more buildings in Korea.


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## cestlavie24

*look around seoul by me*

yong-san Amore pacific HQ










yong-san new residences



















Ma-Po something demolish?? or rebuild?









Ban-Po beside of Han river, demolish and rebuild


















Jamsil building rebuild near by LWT










and Gang-Nam street









GBD









CBD fourseasons ready to open


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

머냐부 (qinhop) http://blog.naver.com/qinhop/220450444237
































^^OLD HERITAGE excavation below Four season. So showing through glass 
Copyright ⓒ 조선일보 & Chosun.com 우고은 기자 http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2015/10/01/2015100102728.html

*FOUR SEASON COMPLETED OPEN*









^^
*This is most High quality image I get from seoul government.*
HYUNDAI HQ proposal 526m




kimahrikku1 said:


> I stand with Seoul_Korea, ..........please share your own opinion below


^^
Seoul korea BANNED. So let's talk with me lol


----------



## cestlavie24

beside of Han river 

commie block style apt rebuild

35F

too much boring design


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> beside of Han river
> 
> commie block style apt rebuild
> 
> 35F
> 
> too much boring design


right that is boring(new rendering little bit individual design though)
but not good design too. it is terrible design I expecting like Ichon Rex design or tall tower beside han river!!!


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Seoul korea BANNED. So let's talk with me lol


He's not banned. Otherwise it would be written BANNED, not ВАИИЕD


----------



## Svartmetall

Okay guys, bit of mod intervention here. It would be great if we could stick to topic. No more personal replies from here on out. If anyone wants to talk about any issues with the thread/forum please feel free to PM me. 

Inno, you're a good contributor, but I think we need to have a chat about copyright laws and the "fair use" clause so if you want to talk to me, feel free to send a (respectful) PM. We've talked before and I am very happy to try and work things out with you.

Hope that helps guys.


----------



## inno4321

^^
http://www.contemporist.com/2015/09/30/heres-a-look-at-how-the-sculptural-panels-of-the-dior-flagship-store-in-seoul-were-made

Recently completed DIOR shop Chungdamdong of seoul 
this shop third largest shop in ASIA



Svartmetall said:


> Okay guys, bit of mod intervention here. It would be great if we could stick to topic. No more personal replies from here on out. If anyone wants to talk about any issues with the thread/forum please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Inno, you're a good contributor, but I think we need to have a chat about copyright laws and the "fair use" clause so if you want to talk to me, feel free to send a (respectful) PM. We've talked before and I am very happy to try and work things out with you.
> 
> Hope that helps guys.


^^
appreciated 
Actually I request deleted my photo in SSC(as customer of SSC). 
However As by PROPER intervention by YOU 
I'd like to withdraw my first opinions(copyright request) and forget about it.
Again thanks for your comment n kindly response. 

Keep in topic and Keep in touch


----------



## Seoul_Korea

I'm not banned, you're so funny 
Anyway, I'm so sorry to make personal comments here, I stop from now on. Thanks


----------



## The seventh shape

That Dior shop is fabulous :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

20151003_153127 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
parnas tower U/C (YESTERDAY TAKEN)

20151003_202844 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
yesterday 효연 Hyo-yeon of SNSD 



Seoul_Korea said:


> I'm not banned, you're so funny
> Anyway, I'm so sorry to make personal comments here, I stop from now on. Thanks


^^
Why are u deleted SNSD slogan from in your signature? 
I take a photo 효연 Hyo-yeon of SNSD in dance party in 88 olympic stadium
Yesterday when i dancing I saw she performance with DJ.
Even though I'm not really big fan of SNSD But I take a photo her cause I remind u. 
I said before. I only hate seoul mayor in the world. cause he Ruin my beloved city

효연 Hyo-yeon in the ground she seems like a ordinary people mixed in crowd 



The seventh shape said:


> That Dior shop is fabulous :cheers:


^^
I gonna go there I din;t go chungdamdong street almost 10years
chungdamdong is korea's most luxury street


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/joonipor/220427943862
garak vergetable fish market(world largest traditional market) 1 step completed

garak market tour
http://blog.naver.com/hj12406/220198213255


----------



## Seoul_Korea

inno4321 said:


> 20151003_153127 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> ^^
> parnas tower U/C (YESTERDAY TAKEN)
> 
> 20151003_202844 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> ^^
> yesterday 효연 Hyo-yeon of SNSD
> 
> 
> ^^
> Why are u deleted SNSD slogan from in your signature?
> I take a photo 효연 Hyo-yeon of SNSD in dance party in 88 olympic stadium
> Yesterday when i dancing I saw she performance with DJ.
> Even though I'm not really big fan of SNSD But I take a photo her cause I remind u.
> I said before. I only hate seoul mayor in the world. cause he Ruin my beloved city
> 
> 효연 Hyo-yeon in the ground she seems like a ordinary people mixed in crowd
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> I gonna go there I din;t go chungdamdong street almost 10years
> chungdamdong is korea's most luxury street


Hyoyeon! I love her so much, thanks Inno4321!!


----------



## inno4321

^^
CHUNGHODONG
41FL(RESIDENCE)~20FL(COMMERCIAL/OFFICE)








COMPLETED


----------



## inno4321

Seoul Arena Primary rendering
this project one of 창동 changdong redevelop project 97만㎡
project area 5만㎡


----------



## inno4321

http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2015/10/07/2015100700584.html
^^
Cheaper than london
but seoul's commercial land price
$450 thousands usd per 3.3㎡ 
lease price $13,000 per 3.3㎡ 
very fast rise up now days

P.S
Now SAMSUNG conglomerate strong huge RE LOCATION affiliates 
not yet confirm but samsung insurance/financial move to Gangnam SAMSUNG HQ from CBD
Some electronic employees move to SUWON(where samsung factory)
and R&D staff move to SAMSUNG R&D center of Sucho of seoul(recently completed)


----------



## inno4321

^^
shinhan bank HQ building 35fl
"Now land buying negotiation almost finish. We are going to U/C as soon as possible" say shinhan bank concern. 

2. news
http://news.joins.com/article/18817865

SANGAM DMC HOLLOGRAM SHOW STREET made in DMC.
korea government is making HOLLOGRAM street for tourist and citizens
Seeing K-POP performance 
this tech will be appliance GIGA internet(4gigabite movie download in 30 seconds)
+


----------



## inno4321

copyright to http://blog.naver.com/olpark05/220478415681
amorepacific cosmetic HQ


----------



## The seventh shape

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Where's the plot location?


----------



## The seventh shape

Project in Sinsa dong. 

PA090075 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
PA090074 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

And this across the street. 
PA090073 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
PA090072 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
PA090071 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## aquaticko

^^Primarily private firms. All those "Prugio", "Raemian", "The Sharp" names appended to the projects are brands of apartments belonging to various chaebol. There are a few government-catalyzed projects, in the form of the "New Town" development model that's being phased out, but my understanding is that, for the most part, the various neighborhoods that these residential blocks typically replace are privately held, and the projects themselves given to the various construction companies without any major government role in the process.


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> ^^
> IBK bank buying whole building in euljiro
> Now this building U/C
> IBK bank is one of major bank of korea and important national bank for the purpose support korea company.
> 
> Already they have HQ in euljyro but old HQ too small to accommodate all employees
> so they decide buying new tower total 340 millions usd invest on this deal.
> IBK bank is going to gathering in this new HQ tower all employee who all around seoul/satellite city


two month ago, big one is there 
and you can see old HQ across street







[/QUOTE]
^^
*myongdong 3 area U/C(direct main building blue one)*


----------



## aquaticko

Wow, the wooden ceiling work in that 4th to last picture is gorgeous, and seriously cool.


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> [
> ^^
> IBK bank buying whole building in euljiro
> Now this building U/C
> IBK bank is one of major bank of korea and important national bank for the purpose support korea company.
> 
> Already they have HQ in euljyro but old HQ too small to accommodate all employees
> so they decide buying new tower total 340 millions usd invest on this deal.
> IBK bank is going to gathering in this new HQ tower all employee who all around seoul/satellite city


two month ago, big one is there 
and you can see old HQ across street







[/QUOTE]
^^
myuongdon 4 area U/C(*LEFT BLUE ONE*/NOT RIGHT BLUE ONE)


----------



## inno4321

^^
Seoul city fire station administration center in eunpyuong
U/C
LAND: 23,139㎡
BUILDING ACCOMMODATED : 48,950㎡


Mr Cladding said:


> Are the highrise residential buildings perused by government or private firms or a hybrid of the two ?


^^
If i correctly understanding meaning of "perused" then those highrise a hybrid of the two.
like a other city
Government give to guild line/master plan then private invest money n U/C
But some time government handle all project from beginning to U/C
such like a NEW TOWN/Long term free rental houses for poor citizens



aquaticko said:


> ^^Primarily private firms. All those "Prugio", "Raemian", "The Sharp" names appended to the projects are brands of apartments belonging to various chaebol. There are a few government-catalyzed projects, in the form of the "New Town" development model that's being phased out, but my understanding is that, for the most part, the various neighborhoods that these residential blocks typically replace are privately held, and the projects themselves given to the various construction companies without any major government role in the process.


right


----------



## inno4321

^^
k tower in susungdong


----------



## Mr Cladding

The density in some of the highrises schemes such as post 1144 is draw-dropping. 

If a scheme like that was proposed in London the heritage/conservation groups would probably have a seizure. Although the grid road format explains the large land plots.


----------



## aquaticko

Yes, Seoul is nothing if not dense. Combine that with a kind of "scorch the Earth" policy towards older neighborhoods--which is only sometimes justified--and the general Korean proclivity for megadevelopments, and the result is fresh new blocks filled with many new if anonymous towers. 

It's for those reasons, among others, that Seoul is a fascinating place to study, if generally less so to look at.


----------



## inno4321

^^
Seoul mayor
Yesterday held Subugansundoro digging underground official ceremony 








mayor sake hand with worker








total 10.33km highway is going to underground
and overground will be make narrow normal road and green park pedestrian friendly 
















^^
now this subugansun way traffic jam and divided my home town so people inconvenient access to river park.
















^^
before after

total 10.33㎞ highway will be bury in underground 
-4 lane-Twin tunnel
-80m below deep

expectation 
-now 30 minute take from geumcheon to sungsandagyou bridge but after project finish it only take 10 minute 
-Make pedestrian friendly way over ground and people can access to river park easily

Cost 
500 millions(seoul city pay 27%/private invest 73%)
-a toll $ 2 
-private handle for 30 years and then after give to seoul city 

http://map.naver.com/index.nhn?menu...vrpanosky=on&vrpanopoi=off&rpanel=n-f&enc=b64
road view


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/NewsRead.edy?newsid=01804006609430912&SCD=JD21&DCD=A00402

(the two buildings on the left, not the main MBC building)

Sangam DMC Prugio. 18 Floors. Just started construction. Not a tall building, but it's nice to see additional buildings in DMC.









http://www.prugio.com/construction/construction-view.aspx?menu=N&Pkey=751&sL_date=2015-10


----------



## kimahrikku1

Another building right next to SavoyCity and Sangam DMC Prugio :









http://dmc.seoul.kr/cop/bbs/selectB...U_0000000000000232&bbsId=BBSMSTR_000000000037

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## cestlavie24

infront of hong-ik uiv station

hotel 
20floors
340rooms
ground work



















infront of hong-ik univ..
old seo-kyo hotel rebuild

22fl
366rooms
ground work











and another hotel... you can see the 007 poster.. there will be turn to hotel 

13 floors...


----------



## cestlavie24

Ga-jae-wool newtown almost finish..


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> infront of hong-ik univ..
> old seo-kyo hotel rebuild
> 
> .


yesterday i was in hongik street! i saw that site n take a photos too :lol:


----------



## inno4321

^^
E land R&D center in magok 









































































http://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2014101716305106138

























http://www.newspim.com/view.jsp?newsId=20150126000291
^^
LG SCIENCE PARK in magok
176882 m2
construction cost $ 4 billions


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> yesterday i was in hongik street! i saw that site n take a photos too :lol:


 every weekend i visit this area ㅋㅋ


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/didofido/220269077469








































http://blog.naver.com/cch7233/220435688965
^^
SAMSUNG R&D center in sucho of seoul
Cost $ 1billions 
land 330,000㎡ 10fl, basement 5fl 6 building
Completed 
next month 10,000 Global IT Genius are going to accommodate in these building.
SAMSUNG is going to gather all HEAD in there



cestlavie24 said:


> every weekend i visit this area ㅋㅋ


^^
Well You playing music in there? that are one of my best favorite in seoul 
Hongdae area has some energy and attractive atmosphere 
Don;t u try to performance in street too.


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/halla_apt/220516753072
Seoul-Incheon International air port 3 step extension U/C


----------



## humptydumpty7

The South Korean government wants to carry out a 5-year project for localizing skyscraper technology. They want to change that skyscrapers in Korea are designed by foreign firms with foreign technology. So they will try to develop own technologies and designs until 2020:



> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport and the Korea Agency for Infrastructure Technology Advancement on Oct. 26, the government will carry out a project to *develop skyscraper design technologies that can compete with those of world-class design companies* by investing a total of 20 billion won (US$17.7 million) for five years.
> 
> skyscrapers with 100 or more floors will be built soon in Korea to rival famous skyscrapers abroad. *But core technologies are provided not by Korean companies *but by Korn Pederson Fox (KPF) and Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM)
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport aims at developing design technology that can catch up with the world’s advanced technology and even take the lead in the world market and engineering technology that can work out well with the design technology *by 2020*. So they decided to develop core technologies for building skyscrapers for companies and overseas construction markets, innovative and original technologies for skyscrapers, and global support infrastructure models for skyscrapers.



Full article: 
http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...ea-aims-localize-skyscraper-design-technology


----------



## humptydumpty7

*Public space transformation in Seoul*
Some examples and before/after pics:



















^^
River recovery









^^
River recovery









^^
Pedestrian areas/ shared space








^^
Pedestrian areas/ shared space









^^
Pedestrian areas/ shared space









^^
overpass deconstruction









^^
overpass deconstruction









^^
overpass deconstruction








^^
Building destruction for more public space









^^
Building destruction for more public space


Seoul is changing constantly!

source and full article in english here: 
http://kojects.com/2015/10/26/before-and-after-public-space-transformations-in-korea/


----------



## inno4321

humptydumpty7 said:


> The South Korean government wants to carry out a 5-year project for localizing skyscraper technology. They want to change that skyscrapers in Korea are designed by foreign firms with foreign technology. So they will try to develop own technologies and designs until 2020:
> 
> Full article:
> http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...ea-aims-localize-skyscraper-design-technology


^^
http://www.dt.co.kr/contents.html?article_no=2015102702101076753001
right
Skorea construction company's supertall technology is world top class but Design ability 5~6 years behind SOM OR KPF
It seems like a korea smart phone company have best ability manufacturing hardware(display/battery/semi conductor) but AP architecture design needs more evolved.
If they can catch(closed) SOM/KFP's design ability then they can combine two ability(supertall construction+design) 
it can pretty competitive with other advanced company.

BTW *Yesterday SAMSUNG C&T get the right to built 644M KUALA LUMPuR 
*
http://www.secc.co.kr/html/pr/press_view.asp?idx=MjQ5NA== 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285&page=40

So SAMSUNG C&T become builder of Burj kalipa/taipei 101/petronas twin tower of malasysa/tallest tower of SINGAPORE/technical adviser of kingdom tower/KL118 Tower644m


----------



## cestlavie24

^^
River recovery


^^
River recovery


^^
Pedestrian areas/ shared space








^^
Pedestrian areas/ shared space









^^
Pedestrian areas/ shared space


^^
overpass deconstruction


^^
overpass deconstruction


^^
overpass deconstruction

^^
Building destruction for more public space


^^
Building destruction for more public space


Seoul is changing constantly!

source and full article in english here: 
http://kojects.com/2015/10/26/before-and-after-public-space-transformations-in-korea/[/QUOTE]


first area is suwon city
second area is busan city


----------



## Equario

Love the river recovery projects :cheers:


----------



## kimahrikku1

New project in Samseong-dong, Gangnam-gu

*Samseong-dong Central I-Park*

4 buildings. Topping at 31 floors.


http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=016&aid=0000885240

Took a couple of quick pictures today of the construction site :
[url=https://flic.kr/p/AiJjFq]
Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

This website has all the infos about the complex, additional renderings, its locations : http://blog.naver.com/oh97014/220521450703

And here is what the previous buildings looked like before there were demolished, true architectural wonders indeed :








http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=44951&year=2015


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Cheangdam Linden Grove** Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam-gu*
_Prep / 2015-2018_









http://www.focus.kr/view.php?key=2015092300101421463









http://realestate.donga.com/News/View/20150923/73816725/1/1

Official website of the project : http://www.lindengrove.co.kr/index.html

Photo of the building that got demolished








http://housing.gangnam.go.kr/apart.do?act=detail&apart_no=45&dong_gp=5&dong_div=cheongdam


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Mapo Xii Phase 3** Yeomri-dong, Mapo-gu*
_12 buildings / 25 floors / Demo / 2015-2018_









http://www.g-enews.com/ko-kr/view.php?ud=201510221639589092575_1










Official website of the project : http://www.mapoxi3.co.kr/main/main.asp

Photo of the demolition

http://blog.naver.com/714_8959?Redirect=Log&logNo=220521976111


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Raemian Dabsimni Mid-County** Dabsimni-dong, Dongdaemun-gu*
_12 buildings / 21 floors / Demo / 2015-2018_

















http://raemian.co.kr/sales/dapshipri18

Current status, demolition almost over :








http://biz.newdaily.co.kr/news/article.html?no=10089057


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Hillstate Cheonggye** Dabsimni-dong, Dongdaemun-gu*
_8 buildings / 30 floors / Prep / 2015-2018_

































http://www.hillstate.co.kr/salesinf...&code_type=17&code_val=0&code_subVal=&hPAGE=1

Current status, preps have begun :








http://pann.news.nate.com/info/257615120


----------



## cestlavie24

finally 
this historic area will developing

this area was royal gesthouse of chosun gov in 1900s
but, there was important area of korean history because here is related wiht the Protectorate Treaty between Korea and Japan concluded in 1905.

and will demolish some buildings also.. 

anyway this hotel wil exhibit this remains not restoration










hotel

27F over 800 rooms


----------



## aquaticko

That site has been there *forever*. Shame it's being filled by something so plan and unimaginative.


----------



## el palmesano

awsome public space transformation!!


----------



## inno4321

20fl 297rooms hotel get approved


----------



## inno4321

get aprroved
Hotel
located on gangnam chungdamdong luxury area

'베스트웨스턴 바이브' best western vibe? 
17fl, basement 5fl
160 rooms
all furniture supply by 넵스 



cestlavie24 said:


> hotel
> 
> 27F over 800 rooms


^^
Most important location in seoul
very historical area i used to walk in there just hang out.
that area walking board very narrow n inconvenient
but new rendering design disappointed for me


----------



## The seventh shape

Good to see another stylish facade going up in Chungdamdong. It really is the Ginza of Seoul.


----------



## inno4321

그림1 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서








29fl basement 7fl
commercial& residence house 768rooms mixed
get approved
gangdonggu myoungildong


----------



## inno4321

1263781-01 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
get approved 19fl·197rooms hotel
in samseong dong of gangnam (nearby hyundai HQ)


----------



## inno4321

^^
Sanseoungdong hotel extension
19fl, 168rooms 









17fl in donggyodong hotel 
get approved








samseoungdong hotel 
get approved


----------



## inno4321

gimpo air port remodeling U/C
gimpo air port is different with Seoul-Incheon airport(this one now extension too)
but located on Seoul


----------



## inno4321

saseoungdong get approved hotel








Jongrogu hotel 14fl get aprpoved


----------



## inno4321

20150314_150347 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
taken at march 2015 
20151028_115937 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151027_141541 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_120743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_120750 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_120803 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_120807 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_120900 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_120914 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
효성헤링턴 hyusung hotel n residence in gurogu


----------



## inno4321

20151028_120836 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/howtoappeal/220529125459








http://blog.naver.com/pk001go/220508402784
^^
Gochuk doomed stadium completed 
this is first doomed stadium in seoul

tomorrow i will go there and dancing EDM party!! it is called "onenight cannibal? 
OMG expectation


----------



## cestlavie24

center of pic..
35fl 


today walked in rainy day with wife

suddenly i think about 
mamas & papas califonia dreamin lyrics 

All the leaves are brown All the leaves are brown
And the sky is grey And the sky is grey
I've been for a walk I've been for a walk
On a winter's day On a winter's day


----------



## aquaticko

^^That picture....How can anyone say Seoul isn't a pretty city?


----------



## inno4321

banpo acro river



cestlavie24 said:


> today walked in rainy day with wife
> 
> suddenly i think about
> mamas & papas califonia dreamin lyrics
> 
> All the leaves are brown All the leaves are brown
> And the sky is grey And the sky is grey
> I've been for a walk I've been for a walk
> On a winter's day On a winter's day


^^
really romantic guy bro
probably your wife happy cause met you 



aquaticko said:


> ^^That picture....How can anyone say Seoul isn't a pretty city?


^^
you are real seoul lover.


----------



## inno4321

^^
My home town NEW PROJECT!! 
747 apartment/commercial/hospital(vacuum empty space)/office(a lot of business)
This project will connected with lotte project area.
this project's owner is same company who to built ducksum hotel project.
Buyoung


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> CHUNGHODONG
> 41FL(RESIDENCE)~20FL(COMMERCIAL/OFFICE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPLETED


This project actually has a thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663069


----------



## kimahrikku1

The seventh shape said:


> inno4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Where's the plot location?
> 
> 
> 
> The article mentioning this project was from 2011
> http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2011122915302041023
> 
> For the news regarding the fact that Shinhan is building land. It's in the article below.
> http://finance.daum.net/item/newsview.daum?docid=MD20151021163816898
> But expect a long process. Also, wouldn't a 140m building violate the height restrictions in this area of town ?
Click to expand...


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> The seventh shape said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article mentioning this project was from 2011
> http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2011122915302041023
> 
> For the news regarding the fact that Shinhan is building land. It's in the article below.
> http://finance.daum.net/item/newsview.daum?docid=MD20151021163816898
> But expect a long process. Also, wouldn't a 140m building violate the height restrictions in this area of town ?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> right
> official shinhan bank stop to built NEW HQ
> (But i'm skeptical they give up project cause that place is MOST precious place for Money ENERGY(GEOMANCY) and very historical. and bank owner love that place
> that rendering can't built cause seoul mayor restrict height limited
> 
> But await a minute Now mayor get in danger. We can hear some amazing news. If new mayor then situation will be changed in all seoul rpoject booming
Click to expand...


----------



## inno4321

Garak market re-built official open at December.
remain 2 n 3 step more ongoing after this 1 step open


----------



## inno4321

official get approved today of Gongduk 1 district develop 
land area: 47,449.0㎡)
basement 3fl/20fl, floor area : 205,754.05㎡

1,101 houses among them 86 room for poor people세대]
▲ 59㎡ 354rooms ▲ 84㎡ 671 ▲ 114㎡ 76


----------



## inno4321

y by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
tt by Inno Inno, Flickr에서









Nara Kium Tower 23fl
Today get Approved 

Land area : 3,306.00㎡
basement 6fl/
overground 23fl
floor area 40,605.65㎡
building to land ratio 59.64%, gross area ratio 797.29%
80house offictel 370rooms
*Used For Public Officer's house who visiting SEOUL *
Official U/C AT DECEMBER 2015


----------



## inno4321

http://www.joongboo.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=1026721
1026721_956532_4944 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
665 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
RED LINE ONE 

Today held official agreement between Seoul and Kunggydo province for to construction "Subu ji youk gwang uk" subway.

"Subu ji youk gwang uk" subway : long range subway western side of seoul

built from 원종(대곡~소사)~화곡(5line transfer)~홍대입구(2line,airport train,Kungeu line transfer)
Total 17.25㎞
10station
Middle size TRANSIT(4 DIVIDED component / 1UNIT )
capability 168,383people/per a day
cost about over $ 1 billions 
economic feasibility enough as B/C 1.01

p.s personally this line good
Magok(LG science park U/C etc other R&D)+SANGAM DMC(media cluster)+HONGDAE university(famous tour spot)


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> http://www.joongboo.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=1026721
> 1026721_956532_4944 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> 665 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> RED LINE ONE
> 
> Today held official agreement between Seoul and Kunggydo province for to construction "Subu ji youk gwang uk" subway.
> 
> "Subu ji youk gwang uk" subway : long range subway western side of seoul
> 
> built from 원종(대곡~소사)~화곡(5line transfer)~홍대입구(2line,airport train,Kungeu line transfer)
> Total 17.25㎞
> 10station
> Middle size TRANSIT(4 DIVIDED component / 1UNIT )
> capability 168,383people/per a day
> cost about over $ 1 billions
> economic feasibility enough as B/C 1.01
> 
> p.s personally this line good
> Magok(LG science park U/C etc other R&D)+SANGAM DMC(media cluster)+HONGDAE university(famous tour spot)


 What's amazing about this map is the number of lines planned in this area :
- GTX A
- GTX B
- Daegok-Sosa Line
- Sillim Line
- Mokdong Line
- Sin Ansan Line
- Seobu Line
- Gimpo Gold Line

And now this new Seobu Jiyeok Gwangyeok Cheoldo (translates as : Southern Area Metropolitan Rail).

Only 2 are U/C a the moment : Gimpo Gold Line (completion : 2018) and Sillim Line (completion : 2021), but things could get pretty ectic soon over there,


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> What's amazing about this map is the number of lines planned in this area :
> - GTX A
> - GTX B
> - Daegok-Sosa Line
> - Sillim Line
> - Mokdong Line
> - Sin Ansan Line
> - Seobu Line
> - Gimpo Gold Line
> 
> And now this new Seobu Jiyeok Gwangyeok Cheoldo (translates as : Southern Area Metropolitan Rail).
> 
> Only 2 are U/C a the moment : Gimpo Gold Line (completion : 2018) and Sillim Line (completion : 2021), but things could get pretty ectic soon over there,


Sin Ansan Line is very important for me.
cause that subway go through my home town
Now I have to transfer by bus to subway when i go to other seoul area. it is very inconvenient

so Sin Ansan Line will be changed my home town dramatically 

btw what your mean ectic?


----------



## aquaticko

^^I think he meant "hectic" . He's right; this is an enormous number of projects going in in just a portion of a city that already has a fantastic transit system. If Seoul's public transit wasn't already the best in the world, it almost certainly will be after all these projects are done.


----------



## inno4321

*Han Ock project TWO*

Two Han Ock project u/c 
simultaneously 
















Donhwamun Traditional Theater
대지면적 947.8㎡	
연면적 1,800.33㎡	
규모 basement3fl, over 1fl 
SAM_5145 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5133 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5142 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5143 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5144 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5148 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
















^^
Royal Life History Digital Gallery


----------



## inno4321

^^
*WOOWE light rail transit train completed by Korea technology*

Now U/C 70% PROGRESS 
total 11.4km new line
at 4, 6, 1, 2 line transfer with light rail 
TOTAL 36 TRAIN 18UNIT
2.65m WIDE, 28m LENGTH, 3.6m HEIGHT
174 PEOPLE ACCOMMODATED
AUTO DRIVING SYSTEM


----------



## The seventh shape

Newly completed building near Jungno 3-ga subway stop.
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

Two towers going up near the Chungmuro stop. 
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

Hongdae area
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Untitled by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

^^
Seoul~saejong smart highway official announce 
128km
-auto driving system
-auto toll gate pay system
-smart accident&problem report system

cost $ 6.5 billions









SAM_6838 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6839 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Juong am building in sechogu basement3fl, ground 4fl


----------



## inno4321

The H
GET app
Demolish old apartment and redevelop
http://map.naver.com/?menu=location...&street=on&vrpanosky=on&vrpanopoi=off&enc=b64


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Nodeul Island Restoration Project | Band of Nodeul | Seoul | App*

A long delayed project, Nodeulseom (or Nodeul Island), which sits right in the middle of the Hangang River, and crossed by the Hangang Bridge, will finally start, in the first half of next year.

The island will be tranformed into an area dedicated mostly to music, and culture overall. Shops and an eco-friendly park are also part of this project. The project was first proposed by ex-mayor Oh, and was delayed for 3 years. Completion of phase 1 is scheduled for 2018.

It will hold a concert venue, a music Library, an hotel, start-up incubators, and some artistic/cultural projects as well, while preserving the natural environment through an eco-park.

It should be noted that the project is not as big as the project envisioned by the previous mayor, who planned to build a large Opera House. But for environmental concerns and Financial reasons as well, the scale of this project will not be quite as big.










http://www.newsis.com/ar_detail/view.html?ar_id=NISX20151124_0010435944&cID=10801&pID=10800

Video of the project (in Korean)
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LPOD&mid=tvh&oid=437&aid=0000098962


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^



kimahrikku1 said:


> [...] while preserving the natural environment through an eco-park.


On the rendering the island looks like its covered concrete lol...


----------



## inno4321

20151121_212647 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151121_212641 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20151028_115746 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151028_115743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151022_164317 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151022_164306 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151125_102428 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

^^
HANLIM university hospital Second Hospital around guro digital complex station U/C 



kimahrikku1 said:


> A long delayed project, Nodeulseom (or Nodeul Island), which sits right in the middle of the Hangang River, and crossed by the Hangang Bridge, will finally start, in the first half of next year.
> 
> The island will be tranformed into an area dedicated mostly to music, and culture overall. Shops and an eco-friendly park are also part of this project. The project was first proposed by ex-mayor Oh, and was delayed for 3 years. Completion of phase 1 is scheduled for 2018.
> 
> It will hold a concert venue, a music Library, an hotel, start-up incubators, and some artistic/cultural projects as well, while preserving the natural environment through an eco-park.
> 
> It should be noted that the project is not as big as the project envisioned by the previous mayor, who planned to build a large Opera House. But for environmental concerns and Financial reasons as well, the scale of this project will not be quite as big.
> 
> http://www.newsis.com/ar_detail/view.html?ar_id=NISX20151124_0010435944&cID=10801&pID=10800
> 
> Video of the project (in Korean)
> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LPOD&mid=tvh&oid=437&aid=0000098962


^^
well
Previous mayor investment $ 20 millions for Opera house design
But this mayor dismiss opera house and investment another $20 millions to built this fairly tale music island.
and he said I spare money 
what a comedy 

To built boring his supporter's play ground in World most ideal location for land mark 
totally crazy mayor hno:


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> well
> Previous mayor investment $ 20 millions for Opera house design
> But this mayor dismiss opera house and investment another $20 millions to built this fairly tale music island.
> and he said I spare money
> what a comedy
> 
> To built boring his supporter's play ground in World most ideal location for land mark
> totally crazy mayor hno:


Obviously we already all know that you won't let hard cold facts get in the way of your biases...

The Opera House was priced at 673 billion wons.
(http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com/news/article/article.aspx?aid=2930362). I believe this was in 2009 KRW. Cumulative inflation in the 2010-2015 period has been 13% (http://www.inflation.eu/inflation-r...oric-inflation/cpi-inflation-south-korea.aspx), so at 2015 KRW, that would put the project at 761 billion wons (665 million dollars). And we all know that inflation projects' costs in Korea and elsewhere grow faster than the base inflation rate. But I'll let that slide... And this project was first proposed in 2005, so if the initial project was such a slam dunk, budgeting would have been approved before late 2011, when Mayor Oh resigned.

The current project is not priced $20 million, it was just announced that the overall cost of the project would be 490 billion wons - or 428 million dollars.
(http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=1117051&year=2015).

So the new project costs about 2/3rds of the first one. Yep it's not an opera house, but an other project. Sure, it's probably not as ambitious, but that's more than a $200 million difference. Is a bigger project worth the extra money? I don't know... maybe. But yet again your political hatred cloud your judgement.

Also, interesting comparision. Mayor Oh's Opera House was to seat 2,100 (http://www.korea.net/NewsFocus/Culture/view?articleId=81823).
In the meantime, the Lotte World Concert Hall will open in August 2016 (http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20151120000234), also seats over 2000 people and costs only 124 billion wons (http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20140618001059)... So that's about a 1/5th of the Nodeulseom Opera House. Of course, I'm fully aware that the projects are different and that the Nodeulseom project included other amenities, galleries, and stuff, but still, Lotte Hall is much much cheaper. And due to the laws of supply and demand, the Lotte Hall will get bookings going on, so having another classical music / opera venue in Seoul would be hardly viable now, because the market would be saturated, at least to some degree.

So yeah, the world is more complicated than just "Park Won-Soon is the devil and wants to destroy the city and the country he so loathes"... Remember that city debt tripled during Mayor Oh's 6-year tenure, and has been mostly stable since Park was elected.
There's no such thing as a free lunch. Politics is almost never black and white, and economic policies never are. You can't easily calculate opportunity costs when comparing apple and oranges.

And let me remind you, this is coming from someone who strongly dislikes Mayor Park, so it's not like I'm supporting him in any way.


----------



## cestlavie24

infront of seoul univ station.. 

unknown project..


----------



## cestlavie24

infront of namdaemoon market.. building remodeling


----------



## cestlavie24

parnas nov 20


----------



## cestlavie24

infront of sinsa station, demolish very old chinese eastern airline building ..


----------



## cestlavie24

ulgiro 5th street new hotel


----------



## cestlavie24

seoul forest trima what?? today pic


----------



## cestlavie24

acroriver in banpo yesterday..


----------



## aquaticko

I have to second humptydumpty's movement. The most "eco" thing to do with Nodeulseom would be to leave it be. Not to mention, even with a hotel providing people for the other island's attractions, it's a terrible location for anything, with only one "access road" and a quarter kilometer of water on either side, I just don't see this being a major (or worthwhile) attraction.


----------



## SH16

cestlavie24 said:


> parnas nov 20


Huh? There seems to be a very tall round tower to the left of the Parnas tower (to the right of the SAE-A building), or is it just the perspective of the photo?


----------



## humptydumpty7

aquaticko said:


> I have to second humptydumpty's movement. The most "eco" thing to do with Nodeulseom would be to leave it be.
> 
> [...] I just don't see this being a major (or worthwhile) attraction.


^^

Well, to be fair, the rendering is pretty vague and undetailed.
I imagine it to become just a nice place to hang out and eat chicken & beer (치맥) with background music from local artists.
Also the view of the river and the skyline (including LWT in the distance and of coure Yeoido) will be quite promising.

And it will surely become a new hot-spot for couple dates 

So, in general i'm quite optimistic about this project! (Mostly because of the 치맥 potential  )




SH16 said:


> Huh? There seems to be a very tall round tower to the left of the Parnas tower (to the right of the SAE-A building), or is it just the perspective of the photo?


^^
its the edge of the so-called Glass Tower, on the opposite side of the street:


----------



## cestlavie24

SH16 said:


> Huh? There seems to be a very tall round tower to the left of the Parnas tower (to the right of the SAE-A building), or is it just the perspective of the photo?


Yes that is kind of trick
That tower is glass tower


----------



## cestlavie24

Anyway if thAt lsland host edm festival
Inno will go there


----------



## cestlavie24

big size blue print


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> I have to second humptydumpty's movement. The most "eco" thing to do with Nodeulseom would be to leave it be. Not to mention, even with a hotel providing people for the other island's attractions, it's a terrible location for anything, with only one "access road" and a quarter kilometer of water on either side, I just don't see this being a major (or worthwhile) attraction.


Actually that wouldn't be such a good idea. After giving up on the previous project, Mayor Park let this place be underdeveloped, and turned it into some sort of kitchen garden so that families could come and do some seeding/planting, whatever... The project was a disaster, and only a handful of families came on any given day.
I actually just so an article talking at length about this yesterday but I can't find it anymore. But here's an other article that quickly sums up the fact that this no-thrills kitchen garden experiment was a failure and failed to achieve anything.

http://sujinlee.me/nodeul-island-from-opera-house-to-vegetable/

As to the new project, I really don't have much of an opinion at this point. Well, at least it's not the communal kitchen garden, that's for sure. But based on limited renders (thanks to cestlavie24 for the hi-res pic by the way) we don't really know yet how the music venue will be, nor the other amenities, and having a hotel there can indeed be peculiar. The view from there should be awesome though, as it sits right in the middle of the city.


----------



## cestlavie24

kimahrikku1 said:


> Actually that wouldn't be such a good idea. After giving up on the previous project, Mayor Park let this place be underdeveloped, and turned it into some sort of kitchen garden so that families could come and do some seeding/planting, whatever... The project was a disaster, and only a handful of families came on any given day.
> I actually just so an article talking at length about this yesterday but I can't find it anymore. But here's an other article that quickly sums up the fact that this no-thrills kitchen garden experiment was a failure and failed to achieve anything.
> 
> As to the new project, I really don't have much of an opinion at this point. Well, at least it's not the communal kitchen garden, that's for sure. But based on limited renders (thanks to cestlavie24 for the hi-res pic by the way) we don't really know yet how the music venue will be, nor the other amenities, and having a hotel there can indeed be peculiar. The view from there should be awesome though, as it sits right in the middle of the city.


not hotel...just for camping maybe?


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> Anyway if thAt lsland host edm festival
> Inno will go there


^^
I can't resist your opinions. that is truth ..make me smile
Thumbs up bros



kimahrikku1 said:


> Obviously we already all know that you won't let hard cold facts get in the way of your biases...
> 
> The Opera House was priced at 673 billion wons.
> (http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com/news/article/article.aspx?aid=2930362). I believe this was in 2009 KRW. Cumulative inflation in the 2010-2015 period has been 13% (http://www.inflation.eu/inflation-r...oric-inflation/cpi-inflation-south-korea.aspx), so at 2015 KRW, that would put the project at 761 billion wons (665 million dollars). And we all know that inflation projects' costs in Korea and elsewhere grow faster than the base inflation rate. But I'll let that slide... And this project was first proposed in 2005, so if the initial project was such a slam dunk, budgeting would have been approved before late 2011, when Mayor Oh resigned.
> 
> The current project is not priced $20 million, it was just announced that the overall cost of the project would be 490 billion wons - or 428 million dollars.
> (http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=1117051&year=2015).
> 
> So the new project costs about 2/3rds of the first one. Yep it's not an opera house, but an other project. Sure, it's probably not as ambitious, but that's more than a $200 million difference. Is a bigger project worth the extra money? I don't know... maybe. But yet again your political hatred cloud your judgement.
> 
> Also, interesting comparision. Mayor Oh's Opera House was to seat 2,100 (http://www.korea.net/NewsFocus/Culture/view?articleId=81823).
> In the meantime, the Lotte World Concert Hall will open in August 2016 (http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20151120000234), also seats over 2000 people and costs only 124 billion wons (http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20140618001059)... So that's about a 1/5th of the Nodeulseom Opera House. Of course, I'm fully aware that the projects are different and that the Nodeulseom project included other amenities, galleries, and stuff, but still, Lotte Hall is much much cheaper. And due to the laws of supply and demand, the Lotte Hall will get bookings going on, so having another classical music / opera venue in Seoul would be hardly viable now, because the market would be saturated, at least to some degree.
> 
> So yeah, the world is more complicated than just "Park Won-Soon is the devil and wants to destroy the city and the country he so loathes"... Remember that city debt tripled during Mayor Oh's 6-year tenure, and has been mostly stable since Park was elected.
> There's no such thing as a free lunch. Politics is almost never black and white, and economic policies never are. You can't easily calculate opportunity costs when comparing apple and oranges.
> 
> And let me remind you, this is coming from someone who strongly dislikes Mayor Park, so it's not like I'm supporting him in any way.


^^
this guy always lost my precious time.
let's wait I will show you your WRONG INFORMATION
OK you bring back lost opera house design money which one disappear in the air. I'm not stupid like you who praise this comedy project. 
come one I am the only one who give 100% exact information about seoul in ssc. you didn't admit it before?


----------



## aquaticko

I meant more along the lines of not developing it _at all_, just letting nature do what it wants with it.


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> I meant more along the lines of not developing it _at all_, just letting nature do what it wants with it.


Well, first of all, I'm not gonna gratify Inno4321 by quoting him or offering a proper response. The only thing I'm gonna say is kuddos for insulting the entire community claiming that you were the only one ever providing valid information. I'm sure great forumers such as Victoria123, Seoul_Korea, Theseventhshape, Munwon, Korea2002, cestlavie24, humptydumpty7, aquaticko, Sr.Horn and the others I forgot to mention (my apologies) are grateful for the way you value their contributions.

But back to us aquaticko  Well, letting nature do its thing entirely would take decades or centuries, and even then it would be full of bushes and not be welcoming for people to come over. But if you mean, say, a park, manmade, but only a park with wildlife and vegetation but without any concert venues, shops, restaurants or any construction of any kind, now that is something that could potentially work, you're right. It would be a bit like Seonyudo, except that Seonyudo has a few buildings and a museum-type thing.

Don't know if it would be a better plan than Band of Nodeul, but that's certainly something that would have been worth considering (and maybe it was).


----------



## Jim856796

humptydumpty7 said:


> The South Korean government wants to carry out a 5-year project for localizing skyscraper technology. They want to change that skyscrapers in Korea are designed by foreign firms with foreign technology. So they will try to develop own technologies and designs until 2020.


This article implies that there aren't many homegrown architectural firms within South Korea. It is possible that a Korean architectural firm may just copy a skyscraper design technology from another country, because it is really hard to come up with an original technology. This article could put us under the impression that countries really do have different skyscraper technologies. For example, a country may build its skyscrapers using either reinforced concrete or steel only, or both those materials (called "composite structure"). I hope a new thread about this is started.


----------



## aquaticko

kimahrikku1 said:


> ...Well, letting nature do its thing entirely would take decades or centuries, and even then it would be full of bushes and not be welcoming for people to come over. But if you mean, say, a park, manmade, but only a park with wildlife and vegetation but without any concert venues, shops, restaurants or any construction of any kind, now that is something that could potentially work, you're right. It would be a bit like Seonyudo, except that Seonyudo has a few buildings and a museum-type thing.
> 
> Don't know if it would be a better plan than Band of Nodeul, but that's certainly something that would have been worth considering (and maybe it was).


That's true. I just know that the Korean government has a long history of...how should I put it...terraforming, and it would be nice to see the reverse happen for once. A regular ol' park would work as well, and would probably be just as hospitable to wildlife.

@Jim856796 Yes, that confused me, too. Although Korean companies' expertise in buildings supertalls is obviously primarily overseas, it shouldn't take all that long to bridge the gap between building 200m structures (of which South Korea has loads) and building >300m structures, although obviously being more hesitant to build >500m structures is understandable. I don't know, maybe I'm just ignorant of the engineering challenges involved. 

Even if it did take some time, I don't know why the government and private companies would hesitate to at least solicit supertall designs from Korean architecture firms and have other companies handle the reality of engineering them.


----------



## inno4321

ah cha san grand park officetel
easternside of seoul



Jim856796 said:


> This article implies that there aren't many homegrown architectural firms within South Korea. It is possible that a Korean architectural firm may just copy a skyscraper design technology from another country, because it is really hard to come up with an original technology. This article could put us under the impression that countries really do have different skyscraper technologies. For example, a country may build its skyscrapers using either reinforced concrete or steel only, or both those materials (called "composite structure"). I hope a new thread about this is started.











'2011 World Architecture Top 100
korean architecture firm rank(i think it is controversial rank though) 
samwoo 15 
heerim 17위
jonglim19위
haeahn27위
I agreed maybe they have other new technology concern practical construction
though korea company not powerful ability in design but korea construction company world top class ability to built supertall/heavy industrial/dam/build whole city/nuclear plant etc
(samsung etc) 
so i think they will combine practical ability with new material advanced technology in skyscraper
that is key point 



kimahrikku1 said:


> Well, first of all, I'm not gonna gratify Inno4321 by quoting him or offering a proper response. The only thing I'm gonna say is kuddos for insulting the entire community claiming that you were the only one ever providing valid information.


^^
Bro I kindly modify your wrong information below.
This is just testing modifying If I check every single project not only in seoul but also korea then you will be stand? can u give more accurate in ssc?
need more? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128892231#post128892231


----------



## inno4321

*nolagnjin fish market com*

20151116_111624 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

*subu t&d hotel amcor ambassador*

20151116_113214 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
escalator ==> duty free hyundai(not hyundai motors)
20151116_113249 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_113252 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_113723 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_113725 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_121020 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_123019 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
akihabara of seoul LOL :lol:
20151116_123112 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

that day I buying 2 tb outside hard storation and drive club ps4 cd


----------



## inno4321

*oo uee light rail transit U/C*

wooui light rail transit 









^^
4 station over ground








tunnel 2 area








^^
5 station
























circle air pumping tunnel








l13 station









































































http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=yds8229&logNo=220391513655
11.8KM light rail transit over 70% progress 
^^


Nexis said:


> Is that carpet flooring? Very rare to see that used on trains...


^^


Nexis said:


> Is that carpet flooring? Very rare to see that used on trains...





Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Are you sure that the floor will be carpeted? As the carpet is covering the flex joint between cars and may well crumple up around corners.
> 
> Does Korea have the same mess of advertising inside of its metro trains that exists in Japan?





saiho said:


> I agree pretty sure the carpet is not part of the final product.


^^
*A while ago I call to company and they CONFIRM THAT CARPET included Real service.*
Anti-flamme
whichmean people walk on carpet :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## inno4321

copyright to http://blog.naver.com/boolloo1/220504765405








copyright to http://www.pholar.co/pic/143482/1462628
























copyright to http://blog.naver.com/designsay/220541908806

recently completed 
i dance in there a month ago 
Sounds amazing cause dome ceiling cover whole space 
best place for EDM festival


----------



## inno4321

*yongsan prusio summit*

























copyright to 콩아(wjhl****)
http://cafe.naver.com/mjann/823215
20151116_112438 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_112440 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_112444 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_112447 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_112617 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151116_112645 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

^^
old rendering
20151116_112555 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
youngsan green avenue project place
connected between YOUNGSAN IBD(oldone dismiss but 640M project ) and Yongsan national park(very huge)

Underground space will be make as 3fl city(SHINBUNDANGLINE station transfer/parking lot/small theater/hall for young people play etc)
Now prepare


----------



## inno4321

http://blog.naver.com/hani575/220525814277
taken at july


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Samsung Fire Insadong Hotel*

A project four years in the making, *Samsung Fire (& Marine Insurance) will build a new Hotel in Insadong*, one of Seoul's most famous touristic area. Completion scheduled for 2018

The project was just approved yesterday by the city.

This will be an ensemble of fairly small buildings, but could be pretty nonetheless :
Buildings will be :
Floor count / Height
14 Floors / 50m
13 Floors / 45m
11 Floors / 41m
9 Floors / 35m
6 Floors / 25m
4 Floors / 18m

Here is the render I could find :









Lot :








http://news.tf.co.kr/read/economy/1608824.htm

Source : http://www.sporbiz.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=24298


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Lotte New Stay*

Lotte will launch around bustling areas of Seoul a new brand of residential building targeting people in their 20s or 30s. They will mostly be officetel, and relying on wolsae (rent) rather than the traditional jeonsae (huge deposit but no rent) which is losing steam.

The first three such buildings will be built in Sinseoldong, Mollaedong and Gasandong by 2018.

Here are the renders for Sinseoldong :








http://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2015120316315247418&ca=

and Gasandong








http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2015/12/03/0200000000AKR20151203109400003.HTML

I didn't find a render for the Mollaedong building.

By 2020, Lotte also plans to extend New Stay to the Mapo, Seocho and Gangnam district.

Source : http://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2015120316315247418&ca=


----------



## inno4321

copyright to 한국지역정보개발원
korea electronic government tower U/C 
beginning last years so now almost com. 



kimahrikku1 said:


> no=2015120316315247418&ca[/URL]=
> 
> and Gasandong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2015/12/03/0200000000AKR20151203109400003.HTML
> 
> I didn't find a render for the Mollaedong building.
> 
> By 2020, Lotte also plans to extend New Stay to the Mapo, Seocho and Gangnam district.
> 
> Source : http://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2015120316315247418&ca=


^^
THAT TOWER IS located on my home town 
which are "Fusi film company"'s site.
btw lotte invest some money n many project on my home town.
that project important cause it is first "rental business" by DAEGIUP(big company)


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> copyright to 한국지역정보개발원
> korea electronic government tower U/C
> beginning last years so now almost com.


Yes, that building is now topped out and scheduled for a January opening.
Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Source : Daum Maps Road View


----------



## The seventh shape

inno4321 said:


> Where is this located?


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> SAM_3790 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> SAM_3791 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hub.zum.com/sjzine/2149
> 에디터·포토그래퍼 정해경
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul kungeusun supgu: forest way is going to extension to SANGAM DMC
> 
> Now open 1.2Km
> But *extension more 6.3Km(YOUNGSAN~SANGAM). *
> Seoul is going to built pedestrian friendly bridge and removed drive training place to other place


Just a few precisions regarding the project. First regarding spelling, the project is Gyeongui Line Forest Park / Trail
You might also find it written as Gyeonguiseon, but that's unlikely. Please try to use standard romanizations so that non-Korean readers can google it and get some information for themselves. Thanks in advance.

An additional correction is that the completed part of the project, out of 6.3 km, is 760 meters in Daeheung-dong (opened in April 2012), and a bulk opening in June 2015 : the main 1200-meter section you mentioned in Yeonam-dong, as well as 630 meters in Saechanggogae and 150 meters in Yeomri-dong. So that's already about 2.8 km completed. I was actually there the day the main section in Yeonam-dong opened. Truly fantastic, and will only get better overtime when all the sections connect and coffee shops or boutiques pop up on the side of the trail.

Apparently, for the previously existing plan for the 6.3km line, the opening of the remaining sections is scheduled for this coming May.

And now, what you're mentioning is the new Westward extension to Sangam DMC, for an extra 2.2 km (bringing the total to 8.5 once completed), that has just been announced (or at least confirmed). Target date for completion is 2017.

http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=1200339&year=2015


----------



## inno4321

20151024_131228 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_131228 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_131231 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
















^^
joungmu gwangjan park remodeling U/C
*In front of WORLD HERITAGE JOUNGMYU*
COST $ 65O Thousand USD









^^
udo(king's highway) 129m lenght 21.8m wide restore 
etc many old heritage restore too

*RESTORE old palace's king highway *


----------



## inno4321

^^
PARTIAL open 1.2km but extension more 6.3Km(YOUNGSAN~SANGAM). 
Seoul kungeusun supgul(old rail road become to forest): forest way detail design U/C


----------



## kimahrikku1

Since you mentioned imperial palaces, reminds me of news I saw last week regarding Gyeongbokgung (Seoul's most famous Palace) :
The phase two of the reconstruction project has been greatly reduced and the completion date pushed back.

The Joseon dynasty palace was almost entirely demolished by the Japanese during the occupation of Korea.

From 1990 to 2010, phase 1 of the reconstruction project saw the main buildings of the palace rebuilt, but still only 25% of what existed before Japanese occupation has been rebuilt. Out of 500 "dong" or units, 36 were preserved and 89 rebuilt during that 20-year timeframe.

The second phase, initially planned from 2010 to 2030, was supposed to lead to the recontruction of 254 dong. The plan was reviewed, and now, only 80 dong will be rebuilt, with the completion date of phase 2 pushed back to 2045.

If I understand correctly, the main reason for delaying the project is to minimize inconvenience for visitors. Amongst other reasons : preventing disasters during or after the completion of buildings by limiting the scope of construction and ensuring quality, as well as to figuring out if building too many buildings too soon might make "under-visited" compared to the number of visitors.

Below is the masterplan for phase 2 (it contains sub-phases ranked from 1 to 5). I believe this is the new revised plan (but it might be the original).



http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/NewsRead.edy?SCD=JI71&newsid=02027046609598520&DCD=A407&OutLnkChk=Y


----------



## Jim856796

Judging by that plan, it looks like the phased reconstruction of the Gyeongbokgung Palace must involve getting rid of the modern buildings housing the National Folk Museum and National Palace Museum (which were built in 1993 and 2005) to make room for the rebuilt parts of the palace.


----------



## inno4321

*magok queen's park 10 u/c*


























magok queen's park 10 u/c C5-2,3block
SCALE : 3,401.00㎡
real built land : 2,040.20㎡ / built ratio : 59.99%
floor area : 31,798.02㎡ /
gross ratio : 599.31%
basement 4fl / overground 12fl
mixed used


----------



## inno4321

^^
location(southern west side of seoul)

*Not SEOUL project though but very important glad project's new inner boundary(satellite city) of seoul metropolitan*
HAWSUNG is satellite city of Seoul metropolitan.
Today K-water OFFICIAL selected USK(Universal Studios Korea) consortium as first negotiation company for Universal Studio of SEOUL KOREA project!!

Long ago this project proposal but stop due to government's land selling stance's stubborn.
But this project resume by president of korea's public promise

So finally TODAY selected USK(Universal Studios Korea) consortium!









http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/photos/1990000000.html?cid=PYH20151222067100013&input=1196m

USK(Universal Studios Korea) consortium consist with CSCEC: China State Construction Engineering Corporation, CTS: China Travel Service, DAEWOO etc

According to the K-water this SEOUL KOREA Universal Studios WILL BE built as largest scale than Universal Studios of JAPAN. 
And competition with Universal Studios of singafore and China.
:banana::banana:

P.S this project very important for me. Cause SHINANSAN new subway line is going to pass this studio place. 
So i can easily access to this sudio from my home(Geumcheongu of Seoul)
:banana::banana:

When this studio completed then I can go there within 30 minute by subway from my home town.

So far many korea visiting to OSAKA of japan or singafore for universal park,
But end up SEOUL will be has interesting amusement park in southern westside of seoul!


----------



## kimahrikku1

In the not-so-important-but-I'm-exited-to-talk-about-it-anyways news category, Shake Shack will open establishments in South Korea, starting with Seoul, in 2016.

The group plans to have 25 restaurants in Korea by 2025

Full press statement from the company



> MANNASO BANGAWOYO, SOUTH KOREA! SHAKE SHACK® IS SEOUL BOUND IN 2016
> 
> New York’s Beloved Burger, Hot Dog and Frozen Custard Stand Finds New Home in South Korea
> 
> Shake Shack® is movin’ East to shake up the capital of South Korea. Shake Shack® is thrilled to announce that together with its Korean licensee it will open the first-ever Seoul Shake Shack in 2016.
> 
> Shake Shack is both proud and honored to partner with SPC Group, a leading global food company based in South Korea, with 43 companies, 30 brands and over 6,000 stores worldwide. With 70 years of knowledge, experience and world-class innovation in the food and beverage industry, SPC Group lends the ideal expertise to launch Shake Shack in South Korea. Shake Shack and SPC Group intend to open at least one Shack in 2016 with plans to open 25 total Shacks in Korea through 2025.
> 
> Shake Shack is a critically acclaimed, modern day “roadside” burger stand known for its 100% all-natural antibiotic-free Angus beef burgers (no hormones added ever), griddled flat-top dogs, fresh-made frozen custard, crispy crinkle cut fries, beer and wine and more. A fun and lively community gathering place with widespread appeal, Shake Shack has earned a cult-like following around the world.
> 
> Originally founded by Danny Meyer’s Union Square Hospitality Group (“USHG”), which owns and operates some of New York City’s most celebrated restaurants—Union Square Cafe, Gramercy Tavern, The Modern at the Museum of Modern Art, Maialino, North End Grill, Blue Smoke and Marta—Shake Shack’s fine-dining heritage and commitment to sourcing premium, sustainable ingredients have helped to pioneer the creation of a new “fine casual” category in restaurants. Fine casual couples the ease, value and convenience of fast casual concepts with the high standards of excellence in thoughtful ingredient sourcing, preparation, hospitality and quality grounded in fine dining.
> 
> “We’ve heard from fans in South Korea for years that they’d like us to bring Shake Shack to their hometown, and we’re absolutely delighted to do so in the dynamic capital of Seoul”, said Shake Shack CEO Randy Garutti. “We consider it the highest privilege to partner with SPC Group, a revered operator whose admirable community commitment pairs strongly with our mission to Stand For Something Good®.”
> 
> The Seoul Shack menu will feature Shake Shack’s signature items including the ShackBurger®, SmokeShack® and Shack-cago Dog®. As it has done around the world, Shake Shack intends to work with local purveyors and producers to create a one-of-a-kind Shack for the Seoul community.
> 
> “We are honored to partner with Shake Shack whose company mission is to Stand For Something Good®”, said Hur Hee-Soo, Senior Managing Director of SPC Group. “We believe that bringing Shake Shack to the Korean market will enhance sincere hospitality, provide a fun and welcoming community gathering place, and extend support to the local community. This venture well aligns with our dedicated history of commitment to make the world a happier place and we are extremely excited to open the first Shake Shack in 2016.”
> 
> Shake Shack is a New York City institution and global brand. In its 11-year history, Shake Shack has been recognized with numerous accolades, including Bon Appétit’s “The 20 Most Important Restaurants in America” (ranked #16), TIME Magazine’s “17 Most Influential Burgers of All Time” (ranked #7 for the ShackBurger) and winning “Best Burger” in 2007 and 2014 at the South Beach Wine and Food Festival’s Burger Bash.


https://www.shakeshack.com/2015/12/...uth-korea-shake-shack-is-seoul-bound-in-2016/


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2015122110345538682&type=2&sec=estate&pDepth2=Etotal

Seocho Lotte Town project is back on. Lotte Group has recently submitted a project to the city of Seoul to redevelop what was known as Seocho Lotte Town, and might be renamed. Project will be located on Seocho avenue (which is actually like Teheran Avenue but west of the Gangnam Station intersection), right next to Samsung Town.

The new project includes a 249-meter tower (47 floors), and a 108-meter hotel (22 floors).

Many steps before this project is approved and starts off, but it's nice to see it coming back to life.

View full thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742185&highlight=gangnam+lotte


----------



## kimahrikku1

Mayor Park has today reaffirmed that the city will build a new domed baseball stadium in Jamsil in replacement of the 26,000-seater current ballpark.

The final plans have not been released, but the stadium would likely be built over the Jamsil Students' Gymnasium, home of the SK Knights (basketball team).

The mayor has stated that it would truly be a dome stadium, has Seoul's brand new domed ballpark, the Gocheok Skydome, was initially planned as a open-air then half-domed stadium, and has been fairly criticized since its opening : seating, parking, dome structure,... not to be unexpected when a stadium plan changes so many times during the course of its construction.

The Doosan Bears and LG Twins would still play at the current Jamsil Baseball Stadium while the new ballpark is going to be constructed right next to it.

This is part of the greater Jamsil Sports Complex redevelopment project, but it seems from the few reports that I've seen that this stadium is being planned kind of independently from the rest of the project.

Although there is no timetable nor design yet, the original 2014 design had plans for a 40,000-seat stadium, so this is probably still the target capacity as of late 2015

http://www.newspim.com/news/view/20151224000496


----------



## The seventh shape

Near the Konkuk University metro station. 
PC160273 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
PC160274 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## cestlavie24

The seventh shape said:


> Near the Konkuk University metro station.
> PC160273 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
> PC160274 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


there is one of BMW's dealing company _DEUTSCH MOTORS INC._ HQ building 12f 15,239㎡


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Station 7017 Project Updates*

Seoul Station 7017 Project Updates :

After 2 weeks, traffic has improved significantly. It's not yet back to normal (and probably never will), but it's not the mayhem it was anymore. Travel times have improved, the city has increased subway and service in the area, and they think that they'll plan some additional markings or traffic lights to smooth things over. Also, people changing their habits after a few days and taking alternative routes rather than head straight in probably helped things as well. So it seems that things should be okay from that point of view, without huge traffic jams.

The city also opened up the bridge to pedestrians for Christmas day (from noon to 3pm), the same way they did a couple of months ago with ballons and painting on the floor. I actually went there and got to see it for myself. I must say there were quite a lot of people on that bridge today. Of course that might be the "special event" factor and the fact that it's a national holiday doesn't hurt either, but still, I think that was a nice turnout, from what I could see. If the park turns out okay and is more convenient than today (it was only possible to access it from two ends, while the completed park should have 17 access points), I think it might be a successful project.

http://news1.kr/articles/?2523819

Also, work on the bridge is scheduled to begin as early as tomorrow and the overpass will be closed definitely until 2017. So they're certainly moving fast. Translation : it's politically motivated so that Mayor Park has something to show for him if he plans for mayoral reelection in 2018... or if he makes a run for the presidency in the 2017 campaign (which is possible if not likely).

Here are the photos I took today. The quality is terrible, as is usually the case with my smartphone pictures. Sorry about that.

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr
(appreciate the lousiness of the panorama picture with the guy seemingly cut in 10 pieces on the right side)

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## cestlavie24

Seo-Cho dong moojigae(rainbow) APT redevelopment










36 years old 
































































35fl 1487 houses

cost will over 310,000,000 $


----------



## kimahrikku1

cestlavie24 said:


> Seo-Cho dong moojigae(rainbow) APT redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35fl 1487 houses
> 
> cost will over 310,000,000 $


Thanks. For information, I created a topic about this project a fw days ago : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875346


----------



## cestlavie24

old mapo oil storage
beside of seoul worldcup stadium... and sang-am DMC
will rebuild kind of cultural complex(concert, exhibit, etc)


----------



## cestlavie24

west side of seoul station..


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Gimpo - National Aviation Museum*

Korea will open in 2018 its National Aviation Museum on the grounds of the Gimpo Airport.

Here is an English language article about the project :



> *S. Korea set to build national aviation museum*
> 
> South Korea plans to open a national aviation museum by 2018 to promote the country's aviation history and to help lead more young people into related careers, the transport ministry said Thursday.
> 
> The envisioned museum will be built on the premises of Gimpo International Airport, just west of Seoul, to ensure easy access via public transportation and allow visitors to get career experience from people working in the aviation industry, according to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport.
> 
> The government will spend 93.4 billion won (US$78.9 million) to construct the museum, the first of its kind in South Korea.
> 
> Its design will be decided through a public contest to be held next month, the ministry said.
> 
> "We will build the museum to promote the history, current status and future of South Korea's aviation industry," a ministry official said. "It will inspire young people who pursue careers in this field."
> 
> South Korea has been a member of the U.S.-based International Civil Aviation Organization since 1952, and has received recognition from the international aviation community as it has been named a council member of the agency for five consecutive terms.


http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2015/09/03/0200000000AEN20150903003100320.html

I found these pictures on a forum today, I'm not sure it's the final design of the project, but it very well might be.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Cxgfxp]


http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers


----------



## aquaticko

^^I hope it is, it's a beautiful design.


----------



## kimahrikku1

New Shilla Stay Hotel just opened in Gwangwhamun (Seoul CBD)


http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers


----------



## Muh Adam

Very beautiful place in Namsan, i like the pict of project plan in Namsan.


----------



## cestlavie24

han-nam dong US army residencial area gonna redevelop soon..

maybe luxury villa ??


----------



## The seventh shape

Jongmyo park has recently been renovated, or part of it at least. Here's the finished product.






Photos by me. Hosted on ImageShack


----------



## Mussoda

^^ nice renovation, They should've done it earlier for the value of historic site,
looks nice anyway


----------



## kimahrikku1

Mussoda said:


> ^^ nice renovation, They should've done it earlier for the value of historic site,
> looks nice anyway


I agree. Eastern Jongno might have at least as many cultural / historical sites as Central Jongno :
Central has : Gwangwhamun, Gyeongbokgung and Deoksugung
Eastern has : Changdeokgung, Changgyeonggung, Jongmyo, and Namsangol Traditional Village

But it's just not tourist friendly enough. Tourists mostly stay between Sejong avenue to the west, and Insadong/Myeongdong to the East. Euljiro and Jongno-dongs are full of old run-dozn traditional hardware and home improvement shops. The new DDP might have pushed tourists east of Myeongdong a bit, but most still take the subway and skip over this area. Cheonggyecheon itself is not enough to link Dongdaemun and Central Jongno for most. Luckily, with this redevelopment and others (Seun Shopping District), a bunch of projects in Euljiro, Myeongdong growing to the East, this might change eventually.

Also, the Jongmyo Park was known as a place where old ladies were prostituting for only 10 000 wons or so, so the new park might change that (I haven't been since it was renovated, so I don't really know...)


----------



## Mussoda

^^ 
yeah, you'v got the point,
I can guess that the not-tourist-friendliness of eastern jongro seems to be link with the overall obsoleteness of the area, 
actually the eastern jongro area had been formed as commercial area after war for mostly raw materials and machine tools than consumer's goods, like Seun Sanga, Bangsan market, Euljiro furniture shops, Chungmuro motorbike shops, Dongdaemun cloth and textile markets (Pyeonghwa, Gwangjang, etc), Cheonggyecheon machinery shops and so on, 
and currently all such commercial areas look visually obsolete and still remain as not-tourist-attracting places except for such a few markets as Dongdaemun, Gwnagjang market etc.

and therefore, in the context of it, the redevelopment of Euljiro and Seun sanga area will be very important step as well as the renovation of some historic/tourist places like Jongmyo as you said.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Jamsil Sports Complex redevelopment.

Thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846766&page=2



Victoria123 said:


> So here it is!
> As you can see in the renderings, the familiar 105 floor GBC stands next
> to this colossal redevelopment project.
> The height of the HOTEL is reported as being circa 50 FLOORS. If all the buildings in the renderings are to scale
> that hotel should be 200m+. If everything ends up happening as seen in the images, man...looks like we're in for a "legendary" development.
> 
> According to Yonhap News, construction will begin on 2021 and end in 2025.
> 
> Both articles published on April 2, 2016.
> 
> Chosun Daily
> http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/04/02/2016040200206.html
> 
> Yonhap News
> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2016/04/02/0200000000AKR20160402034200004.HTML


----------



## inno4321

The seventh shape said:


> Jongmyo park has recently been renovated, or part of it at least. Here's the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by me. Hosted on ImageShack


^^
20151024_131223 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_131231 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_131228 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

awesome renovation 
dirty park become historical restore place
without moankey mayor seoul will be Beautiful place for living


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> I agree. Eastern Jongno might have at least as many cultural / historical sites as Central Jongno :
> Central has : Gwangwhamun, Gyeongbokgung and Deoksugung
> Eastern has : Changdeokgung, Changgyeonggung, Jongmyo, and Namsangol Traditional Village
> 
> But it's just not tourist friendly enough. Tourists mostly stay between Sejong avenue to the west, and Insadong/Myeongdong to the East. Euljiro and Jongno-dongs are full of old run-dozn traditional hardware and home improvement shops. The new DDP might have pushed tourists east of Myeongdong a bit, but most still take the subway and skip over this area. Cheonggyecheon itself is not enough to link Dongdaemun and Central Jongno for most. Luckily, with this redevelopment and others (Seun Shopping District), a bunch of projects in Euljiro, Myeongdong growing to the East, this might change eventually.
> 
> Also, the Jongmyo Park was known as a place where old ladies were prostituting for only 10 000 wons or so, so the new park might change that (I haven't been since it was renovated, so I don't really know...)


^^
that is point DDP and Gangwhamun/myoudong didived by Saun sangga!

Former mayor know that problem so he try to demolish ugly saune sangga but now monkey preserved that concrete jungle and to built Bridge? 
such a stupid dictatorship he ruin seoul! SUCH a like a NERO 

If saeun sangga demolish then people to move from DDP to saeun and central seoul CBD!


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> han-nam dong US army residencial area gonna redevelop soon..
> 
> maybe luxury villa ??


^^
MOST people think southern han river of seoul is great(gangnam)
but I think northern of seoul is real SEOUL

I uncomfortable when i stay in gangnam.
that why most traditional rich people stay in around youngsan


----------



## inno4321

^^
climb building in sangam dmc
















^^
youngsan project


----------



## humptydumpty7

i found an interesting article about architecture in Seoul and the floor-to-area ratio limit and how this limit forces architects to be creative if they want to build high:
http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160403000259









^^
For example, i find it interesting that the design of this building is only because of the floor-to-area limit. 
The architect implemented those "missing pieces" into the building in order to exceed the limit and build a higher building, because the "missing pieces" don't count into the buildings floor area.



> _“It’s very common to see awkward building designs in Seoul, resulting from attempts to meet floor-area ratio limits. But the building like this is an example where an architect saw the floor-area ratio restriction as a positive drive to realize his creativity,”_


----------



## aquaticko

Lacking unity? I hope that he doesn't think that's what foreigners view as the problem. On the contrary, there's _far_ too much unity: row after row, one development after another, of identical, dull concrete apartments. I don't doubt the vision and talent of South Korea's architects for a second; I do question the wisdom of land owners looking to turn a quick fat profit by building utterly disposable housing.


----------



## inno4321

humptydumpty7 said:


> i found an interesting article about architecture in Seoul and the floor-to-area ratio limit and how this limit forces architects to be creative if they want to build high:
> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160403000259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> For example, i find it interesting that the design of this building is only because of the floor-to-area limit.
> The architect implemented those "missing pieces" into the building in order to exceed the limit and build a higher building, because the "missing pieces" don't count into the buildings floor area.


^^
interesting article 
floor to area limit and some creative or weird design.


----------



## kimahrikku1

New park (it was actually a park before but wasn't all that great) : 

*Seosomun History Park*

The park is located just west of the railroad North of Seoul Station, just west of the historical district. Construction has started in february and will last until early 2018 (parts of the parks will open in late 2017). It looks stunning.

The park was initially planned to be some kind of shrine / memorial for Catholicism, because it is the place Catholics were executed during the late Joseon dynasty (and I think Pope Francis visited it when he came to Korea). But the plans were changed for something that is more inclusive and not specifically dedicated to Catholicism. Anyway, here are the renders :









http://www.hankookilbo.com/v/ec80d5bbd0f84d018466485cbc093dd5









Groundbreaking ceremony : 








http://www.hankookilbo.com/v/9e15f7ce559f4fa993e3e5c3aef01813





*Doneuimun History Park*

Another new park in a close location. This one is a bit more North right in front of the Gyeongheuigung Palace. It's more of a neighborhood park, but it's nice, because Hyeongheuigung Palace was a bit out of view, stuck between small run-down buildings. Demolition has just started, and the park should be completed by next year.

Here is the place before construction :



The map :


The park is at the top-right corner, at the center is the currently under construction Gyeongheuigung Xi apartment complex, while the top part is the Palace

And finally the demolition currently underway (photo from 4 days ago) :



http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/10571





*Ichon Hangang Park*

Ichon Hangang Park is the riverside park on the North bank in Yongsan. It already exists. But it's not so green right now, with car parks and such, so it's not so green and has quite a lot of concrete. This is part of the greater Hangang Rehabilitation plan for 2030. Approval has recently been received and the park will be rebuilt from this month until December 2017. It also seems (by looking at pictures and satellite images) that the park will be extended East a bit, near the Banpo bridge were the park isn't wide, if existent at all.

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2016041409101579763&outlink=1





http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/10572


----------



## Mussoda

kimahrikku1 said:


> New park (it was actually a park before but wasn't all that great) :
> 
> *Seosomun History Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hankookilbo.com/v/ec80d5bbd0f84d018466485cbc093dd5





the cubic shape looks open to sky,,? I wonder how they could deal with rain water in summner rainy season.


----------



## kimahrikku1

EDIT : Obviously, as you can see, I posted the image in the wrong thread... Sorry)

Construction pictures from today.

As you can see, lots of changes recently. The elevators have been removed, cladding is going up some more, the one of the cranes is being disassembled.






http://blog.naver.com/PostList.nhn?from=postList&blogId=byejun017&categoryNo=130&currentPage=1


----------



## cestlavie24

There looks like ground zero


----------



## kimahrikku1

cestlavie24 said:


> There looks like ground zero


Indeed, it's disturbingly obvious that this is inspired by Ground Zero. But since, even if this park will not be solely dedicated to catholics victims of persecution in Korea, it will be a memorial of some sort for people who have been the victim of persecution, it's not all that surprising. Anyway, really looking forward to this project.


----------



## The seventh shape

A lot of action happening around the intersection of gangnam daero and Bongeunsa ro. 



This one isn't above ground yet


----------



## inno4321

SAM_0595 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_0594 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_0596 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


uuuuu by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



phoenixboi08 said:


> I think I understand the scope of the project (seems very similar to the Transbay Terminal, in SF), but I'm not sure I understand where/how the buses are entering and exiting the station...could you clarify?


Transbay Terminal is amazing 
I first so this project existence. I like it design 
btw as you see bus entrance n exit will be made there 

estimate location is in front of coex and in front of hyundai tower's public theater http://map.naver.com/?menu=location...&street=on&vrpanosky=on&vrpanopoi=off&enc=b64


----------



## inno4321

ertertetert by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=014&aid=0003625707


----------



## inno4321

*Gangnam BELT highway*

Gangnam BELT highway u/c at geumcheongu my home
강남순환 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
금천영업소조감도0929-수정-3 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_1426 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1427 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1428 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1429 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1430 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1431 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1432 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

SAM_1249 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

^^
Above shinhan bank HQ project go to waste box due to Yesterday seoul announced city plan!
above SHinhan bank project impossible due to seoul mayor's today decision preserved old building! 
So shinhan bank can't built HQ in there
Seoul mayor that concrete building(left) is deserved for ever as historical building! 
Not only this one but also countless project in CBD Dismiss forever by seoul mayor's decision forever!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132659345#post132659345
^^
more detail discussion


----------



## inno4321

<433A5C55736572735C48554E5C4465736B746F705CBDC4B9B0B9AEC8ADBCBEC5CD5CB0C7C3E05C4130302E20B0F8C5EBB5B5B8E95C414130322D30303220BDC4B9B0B9AEC8ADBCBEC5CD20C1B6B0A8B5B5204D6F64656C20283129> by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
BASEMENT 2FL GROUND 4FL 
대지면적: 503,875㎡ (마곡근린공원)
건축면적: 15,564.31㎡ 
noname01 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## humptydumpty7

A drone park will be established at Gwangnaru Hangang park, not far from Lotte World Tower, where people can fly drones up to 12 kg and 150m height without special approval:




> The Seoul Metropolitan Government unveiled on Monday that it will create a drone park within the Gwangnaru Hangang Park’s model aircraft field.
> 
> The government’s Hangang Project Headquarters said that starting from next month, citizens will be allowed to freely fly drones at the envisioned park.
> 
> They will be allowed to fly drones weighing less than 12 kilograms at the park at an altitude of no more than 150 meters without having to get an additional approval for aviation.
> 
> A runway for the takeoff and landing of radio controlled model airplanes was built in 2009 at the model airfield in the Gwangnaru Hangang Park. The Korea Aero Models Association has been flying model planes in the airfield after getting a permit to use the venue.


article: http://world.kbs.co.kr/english/news/news_Dm_detail.htm?No=119027


----------



## inno4321

Recently completed
hannamdong public parking lot
BUS 17
Total 250 car accommodation 
Plus
2fl~3fl youngsan art center, hannadong library, long life study center, youngsan welfare center, woman plaza, multi cultural support center

get the certification Best green building 
100% LED lighting
auto turn off LED


ps Around this area is going to built MOST LUXURY LOW HEIGH Detached house will be built soon
and SAMSUNG CEO Mr Lee Gun Hee's house around there.


----------



## inno4321

546456546 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
oruy happy residence 
164 house for poor class
national project
rebuilt old citizens support center into complex building
bs 2fl ground 5fl<==citizens support office 
6fl~15fl<==164 houses


*Also another happy house in sucho 137m2(land size)*
residence+commercial+art complex building will be built 
soon received design competition


----------



## inno4321

SAM_1911 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1912 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
I think this way will be very expensive due to this project.
hongdae place very famous tourist spot So this way easily access to spot
SAM_1913 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1914 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1915 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1916 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1917 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1918 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1919 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1920 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## kimahrikku1

*US Forces starting to relocate to Pyeongtaek*

The US Army has started to vacate the Yongsan garrison, moving to Pyeongtaek, about 70km South of Seoul.

The relocation is expected to be completed by mid-2017.

Once this is done, it will change the entire dynamic of the Yongsan district, including the Yongsan Park project, UN Command Project, Hyosung housing complex and park, Shinbundang and GTX line...

Here is the full article from Korea Times



> *Relocation of US forces going into full swing*
> 
> The United States Forces Korea (USFK) has begun moving its main contingent from Yongsan Garrison in central Seoul, to Pyeongtaek, southern Gyeonggi Province, as part of a massive $10.8 billion relocation project, according to the Ministry of National Defense, Thursday.
> 
> The ministry's USFK relocation task force said that some 300 general staff from the Eighth Army, the main USFK unit stationed in Yongsan, will relocate to Camp Humphreys in Pyeongtaek, Gyeonggi Province, by February 2017 as the construction of its new headquarters has been completed.
> 
> "After its relocation, the contingent will prepare for the allies' two annual spring military exercises ― Key Resolve and Foal Eagle ― before receiving the entire Eighth Army forces in the new headquarters by the first half of 2017," the ministry's USFK Base Relocation Office said in a release.
> 
> Korea and the U.S. previously signed two major relocation plans ― the Yongsan Relocation Plan (YRP) and the Land Partnership Plan (LPP). The YRP is to vacate Yongsan Garrison in central Seoul, relocating everything including USFK and the Eighth Army headquarters to Pyeongtaek, while the LPP will redeploy the 2nd Infantry Division (2ID), now stationed north of Seoul, also to Pyeongtaek.
> 
> Parts of the USFK have been moving to the provincial city, located 70 kilometers south of the capital, since 2013, but this is the first time that the general staff relocates.
> 
> The relocation office said that the allies had completed 89 percent of the construction work as of May to transform Camp Humphreys into a gigantic base that will be three times its old size and equipped with up-to-date facilities.
> 
> "Some 560 construction companies and 8,000 workers are putting the finishing touches to the construction," the office said.
> 
> The 2ID stationed in Uijeongbu and Dongducheon, north of Seoul, will also begin to move its troops and equipment from July with the aim of completing the move by the end of next year, the office added.
> 
> "By 2017, most USFK units, including USFK headquarters, will have moved," the office said.
> 
> The two plans have been pushed for since President Roh Moo-hyun and U.S. President George W. Bush agreed upon them in 2003, but delays pushed the date back multiple times.
> 
> Korea shoulders the cost of the YRP, and the U.S. pays for the LPP.
> 
> The Combined Forces Command (CFC) will remain in Yongsan and maintain the minimum necessary personnel and infrastructure required to command and control operational forces, as it will retain its wartime leadership role until Washington and Seoul agree that conditions are conducive for a stable transition of wartime operational control (OPCON) to Korea.
> 
> Similarly, the U.S. 210th Field Artillery Brigade will remain in Dongducheon, north of Seoul, until Korea fields a comparable capability.
> 
> The decision to temporarily keep the CFC and the 210th Brigade in their current locations came when the two countries' defense chiefs agreed in October 2014 to delay the transition of wartime OPCON until Seoul's military capability against nuclear and missile threats from Pyongyang was secured. At the time, the ministry noted that the transition could take place in the mid-2020s.


http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2016/05/116_205080.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Beginning of Construction of K-Culture Valley*

K-Culture Valley has started construction in the new city of Ilsan (near KINTEX), in the city of Goyang, just North-West from Seoul. It is part of the greater Hallyu World project

Full article :



> CJ breaks ground on K-Culture Valley project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Park Geun-hye listens to CJ Chairman Sohn Kyung-shik explain the K-Culture Valley project at its ground-breaking ceremony in Goyang, north of Seoul on Friday. A complex the size of 46 football stadiums will open in December next year.
> 
> CJ broke ground Friday on a gigantic complex devoted to Korean pop cultural content in Goyang, Gyeonggi, which is to be completed in December 2017.
> 
> “K-Culture Valley” will have a theme park, a 2,000-seat K-pop concert hall, a traditional Korean-style hotel with 400 rooms and a shopping mall on a 326,000-square-meter plot near Kintex - the size of 46 football stadiums combined.
> 
> The conglomerate, a leader in both the entertainment and food industries, announced at a ground-breaking ceremony that it will spend 1.4 trillion won ($1.2 billion) on the project, 40 percent more than its original budget.
> 
> “One of key growth engines of Korea will be the industrializing of Korean culture through creative content,” said President Park Geun-hye at the ceremony.
> 
> She cited the hugely popular Korean drama “Descendants of the Sun” as a successful example of Korean cultural content contributing to the national economy.
> 
> “The drama itself posted 10 billion won in export deals, but also led Korean businesses to ship a range of products featured in it - worth 1 trillion won,” Park said.
> 
> Meant to introduce 5,000 years of Korean history - from the period of the Three States (Samguk) to the Joseon Empire - the theme park will consist of six different zones.
> 
> Unlike ordinary theme parks that are equipped with rides, the six themed zones will make the most out of Korean dramas, films and music to allow visitors to experience Hallyu, or the Korean wave of pop culture, with the help of cutting-edge technologies such as holograms, augmented reality and virtual reality.
> 
> For instance, a tourist may become Admiral Yi Sun-shin and lead warships into the historic Battle of Myeongnyang against the Japanese navy through a 4-D video. That experience will be based on the popular 2014 historical epic “The Admiral: Roaring Currents.”
> 
> The ministry anticipates the valley will create 56,000 new jobs and 8.7 trillion won worth of economic impact in its first five years after its opening next year. Annual visitors are forecast at 5 million.
> 
> With an ambition to form a cultural ecosystem, the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism has been launching a series of establishments since early last year.
> 
> The Hallyu-centered project began with the opening of the Culture Creative Convergence Center at the CJ E&M Sangamdong Center in western Seoul last April. The K-Culture Valley is set to round off the grand plan.


http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com/news/article/article.aspx?aid=3018991


Here is the theme park itself:









http://www.sporbiz.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=34713

And the greater Hallyu World complex (theme park on the bottom left of the complex):









http://www.joongboo.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=1055533


----------



## hotwheels123

Seoul Power Plant Being Rebuilt Underground




> In 2017, after 87 years of providing electricity to Seoul, the Danginlee Power Plant on the banks of the Han River will shutter. In a bid to modernize and urbanize this piece of waterfront property, the thermal power plant will be rebuilt underground and the space it once occupied will become a revitalized venue for parks and the arts.


----------



## kimahrikku1

In Jongno (CBD), a new underground tunnel network has just opened between Gwanghwamun and Jongno Station, between large new buildings, such as D-Tower, KT Building and Grand Seoul. The underground passage way has commercial areas, and a traditional park, named Cheongjin Park is also part of the project on the surface and has just opened as well.


----------



## inno4321

20151128_151359 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_151439 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_151429 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_151420 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
hongdae


----------



## inno4321

20160602_143027_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
gangnam distirct project


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Donhwamun Traditional Music Center*

Just in front of the Cheagdeokgung Palace, the Donhwamun Traditional Music Center will open its doors to the public on September 9th (which happens to be my birthday lol).
It's a traditional Hanok building, but it also has 3 floors underground. B2 and B3 will be a 140-seat concert hall. Before the Grand Opening, there will be an event called "Pre & Free" running from July to September to attract people to the new cultural institution.

The Center is constructed on the site of an eyesore, a former gas station. Construction started in late 2011 - early 2012.










http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/culture/music/747439.html


----------



## inno4321

*COEX REMODELING*

SAM_1603 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1618 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1621 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1633 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1634 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1635 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1640 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1641 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1642 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1643 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
CAN SEE parnas tower U/C
SAM_1644 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1645 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1646 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1647 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1656 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Recently completed COEX MALL remodeling n extension
COEX has huge mall and connected with parnas mall and connected with HYUNDAI SUPERTALL through world one of hugest underground transfer project 6fl in youngdongdaero


----------



## kimahrikku1

As part of the Jamsil Sports Complex Redevelopment Project, the city government has announced its plan to build a gondola between Jamsil and the Ttukseom Park / Resort, spanning over the Han River, so for a length of around 1000 meters. Each gondola would have a capacity of 8 people.

Construction would start at the same time of the Jamsil Complex, so not before 2019.










http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/06/15/2016061500281.html


----------



## inno4321

t43 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
U/C PHOTOS


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Project to bury the Gyeomgui-Jungung Line between Yongsan and Seobingo to build a park*

There is a new project to bury underground the Gyeongui-Jungang line on its Yongsan-Seobingo Station section, in order to build a park where the line is currently located, similar to what has been done on the Gyeongui Line Forest Trail the past couple of years.

The park would be built on a 1.9km section and connect with the Ichon Hangang Park and the future Yongsan Park (current US military base)



















http://www.moneys.news/news/mwView.php?type=1&no=2016090511348051417&outlink=1

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2016090715263286939&outlink=1


----------



## kimahrikku1

*East Seoul Terminal Redevelopment Project*

There is a new project to redevelop the East Seoul (or Dongseoul) Terminal, located just across the river from Lotte World Tower. It's the second largest bus terminal in Seoul (after Express Bus Terminal). The building (as well as the adjacent Technomart) is getting older, and there is now a new project to build to 30-floor twin towers there to redevelop the area. The floor space of these two towers would be 1.5 that of the 246-meter 63 building in Yeouido. So that would be quite a big complex !

No renders yet. The target date is early 2020



























http://stock.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2016090622571

http://stock.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2016090622001#AA.12445692.1


----------



## The seventh shape

Update on tower across from Kyobo book store, Gangnam 
IMG_1502 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
Nearby projects
IMG_1503 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
IMG_1505 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

Recently completed building in Sinsa. 
IMG_1497 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
IMG_1500 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
IMG_1493 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr
IMG_1499 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## join88

so beautiful


----------



## Munwon

More!!!


----------



## Atmosphere

I saw the building at Sinsa station yesterday. the 'cut' has a golden shine inside. Like it's full of golden crystals. Very beautiful! Quite fitting with al the plastic surgery around there :lol:


----------



## The seventh shape

Looks like it could look well at night from the render so I'll try to get a night shot sometime when it's in use. 

PA090073 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1

Update on the Hanwha Building remodeling:



http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11139



kimahrikku1 said:


> Progress update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11104


----------



## Sister Ray

*Seoul to develop vast underground city*

By Lee Jin-a

Seoul will develop a sprawling underground complex downtown by building a 400-meter passage to link two squares stretching for 4.5 kilometers.

Between 2020 and 2025, Seoul City will build the underground passage linking Seoul City Hall to Gwanghwamun subway station. People will be able to walk underground through 12 subway stations and 30 surrounding shopping and business areas.

Seoul hopes the complex will increase pedestrian traffic and business.

"Although there have been cases of individual buildings being connected to underground pedestrian passageways, this is the first time that dozens of skyscrapers will be connected," a city official said.

Private enterprise first proposed the project with a plan to reconstruct buildings in the area.

The project will cost an estimated 1 trillion won ($905 million). [source]


----------



## aquaticko

^^If they were really smart, they'd bury the roads and the cars instead of the people.


----------



## inno4321

r by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160920_142725_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=224642
^^
HONGDAE BOOK STREET 
this way is going to connected with OLD railway park
people can go YOUNGSAN and SANGAM through long pedestrian friendly park.


----------



## Sister Ray

aquaticko said:


> ^^If they were really smart, they'd bury the roads and the cars instead of the people.


Certainly a pretty severe road diet is in order for this area. 

However, I love underground stuff like this. The catacombs of Marunouchi are totally amazing. In North East Asia underground can be preferable for large parts of the year, particularly summer and winter. I think they just need to ensure the underpasses are well maintained, activated and pleasant - from memory a lot of the undergrounds around Euljiro were not that inviting.


----------



## aquaticko

^^That's the one of the things I remember about Seoul when I visited years ago. Some of the underground malls are fantastic, whereas others (I second your thoughts about Euljiro) were dowdy and deserted. Having visited in the summer (hot ) I can certainly understand the desire to not be outside, and I know winters can be quite cold, too; I suppose as long as they keep it nice, it's fine.

I just wish that Korea would follow the new Western trend of making cities for people again, instead of cars. That's one thing Mayor Park could've done to leave a lasting legacy, but he didn't. Everyone's loss.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Project to redynamize the area near Changdeokgung*

New project to develop the streets near Changdeokgung.

It will be centered around 4 main themes in different streets:
1- Joseon Dynasty
2- The spirit of March 1st Movement (The root of the Independentist rebellion against Japanese rule in 1919)
3- The rise of the modern musical culture from the 1960s to the 1980s
4- The modern jewelry industry present in the area

Map:








http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201609262308005&code=620101

Here is the full public announcement (in Korean) from yesterday with images and renders:


----------



## inno4321

20160914_122817_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CBD PROJECT


----------



## inno4321

^^
youngdeungpo police substation completed ceremony


----------



## inno4321

del


----------



## inno4321

t20167213508201871 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
yeongsae university Y-IBS building u/c
NANO-medical building 4300㎡ floor area 4fl
20160920_134621_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

http://map.naver.com/index.nhn?menu...&street=on&vrpanosky=on&vrpanopoi=off&enc=b64

yeongsae university mechanic building u/c


----------



## inno4321

Korea federation textile center will be redevelop as huge New tower.(prepare)
location => http://map.naver.com/?vrpanotype=3&...cfbedb7d07c2e23c14cea13d68d&dlevel=12&enc=b64

When project completed tower price will be $ 1billions 
this tower closed from Hyundai head office


----------



## inno4321

Lotte department store to built another new building behind of old one.
9fl new department will be built 
size 90,000㎡·27,225평
1~2fl using as parking lot
3~9fl using as department store
also old entrance space(now using as walking board) will be make New cultural space for public

So lotte prepare battle with Hyundai store in Parc1/shinsaegae of CBD


----------



## bannvph00701

i want to see picture. Why link erro????


----------



## inno4321

20160722_194418_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
guro
20160723_212121_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
hongdae


----------



## kimahrikku1

> *Will Han River water taxis take off?*
> 
> Three days before the Han River water taxi service resumed last month, a group of reporters boarded one at the dock located inside Banpo Han River Park in Seoul.
> 
> Eight water taxis were anchored at the water taxi stand, while workers were busy putting the finishing touches to the boulevard that led to the dock.
> 
> “We will get to your destination as soon as possible in the safest way,” said Kim In-geun, a water taxi driver with 30 years of experience at sea, welcoming passengers with a friendly smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior of the boat was luxurious and the seats were soft. Apart from a few bumps, the ride was surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> It took about eight minutes for the water taxi to depart “Seoraenaru” ferry dock at Banpo Han River Park and arrive at Yeouido.
> 
> “Unless Han River freezes during winter, water taxis will be able to provide a quick and safe ride for commuters,” Kim proudly said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akin to a chauffeur-driven limousine on the road, the water taxis were first introduced in Seoul in 2007. After years of slow business, with an average number of seven daily passengers, the service came to halt in April 2014, when it was revealed that the service’s operator was Cheonghaejin Marine Co., a shipping company linked to the sinking of the Sewol ferry.
> 
> Resuming the operation after a 2 1/2 year hiatus with a new operator, the Seoul Metropolitan Government has also changed the target customer group.
> 
> Of the eight water taxes in service, five will be mainly used by tourists for sightseeing, offering onboard programs such as feeding migratory birds and watching the sunset.
> 
> The rest -- three taxis that can fit up to seven passengers -- will shuttle commuters.
> 
> Traveling at a speed of 60 kilometers per hour, a water taxi can get from Jamsil to Yeouido in 40 minutes. A single trip costs 5,000 won ($4.35) -- 20 minutes faster and 13,000 won cheaper than a road taxi.
> 
> “We are going to provide season tickets or T-money service for commuters in order to provide convenience to passengers and actively promote the water taxi as a form of transportation,” said Kim Jung-ho, the manager of Han River water taxi operation in Seoul City.
> 
> Despite the ambitious plans, hurdles seem to remain for the business to take off.
> 
> “Water taxis may be faster on the water, but it takes at least 15 minutes to walk from the water taxi stand to my office located at Jamsil Station. I think I would rather take the subway, despite it being super packed in the morning, since I would not have to walk so much,” a 34-year-old office worker who commutes to Jamsil every morning told The Korea Herald.
> 
> An American lawyer who frequently visits Seoul said she does not see the difference between a water taxi and the ferry cruise that started running on the Han River in July.
> 
> “When I visit the Han River, I normally opt for (the) sightseeing ferry because it is cheaper for a longer ride. I think maybe I could try a water taxi once, although the price is twice as much, for private use such as partying,” she said.
> 
> The multipurpose cruise ship Araho, a city-run sightseeing ferry cruise on the Han River, has been gaining popularity among citizens and foreigners for its onboard activities such as watching a traditional Samulnori show and buffet dining. Seoul City said the cruise attracted at least a thousand visitors over the summer this year.
> 
> Kim, the manager of Han River water taxi operations at Seoul City said that water taxis can cater to a small group of passengers’ needs as it operates eight different sightseeing courses.
> 
> According to him, water taxis used for sightseeing will cost 25,000 won per person for the first 30 minutes of each ride, with 8,000 won charged for every additional 10 minutes.
> 
> The price is far lower than the previous price of 70,000 won for a 30-minute trip.
> 
> On the accessibility issue, Seoul Metropolitan Government said it would install more bicycle stands and run a public bicycle rental service around the water taxi stands so passengers can easily travel to nearby destinations or bus and subway stations.
> 
> Environmentalists also take issue with water taxies.
> 
> According to the Korean Federation for Environmental Movement, programs on the water taxis could negatively influence the ecosystem of animals that live at the Han River.
> 
> “Migratory birds are very sensitive when they visit (floating islets in the Han River) to rest. Programs such as feeding migratory birds on water taxis is an absolutely ridiculous idea,” said Shin Jae-un from the KFEM.
> 
> Bamseom, one of the uninhabited islets on the part of the Han River near Yeouido, is frequently visited by migratory birds such as mallards, great egrets, mandarins, common kestrels and spotbills throughout the year.
> 
> While it offers no access to humans, Bamseom was officially designated as a habitat for migratory birds in 2012. It has been left as a natural sanctuary for its characteristic Ramsar wetlands. Some experts visit it for bird watching or observation of the unique ecosystem located in the heart of the city.
> 
> Environmental activists also argued that the sound or waves that water taxis make could have an impact on animals such as migratory birds.
> 
> “Some civic groups are trying to reserve part of the Han River as a habitat for endangered animals such as porpoises,” said an official from the KFEM.
> 
> “If Seoul City decides to run water taxis without noticing the effects it has on the ecosystem of the Han River as well as its low economic benefits, it is making the same mistake as a previous mayor did a decade ago,” an official added.
> 
> By Kim Da-sol ([email protected])


http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20161102000711


----------



## Sister Ray

*SRT to start operation next month*










The SRT, a high-speed train connecting southern Seoul with the high-speed rail network, will begin operations in the middle of next month following tests.

The train starts at Suseo Station in southern Seoul, where Seoul Metro Line 3 and the Bundang Line intersect. The high-speed train station is attached to the subway station. 

The biggest beneficiaries of the new service are residents of southern Seoul and southeastern parts of Gyeonggi Province such as Bundang and Hanam. Previously, they had to go to either Seoul Station or Yongsan Station, both north of the Han River, to catch the KTX high-speed train. With the launch of the SRT which runs at up to 300 kilometers per hour, they have only to go to Suseo Station nearby, saving both time and cost. SR, which operates the SRT, expects around 43,529 passengers to use Suseo Station daily by 2026.

The SRT train runs on a new railway built between Suseo Station and Pyeongtaek in Gyeonggi Province, totaling 61.1 kilometers in length. After passing Pyeongtaek, the train will share the KTX rails, which run to Busan in the southeastern part of the country and Mokpo in the southwest. *[more]*


----------



## hotwheels123

David Chipperfield-Designed Cube Building Rises in Seoul



> A giant white cube in central Seoul is gradually taking shape, marking the future home of the new headquarters for the Korean cosmetics company Amorepacific. Bordered by Hangangro Avenue, one of Seoul's primary corridors, the David Chipperfield-designed building creates a unique identity in an area of the city fashioned by a diversity of architectural styles. The boxy structure is arranged around a central courtyard that amplifies the building's ability to soak in natural light and ventilation.


----------



## inno4321

New skyscraper possible in magok of seoul
now LG underconstruction huge R&D center in magok
but now 58m height limit due to around air port

But soon it will possible 119m
Now china company and SH company negotiation selling land 
price $ 2 billions
82,000㎡ size


---------------------
Lotte get approved to U/C new department store behind original head office in CBD of seoul
9 floor new department


----------



## inno4321

get approved two hotel project

one is 33fl located beside LWT 555m
other is 23fl located on CBD myoungdong


----------



## inno4321

imgurl










LG SCIENCE PARK IN MAGOK


----------



## inno4321

free picture upload
Official
Renassance hotel project successfully make PF!
HANWHA company of korea investment $ 1billions on this project.
So U/C soon begin


----------



## inno4321

image hosting no account
^^
Most luxury&expensive house will be built in hannamdong in seoul
Dashin selected AU company's consorsium for hannamdong project's main designer.
They will make this land 340 houses
1 house price is about $ 8 millions


----------



## inno4321

Teheran new hotel approve
small public park 509㎡
298 rooms
8 basement


----------



## inno4321

Traffic Intersection (강남 사거리의 야경) by insung jeon, Flickr에서
^^
Gangnam district office make gangnam avenue cross change as Korea Hugest Led ADVERTISEMENT zone.

-this area people go and out 1 millions per day 
-They will make Huge LED Show& advertisement on SAMSUNG HQ building/GT TOWER etc.
-to built media art stature 
-Count down show&New years meet show in there 
-public share bicycle/public rest zone/public toilet etc


----------



## inno4321

©Design Group OZ 
^^
Before U/C
Completed 
Gusandong public library of Eunpyoung district





^^
*another new library at enpyoung district 
Today ground breaking ceremony*
Shinsadong of Enpyounggu public library 
basement 1 
2fl
floor area 1982㎡


----------



## inno4321

CP ==> http://blog.naver.com/pk2_g3/220866152205
^^
Yesterday grand Open Hongdae public book street
remodeling old rail road into book park
This rail road connected with other street park.

photo sharing sites
Today Remodeling begin youngsan kid&youth town
floor area 6755㎡
▲youth music jam room base 1fl ▲toy library, muti langugae teaching school 1fl ▲baby support center, play ground(2fl) ▲public library(3fl) 50 thousands book ▲youth cutral house, youth councelling(4fl) ▲small theater(5fl) ▲park(top fl) ▲day nursery(other building 1,2fl)

sudaemun district park open 
4000㎡ area


Geumcheongu district public park open at 25 november
2000㎡ area


^^
Today pedestrian friendly begin 
mapo district manleejae road 1.5km
-reduce car road from 6lane to 4lane instead of wide walking board 6m
-and another area will be same project : huhyun station~myoungdong 1.1km too
-Bus highway&BRT



yesterday open citizens crime check center of jungrang district 

image upload no limit
http://blog.naver.com/shinbi63/220866085439
^^
official open kugchun rail road park at 19 November(nowon district)
1.1km new open so total 3km road park
more photos http://blog.naver.com/shinbi63/220866085439
image hosting websites
^^
small park open at today(sudaemun district)
park ground 410㎡
underground book park 69.5㎡ 
upload img
^^
kid care center u/c begin (nowon district)
600㎡ 3fl
book library and kid welfare center


^^
At 31 august Seoul Approved shinreem light rail transit project
7.8kmlength 11station


^^
paivil
at 21 september college student start up campu in Korea university






photo host
^^
now old market in there
^^
official design selected "Seoul style market hall"
(youndeoungpo district)

사본 -20160429_122832_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20160429_122942_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20160429_123116_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
SAMSUNG HQ
사본 -20160429_123444_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20160429_123507_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

^^
Now



^^
Winner rendering


^^
Winner rendering






















Design competition in front of KOREA BANK / SHINSAEGAE department store


----------



## inno4321

^^
kungbu highway underground project master plan open
mega project.
highway to bury underground 
and to built public park and building
big dig project


----------



## Fotografer

What next https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yongsan_Dreamhub ? It alternative plan for the equally high level (high and architecture)?


----------



## inno4321

^^
Seoucho district mayor point out the car road kungbu highway to bury underground project













Fotografer said:


> What next https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yongsan_Dreamhub ? It alternative plan for the equally high level (high and architecture)?


yes that is awesome project
Someday will resume with supertall


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Yongsan Central Park*

More news regarding the new huge park in Yongsan which will be located where the current US Army base currently sits.

I didn't really enter the debate, but as some of you may know, there's been a big tug-of-war between the Korean government and the city of Seoul. According to the initial plans from the Korean government, there were plans to set up a bunch of national buildings (central administration, police museum...), which would have carved up a fairly big chunk of the park, drawing ire from SMG.

The Ministry of Land, Industry and Transport has just announced that it would go back to the drawing board, and reevaluate its existing plans, presumably to create a greener park with fewer government buildings.

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=277&aid=0003879453



kimahrikku1 said:


> *US Forces starting to relocate to Pyeongtaek*
> 
> The US Army has started to vacate the Yongsan garrison, moving to Pyeongtaek, about 70km South of Seoul.
> 
> The relocation is expected to be completed by mid-2017.
> 
> Once this is done, it will change the entire dynamic of the Yongsan district, including the Yongsan Park project, UN Command Project, Hyosung housing complex and park, Shinbundang and GTX line...
> 
> Here is the full article from Korea Times
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2016/05/116_205080.html


----------



## aquaticko

So the Gyeongbu Expressway burial project in Seocho is going to put it 40m underground? Any reason for putting it so deep?

I feel like someone should try to compile a list of major projects which would fall into the Japanese deep underground classification. Seems like South Korea is jumping onto that idea with this expressway burial and probably the GTX lines, as well.


----------



## inno4321

^^
youngsan 4 area ground breaking ceremony at yesterday














^^
public presentation about youngsan green park project by ministry of land&transfer
located at center of seoul
area : 2430,000㎡


----------



## inno4321

^^
1000 PUBLIC CHAIRS in youngsan 4 area public park.
Now U/C 
GROUND BREAKING CEREMONY AT YESTERDAY 
this park will be connected with YOUNGSAN park(huge as 70% of central park of NYC).












^^
Today korean government selected "FREE ADVERTISEMENT ZONE" among above 1 or 2 zone
Above 4 area candidate in seoul
Esepcially they will built *world largest LED FASAD WALL in myoungdong* 
MYONGDONG!SEOUL STATION / GANGNAM CORSSING /COEX+HYUNDAI HQ /DONGDAEMUN DDP
HUGE LED zone will be built in there


----------



## inno4321

pc screenshot
http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=0426ksj&logNo=220558713485
^^
Chungdam street make "빛의 거리"!!!!
1.4km 4000 led lighting


----------



## The seventh shape

I hope they don't put those advertisements on the Samsung Towers. They are among the best skyscrapers in Seoul and would be ruined by those big billboards. I'd be surprised if Samsung agreed to that too.


----------



## inno4321

adult image hosting
upload image online free
^^
Ministry of korea administration selected COEX&HYUNDAI HQ area selected as first free advertisement zone in korea
24 HOURS 365 DAYS LED AD-SHOW
Count down show, Fasad festival
SAMSUNG, LG, SM etc 39 company express participated opinion about this project.





The seventh shape said:


> I hope they don't put those advertisements on the Samsung Towers. They are among the best skyscrapers in Seoul and would be ruined by those big billboards. I'd be surprised if Samsung agreed to that too.


yes SAMSUNG HQ is excellent building by itself. So no adver put on cladding


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> 1000 PUBLIC CHAIRS in youngsan 4 area public park.
> Now U/C
> GROUND BREAKING CEREMONY AT YESTERDAY
> this park will be connected with YOUNGSAN park(huge as 70% of central park of NYC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Today korean government selected "FREE ADVERTISEMENT ZONE" among above 1 or 2 zone
> Above 4 area candidate in seoul
> Esepcially they will built *world largest LED FASAD WALL in myoungdong*
> MYONGDONG!SEOUL STATION / GANGNAM CORSSING /COEX+HYUNDAI HQ /DONGDAEMUN DDP
> HUGE LED zone will be built in there


the winner is COEX+HYUNDAI HQ!


----------



## inno4321

^^
Make MOU with military camp for remodeling old tank prevent concrete into cultural space.(dobong district)
at 1 december


^^
songpa district
3800㎡ play ground open 





^^
youngdeungpo district
yangpyoung 2dong citizens support center ground breaking at 5 december
citizens support center, day care, small library, muti hall, 120 car parking lot 



^^
In cbd area 100m street for old age people 
remind 1960~70


----------



## kimahrikku1

Newscast about the project, with nice videos that give a good impression about where everything will be displayed and how it will play out.


----------



## The seventh shape

I don't see it as being very successful. People don't really congregate on the street in that area, the way they do in Piccadilly circus and Times Square, and it's not a meeting point. They just go from the subway station straight to the Co-Ex mall to hang out there. And with that wide loud road its just not a very inviting place for most people, except for skyscraper enthusiasts like us perhaps. Truth is there are no really good squares or plazas in Seoul that would be good for this kind of thing. It's really lacking in that respect.


----------



## jain ladda

*Seoul Tallest Building Projects and proposals 2016*


----------



## inno4321

gangnam district
old japanses school turn to ICT center
they turn and remodeling For new venture company or ICT start up company


sudaemoon district

open 4.5km obstacle free forest walking road at Oct 
amsan mountain design as below 10% decree slide
small stage/observation deck/public toilet/drinking spot



songpa district
solar panel completed
100㎾ per day, 36500kW per a year
supply electronic to nearby library



yeungdeungpo distirct
dangsan 2 dong citizens center open at 10 month ago




gangbukgu district

opasan mountain 
1.32㎞ free obstacle walking road+ 450m jogging course at november
disable people and mother who carry baby 
also install CCTV some point



hotel in cbd U/C





youngsan gu

approve extension size in youngsan station
CGV HQ will be move to here
and CGV will be built largest cinema in asia
22 cinema 4600 seats
and IMAX cinema too
ans seoul asking public donation as △보행연결브릿지 walking bridge (용산복합역사~용산관광호텔 공공보행통로 연결) △공공보행통로 환경개선 pedestrian friendly facility (문화·전시시설, 휴게시설, 관광·안내데스크 설치) △그랜드 캐노피 설치grand canopy for cutural and take rest(문화공연·휴게시설) △편익·서비스시설 citizens suppoter center and medical rooms(주민편의시설, 의무실) 







car road diet 
1 lane turn to walking boar
1.1㎞ 
make crossing/ plant tree




The seventh shape said:


> I don't see it as being very successful. People don't really congregate on the street in that area, the way they do in Piccadilly circus and Times Square, and it's not a meeting point. They just go from the subway station straight to the Co-Ex mall to hang out there. And with that wide loud road its just not a very inviting place for most people, except for skyscraper enthusiasts like us perhaps. Truth is there are no really good squares or plazas in Seoul that would be good for this kind of thing. It's really lacking in that respect.


yes that avenue people just go and passing by.
i want myoungdong instead of coex
but let's see what they will do in there maybe they thinking largest underground space in youngdongdareo project and hyundai supertall and olympic develop project
or they expect some grand korea public show in car road such like a count down show/


----------



## inno4321

^^
changdong arena project
official confirm announce at this month by seoul city
arena 37500㎡
sport&cultural complex 6400㎡
hotel 20100㎡
residence studio 40200㎡
parking lot 60000㎡






^^
http://blog.naver.com/8888942/220775026366

post img
^^
http://blog.naver.com/nljkyh/220772566421
Ehwa university hospital & medical university in magok


----------



## inno4321

^^
GURO GYJUNG project. LH received residence people from public offering
45fl, total 2214 houses


^^
KORAIL push SUSAEK station site as complex develop


KORAIL push seoul station site develop
This site 3 times lager scale master plan under work by KORAIL 
Actually original project dismiss and more grand scale project by KORAIL+SEOUL
This site will be connected with YOUNGSAN IBD project


^^
KORAIL push gangwundae station site complex
KORAIL co work with seoul for base master plan for develop
55,000㎡

^^
above is Seoul station original plan 
But KORAIL AND SEOUL extend develop size 3 times larger scale.
So above rendering dismiss. KOREAIL prepare New rendering. So we can see big size rendering soon 
40fl Main tower+rail road cover sky deck included+extend develop around station.

free upload


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Three new Duty Free licences granted in Seoul*

The Korea Customs Service has granted 3 licences for large duty frees in Seoul. Lotte World, which lost its licence last year, has won one of the three new licences to operate a Duty Free shop starting next year. The other winners are Shinsegae Gangnam (located at Express Bus Terminal) and Hyundai Coex.

Here is an article about the announcement from yesterday:



> Top three retailers win new duty-free licenses in Seoul
> 
> 
> Lotte Duty Free, Hyundai Department Store and Shinsegae DF have won new licenses to operate duty-free stores in the affluent Gangnam district in Seoul, the Korea Customs Service said on Saturday evening.
> 
> Two other big rivals SK Networks and HDC Shilla failed to get the ticket, after a six month battle to tap into the demand of growing Chinese tourists in southern Seoul.
> 
> The announcement came despite strong opposition from civic groups and lawmakers, who demanded that the government suspend the decision until the prosecution completes its investigation into the allegations that major conglomerates made donates to the Mir and Sports foundations in return for favors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lotte Duty Free store located at the Lotte World Tower in Jamsil is to reopen with a new license given to Lotte for duty-free operation on Saturday. (Yonhap)
> 
> The KCS said it picked a total of six duty-free operators -- three conglomerates in Seoul and three small and medium enterprises in Seoul, Busan and Gangwon. Among the SMEs, Top City won the Seoul slot, Busan Duty Free for Busan, and Alpensia, for Gangwon.
> 
> The conglomerate winners get to operate their duty-free shops for five years, after spending up to one year preparing for the opening. The SME winners can renew their license once, having a maximum of 10 years of duty-free operations, the KCS said.
> 
> Apparently quelling worries over potential favors to a certain company, the KCS stressed that its license selection committee consisted of six professors, nine civil members from think tanks, civic groups and two government officials, who gathered for evaluation in a remote venue in Cheonan just three days ahead of the announcement.
> 
> The committee evaluated the companies in 12 categories, with the heaviest weights on the financial health, the optimum level of investment size and business sustainability, it said.
> 
> Hyundai Department Store marked the highest score of 801.5 out of the full 1,000, followed by Lotte Duty Free with 800.1 and Shinsegae DF with 769.6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai Department Store's Coex branch where it will newly open a duty-free shop. (Yonhap)
> 
> The bidding and selection process coincided with the influence-peddling scandal and lawmakers’ grilling over allegations that Lotte Group Chairman Shin Dong-bin and SK Group Chairman Chey Tae-won had requested in secret meetings that now-impeached president Park restore their duty-free licenses. Both companies have flatly denied the allegations.
> 
> “If the KCS had delayed or cancelled the selection of duty-free licenses without legal grounds, bidders would have suffered economic damage,” KCS said in a statement.
> 
> “If any selected company later turns out to have cheated in the selection process, the KCS will immediately cancel the license.”
> 
> With the new license, Lotte Duty Free will be able to reopen a duty-free store at Lotte World Tower in Jamsil, southeastern Seoul. Hyundai Department Store’s duty-free shop will be located at its Coex branch in Samseong-dong and Shinsegae DF’s outlet at Central City, a shopping and entertainment complex in Seocho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shisegae DF's duty-free store in Central City in southern Seoul. (Yonhap)
> 
> All three locations are connected with mega retail facilities, seemingly in line with the government’s purpose of giving additional duty-free licenses, “to boost domestic demand by aggressively making use of the high demand of Chinese tourists and to create new jobs.”
> 
> In relation to duty-free business, Lotte vowed to invest 2.3 trillion won ($1.9 billion) for the next five years to attract foreign tourists, build tourism infrastructure in Gangnam and support SMEs. Hyundai Department Store is pouring 30 billion won over the next five years into tourism infrastructure in the Coex area and Shinsegae DF pledged 350 billion won investment for Gangnam tourism.
> 
> By Kim Yoon-mi ([email protected])


http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20161218000180


----------



## inno4321

20161128_125509_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
https://www.facebook.com/Seoul-city-1574825932840267/
^^
More photo above rendering 
*I take a photos in seoul city hall's exhibition *about NEW project(saewoon/donhwamoon) design competition


----------



## cestlavie24

inno4321 said:


> 20161128_125509_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> https://www.facebook.com/Seoul-city-1574825932840267/
> ^^
> More photo above rendering
> *I take a photos in seoul city hall's exhibition *about NEW project(saewoon/donhwamoon) design competition


it looks nakwon shopping mall


----------



## inno4321

20161020_130056_375 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
https://www.facebook.com/Seoul-city-1574825932840267/
^^
guess what?


cestlavie24 said:


> it looks nakwon shopping mall


yer right
your mayor preserved ugly concrete building hno:


----------



## inno4321

post images
^^jayangdong new project


----------



## kimahrikku1

New renders for the future Yongsan Park. There is a full exhibit about it at the War Memorial of Korea, where I happened to go by yesterday, with renders different sections of the park, and a large scale replica. Really hope this project goes through. It looks great.



http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/11072


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> New renders for the future Yongsan Park. There is a full exhibit about it at the War Memorial of Korea, where I happened to go by yesterday, with renders different sections of the park, and a large scale replica. Really hope this project goes through. It looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/11072


^^
So did you suggest your opinion about park?

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=011&aid=0002776661
^^
official 
demolish this one and to built Rosewood Hotel


----------



## inno4321

SAM_3166 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3169 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Yesterday photo
Demolish begin!!
*Rosewood hotel built in there!! *
full photos https://www.facebook.com/Seoul-city-1574825932840267/


----------



## The seventh shape

The new Hana bank building is almost finished and looking well. 
IMG_1798 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr

IMG_1801 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

New Hotel Prince building in Myeongdong has been completed. The building on the left of the second picture is new also. 
IMG_1794 by The_Seventh_Shape, on FlickrIMG_1792 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr

This building in Sinsa, with its sparkling lights, looks fantastic at night, but didn't come out well in this iphone 4 camera picture. 
IMG_1805 by The_Seventh_Shape, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1

Project for the redevelopment of the Hangang Park at Yeouido has been finalized.

Project to be completed in 2019.


----------



## aquaticko

^^Video's not working


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> ^^Video's not working


Fixed!


----------



## Sister Ray

*South Great Gate to get traffic-free zone*

Korea's first National Treasure is to get a traffic-free entertainment spot, in response to complaints of poor accessibility due to heavy traffic.

A 2,500-square-meter area next to South Great Gate, also known as Namdaemun or Sungnyemun, will become a mini square for street festivals and a city-designated photo zone, according to Seoul Metropolitan Government Sunday.

With decades-old Namdaemun Market within five minutes' walk, the area will work closely with the traditional venue, promoting vendors and food for tourists.

SMG's latest addition to the South Great Gate area is purportedly in line with the city's ongoing renovation project called "Seoullo 7017."

This will turn an aged overpass across Seodaemun-gu and Jung-gu districts into a promenade within this year.

Seoul will select one of designs by five environmental architects, with construction due to start in the second half of this year.


----------



## aquaticko

Thank gawd! The traffic snarl around Namdaemun--insane 10-lane roads and all--has stood out in my mind as one of the best examples of Korea's road-madness for as long as I can remember being interested in urban planning, Seoul, and Korea generally. Can't wait to see what improvements architects and planners have in mind.


----------



## Sister Ray

^^ Indeed. For a structure designated as National Treasure Number One it boggles the mind how it has been treated so poorly by the city's planners.


----------



## hotwheels123

Hanwha Headquarters Remodelling Underway in Seoul



> Originally completed in 1998, the Hanwha Headquarters tower in downtown Seoul was initially built as a relatively non-descript office block at the centre of a cluster of office towers that line the heavily urbanized Cheonggyecheon Stream running through the city centre. At 21 storeys tall and currently clad in a mixture of grey-brown panelling and dark-blue-tinted windows, the tower has long been in need of a facelift. The tower and related public realm elements are set to be completely revamped by UNStudio as part of an ambitious remodelling project to be completed by 2018.


----------



## inno4321

hotwheels123 said:


> Hanwha Headquarters Remodelling Underway in Seoul


^^
It is GLAD to see my photo in SRC main page!


----------



## Jim856796

The nighttime rendering for the Hanwha Headquarters building shows an apparent re-skinning of the first two floors of the office building to the east (left) of it (Hyunam Building), though the daytime render does not show such a re-skinning. Does this mean a potential re-cladding of the Hyunam Building as well?


----------



## inno4321

^^
New seoul project



Jim856796 said:


> The nighttime rendering for the Hanwha Headquarters building shows an apparent re-skinning of the first two floors of the office building to the east (left) of it (Hyunam Building), though the daytime render does not show such a re-skinning. Does this mean a potential re-cladding of the Hyunam Building as well?


You mean jang gyu building(장교)
Yes I can check re-skinning at rendering 
It seems show first 2fl remodeling 

but I check seoul data but can't find anything information about plan.
So i think that so far that rendering is just miss representation or exaggerate 
btw that building old now. So I think it must changed something new or remodeling


----------



## aquaticko

^^Inno, what station is that project render next to? Was trying to look at big train stations to figure it out, but I didn't see anything that kind of matched that picture. 

It looks quite tall, but if that's the final design, it'll be another missed opportunity for something really special hno:.


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^

On the lower left side you can see construction going on at a highrise building.
The steel skeleton of this building was standing empty for many years. I'm happy to see that finally something is happening with it!

source and copyright: http://blog.naver.com/zkapf99/220955861697


----------



## inno4321

*hongdae all photo taken within one bus stop area.*

hongdae all photo taken within one bus stop area.
SAM_3940 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3941 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3942 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3943 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3944 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3945 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3946 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3948 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3947 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3950 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3951 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3952 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3953 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3954 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
hongdae station complex
SAM_3955 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
new street park
SAM_3956 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3957 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



hongdae all photo taken within one bus stop area. you can feel how seoul fast changed



aquaticko said:


> ^^Inno, what station is that project render next to? Was trying to look at big train stations to figure it out, but I didn't see anything that kind of matched that picture.
> 
> It looks quite tall, but if that's the final design, it'll be another missed opportunity for something really special hno:.


^^
bit later i will reply your question.


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> ^^Inno, what station is that project render next to? Was trying to look at big train stations to figure it out, but I didn't see anything that kind of matched that picture.
> 
> It looks quite tall, but if that's the final design, it'll be another missed opportunity for something really special hno:.


It is the big Cheongnyangri Station project. There is already a thread about it, but it hasn't been updated recently.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742344

This project is not to be mistaken for the other project spearheaded by Lotte right across the street, on the site of the former Cheongnyangri 588 red-light district, and which is already being demolished. (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1775511&page=2)

EDIT : Just went through the press. There was an article from January saying that this project might be in danger, and a more recent one (http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017031713520194102) from a week ago saying that it has picked up steam again, and they were targeting for a late 2017 groundbreaking. So if that's true that would be great news.


----------



## inno4321

BREAKING NEWS!

HYUNDAI GROUP to built NEW supertall(ALMOST) in Seoul riverside!!!!
to built over 48fl+5 unit building as complex develop use!!!
this project different new independent project HYUNDAI HQ in KEPCO 569M TOWER!!!
This project area 40% of HYUNDAI HQ's supertall!!

So massive new project!!!! gorgeous HYUNDAI!!


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^

great news! Its relatively close to the new 39-floor, 150m high Accor-Ambassador Hotel next to Yongsan station.

I'm looking forward to the design of this project


----------



## inno4321

^^
I agree 
New riverside hyundai project will be harmony with Accor-Ambassador Hotel.
Accro is very unique design especially gate shape.


----------



## aquaticko

Is this to be a residential, hotel, office, or mixed-use tower? 

Odd to see Hyundai doing another skyscraper now, what with all the amazingly-complicated logistics which will be involved in the Hyundai development in Gangnam.


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> Is this to be a residential, hotel, office, or mixed-use tower?
> 
> Odd to see Hyundai doing another skyscraper now, what with all the amazingly-complicated logistics which will be involved in the Hyundai development in Gangnam.


Now plan is to built 1 Hotel 4 officetel
but that site historical place where CEO of hyundai motor begin his first career as lower employee. So Mr chung has specially memory about that place. So I believe company will carefully develop.


----------



## aquaticko

^^I hope that he chooses a more personal, sentimental design. The Hyundai GBC is a decent design, but it could've been built anywhere; hopefully, Chung's memories of this place will play a role in its design, and give it something truly special.


----------



## The seventh shape

I can't recognise the location from the photo. Can anyone explain?


----------



## kimahrikku1

The seventh shape said:


> I can't recognise the location from the photo. Can anyone explain?



Does that picture help? It's at the Northern End of Wonhyo Bridge, between Yeouido and Yongdan.













http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/04/06/2017040600955.html


----------



## inno4321

bam sum island eco friendly sight seeing bridge


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^
Remodeling is going ahead. I think the result will be really good!

source and copyright: www.daehanmindecline.com


----------



## inno4321

http://www.thebell.co.kr/front/free/contents/news/article_view.asp?key=201704030100001930000116
^^
NEW PARNAS TOWER will be built in Yeiudo
According to the report Old MBC broadcasting site public offering almost All korea main developing company suggest participated on this project.
This site directly behind Parc1 over 300m U/C
And try to develop as complex landmark such like residence/commercial etc.

Especially MBC company give to guide line "we will selected final consortium who suggest same scale building like PARNAS TOWER in Samseoungdong!"

So SAME scale building will be built in Yeoudo.

"Seoul has no proper empty land due to density. So everybody looking forward to catch this precious site. When PROJECT COMPLETED THEN IT WILL be one of triple landmark with Parc1 and IFC SEOUL"

P.S PARNAS TOWER IS BASEMENT 8F~GROUND 40FL.


SECOND

KB Bank prepare moving NEW HQ in Seoul.
25fl new HQ in Yeoudo.


----------



## inno4321

HANA BANK INVEST 540 MILLIONS ON NEW TWIN TOWER IN CBD


----------



## inno4321

Snap_2017.05.05 06.00.02_005 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서





upload imgcertificity.com
^^
pyungchangdong art museum


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Destruction of new Seoul Station and underground Seoul Station - Noryangjin Station section*

A new project has been proposed. A very big project if I might say. As mentioned, the entire Seoul Station would be rebuilt underground. As part of the project:

- The " Modern" Seoul Station would be demolished (see picture of the current station)








http://alog.auric.or.kr/JC/Post/b66c0a54-1626-4f5d-830a-4419e792ece5.aspx

It's big but it's a bit of a mess with various parts. Nothing to be ashamed of, but there is certainly an argument for rebuilding it, underground or not

- All the lines would be rebuilt underground, in a grid pattern, instead of the current layout which is a bit of a mess.
- It would allow for the addition of new lines, such as the Shinbundang line (late 2020s), Shinansan line (line 2020s), GTX A (2023), (mid 2020s), as well as the existing AREX, Gyeongui-Jungang, KTX, regular train lines. Subway lines 1 and 4 would stay where they are currently, slight East of the other tracks.
- The railroads would then be rebuilt underground for the entire Seoul Station - Noryangjin station section (including Yongsan station). The existing overground section would then be replaced by a park, as has been the case recently for the Gyeongui Line Forest Park for example, although that new park would be wider. This project is also related to the Yongsan US garrison park transformation, which should be completed by 2027.

Sounds very interesting, although many questions remain regarding feasibility and financing










http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/05/13/2017051300180.html


----------



## aquaticko

Sounds very interesting; I've always thought that Seoul deserved a nicer main station, though I always had in mind something more like a grand train shed, like the one in Gwangmyeong.

I do think that the idea of long, linear parks is a good one; it's much easier to integrate into daily life a park which you can pass through in 5 minutes than one that takes half an hour to see the breadth of.

Question, though--why not just deck over the tracks? I'm pretty sure that the tracks south of the station are below grade, and it would seem it's a much cheaper than digging a kilometers-long tunnel.


----------



## Jim856796

A few questions about this recently-announced plan:

1. If all of the Seoul and Yongsan Stations' aboveground structures are apparently slated for demolition in the future, then where will all the shops, etc. housed within them go? Will they be underground like the tracks and platforms?

2. Will any future redevelopment of the Seoul Station result in its old building getting dumped as well? I hope not.

3. And will the recent "Seoul 7017" project (in which an old flyover is converted into a park) be rendered pointless by this new huge railway-to-parkland project?


----------



## kimahrikku1

I already gave an answer to some of your questions on this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140049191&postcount=70

But, nonetheless, here is what we can say at this point. Of course this project is still in its planning phase and might evolve, or get scrapped altogether.

@Aquaticko. I agree with you. As for the tracks, they are not below grade, or at least not enough to build a deck over it in a safe, efficient, cost-conscious and convenient way. There are actually a couple of roads going under the railroad (half-bridge / half-tunnel). They might be below grade near Seoul Station, but at least not near Yongsan.

@Jim856796. (most of my answers are only conjectures, as we don't know what the actual project will look like)
1/ Yes, on the plan above, shops, plazas, ticket booths would be located underground (B1 and B2). If there is a park in lieu of the current station, we could still of course expect this area to have some buildings, access points, exits for taxis and bus (the transfer station would also be located underground). So I expect the area directly above the tracks at Seoul Station to still have some entrance building.

Of course, Seoul already has similar large shopping complexes, such as COEX, Gangnam Station or Express Bus Terminal.

2/ Of course not, Seoul Station is a designated Historic Site, and can't simply be demolished. It's one of the country's most symbolic buildings in the early 20th century. Right now it's being used as a Museum / Culture Complex. I wouldn't be surprised if the old station were rehabilitated as the entry point of the new station. I don't really know, but it's almost sure that it will be central in the new plan.

3/ No, I don't think so. The overpass is located directly North of the Station, so I don't think it would suffer from the linear park or the demolition of the current station. Actually having this new park could improve the connectivity of Seoullo 7017 with the railway park.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Destruction of new Seoul Station and underground Seoul Station - Noryangjin Station section*
> 
> A new project has been proposed. A very big project if I might say. As mentioned, the entire Seoul Station would be rebuilt underground. As part of the project:
> 
> - The " Modern" Seoul Station would be demolished (see picture of the current station)
> 
> 
> It's big but it's a bit of a mess with various parts. Nothing to be ashamed of, but there is certainly an argument for rebuilding it, underground or not
> 
> - All the lines would be rebuilt underground, in a grid pattern, instead of the current layout which is a bit of a mess.
> - It would allow for the addition of new lines, such as the Shinbundang line (late 2020s), Shinansan line (line 2020s), GTX A (2023), (mid 2020s), as well as the existing AREX, Gyeongui-Jungang, KTX, regular train lines. Subway lines 1 and 4 would stay where they are currently, slight East of the other tracks.
> - The railroads would then be rebuilt underground for the entire Seoul Station - Noryangjin station section (including Yongsan station). The existing overground section would then be replaced by a park, as has been the case recently for the Gyeongui Line Forest Park for example, although that new park would be wider. This project is also related to the Yongsan US garrison park transformation, which should be completed by 2027.
> 
> Sounds very interesting, although many questions remain regarding feasibility and financing
> 
> 
> http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/05/13/2017051300180.html


^^
well 
It is great project announce by Seoul.
Now seoul 2 major buried underground road U/C in my home town(subugansundoro) and kyuongin high way 

also further more one is confirm which dongbugansun highway is going to buried underground and make park over road surface.

and other Huge biggest asia underground transfer station prepare in gangnam.

and More huge buried underground highway project push up by sucho district mayor. sucho project has no competed size of scale among above all project.
Unfortunately now seoul mayor hesitate participated on that project due to if project completed then gangnam area more develop and city develop gap wider between 강북Northern river and 강남 southern river, 

anyway This seoul station project amazing.

But onething is skeptical
I'm afraid of now mayor using this project as propaganda for re elected next seoul mayor vote.

anyway Now president of korea and now mayor same political alliance 
And ministry of land&transfer concern saying this project as national task.
So it is little bit reliable whether real U/C or just unrealistic rendering .


----------



## inno4321

image upload

Open public library in COEX
shinsaegae civil company's donation
they built 2fl library like tokyo
2800㎡(약 847평) floor area
13m height book tower 3 unit to built in then center of mall
So people can reading book and relaxing 
50000 book
eBook system apply
400 magazine 
this coex is going to connected with YOUNGDONG DAERO huge transfer system and HYUNDAI HQ and Olympic mice hub


----------



## inno4321

SAM_3957 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
photo uploading
Le Méridien Hotels in shinchon

http://estate.mk.co.kr/news2011/view.php?year=2017&no=327263


----------



## inno4321

image hosting over 10mb
^^
COPYRIGHT TO 공간건축 
Design confirm
SEOUL PUBLIC ANIMATION CENTER IN NAMSAN


----------



## inno4321

Olympic main stadium remodeling 
preserved historical value So not demolish but remodeling

Now 70 thousand seat reduce to 50 thousands
So seat more wider and relaxing to enjoy sport
and digging ground 1.5m and new made ground near seat closer 2 thousands seat
and to built sky deck on the top of stadium so enjoy landscape
SUb stadium remove to east and to built new
and to built underground parking lot accommodate 1300 car
and built 135room youth hotel


----------



## inno4321

free upload pictures
^^
Now Seoul's city tendency is car road buried underground and demolish elevated road
Above map is What/how many road buried underground project ongoing in seoul.

1.Jaemulpo highway buried underground about 7.53km Now u/c+Kyungin high way buried underground about 11km Now proposal
2. Subugansun highway buried underground about 10.33km Now u/c
3. il ho sun subway/train rail road buried underground about 5 km Now proposal 
4. kyungbu highway buried underground about 6.11km Now proposal
5. Dongbu highway buried underground about 17.2 km Now get approved
6. Youngdongdaero massive transfer underground 640m 6 level below ground Now approved
7. 88olympic stadium around road buried underground about 420m+1km+1.5km Now get approved
8. Kyungwonsun subway/train rail road buried underground about 3.8 km Now proposal + kANGBYUNBUKRO buried underground about 6.2 km Now proposal


----------



## inno4321

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/05/26/2017052602313.html
^^
HYUNDAI CONSTRUCTION COMPANY try to buying Yongsan UN site.
They want to built New company head quarter in there.

what a great choice!!!


----------



## Applerecords

Are they swimming in cash or something? They already have the GBC, and they have plans to build something at another site in Yongsan. And I thought that the GBC will be the HQ. Are they trying to be a property developer and a retail giant on top of the motor industry?


----------



## inno4321

Applerecords said:


> Are they swimming in cash or something? They already have the GBC, and they have plans to build something at another site in Yongsan. And I thought that the GBC will be the HQ. Are they trying to be a property developer and a retail giant on top of the motor industry?


^^
Good question
Indeed HYUNDAI gear up many New project in Seoul.
Hyundai GBC supertall HQ and Hapjoung a bunch of skyscraper project (nearby Yongsan) and this one(UN site)

according to the report Hyundai construction try to betting $ 1 billions to buying this special land. So many other civil construction company shocking about that cause If hyunday decide to buying this land they can pay huge cash than any other.

Hyundai already beaten SAMSUNG to buying GBC land. every body shock cause HYUNDAI CEO betting $10 billions which 3 times expensive market expecting high price.

Anyway Not yet confirm but if HYUNDAI construction buying this UN site then they want to built this land for NEW HQ of hyundai construction.

So HYUNDAI&KIA motor'S global HQ will be GBC
and HYUNDAI construction HQ will be Yongsan UN site.

I really like Hyundai Buyng UN site than any other civil company. Cause other company try to built ordinary luxury residence and commercial.
But HYUNDAI want to built HQ. So great and creative design expecting also more luxury commercial facility too. 
This location very center of seoul and nearby ETAWON and Grand Yongsan National park 
So very precious land and give vibrancy around aloomy distirct. 

What is interesting is if Hyundai construction HQ move to this land(UN Site) then another new project possible in CBD. cause now HQ located in CBD's old building. They can rebuilt this one too something beautiful tower


----------



## inno4321

http://news1.kr/articles/?3006871
^^
BREAKING NEWS
Seoul approved to built New 50fl tower infront of LWT 555M!!!!
[단독]잠실5단지 "최고 50층 주상복합·호텔 7개동 짓는다"
잠실5단지 조합, 시 요구 반영한 재건축 최종 수정안 제출

TO built 50fl 3 residence tower + 45FL 1+40FL 1+ 35FL 1+ 40fl HOTEL&OFFICE
So total 7 skyscraper to built infront LWT


----------



## aquaticko

^^If I understand that linked article correctly, they agreed to allow the >35fl height because, instead of skyscraper-ing the whole district, they'll put a road through the middle of Jamsil 3-dong and build on the section closer to the river.

In my mind, they'd ideally turn the other section--abutting the intersection which LWT is on--with a park, and build a walkable podium structure on the portion with towers. Very excited to see whatever they come up with.


----------



## inno4321

^^
SEOUL COPYRIGHT

http://www.munhwa.com/news/view.html?no=2017052901071427099001
^^
Mapo Old oil tank remodeling to Cultural&concerthall


----------



## Applerecords

I'm all for new skyscrapers decorating the skyline of Seoul, but I don't see how this is a economic decision. I mean, wouldn't the GBC alone be enough to house all of the affiliates including the Motor corp? Or are they all different companies which were split after the death of the former chairman? And that 10 billion scheme was stupid. I get that they wanted to secure the land no matter what, but they could've done it with way less cash. It's not a very smart long-term investment.


----------



## inno4321

^^
Woo e light rail transit(many station)
northern seoul easily access into Bukhan mountain by this train 
Almost completed








^^
subway 9 extension line U/C
this subway pass rich district in seoul
gangnam HYUNDAI GBC TOWER~OYLMPIC STADIUM~nearby LWT 555M~OLYMPIC PARK







^^
Shilm~bong chun tunnel for car raod

[/QUOTE]eoul, but I don't see how this is a economic decision. I mean, wouldn't the GBC alone be enough to house all of the affiliates including the Motor corp? Or are they all different companies which were split after the death of the former chairman? And that 10 billion scheme was stupid. I get that they wanted to secure the land no matter what, but they could've done it with way less cash. It's not a very smart long-term investment.[/QUOTE]

well
GBC is not enough accommodate All HYUNDAI Group's affiliate 
HYUNDAY construction is one of main affiliate of HYUNDAY GROUP.
They want to built new HQ
Probably HYUNDAY think new center of seoul will be Yongsan
And seoul very shortage new huge empty land.
So this UN site very special 
why not they buying that? It is worthy betting

BTW Concern 10 billions betting in GBC
I think it is good choice.
If i'm CEO of Hyunday then I would have buy Yongsan IBD's KORAIL land rather than GBC site.
BTW GBC land 10 billions is affordable price. cause annually Gangnam estate price rise up 9~10% per a year since 1996
So GBC land is rational price. When GBC completed then nobody can;t buying around ordinary land with same price now.
HYUNDAY CEO buying that GBC land for 100 years for Group's future.


----------



## inno4321

^^
the penthouse in chung dam
$4~10 millions usd








^^
susomun history park


----------



## inno4321

http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?&year=2017&no=365491
http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?&year=2017&no=365490
^^
*Breaking News*
total 54만㎡ project begin!!
Seucho district&Seoul government co-operation New commercial&business hub district project 

Lotte chilsung site 4만3438㎡ &Krong site 3만5316㎡ and around area develop as new hub area
these two site area 26% more larger than HYUNDAI GBC site
and bigger than nearby SAMSUNG HQ 2만4000㎡

Government is going to changed land used purposed from 3 degree residence to commercial sued which can develop and complex building

Furthermore government is going to received as payback from Lotte&KORONG company for tremendous profit from development
And that huge public money will be investment "Massive buried underground project of Kungbu highway!"

We can see another huge skyscraper in Gangnam area soon!!


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Gwangwhamun Park*

The city (in coordination with the government) has just proposed to remove cars entirely at the street level from Sejong Avenue (also known as Gwangwhamun).

This has been a project that had been floated around for a few years, with talks of only taking the road away on the West side of the plaza, and have traffic go both way on the East side. I didn't like that project so much, because the balance of the avenue (with the statues, the Gwangwhamun gate) would have been lost. But now they'll have a tunnel underneath the park/square, and have street-level pedestrian only.

I think it's a good idea. The square as it stands right now is tough to access from my experience, with few pedestrian crossings, lots of concrete everywhere, and a lack of space. It seems like they're going for the expensive option, which is certainly interesting.

As part of the masterplan, they plan to rebuild the corner towers of the Gyeongbokgung Palace (right now only the East one exist), but it's cut off from the rest of the palace by a right turn street. The plan also involves the building of a Haetae statue (The mythological lion creature that is a symbol of Korea), and link the park to the Uijeongbu, which is being restored and was the Prime Minister's office during the Joseon Dynasty.

The detailed project will be finalized in late 2017, so I wouldn't expect any construction to start before 2019.










http://news1.kr/articles/?3008875


----------



## Applerecords

This kinda looks like the Tiananmen square. I wish they would build more tall buildings around the square that has storefronts facing the plaza. And if they're trying to dig a tunnel, what'll happen to the displays beneath the Sejong Statue and the subway station? At least I'm really glad that the Palace is finally getting the restoration it deserves after so many years.


----------



## aquaticko

^^I would imagine that the infrastructure currently in place underneath Gwanghwamun will remain, as trying to move anything additional would just be that much more expensive and interruptive. I have to agree, though, that something will need to be done to actually make the square feel special. I was very unimpressed with Tiananmen Square specifically because it's really just a large, flat, paved/concrete area whose primary facet of interest is its size--which is hard to be impressed with specifically because it's mostly flat and featureless. 

Undeniably, having such a large, pedestrian-exclusive area is conceptually appealing, but disallowing bicycles and making it purely pedestrian isn't ideal because it'll just take a long time to cross. Not that it doesn't now (obviously, the total area will remain the same with or without roads), but what seems to me to be the problem is still scale. With or without roads, Gwanghwamun is a large space, and to keep it interesting did and will still require that something is there other than a few statues. 

At the same time, anything which might provide real interest could potentially distract from the point of the whole square--the views of Gyeongbokgung and Bukhansan. 

I don't know; this is a difficult problem to deal with. Certainly, making it more pedestrian friendly is good, but they'll have to be very creative with balancing all these aspects of the redesign.

P.S. Issues of scale are exactly what bothers me about most Korean cities other than (but still including to a lesser extent) Seoul. A lot of older Korean streets and perfectly sized and designed for pedestrian-only or pedestrian and bicycle traffic, being narrow and winding. However, almost all of them permit cars, making them extremely hazardous; this, I think, is one of the reasons pedestrian traffic deaths are so high in Korea relative to most other developed countries. This auto-friendliness is bad for the environment--both by permitting that much more driving and by inducing more people to drive from A to B, instead of being multi-modal and walking/biking/mass transiting--and bad for people, by reducing walking. Considering how incredibly well setup much of urban Korea is for non-motorized travel, it drives me bonkers to see cars given so much rule of the road.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Gwangwhamun Park*
> 
> The city (in coordination with the government) has just proposed to remove cars entirely at the street level from Sejong Avenue (also known as Gwangwhamun).
> 
> This has been a project that had been floated around for a few years, with talks of only taking the road away on the West side of the plaza, and have traffic go both way on the East side. I didn't like that project so much, because the balance of the avenue (with the statues, the Gwangwhamun gate) would have been lost. But now they'll have a tunnel underneath the park/square, and have street-level pedestrian only.
> 
> I think it's a good idea. The square as it stands right now is tough to access from my experience, with few pedestrian crossings, lots of concrete everywhere, and a lack of space. It seems like they're going for the expensive option, which is certainly interesting.
> 
> As part of the masterplan, they plan to rebuild the corner towers of the Gyeongbokgung Palace (right now only the East one exist), but it's cut off from the rest of the palace by a right turn street. The plan also involves the building of a Haetae statue (The mythological lion creature that is a symbol of Korea), and link the park to the Uijeongbu, which is being restored and was the Prime Minister's office during the Joseon Dynasty.
> 
> The detailed project will be finalized in late 2017, so I wouldn't expect any construction to start before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news1.kr/articles/?3008875


^^
I like this project
This square might be use for "mass demonstration mob mecca place" but nonetheless this restore need for restore historical city of seoul









^^
Seoul fire station administration HQ









^^
gangnam circle high way 4 district u/c





^^
copyright to http://www.pholar.co/post/1284855/10819107

^^
Not seoul project but
Seoul-Incheon Int air port 2 terminal U/C
Almost completed
image upload no ads
^^
this is shuttle which moving between old air port and new one

http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201706011511326080239
^^
And SK government fast decision to begin another extension project of airport which name is Incheon airport 4 step U/C project
Cause this above 2 terminal is too small to accommodate air port needs

*So we can see New wing terminal in above rendering official name is Air side*
*Today officially selected hanguk jonghab gysulwon selected as for design Air side
*


----------



## inno4321

^^
http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201202241004190690070
map http://naver.me/xVXsJlqI
sunambu water recycling facility
largest water recycling facility in asia
can recycle dirty water 1,630,000 ton per a day
apply to 9 district of seoul(my home town dirty water recycle in here)
too huge to short term u/c So divided 3 step u/c project
cost about 1 billions
over ground public park and open to citizens






^^
woo e light rail transit's rail road install U/C
this light rail almost completed
people easily go to climb beautiful mountain Buckhansan by riding this train

http://m.cnews.co.kr/m_home/view.jsp?idxno=201706021716330030349
^^
OLD MBC HQ redevelopment final public tender finish
10 consortium choose
this land direct behind Parc1 over 300m& IFC seoul's landmark
and commercial land so can built skyscraper and commercial mixed used building
So very competition 
1.Hana consortium
2. SASMUNG C&T +Yo jin 
3. Hyundai construction+Daesang
4. posco+hoban 
total 10 consortium choose

Very interesting project cause land owner(MBC broadcasting) participated on this project 
And finally MBC will return land price for LANDMARK TOWER!!
They asking landmark tower's detail scale as Parnas tower in gangnam
So consortium should give one Parnas tower scale building to MBC instead of land price!
Whichmean consortium should to built another 2 or 3 skyscraper beside MBC's portion!
So this project will built huge skyscraper cluster!
adult image upload
^^
this is parnas tower over 183m

So MBC project's estimate height will be around 180m skyscraper and sub 3 tall building in there!!
Parnas tower's inside lobby hall one of best luxury quality ever i saw in seoul.
I never been sleep in any seoul hotel though.


----------



## inno4321

Seoul University Technology clinic center U/C
- 6 Level below ground
- hospital out patient clinic
- commercial mixed used





*Beside this project*
Seoul under design to built new total medical support center project too
- about $ 40 millions cost
- 18,836 ㎡ floor area
-10fl + 3 level below ground 
- BUM architecture firm


----------



## inno4321

20170602_105423 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170602_120600 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
HANWHA HQ remodeling


----------



## inno4321

Yeiudo bridge expansion U/C
Expansion 8lane to 9lane
and built Pedestrian friendly bridge 240m length too
and sub Pedestrian friendly bridge which access to saec river


----------



## inno4321

free upload pictures

http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017060209314869802
http://www.newstomato.com/ReadNews.aspx?no=756748
^^
Lotte chilsung Inc's stock rise up 3% in KOSDAQ due to site skyscraper project prepare news!!!
:banana::banana::banana:

according to the report Lotte chilsung Inc's company total value just about $2 billions
but if project completed then lotte chilsung expect get $1~2 billions profit 
Even though they donation public cash 40% profict from site's upgrade used for from 3 ordinary residence site to commercial into Seoul 
Secho disitrictl is going to buried kyngbu high way underground with lotte chilsung's donation. 
:banana::banana:

So far lotte chilsung keep quite about this project cause LWT 555m U/C ongoing
But LWT completed so situation changed. 

In short we can see some amazing skyscraper behind SAMSUNG HQ
SAMSUNG need New HQ in SEOUL
If i'm CEO then Yongsan is best place 
no contest


----------



## inno4321

^^
Morphosis 
http://blog.naver.com/leekwanyong/220932641262
KORONG R&D Center 코오롱 미래기술원 U/C ongoing




^^
Magok botaniq park almost completed


----------



## inno4321

Above all photos copyright belong to 위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는 ==> Seoul government 서울시
Mapo Oil Tank Cultural Place 마포석유비축기지 공원화
94%progress
This is just 1 step Seoul is going to begin another 2 step project which tank below huge empty space changed to Sangam DMC supporting facility. 
When 1&2 project completed then total project floor area will be 146,245㎡! 11 times lager than Seoul Square


----------



## inno4321

^^
Yulgokno Buried underground 
Buried ground car road and make pedestrian deck forest 
which connected between 
Joungmyu world heritage to changkyung gung palace. 
and restore old wall and ruin as original shape. 
- 6 lane 
- 800m length(320m underground road) 
- 52% progress








imagen


----------



## inno4321

^^
-Han nam new town (1,110,205㎡) are consisted with 5 different district. 
-Now Old detached houses in there.
-Among them Official Seoul approved 3 district's U/C
-Seoul city council decreased floor height from 29fl to 22fl(95m to 73m)
-Total 355,000㎡
-5826 house
-201 building unit






^^
Demolish soon
SK D&D pay about $ 80 millions buying 17,000㎡ land from 앰코테크놀로지코리아 공장 
to built IT factory building


----------



## aquaticko

^^Is that a wide pedestrian-only causeway I see in this New Town development?? How wonderfully shocking! Now all the city will need is a unique architectural language to--finally--start moving in the right direction.


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright 위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는 : Copyright ⓒ 2015 by HAEAHN Architecture, Inc. All Rights Reserved http://www.haeahn.com/ko/project/detail.do?prjctSeq=1165 

Junggok-dong medical complex building 20fl 중곡동 종합의료복합단지
this project consisted with two step. 1 step finished(left sect) accommodated 288 patient mental heath medical center and other 2 step project is right sect one


^^
1 step project finished. Above photos copyright 위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는 => http://blog.naver.com/bumsansystec/220732773689 
Today Seoul approved 20fl project in Junggok-dong. 
1&2 step project. 1 step project finished as like above photos which To built New 12fl mental medical center instead of demolished old national mental medical building.
And as by demand citizens Seoul to built another 20fl commercial&office mixed used building 
-52,221.98㎡
-Commercial&office
-public small park




aquaticko said:


> ^^Is that a wide pedestrian-only causeway I see in this New Town development?? How wonderfully shocking! Now all the city will need is a unique architectural language to--finally--start moving in the right direction.


^^
I agreed


----------



## inno4321

Public Library open in COEX shopping mall
Shinsaegae department store public donation this facility
Normal empty square changed to library
My favorite place 
So exciting when this mall connected with HYUNDAI HQ supertall!!


----------



## inno4321

Above photos copyright 위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는: http://blog.daum.net/pbkpark/1365













^^
jung rang water recycle facility 
99% progress









^^
subways 9 line extension 3 step u/c
59% progress








^^
sung donggu district fire station
87% progress


^^
guro district u/c 

^^
myoungdong hysung 





^^
gangnam







tomorrow saturday&sunday I go to Ultra music dance festival in jamsil stadium.
So I can't updated seoul project during two days. thanks


----------



## penwick

*서소문 5지구 현장 조감도도 찍어주시지 ㅠ*

ㅠㅠ


----------



## inno4321

hhhhht5 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



^^
LWT
Main stadium is going to remodeling
and to built Domed stadium built in this old green field 
and make pedestrian friendly deck buried car highway and access into han river public swimming pool and Yacht habor

^^
HYUNDAI TOWER will be built over there

^^
this stadium is going to remodeling


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Nodeul Project*


The project centered around Music will start construction in the 2nd half of this year and be completed in late 2018.


*







*

*







*

*http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2017060808084440999&outlink=1&ref=http://search.naver.com*




kimahrikku1 said:


> *Nodeul Village*
> 
> I mentioned last December about the Nodeul Island Restoration Project, also named Nodeul Dream Island or Band Of Nodeul.
> 
> Big news today, as the city announced the result of the 3rd and final architectural contest to redevelop the island, with the central theme being music (and culture overall). The city got 52 projects and picked the winner is the Korean firm Studio MMK. Can't really say that I'm in love with the design. But at least it's better than the eco-farm or whatever they have over there.
> 
> Construction will begin in the first half of 2017 and be complete in the first half of 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mediahub.seoul.go.kr/archives/1000295


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Nodeul Project*
> 
> 
> The project centered around Music will start construction in the 2nd half of this year and be completed in late 2018.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2017060808084440999&outlink=1&ref=http://search.naver.com*


^^
hno:
Best place worst project.
Seoul already paid $ 31 millions for OPERA house design but all of them throw into waste box with tax.
fortunately those structure is module So next rational mayor can demolish those container box and to built something impressive landmark in there like a opera house.


----------



## inno4321

^^
Above photos copyright 위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는 창조종합건축사사무소 서정모·운생동 건축사사무소 신창훈
Design confirm 
창동·상계 세대공유형 창업센터·50플러스캠퍼스 Changdong work&business support campus


----------



## inno4321

World Cup Bridge(infra) 월드컵대교
41% progress
교량 : 연장 L=1,980m wide 31.4m(왕복 6 lane차선) - 주경간교 855m(비대칭 복합사장교...


----------



## inno4321

^^
UWEE LIGHT RAIL TRANSIT 13 station 1 subway deposit camp 90% progress!!!!!




^^
SOLSAM station U/C!!




^^
300 people accommodate 
screen safety door apply
$ 1 USD fee($0.1 add when rider go to finished station)
free transfer with when rider transfer to heavy other seoul subway


----------



## inno4321

20170422_220330 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170422_220440 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서















^^
Above photos copyright 
위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는: Seoul government 서울시

*Waste Up-Recycle Factory 재활용플라자 completed *
16,530㎡, 2fl level below, 5fl
Up-recycle which redesign and reform waste and then sale these product to market.

location http://naver.me/FFkvVoef


----------



## inno4321

^^
you can see LWT 555M












9line extension 3 step u/c 
종합운동장 ∼ 보훈병원 9.14km
8 station
73% PROGRESS 

you can see LWT 555M

사업구간 : 종합운동장~삼전동~방이동~올림픽공원~보훈병원
사업규모 : 총연장 9.14km, 정거장 8개소
※ 환승정거장 : 2개소(8호선 석촌역, 5호선 올림픽공원역)
공사기간 : ’10. 9 ~ '18년말('18년 10월 개통예정)
총사업비 : 1조 1,430억원(국비 40%, 시비 60%)


----------



## inno4321

^^
Above photos copyright 
위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는: Cheungvogl

Yeui Naru Harbor int design competition winning design!
awesome!!!
floor area 2100㎡
400m length
divided 5 area : ticket box,waiting room,observation deck,office,monitoring room,shops
this harbor monitoring and management : han river taxi/Yacht/cruise ship
deposit public&private cruise ship 5 private yacht 20 deposit

Not only this project but also behind land site massive riverside cafe&shop street project begin too.


----------



## Victoria123

You sure that's the winning design? 
These are the renderings from an article published on the 14th (yesterday)


























http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/265413/manta-ray-inspired-ferry-terminal-soon-to-rise-in-seoul/


----------



## inno4321

Victoria123 said:


> You sure that's the winning design?
> These are the renderings from an article published on the 14th (yesterday)


^^
that is just proposal candidate ( i like that is more n should that one must winning though)
there are *185 more rendering about this project *
trust me
I'm INNO4321 I'm check all about Seoul
http://news.joins.com/article/21669158?cloc=joongang|home|newslist1
BTW IMO Above he Belgian architect Vincent Callebaut 's design is more creative and deserved winning
That one should built in river!
awful seoul council's design sensitive so conservative and boring


----------



## Victoria123

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> that is just proposal candidate ( i like that is more n should that one must winning though)
> there are *185 more rendering about this project *
> trust me
> I'm INNO4321 I'm check all about Seoul
> http://news.joins.com/article/21669158?cloc=joongang|home|newslist1


Well that sucks... Oh well, the one you've posted isn't bad either, I guess.
I get that they were inspired by Hanok buildings but it's just a bit conservative...


----------



## inno4321

Victoria123 said:


> Well that sucks... Oh well, the one you've posted isn't bad either, I guess.
> I get that they were inspired by Hanok buildings but it's just a bit conservative...


Yes that Hanok style harbor should winning. that is more eco friendly building

http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017061511033051761
^^
BUYOUNG IS GOING TO BUILT 30FL department store&office in one of most expensive land in AISA
another complex building will be built in CBD


----------



## Applerecords

Are they inspired by hanok? Doesn't look like that to me, and the Joongang article doesn't seem to mention that either. I think it has to do with budget concerns, since the recent Seoullo walkway was panned by critics for being the current mayor's vanity project. They wouldn't want to spend too much tax payer's money on it after that. It's a shame since the river banks could really use some eye-catching landmarks other than the Sevit islands, no matter how gaudy or over the top they look.


----------



## aquaticko

I'm more disheartened by the lack of greenery on it. That pod-shaped one with those weird glass tree structures on it is a bit over the top for me, but at least it was plenty green--and also distinctive. The selected proposal borders on non-descript.


----------



## inno4321

http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017060811245695256
^^
chungdam highway to buried underground project considering by seoul
700m highway buried underground and overface make pedestrian park and easily people access into han river park.

road view => http://naver.me/Fku5OY56
-make park on highway surface 38,000㎡
-but below highway subway 7 line tunnel passing. So now Seoul asking technical feasibility to civil architecture firm.
-If satisfied feasibility then U/C begin
-cost half billions

http://biz.newdaily.co.kr/news/article.html?no=10134477
^^
BOOYOUNG to built huge scale 20fl hospital in my home town(geumcheongu district) 
-Probably 1000 bed hospital 
donation land and already official approved paper into geumcheongu office.
-and to built over 150m 50fl 4~6 building with this project. this building commercial and residence. actually 250m possible but height down
road view => http://naver.me/xvF0Yw9A


----------



## Jim856796

inno4321 said:


> 1.Jaemulpo highway buried underground about 7.53km Now u/c+Kyungin high way buried underground about 11km Now proposal
> 2. Subugansun highway buried underground about 10.33km Now u/c
> 3. il ho sun subway/train rail road buried underground about 5 km Now proposal
> 4. kyungbu highway buried underground about 6.11km Now proposal
> 5. Dongbu highway buried underground about 17.2 km Now get approved
> 6. Youngdongdaero massive transfer underground 640m 6 level below ground Now approved
> 7. 88olympic stadium around road buried underground about 420m+1km+1.5km Now get approved
> 8. Kyungwonsun subway/train rail road buried underground about 3.8 km Now proposal + kANGBYUNBUKRO buried underground about 6.2 km Now proposal


Really ambitious plan. I have only heard of projects 2, 3, 4, 7 and 8, but not 1, 5 and 6.

Anytime there is a new underground highway built, Seoul has to take into consideration the power lines and water/sewer lines, and especially its already-extensive subway system. Hopefully the crews don't bump into any existing tunnels while constructing these new underground highways and railways. If that is true, then Seoul better have some really deep pockets if they want to fund all this.


----------



## aquaticko

^^The Seoul city government is actually fairly in debt, but given the city's disproportionate size and importance relative to the rest of Korea, I don't imagine there are a lot of arguments from the national government against lending the city what funds it needs for most projects.


----------



## inno4321

^^
http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017052283531#01.14126261.1
Official confirm : 88 olympic stadium around road buried underground
Below Seoul's confirm data
-Buried 3 highway
-Cost : $ 650 millions USD 7145 억 won
*-500,000 ㎡ Haniver park area make water sport&citizens leisure facility road view => http://naver.me/GMMRGfWp
-Thanchun west road : 1km road view => http://naver.me/G4jrHPgf
-Thanchun east road : 365m road view => http://naver.me/G4jrH3xw
-Olympic road : 400m road view => http://naver.me/xahPak1u*

1. Actually seoul all closed 4 lamp highway but around citizens complain about traffic jam. So seoul only remove 동부간선진출램프 dongbu lamp to nearby location.
2. to make new pedestrian bridge 300m length between HYUNDAI GBC~STADIUM
3.All of these project begin design will be basic design+detail design simultaneously.
4. Olympic road : 400m is short term. So it design low deep. so 3m will be pup up ground. But all of these unbalanced will be compromised when Main stadium&New domed stadium will be design as compromised with 3m pup up.
And 400m ground will be make as "Green walking Deck" which people access into river park by walking(now can't go to han river due to highway)
5. Thanchun west road : 1km buried underground. this is one way road.
6. Main stadium's seat changed 1∼2fl seat 55㎝, 3fl seat 47㎝ which all of them seat 6㎝ wider than original seat.
And seat and ground distanced closer from 36ｍ to 29.6ｍ
6. Main stadium's canopy and sky structure substitute with modern style&material.(sky observation deck on there)
7.west sub-ground remove to est sub ground and make life sport palce
8. to built new Hostel 135 room in east 
9. Infront main stadium entrance all parking lot buried underground and surface to make huge meeting square 
10. to built domed or half domed stadium
11. to built new Han river side public&professional swimming pool 
12. to built new Yacht&ship harbor in front han river park 
And KOREA TRADE federation submit "Trade tower 70fl and to built huge MICE facility in here too.(now negotiation with Seoul government) 

http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201705221346023350269
^^
more detail news


----------



## inno4321

^^
http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?&year=2017&no=403109
http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1OH802M5CS
To built largest MICE(meeting,convenience,exhibition) of Seoul in SETEC site.
According to the report, SK suggested to built New huge MICE project very near from HYUNDAI GBC&COEX.

SK group is one of big company in SK. Also very famous semi conductor industry&5G telecom industry in the world.
So far seoul government try to built New MICE facility in SETEC.
But project delayed due to land is small.
Fortunately SK group has huge empty land beside Seoul's land.

SK group testing economical feasibility about united land project with seoul land. And in result feasibility satisfied as 1 B/C.
So seoul now considering proposal paper.(IMO this project sure U/C) 

-MICE facility floor area 50,000㎡
-Exhibition facility floor area MICE hall 12,000~15,000㎡
-which 1.4 times lager than COEX(34,000㎡)
-8 lane car road located between TWO site. So buried this 8lane underground. and connected 
-Project cost return by selling HOTEL,RESIDENCE,OFFICE
-To built Huge sky bridge which connected each building and MICE HALL.
This Bridge donated to seoul city.

Road view => http://naver.me/FGro4ICp


----------



## inno4321

http://m.ekn.kr/section_view.html?no=293724&menu=0
AMOREAPACIFIC company soon open public art museum in Yongsan New HQ
Now SAMSUNG AND 10 COMPANY HAS PUBLIC ART MUSEUM in seoul
But AMOREAPACIFIC famous cosmetic company donation 1 level below space for museum.
Normally 1 level floor below used for commercial.
but CEO decide to open space.


----------



## inno4321

copyright to seoul city
^^
Oil tank changed to cultural theater 1step almost completed

location Road view => http://naver.me/FYhURBGn


----------



## inno4321

^^
subway 9 line extension u/c


----------



## inno4321

http://news.einfomax.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=340976
Teacher pension building will be rebuilt as 40fl tower
location Road view => http://naver.me/xGxKHotH

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/06/13/0200000000AKR20170613125351004.HTML
20,000 seats K pop concert Arena must built by Seoul government
location Road view => http://naver.me/xTY1U2S7

http://www.dailymedi.com/detail.php?number=801129
KOREA university New technological hospital project jump up scale than original plan.
location Road view => http://naver.me/58904Xp5


----------



## inno4321

Subway 5 extension 30% progress 















Subway 5 extension 30% progress 


^^
Seoul night Bus line called 올빼미버스 OWL BUS
driving from midnight to 5 am
11 line moving now
20~35 minutes bus term 
fee is $ 2 usa
full bus map => http://bus.go.kr/nBusMain.jsp


----------



## inno4321

http://www.newspim.com/news/view/20170613000092

" I think Most Top task of Ministry of land&transfer is 3 line New GTX bullet system open as soon as possible. So I will do my best when i become minister of land&transfer. 
Furthermore *It is need to open 3 new high speed underground bullet line simultaneously* Now A line go ahead. But other 2 line B&C behind procedure." say minister of land&transfer

New 3 GTX!!!!! :banana:


----------



## inno4321

20170612_102341 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_102356 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_102534 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://m.ekn.kr/section_view.html?no=264178
Daerim project


----------



## inno4321

20170614_142134 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_142130 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_151034 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120608 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120632 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120626 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_151743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120818 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_121200 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_121202 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_121208 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_145643 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_145656 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
PUBLIC SHARE BICYCLE 
20170612_212358 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
ANOTHER NEW COMMERCIAL BUILDING 
Snap_2017.06.21 17.11.33_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
DEMOLISH THIS BUILDING AND TO BUILT BELOW IT FACTORY BEGIN
20170620_175736 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170620_175747 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
ROAD VIEW http://naver.me/FLoHZDMv

http://marketinsight.hankyung.com/apps.free/free.news.view?category=IB_FREE&aid=201706143673u
^^
BUYOUNG group donation geumcheongu land for the purpose to built 20fl big hospital. 
ROAD VIEW http://naver.me/5sCrZ3Rz


----------



## inno4321

U wee light rail transit almost completed
prepare open!!

























































first light rail transit in seoul
11.4㎞
13 station (3 transfer with other subway)
total 18 bunch 36 units

1 per 2 units moving together
1 per 48seat 126 standing total accommodated 174 people maximum 237 people
first train begin am 5시30분 last train finish at next day am 1
total 19: 30 minute open
19:30 second take from first depature station to finish
rush hour 2: 30 second term in each new train arrived
normal 5~12 minute term
every station AUTO management 



































^^
YANG JAE HILL CONNECTED PEDESTRIAN BRIDGE
Soon U/C begin
양재고개 녹지연결로 조성사업 설계공모


----------



## inno4321

http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201706201435001&code=620104
^^ copyright to 
Seoul-Incheon Int air port Air side 4 step project begin!!! called "Air side"
total 1 billions tourist go and out per a year when project completed.
Now 3 step airport U/C almost completed but begin another project 4 step
make new 3750m length plane road 
$ 4 billion project.


----------



## inno4321

http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/06/22/2017062200287.html
^^
To built zip line in Han river!!!
and circle spinning amuse facility to built in nodul island!

:banana::banana:


----------



## inno4321

*Infinity pool!! Shin ban po 1 district competition begin.*








^^
SMDP design 
design cost 10 millions
2 sky bridge infinity pool(like Marina bay of singafore hotel)
3 kids pool below bridge

1,500 houses can watching Han rivere view from main bed room&hall
also 3,000 can see Han river view from kichin 

GS construction 









^^
HYUNDAY construction

http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20170906153052379

Citizens soon selected one of them for project.


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> *Infinity pool!! Shin ban po 1 district competition begin.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> SMDP design
> design cost 10 millions
> 2 sky bridge infinity pool(like Marina bay of singafore hotel)
> 3 kids pool below bridge
> 
> 1,500 houses can watching Han rivere view from main bed room&hall
> also 3,000 can see Han river view from kichin
> 
> GS construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> HYUNDAY construction
> 
> http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20170906153052379
> 
> Citizens soon selected one of them for project.




I'm still undecided as to which project is the tackiest. All Big Ten builders bid on this project (except Samsung C&T). They look orders of magnitude better than Banpo Lot 1 (Sublots 1,2 and 4, as Sublot 3 is a different project for which the reconstruction project is one or two years late compared to this one), but still a disappointment, as I don't think it will look too good 20 years from now. Well we'll see. I usually like GS E&C over Hyundai E&C, but I would probably lean Hyundai on this one. But now I root for Daelim Industrial for most projects (e-Convenient World, ACRO).


Interestinglym they managed to get project names even tackier than their plans.


GS E&C: Xi Presidence (an ugly mix of President, Residence and Confidence)


Hyundai E&C: Banpo The H Class+est (yes, it's actually Class+est and not Classiest, I'm not making this up)


The results will be in September 28th. What do you think?


----------



## inno4321

^^
definitely GS win cause first sky infinity pool in seoul!!

also they not look tacky but look gorgeous.

also hyundai proposal has 640 seat opera house inside apartment. so luxury.


----------



## inno4321

I update TWO great HONGDAE Bank&cultural mixed used project!!
So gorgeous 

HONGDAE Bank&cultural

KB BANK
KEB HANA BANK!! THESE TWO bank now u/c cultural bank in hongdae(my favorite place)

It is really pleasure to see Dirty building and street turn into New public open space!!!

Seoul everyday evolution day by day!!


----------



## aquaticko

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> definitely GS win cause first sky infinity pool in seoul!!
> 
> also they not look tacky but look gorgeous.
> 
> also hyundai proposal has 640 seat opera house inside apartment. so luxury.


It's honestly hard to tell. I'm also going to side with the Hyundai development here, as well, but I'm not enthusiastic about either. They both look fairly cheap. The designs are quite flashy, which isn't necessarily bad, particularly considering how repetitive and dull too much of Seoul's architecture can be. 

However, as kimahrikku said, flashy ends up looking tacky over time. By way of comparison, that MBC complex redevelopment in Yeouido is simple, but looks to be of very high quality (if built as rendered), so it'll look wonderful in 50 years time; it's timeless. These Sinbanpo developments are clearly _of_ a time--and frankly, I think that time is already past us, i.e., these already look dated--and so will stop looking good at some point.

In any case, I'll hold my breath, but not deeply.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Upcycling Plaza*

It opened last Tuesday. It's actually a bigger complex, with a park and a Water Management Science Museum. I visitied both of them on Sunday. To be honest, I don't care too much about upcycling, but the building was nice, and the neo-futurist Water Management Museum was nice as well. And Korean museums are usually very well designed and interactive, and this one was no exception.

The complex is located in the middle of the Jungnang Water Management Plant, so it's not exactly going to become a tourist hotplace

The first building below is the Upcycling one, and the second one is the Water Treatment Museum










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/09/05/0200000000AKR20170905035600004.HTML?input=1195m










http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2017080809285826155&outlink=1&ref=http://search.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Top 20 Urban Revitalization Spots of 2017*

SMG has released a map of all the "Sights to See" in Seoul for this Fall season. But it's actually mostly done to promote urban development/regeneration projects which have (or are in the process of) opening. So no LWT for example, as it's commercial project.

They'll have a full website to promote the projects and where people can vote.
https://www.seoul20.com/

The map I got is ridiculously hard to read with the small prints, but I'll try anyway. So here you go:

I just noticed that the Chosun had a nice list of all he projects, so I followed the order set up in the article so that you can follow along with the pictures even if you don't speak Korean : http://danmee.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/09/11/2017091102083.html

- Deoksugung Stonewall Walkway Extension
- Oil Tank Cultural Park
- Yeouido Secret Bunker
- Han River Frigate Park
- Gyeongchun Line Forest Trail Phase 2
- 50+ Nambu Campus
- Sewing History Museum
- Seoul Botanical Garden
- Seoul City Science Museum
- Seoul Start-Up Hub
- Seoul Upcycling Center
- Seoul Water Treatment Science Museum
- Seoul Bio Hub
- Janganpyeong Automotive Industry Information Center
- Yangjae R&CD Innovation Park
- Seoul Innovation Park
- Seoullo 7017
- Doneuimun Village Museum
- Seoul Architecture Biennale
- Dasi Seun Project










http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/NewsRead.edy?SCD=JI71&newsid=01374326616059136&DCD=A407&OutLnkChk=Y


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> It's honestly hard to tell. I'm also going to side with the Hyundai development here, as well, but I'm not enthusiastic about either. They both look fairly cheap. The designs are quite flashy, which isn't necessarily bad, particularly considering how repetitive and dull too much of Seoul's architecture can be.
> 
> However, as kimahrikku said, flashy ends up looking tacky over time. By way of comparison, that MBC complex redevelopment in Yeouido is simple, but looks to be of very high quality (if built as rendered), so it'll look wonderful in 50 years time; it's timeless. These Sinbanpo developments are clearly _of_ a time--and frankly, I think that time is already past us, i.e., these already look dated--and so will stop looking good at some point.
> 
> In any case, I'll hold my breath, but not deeply.


^^
well 
every one has their own beauty perspective so it is up to you.
but most seoul apartment project is boring&ugly design
But this luxury project is different.

not only shin banpo but also nearby other project too(eun ma etc)
Some apartment investment $ 96 millions for design.

So i believe high quality.

especially SIN BAN PO really expecting about sky water swimming pool called INFINITY POOL!!

ALSO It not look out date. I'm sure it still look attractive even time go

btw we will see either hyuinday or GS in shi ban po


kimahrikku1 said:


> *Seoul Upcycling Plaza*
> 
> It opened last Tuesday. It's actually a bigger complex, with a park and a Water Management Science Museum. I visitied both of them on Sunday. To be honest, I don't care too much about upcycling, but the building was nice, and the neo-futurist Water Management Museum was nice as well. And Korean museums are usually very well designed and interactive, and this one was no exception.
> 
> The complex is located in the middle of the Jungnang Water Management Plant, so it's not exactly going to become a tourist hotplace
> 
> The first building below is the Upcycling one, and the second one is the Water Treatment Museum
> ]



^^
Good but I think there are a lot of museum in seoul. too many museum.
meanwhile LIBRARY shortage. 
Seoul must to built more library than museum.
If I'm seoul mayor then i would built WORLD HUGEST SCIENCE LIBRARY in Yongsan :lol:



kimahrikku1 said:


> *Top 20 Urban Revitalization Spots of 2017*
> 
> SMG has released a map of all the "Sights to See" in Seoul for this Fall season. But it's actually mostly done to promote urban development/regeneration projects which have (or are in the process of) opening. So no LWT for example, as it's commercial project.
> 
> They'll have a full website to promote the projects and where people can vote.
> https://www.seoul20.com/
> 
> The map I got is ridiculously hard to read with the small prints, but I'll try anyway. So here you go:
> 
> I just noticed that the Chosun had a nice list of all he projects, so I followed the order set up in the article so that you can follow along with the pictures even if you don't speak Korean : http://danmee.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/09/11/2017091102083.html
> 
> - Deoksugung Stonewall Walkway Extension
> - Oil Tank Cultural Park
> - Yeouido Secret Bunker
> - Han River Frigate Park
> - Gyeongchun Line Forest Trail Phase 2
> - 50+ Nambu Campus
> - Sewing History Museum
> - Seoul Botanical Garden
> - Seoul City Science Museum
> - Seoul Start-Up Hub
> - Seoul Upcycling Center
> - Seoul Water Treatment Science Museum
> - Seoul Bio Hub
> - Janganpyeong Automotive Industry Information Center
> - Yangjae R&CD Innovation Park
> - Seoul Innovation Park
> - Seoullo 7017
> - Doneuimun Village Museum
> - Seoul Architecture Biennale
> - Dasi Seun Project
> [/url]


^^

GOOD INFORMATION 
But 도새재생 to develop remodeling rather than demolish and huge project is 
very negative for seoul.

I know there are some economical feasibility make choose "remodeling" but as far as possible demolish and huge develop is very need in seoul.(like Dubai or paris's remodeling is good for environmentally or economically cause they built on well design) 
cause seoul built on chaos since korea war. so has Now most building built on without careful city plan.

moreover now left wing mayor and his supporter preference 도시재생. 
they choose that not because city engineering reason but because political or ideological reason.

Seoul seem like "hippie cultural" dominated whole city.


----------



## aquaticko

^^Haven't you, in the past, worried about Seoul's municipal debt? At least in regards to expanding social welfare programs in the city, I know you've brought it up before....

Redesigning and remodeling existing structures in the city is far cheaper than demolishing them and building something new. There's been plenty of that for a long time now, and it does strip the city of its character. Seoul's history is, as you say, chaotic and frenetic, not ordered and designed like Paris'. And how anyone could aspire to be like Dubai--nouveau riche carnival that it is--is beyond me.

Let Seoul be itself--it's a good place, certainly good enough to have its own identity and not have to demolish it and start anew.


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> ^^Haven't you, in the past, worried about Seoul's municipal debt? At least in regards to expanding social welfare programs in the city, I know you've brought it up before....
> 
> Redesigning and remodeling existing structures in the city is far cheaper than demolishing them and building something new. There's been plenty of that for a long time now, and it does strip the city of its character. Seoul's history is, as you say, chaotic and frenetic, not ordered and designed like Paris'. And how anyone could aspire to be like Dubai--nouveau riche carnival that it is--is beyond me.
> 
> Let Seoul be itself--it's a good place, certainly good enough to have its own identity and not have to demolish it and start anew.


^^
*Paris built on waste and rubbish.*
But they innovated by Demolish by Great leader.
People don;t know paris's underground still dirty waste buried below.
If they not demolish and redesign city then now Paris were still terrible&ugly. 
Same London too.

All survived historical city have been Once experience great innovation by demolish and city redesign.
If Seoul want to survived as major global city in the future then Seoul must try innovation now. cause Seoul didn't experience any great innovation since 700 years ago.
Unless seoul will be remain as huge bed town city and old age citizens city. 

In the eye of Seoulite who like me Seoul need huge develop n inovation.
for example there a lot of area still fire engine can't approach when fire accident in houses due to narrow road and chaotic old residence area.
We can't discuss beauty or charm without considering this problem. that is nonsense. It is not about "economy or debts something but about "LIFE QUALITY"!

Also seoul's debt no relation with demolish or huge project cause all of them investment by civil fund.
What I'm critic is Now Seoul government interrupt civil investment/develop due to "hippy culture dominated whole city"


----------



## aquaticko

Not all homes in Paris, London, or Tokyo can be reached by fire truck, either. I'm not sure if the sentiment will translate easily, but there is still something that it is like to be in those cities; the same is increasingly true of Seoul, too. I won't feed into this discussion anymore, other than to say what's already been said before. 

Seoul has made it; it's a recognized global city by anyone who matters. Any further improvements on its desirability must take place at the social level--greater openness to all things and a less pressurized way of living. Any physical improvements will help, but won't really change the fate of the city (or the country as a whole, for that matter).


----------



## inno4321

*My home town install more public sharing bicycle!*
20170614_145643 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_145656 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Seoul public bicycle 따릉이

20170911_202304 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
New Seoul public bicycle is going to install my home town.
Actually now about 20 spot has Seoul public bicycle in my home town.
But they is going to installed more spot
ABOVE photo is new one in 시흥사거리 
total 8 bicycles!!

Now I'm using this bicycle so very good!!
it is very convenient 
No need to buying bicycle. 2 hours rent and infinity using possible if return every 2 hours 

But very hard to ride in seoul due to cars and low infrastructure.
but my home town river side riding gorgeous!

I'm free round trip from my home to Parc1 of Yeiudo by this sharing system. 28km distance 

https://www.bikeseoul.com:447/main.do?lang=en


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Sewoon Again Project*

Phase 1 of Sewoon Again Project (well actually it's not exactly phase 1, there's already some kind of incubator which they set up last year in the building) will open next Tuesday. As you know, Sewoon is this horizontal shopping mall built around 50 years ago in the middle of the city and across Cheonggyecheon. It was decrepited, and now it's getting a new life. I was fairly skeptical about this project, but looking at the pictures, I think it will be better than I expected. Once again, this is an urban regeneration project, so the scale (and pricetag) is smaller than other projects. Well, you be the judge. Contruction is not quite finished yet.













































































































http://blog.naver.com/dahliakim/221096290966


----------



## inno4321

http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/main/20170920220932765

LOTTE make infinity pool(Han river view) in seoul apartment


----------



## inno4321

20170920_113619 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170920_113621 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^




http://go.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20170829012016
20170920_125113 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170920_142046 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## The seventh shape

Seewon looks great so far. Colorful with nice walkways with good views. What are the other phases?


----------



## inno4321

20170920_125247 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170920_125253 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170920_150835 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170920_150838 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321

*GS & HYUNDAI TWO great construction company CEO participated on Banpo 1 district redevelop project citizens conference.*

Yesterday held apartment citizens conference.
at that time two CEO bow to 1000 citizens and asking choose them as U/C company

this project cost about 2.6 billion for civil apartment.

hyundai suggested 
-$ 60 thousands for moving fee for each household.
-indoor plant museum 
-indoor ice rink(first time in sk)
-slide building arrange for as possible as more house can river view

Meanwhile hyundai suggested
-TWO infinity sky pool(Han river view) at 35fl top roof& 2 kid pool too
-and center circulate air purified system 
-Hugest single sky bridge
-far distance among each building for the purposed to make open space. 




http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017092257881&nv=3


----------



## inno4321

*HYUNDAI construction company do best effort for $10 billions civil apartment project!*

Banpo jugong 1 district's total project cost $ 10 billions!
-U/C cost about 2.3 billions
-Removing cost about 3.4 billions
-Middle loan 3.7 billions
-And U/C company's guarantee fee plus
total $ 10 billions!

Seoul class 

http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201709081115571810497


----------



## inno4321

20170920_143941 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAEMUNAN CHURCH
새문안교회

20170920_144544 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
ridiculous city revived 
20170920_144547 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
not demolish but remodeling so ugly
20170920_144552 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^ 
too bad


----------



## jondrewww

does anyone know what’s going on with the Yongsan area?? is there still hope for the Yongsan International Business Centre ?? And what about Yongsan Station and the US Base .?


----------



## inno4321

*Seoul ranked 4th sustainable transportation cities in the world*

top is Hongkong

IMO GTX completed then Seoul will be more powerful city 

https://www.arcadis.com/en/global/our-perspectives/sustainable-cities-mobility-index-2017/



jondrewww said:


> does anyone know what’s going on with the Yongsan area?? is there still hope for the Yongsan International Business Centre ?? And what about Yongsan Station and the US Base .?


Sure 
Yongsan will built supertall it is just matter of times
Now legal court procedure ongoing

and youngsan master plan soon public open by seoul government
then we can see detail plan included supertall(they suggested 640m)

and Seoul station~youngsan rail road try to buried underground but this project so huge so I'm not sure it will be real or just dream

and Huge park i.e US Base confirm to make public park.


----------



## Langur

Victoria123 said:


> 2:49 LOL. Banff isn't exactly known for its fall foliage, but I get what they're going for :nuts:


I disagree. The bright yellow aspens stand out very strikingly against the remaining green of the lodgepole pines. It coincides with the first snowfalls dusting the peaks, making autumn the most colourful moment in the year.


----------



## inno4321

*$ 40 billions apartment redevelopment project called Apgu juong.*

Located Han river park and It divided as 6 district
Land area is 1,150,000㎡ and now 10,000 household live in there.
Big issue is they compromised with Seoul 35fl regulation or not.
Some citizens try to accept 35fl below limit and fast U/C begin.
But other citizens asking wait for New Seoul mayor election and 35fl regulation dismiss and want to built skyscraper cluster.


http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2017&no=755329


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Gyeongchun Line Forest Trail*

Phase 3 of the Gyeongchun Line Forest Trail in Eastern Seoul opened to the public.

In late 2018, a small section between Phase 1 and 2 will be opened to the public and connect the full park.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/photos/1991000000.html?cid=GYH20171116001500044&input=1363m


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Battleship Park*

A new "park" opened two days ago at Mangwon Hangang Park, which is the Seoul Battleship Park. It features refurshished decommissioned battleships (one frigate, one submarine, and a patrol ship)

I really like this concept, it's fun, unique, with good cultural and historical value.




























http://news.donga.com/3/all/20171123/87410710/1

http://news1.kr/photos/view/?2835640

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2017/11/281_239720.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Jamsil Baseball Stadium Reconstruction*

A workshop was held this week to discuss the reconstruction of Jamsil Baseball Stadium.

As you know, it is part of the massive Jamsil Sports Complex redevelopment project.

As an avid baseball fan who often goes to Jamsil Stadium, this is a topic of special interest for me.

The entire project is scheduled to be completed by 2025.

The new ballpark will be built just North of the Olympic Stadium, on the grounds of the auxiliary stadium / field.

The outfield seats will be orientated North with great views of the Han River, although the current view is great as well with the Gangnam skyline on the 1st base bleachers.

The big question is about whether to make it an open, domed, or retractable roof stadium. Open is cheaper (200 million), but is a problem because games get rained out, and it can get too hot or polluted. It also prevents using the stadium during the winter, which prevents Korea from hosting large baseball events (MLB All-Star Tours, Premier12, World Baseball Classic, other domestic events) or other events such as concerts.

A dome would solve those problems, but is significantly more expensive, and domed stadium are usually known for their hollow atmosphere, artificial grass, and would not benefit from the great views or the sun in the summer.

Finally, retractable-roof is the most expensive option, but allows for use of the stadium in all seasons while being able to play outdoors most of the time when the weather is good.

The total capacity would be 35,000 (compared to 26,000 today, but without the same amenities or comfort).

While some want a bigger stadium, I agree that 35,000 is sufficient, and on par with some of the newest MLB stadium. The previous renders (which were just artist impressions) showed an asymmetrical structure with more seats on one side of the ballpark than the other. I think this is good, not only because the best looking ballparks are asymetrical, but because Korean Home Teams usually always sit on one side (currently 1st base in Jamsil), which makes the Home side frequently sell-out, while the Visitor side is fairly empty, which is inefficient and unaesthetic.

I would personally put Retractable Roof first, and Open-air second. I suspect the figures they're giving for the cost are voluntarily lowballing open-air stadium as they're leaning towards open-air.

I'd favor the retractable-roof of the canopy variety (rather than a full roof), similar to Minute Maid Park or Safeco Field.

We'll see, in any case the public is split on the issue, and it's gonna take at least one year before a final decision is made.










http://news.joins.com/article/22145049


----------



## aquaticko

^^Agreed. Normally, I'd balk at jumping at the biggest, flashiest, most-expensive option for a stadium, considering how singular their purpose is...but that's usually because, in the American context, it's construction of brand new, enormous stadiums in municipalities which just cannot justify the expense.

Given the location of this one, though, it makes sense. Any new stadium here would likely be the premier stadium of the country, and considering that Korea is still transitioning (slowly, haltingly) to a more leisure-oriented society, it makes sense to invest in a showpiece now.


----------



## inno4321

https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/03/daily-chart-13
^^
*Seoul Most expensive cities ranked at 6*

















http://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=9278583&memberNo=21967255
^^
*New huge project official selected design.*
called 성뒤마을 
to built 600 houses for public poor class
and other 600 houses for selling out to market
Most residence age 2~30 youth age who not affordable to buying seoul houses.
and to built huge commercial/youth age sport center/tradional korea style house/culture house etc


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> ^^Agreed. Normally, I'd balk at jumping at the biggest, flashiest, most-expensive option for a stadium, considering how singular their purpose is...but that's usually because, in the American context, it's construction of brand new, enormous stadiums in municipalities which just cannot justify the expense.
> 
> Given the location of this one, though, it makes sense. Any new stadium here would likely be the premier stadium of the country, and considering that Korea is still transitioning (slowly, haltingly) to a more leisure-oriented society, it makes sense to invest in a showpiece now.




Definitely. You could argue that there is still a lack of sports infrastructure in Korea. One exception is Soccer, because of the 2002 World Cup and all the stadiums which were built at that time and which have stood the test of time quite well. I'll only be talking about baseball from now on, but it shall be noted that for a World Top-10 City like Seoul, it's surprising to see that there is no multi-purpose arena which sits over 12-000 seats.


Baseball is the nation's national pastime, and until recently, the infrastructure was bad. There has been a flurry of new ballparks (Incheon-Munhak: 2002, Gwangju-Kia: 2014, Suwon-kt remodeling: 2015, Daegu-Samsung: 2016, Gocheok SkyDome: 2016, Changwon-Masan: 2019). You could add to that Ulsan and Pohang (although the new stadiums don't have a pro team), and there are plans for new ballparks in Daejeon and Busan as well.


Nonetheless, there is no jewel crown of Korean Baseball, unlike in Japan (culturally, Koshien ; economically, Tokyo Dome).


And while I don't always support big sport infrastructure, we have to consider that given the current capacity and scheduling at Jamsil, the new ballpark would be likely to attract over 20,000 fans per game on average (against around 15,000 for Jamsil). With the only stadium in the world hosting 2 pro baseball teams, it would potentially come close to Dodger Stadium for most spectators in a year, or Staples Center / Madison Square Garden for most events held in a year.


One interesting comment during the workshop was that Jamsil, although the most attended stadium in Korea, didn't have the reputation of being the "national stadium". This image is still associated with the now-demolished Dongdaemun Baseball Stadium. Until recently, it was virtually impossible to play baseball in Korea between November and mid March, due to the weather. So Korean teams had to move to Japan or Taiwan for a variety of international competitions, and even for training between Korean teams.


The opening of Gocheok SkyDome has opened a few possibilities (WBC and National Team preparation games this past March, National Team preparation games for APBC this November, and a couple of charity, women or high school games last eyar), but the stadium's limited capacity of 17,000, the lukewarm reception, its relative poor location and the fact that it is the home of the team with the least popular support (Nexen Heroes), have preventing it from becoming Korea's #1 ballpark. So to a certain degree, the new Jamsil Stadium should indeed become a landmark of Korean baseball. We have to be cautious with the use of the word "landmark" everywhere (thrown around everywhere for anything in Korea media, and setting a realistic capacity goal of 35,000 (some want 40-45,000) is important.


Finally, for a real estate perspective, and independently of baseball, we have to remind ourselves that this area is probably the highest valued in Korea. To the West you have (by 2025): COEX, Hyundai GBC, Yeongdeungdaero Transfer Complex. On the redeveloped site itself: legacy Olympic Stadium, largest basketball arena in Korea, redeveloped green waterfront, subway transfer station for Lines 2 and 9, new MICE site with 300m tower... To the East: Lotte World and Lotte World Tower, most expensive apartment lots in Korea. So I believe that for a long term strategy, it is important to build a stadium befitting of this area, rather than be cheap just to save some money. That doesn't mean that the stadium NEEDS to be retractable, but whether it is retractable, domed or open, it does need to make a certain statement regarding architecture, facilities and amenities, at least by Korean standards.


Also, no final decision will be made by the administration until the end of next year, and by then there will be local elections. While the current political landscape tends to favor the established Democratic Party, it's no sure thing that Park Won-Sun will be re-elected. Not only he could lose in the general election, but as a two-time incumbent in his 60s, who sits left of Party's center of gravity and who polls badly on the national stage, it is very possible that the Democratic Party is going to try to replace him with another candidate. So, with a project of this scale, too big to be completely apolitical, if a new mayor is elected, it will affect the project one way or the other.


----------



## inno4321

*New huge big commercial building rise in Yeouido Complex Mall Redevelopment*

this one located behind Parc1 over 300m&MBC skyscraper site.
this old commercial building location very good.
selected company ie koram try to built 8fl open space commercial in low floor.
and over building residence!

So this building will make great commercial zone with Parc1&IFC&MBC&civil apartment's commercial street building!!


http://www.archikwi.com/kor/project...ategory_2&category_key=%BC%AD%BF%EF&Nextpage=

http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1ONRNPPV85 <==New rendering


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Nodeul Island*

The project's construction is now starting. To be completed in April 2019.










http://www.munhwa.com/news/view.html?no=2017112901071427099001


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Nodeul Island*
> 
> The project's construction is now starting. To be completed in April 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.munhwa.com/news/view.html?no=2017112901071427099001


^^

















When left wing rule seoul lol
I will not go there. waste my tax. 

BTW *New 77fl civil apartment project begin in Yeiudo*

3 unit building 7fl basement 77fl 
with 800% floor ratio 
It will great harmony with Parc1 over 300m and MBC skyscraper
But nobody sure left wing mayor how response about this 77fl proposal. 

http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view...=3&search_pos=&s_type=search_all&s_keyword=한강
:banana:


----------



## inno4321

*Official Seoul International design competition concern Jamsil 5 apartment 50fl project!*

-Seoul government begin International design competition about civil apartment project.
-this one located infront LWT 555M and to built massive skyscraper.
-So Seoul want to make these skyscraper as creative and more contribute to Seoul's landscape.

What I interesting is this project contain a lot of public facility such like Library/walking bridge connected with Han river/Hotel/commercial etc

So everybody can using these luxury apartment facility after that shopping LWT! 

So we can see really gorgeous civil apartment like Singafore's residence.

http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20171201010000192


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Amsa History Park*

A new park will open in Amsa-dong next year, right next to the prehistoric village. The park will start construction right away and be completed in June 2018.










http://news1.kr/articles/?3165576


----------



## inno4321

*New long bicycle road make in CBD to Han river*

http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/main/20171204070111255



kimahrikku1 said:


> *Amsa History Park*
> 
> A new park will open in Amsa-dong next year, right next to the prehistoric village. The park will start construction right away and be completed in June 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news1.kr/articles/?3165576


^^
good


----------



## inno4321

*New second Seoul-incheon Int air port soon open*


----------



## inno4321

*HOTEL SHILA KOREA TRADITIONAL HOTELS&EXTENSION SIZE PROJECT*









ROAD VIEW http://naver.me/xgPRnlIH


----------



## inno4321

*NEW 39FL building get approved in yongsan*
http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20171221094920216

*Han gang,Samig residence redevelop *
http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/main/20171221090217982

*Massive Soosu develop confirm *
http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/12/20/0200000000AKR20171220020900004.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## inno4321

*How Seoul Huge city it is!
These are Yesterday one day approval project! *








^^
yongsan








^^
mapo








^^
yongsan compact city.








^^
hangang


----------



## inno4321

*Seoul Subway control center*


----------



## inno4321

*Home town police station *
20170309_194225 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180702_200521 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Yeongdeungpo Prison Redevelopment - New Stay Residences*
> 
> A new project on the site of the former Yeongdeungpo Prison (near the new Gocheok Sky Dome ballpark).
> 
> It is part of the New Stay housing system, which is recapped in the following article:
> http://www.korea.net/NewsFocus/Policies/view?articleId=129989
> 
> Here is the site of the future complex, as the prison was demolished very recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the renders for the new project, which will be developed by Korea Land and Housing Corporation, more commonly known as just "LH", a government-owned construction firm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complex will have 2300 apartments, and 12 main buildings. The apartments on the forefront of the render will top out at 35 floors, while the ones in the back will reach 45 floors. So this is actually quite tall!
> 
> I'll create a thread when this project actually starts construction (officially in March 2017). Completion is scheduled for 2020




Hyundai Development Company has won the contract for this project. Construction to start on August 31st, and to be completed in 2022.


http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2018062918020152898


----------



## kimahrikku1

A building that we've barely, if ever discussed on this forum, but which is pretty interesting and nearing completion. Retro design, and located right next to the Hilton Hotel and near Seoul Station

CJ Namsan Office




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12108


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Bus-Only Lanes to Open*
> 
> New Bus Lanes are scheduled to open in Seoul. First of all, the Jongno Central Bus Lane will open on Sunday. The 2.8km section will link Gwanghamun and Heunginjimun (aka Dongdaemun). This is a project we've already talked about, and will finally connect bus lanes going to city center from the West of the East. This street is also significant as it was the most important road in history (along with Sejong Daero).
> 
> There are 3 other lanes which will open in the first half of 2018:
> - Sinsa-Hannam Lane (2.9km). This will extend the Gangnam Avenue Bus Way almost all the way to city center (just before the First Namsan Tunnel, which only has 2 lanes each way). As part of the project, the 2nd Hannam Overpass will be demolished. Contruction of the section South of Hannam Bridge will be built in conjunction with the Shinbundang Line extension.
> - Achasan-Cheonho (2.6km). The lane will, like the Sinsa-Hannam Lane, be built over the Hangang (Cheonho Bridge), and connect city center all the way to Gangdong and even Hanam City East of Seoul. Opening scheduled in April.
> - Southern Section of Dongjak Avenue (2.2km). The extension will bring the bus lane to the crowded Sadang Station and the Sadang IC (which opened with the new Gangnam Circular Expressway) and bring Gwacheon nearer to Seoul by public transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2017122709355825332




As I had reported the Cheonho bridge section opened a few months ago. As for the Hannam bridge, it was announced last week that the Hannam overpass would be demolished starting from today, in line with previous overpass demolitions in Seoul.


However, yesterday, the plan was put on hold following heavy pushback from citizens, as there are concerns over the consequences on traffic. SMG will consider all its options to minimize inconvenience, but its true that traffic could be affected negatively. It's a huge intersection, and this is the main artery between downtown and Gangnam, so they can't afford to make any mistake. That being said, announcing a project 1 week ahead, and delaying it the day before its implementation is quite amateurish.


http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201807092106005&code=620101


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12108


^^
good design

20180703_090701 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180703_090703 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
sae woon 6-3-1 district project of cbd

20180703_110636 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서








^^
cbd project left one


20180703_111114 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180703_111135 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
hanhwa HQ this company made K9 thunder artillery 

20180703_114630 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180703_114910 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180703_115041 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
another cbd project.
Now hyundai motor group testing classy restaurant service in this building's shop before opening HYUNDAI SUPERTALL'S hotel amenity. 










^^
official winner design ...my home town pedestrian bridge over river 
soon U/C begin
20180404_172103 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
over here bridge soon built.



*Seoul mayor announced*

1. I will development *Yeuido island as whole huge mega project.*
I will make this island as new city of seoul. so all civil apartment project will collaboration with new seoul government's plan which soon public open.

2. I will *underground rail road from seoul station to yongsan*
and over there make university campus&commercial&library

3. I will make huge grand park in yongsan old USA military camp site.

4. and give incentive whom make more creative building design 

https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004840459&plink=ORI&cooper=NAVER
^^
1&2 one very expecting :lol:

*HYUNDAY SUPERTALL&underground huge mass transfer project(CALLED YONGDONG) almost finished! said Seoul concern*
















One time we trouble about YONGDONG project cause it design ground flat surface rise up 2~3m from ground. So this surface block hyundai head office's facade entrance.
So now we redesign that and solved problem.
We deep conversation with hyundai supertall and now all design almost finished
-hyundai hq 569m·105fl
-Total floor area 410,000㎡
-560m length LIGHT BEAM 

원문보기: 
http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/htm...ain_hot2#csidx28a2cb2a3892a2aaf10e75fb0894f90 

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2018/07/10/2018071001147.html?main_hot2


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^

Very good news about the new projects!

Here is an english article about the plans in Yeuido and Seoul Station/Yongsan: https://labsseoul.com/2018/07/12/seoul-announces-new-development-plans-for-yeouido-and-yongsan/


----------



## aquaticko

If they proceed with the burying of Seoul Station, I'd love to see something similar to the new Gangnam transit station being built--lots of glass, mirrors, and light, to create a welcoming space even underground. That type of structure could easily be the kind of landmark architectural style that the city needs to make a name for itself in that domain.


----------



## inno4321

HOME TOWN U/C
complex_main_img by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180617_150745 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_172843 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

HOME TOWN SMALL PROJECT BEGIN U/C
20180711_123420 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123452 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

HOME TOWN LOTTE U/C
erert by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
sdfsdfsd by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123500 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123627 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123645 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
MART WILL OPEN
20180711_123716 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
OBSERVATION DECK
20180711_123720 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
FENCE OFF
20180711_123816 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
MART ENTRANCE
20180711_123817 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123820 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123837 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123839 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123907 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123936 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_123942 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_124042 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_124053 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

HOME TOWN FIRE STATION DEMOLISH PREPARE
정면투시도-1024x546 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
숙소투시도-1024x614 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
2017062300102_0 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180711_124742 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
WE WILL SOON BUILT FIRE STATION OF GEUMCHEON OF SEOUL 
20180711_124750 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서 
home town
20180711_131216 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
home town unknown project u/c
20180711_133415 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^ recently LG MOVING TO NEW OFFICE IN MAGOK OF SEOUL


I TAKE IN NEW SUBWAY 2 LINE








20180703_083756_525 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
FINE DUST FILTERING 
20180703_090100_551 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
MORE OPEN SPACE
20180703_090243_822 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180713_101455 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


CHUNG MU RO 3G HOTEL








20180710_101143 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

PARC1 & WORLD CUP BRIDGE U/C
20180714_133310 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180714_133539 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
PARC1
20180714_153207 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180714_180753 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

HONGDAE PROJECT
20180714_213925 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180714_213931 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

NETMARBLE HQ U/C

20180716_095149_223 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


DAERIEEM
20180716_104305_472 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


SAMSUNG'S HEAD MOVE TO HANNAMDONG OF SEOUL

SAMSUNG'S CEO LEE JAE YONG LIVE IN HAN NAMDONG. And now he control group's future in his house for deep thinking. So all vice&high rank president of group move to near by his house which HAN NAMDONG.

http://www.insight.co.kr/news/165778

$7 billions successfully sold out of han nam dong project&chaebol's owner expanded his house in han nam dong.

seoul mayor's underground project announce, UN site development, Han nam new town project these all favor news focus on han nam dong.

now shin sae gae owner family live in han namdong but they even buying more detached house in this area.

market expect that han nam dong will be most expensive area in korea instead of gangnam
http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20180713050031325


----------



## inno4321

*POST OFFICE OF YEOIUDO *
























https://blog.naver.com/minhyuk0070/221319801742

*WINNING DESIGN OF SEOUL EDUCATION DEPARTMENT OFFICE*


----------



## inno4321

*SUBWAY 9LINE EXTENSION 99.98% PROGRESS!*
















toilet








entrance









































LENGTH 1,742m
SHIELD TUNNEL 1,274m

99.98% progress soon open!!

*Rain water pumping facility*


















422 Apgujeong-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul

3% progress


----------



## inno4321

*JAE MUL PO TUNNEL&PEDESTRIAN WAY 4.28KM 30.04% PROGRESS*










































*SHIN LEEMBONG CHUN TUNNEL 2.84KM 4 LANE 42.13%PROGRESS *


----------



## inno4321

*Seoul Jungrang old age care center 20.81% progress*

























*5 line Hanam station extension electronic facility U/C 0.1% progress *
















^^ 
A3 hall speaker wire 









*SEOUL space salim 16.25% progress *

























*Buckhan mountain old heritage gate restore 1 step 85.4% progress *

























*Worldcup bridge 53.19% progress*


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Korea will open in 2018 its National Aviation Museum on the grounds of the Gimpo Airport.
> 
> Here is an English language article about the project :
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2015/09/03/0200000000AEN20150903003100320.html
> 
> I found these pictures on a forum today, I'm not sure it's the final design of the project, but it very well might be.
> 
> 
> [URL="https://flic.kr/p/Cxgfxp"]
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers






















http://www.hanggong.or.kr/www/gallarythree_1.html


----------



## inno4321

*SHI LEEM LIGHT RAIL TRANSIT 10.68% PROGRESS*









































*HOME TOWN SMALL BUILDING*
95031527066944 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_205912 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
*HOME BIG COMMERCIAL ALMOST COMPLETED SOON OPEN*
SAM_3569 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
14686_5708_5314 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_210039 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_210040 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_210045 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

*HOME TOWN PUBLIC SWIMMING POOL&BOOK CAFE 15% PROGRESS*
Snap_2017.08.22 23.20.24_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_210223 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_210035 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_210303 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
*ART MUSEUM SITE PREPARE U/C*
20180727_210824 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

*HOME TOWN BUILDING*
result_2016_1_4_14_7_9_792_1 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180727_211123 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Construction update! This one certainly took a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11863

































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12143


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Newscast about the project, with nice videos that give a good impression about where everything will be displayed and how it will play out.



Update on the Yeongdongdaero-COEX "Time Square" project. I'm sure there are posts on this thread or forum that I can find, but the electronic screens have been installed on the Eastern COEX entrance and the SM building (as well as a couple at floor level). Now, they're moving on to the next step, with the Eastern façade of the Hyundai Department Store. The last big one of the initial phase will be the Eastern façade of the InterContinental hotel.


It's getting to the point where the project is respectable, but it would be great if they find a way to add some signs to the Trade Tower or ASEM Tower (seems complicated to me for the Parnas Tower).


Of course, this project will only really take shape if Hyundai GBC gets built and the underground transfer center completed.











































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12144


----------



## aquaticko

Has there been any particular news about the Yeondeong-daero underground transit complex, or is that going to be given a go-ahead in tandem with the Hyundai GBC? As neat as a nearly 600m tower is, the design detail and systemic importance to transit in Seoul makes the complex more important in my mind.


----------



## inno4321

20180623_201945 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180623_201941 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
AEKYOUNG GROUP'S NEW HQ in hongdae!
open soon!
6 affiliate company make office in here
500 employees stay permanently in this building
commercial&hotel too.

Every week i go there in hongdae. so Very glad!!!! 
HONGDAE IS REAL VIBE DISTRICT IN THE CITY! 
http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20180731182503084


http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20180731193251224
^^
*New 30fl ground military hotel will u/c in yongsan*



aquaticko said:


> Has there been any particular news about the Yeondeong-daero underground transit complex, or is that going to be given a go-ahead in tandem with the Hyundai GBC? As neat as a nearly 600m tower is, the design detail and systemic importance to transit in Seoul makes the complex more important in my mind.


there is no update news so far 
they still detail design 
especially leveling design due to unbalance between GBC facade n Youngdong dare ro underground's surface.

also at the moment HYUNDAI group headache due to many reason. So GBC project leave behind group's main task. 
So these project delayed little bit more than expect.


----------



## inno4321

^^
EHWA HOSPITAL OF MAGOK


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New Buildings in Myeongdong - Euljiro*

Here are two new buildings about to start construction.

CenterPoint Myeongdong










In front of Lotte Department Store, where KB Bank was located. 18 Floors in total, completion in August 2021.

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12328

ICON Cheonggye Office










Just East of the Signature Tower and next to Cheonggyecheon at the east end of Myeongdong. The site was just small buildings before, and has been demolished for a while now.

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12329


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Construction Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12454




*Now Completed*

*







*


http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9144/47193


----------



## kimahrikku1

*YG Entertainment Headquarters*

In Mapo-gu, currently under construction










https://entertain.naver.com/read?oid=117&aid=0003076401










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12507


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Gwanhun-dong Mixed Use Building*

Nice new project in Insadong already under construction. The cladding looks great.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12334


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seun and Euljiro Projects Update*

Redevelopments in Seun and Euljiro is a huge mess, and I've already reported on it at least a couple of times. Here are nonetheless the districts which are seeing some progress:

District 3 - 4 . 5 (left of your screen), and District 3 - 1. Demolition completed.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12508

District 6 - 1 . 2 (Euljiro Summit Tower, scheduled to open next month), and 6 - 3 and 6 - 4, both under demolition.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12513

District 6 - 4 - 21, demolished to make way for a 15-floor building.



















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12513

Other projects include the completion of a hotel in district 6 - 4 - 46.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Hangang Pedestrian Bridge*
> 
> Here is a new project in its very early steps, but which I believe is worth mentioning.
> 
> Seoul Metropolitan Government has announced a plan (more of a proposal at this point) to build a pedestrian bridge over the Hangang river, right next to the Hangang bridge, between Nodeul Island and the Ichon Hangang park.
> 
> Hangang bridge was the first bridge to be built over the Han river back during the Japanese Colonial Era, and is also infamous for being demolished (bombed) by retreating ROK troops during the first battle of Seoul in June 1950. Civilians were not informed of the plans for the bombing and many died during the explosion. A new bridge was built after the end of the Korean war.
> 
> This project would include a swimming pool / deck on the bridge, a small pier for boats, and a memorial in honor of the previous bridge and the tragic events that I mentioned.
> 
> Of course the designs have not been selected yet, and the project has not been approved.
> 
> But I think it's an idea with good potential. Certainly the site has historical value. Nodeul Island Project will be completed in September 2019. I don't think the Nodeul Island project is extremely exciting architecturally, but considering its location (center of Seoul, near Ichon Hangang Park), its content (concert venue and related cultural place), it's likely to become quite popular with Seoulites. What it will likely lack to some degree is accessibility, with no subway, and difficulty of access for pedestrians exactly, so this could help solve the problem.
> 
> I think we need more time to see what this project will actually be like, as well as how the Nodeul Island turns out, but worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=020&aid=0003176084



Pedestrian bridge project on the south side of Nodeul Island, for USD 30, with a target completion date of 2021. I had written a more detailed recap of the project, but the server crashed and the uploard failed, so here is just a shorter recap:


Built on the arches of the existing bridges, northern section (north of Nodeul Island) to be subject to separate architectural contest, park/observatory/plaza included, other improvements to the areas regarding parks, connectivity, demolition of overpass, completion of Nodeul island project, but there are still some questions about this project, both regarding needs for it and its realization.


I'll report when more information pops up.










































https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=028&aid=0002447085

Video announcement:


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12294




*Construction Update for the National Air & Space Museum*











http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12523


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Yongsan District 1*



kimahrikku1 said:


> Yongsan District One
> 
> The district has approved the formation of the initial committee for the redevelopment of Yongsan District One. This is located just south of Yongsan station, between the potential IBD and the future Yongsan Park, so it will become one of the best places to be in Seoul.
> 
> Previous plans were for the height to be capped at 39 floors, although apparently the city has finally decided to grant a taller height (or at least floor area ratio). This is very early in the redevelopment process, but for such a prime location, I wanted to keep you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cstimes.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=290543


Here are the three proposals for the redevelopment of Yongsan District 1, just south of Yongsan Station.




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12350


----------



## inno4321

*Soil testing prepare U/C begin for Shine An san sun New seoul subway!!!!*









































^^
My home town First Subway called Shin an san sun prepare U/C begin!! Soil test digging!

$ 4 BILLIONS PROJECT!!!


----------



## inno4321

^^
Home Town(Geumcheongu district) Fire Station demolish begin!
Not only fire station but also public library and parking lot too.

















^^
New Budget Hotel(right sect) almost completed (called *stars hotel of seoul*) Home Town(Geumcheongu district)


----------



## aquaticko

Why does it seem like so many of Korea's fire stations have such amazing designs? Lol


----------



## kimahrikku1

> *Seoul to plant 30 million trees by 2022 to fight fine dust*
> 
> A total of 30 million trees will be planted in Seoul by 2022 and two large forests will be formed as part of efforts to mitigate worsening air pollution and urban heat, the Seoul Metropolitan Government announced Tuesday.
> 
> The city government plans to plant an additional 15 million trees, having already planted 15 million trees between 2014 and last year.
> 
> Thirty million trees would have the effect of reducing particulate pollution generated by 64,000 aged diesel cars per year, and producing oxygen equivalent to the amount that 21 million adults inhale per year, the city said.
> 
> Two forests will be created by 2021 in partnership with the Korea Forest Service near Gwanaksan in southern Seoul and Bukhansan in northern Seoul.
> 
> Starting with 10 school zones this year, forests will be created in 30 school zones by 2021.
> 
> Car-only highways such as the Olympic Expressway and the Gangbyeon Expressway will be lined with 2.1 million more trees by 2022, the city said.
> 
> A total of 480 billion won will be spent on the project over the next four years.


http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20190326000754


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> Why does it seem like so many of Korea's fire stations have such amazing designs? Lol


^^
Indeed
public office of seoul and church or other non-profit's building more creative than seoul's ordinary residence.
that fire station has library and other public open space too. Land owner opposite that project for get more compensation. 

My home town soon begin another public building called 서서울미술관 the Geumcheongu art museum of Seoul Branch. 
Now They designing 
I think that museum will be very creative one.



kimahrikku1 said:


> The city government plans to plant an additional 15 million trees, having already planted 15 million trees between 2014 and last year.
> 
> 
> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20190326000754


^^
already planted 15 millions trees in city? I wonder why I can feel or see thoses trees?

BTW Recently I request above Seoul Tree project(미세먼지 절감 나무심기)'s Free one Tree for plant my home space But So far they didn;t reply to my phone.


----------



## inno4321

^^
Seoul second hands book public shop open today
citizens can buying second hands book more cheaply 
130 thousaad book accommodate 
nearby LWT 555M


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Samil Building Remodelling*

Apparently, the Samil Building, known as the first modern skyscraper in Korea, which was completed in 197, is getting a facelift.



















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12533


----------



## inno4321

^^
HANWHA HQ : K9 thunder

















^^
HOME TOWN SMALL IT COMPANY'S OFFICE APARTMENT

















^^
Home town small size company's office cluster

















https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2018/12/770733/
^^
Home town SAMSUNG LOGISTIC office demolished and to built Largest small ICT company cluster in Seoul.
25fl 3 unit ICT company area 80.0% employees's house 7.6% living supporter shop 12.4%


----------



## inno4321

Dong bu sub-way extension 64% completed

































World Cup bridge 63% completed

































Shin rim light rail transit 1 district 15% completed


----------



## inno4321

Chun ho high way extension 97%completed









































Gangnam circle highway 8 district 68%completed

































Namsan mountain Yeajangjarack 25% completed

































Doosangil way(My home town) underground tunnel 23%completed

















































Subugansun Underground Highway(my home town) 23%completed


----------



## inno4321

Han nam subway 5 line extension project's electronic wire connected between H1 and H2 station(4.755 km distance). 47% completed









































Jaemulpo tunnel 2 district 59% completed
3.25km 2 district this one is going to connected with other 1 district project


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> The project has now officially been launched.
> 
> 
> SMG has an agreement in place with Hanjin Heavy Industries (which owns the land where East Seoul Terminal is located) for the redevelopment of the terminal.
> 
> 
> The new complex would feature 2 towers of 32 floors (130 meters).
> 
> 
> Construction would start in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017081708422223287



Updates regarding the project, as Hanjin is currently in the process of selling the lot to a consortium led by Shinsegae and KT&G for the redevelopment of the project.

http://paxnetnews.com/allView?vNews...7&objId=A2019040216444003217&portalCode=naver


----------



## inno4321

Home town New hotel
















new expensive coffe shop








promo for open ceremony 
about $33 1 night 2day stay








if u visiting to seoul then stay in here
1 hour take from incheon int airport by bus








buffet 1 june open $48 for dinner
I have no money so i can't go there easily soon lol
























another almost completed residence&commercial


----------



## kimahrikku1

Here are the renders for the reconstruction of the Banpo Hyundai Apartment (a single building which is being demolished, located near Exit 2 of Sapyeong Station on Line 9 in Seocho-gu).

It's only 20 floors, so the only reason why I'm posting it is because I like the design, especially considering that it is from a fairly minor contractor (Dongbu).










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12402


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Undergrounding of Power and Utility Cables*

Seoul City has announced it plans to put underground 329 kilometers of underground cables by 2029.

Right now, 59% of the cables are underground, and once this project is completed, the rate would increase to 67%. Extra focus will be given on roads with 4 lanes or more, for which the rate of cables which are underground will increase from 86% to 94%.

Costs will be shared between the city (25%), each district (25%) and KEPCO (50%).



















Seoul still has ways to go in this area, but I think this is a good plan. I do like the charm of the messy electricity poles and lines in small alleyways, but for major roads, this is definitely an eyesore, and probably risky as well.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0009250844

https://www.nocutnews.co.kr/news/5156776

http://www.wsobi.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=74465


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Seosomun History Park*
> 
> Construction update on the Seosomun History Park (located just North of Seoul Station).
> 
> 
> Construction is now 70% complete, and they are targeting for an opening before the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=277&aid=0004311953




*Opening of Seosomun History Park*

The Seosomun History Park, mostly dedicated to the Christian martyrs who were persecuted during the Joseon dynasty, will open on June 1st, and is located just North of Seoul Station.


It looks absolutely fantastic.












See the many more pictures on this blog: https://blog.naver.com/quiipen/221548541351


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Undergrounding of Power and Utility Cables*
> 
> Seoul City has announced it plans to put underground 329 kilometers of underground cables by 2029.
> 
> Right now, 59% of the cables are underground, and once this project is completed, the rate would increase to 67%. Extra focus will be given on roads with 4 lanes or more, for which the rate of cables which are underground will increase from 86% to 94%.
> 
> Costs will be shared between the city (25%), each district (25%) and KEPCO (50%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul still has ways to go in this area, but I think this is a good plan. I do like the charm of the messy electricity poles and lines in small alleyways, but for major roads, this is definitely an eyesore, and probably risky as well.
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=003&aid=0009250844
> 
> https://www.nocutnews.co.kr/news/5156776
> 
> http://www.wsobi.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=74465


^^
good project
buit they need more tree there rather than extension car lane 









https://www.lafent.com/inews/news_view.html?news_id=124231
^^
Seoul to make 10 minute by walk welfare facility system arrange 
Whichmean seoulites can used "public small library,old age care center,kids daycare house, small public parking lot etc every angle can approach 250m~500m circle distance from seoulites's individual house.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Seun and Euljiro Projects Update*
> 
> Redevelopments in Seun and Euljiro is a huge mess, and I've already reported on it at least a couple of times. Here are nonetheless the districts which are seeing some progress:
> 
> District 3 - 4 . 5 (left of your screen), and District 3 - 1. Demolition completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12508
> 
> District 6 - 1 . 2 (Euljiro Summit Tower, scheduled to open next month), and 6 - 3 and 6 - 4, both under demolition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12513
> 
> District 6 - 4 - 21, demolished to make way for a 15-floor building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12513
> 
> Other projects include the completion of a hotel in district 6 - 4 - 46.




*Additional Redevelopments for Euljiro*

Redevelopments are still moving along, albeit slowly compared to our expectations...


Here are two other buildings under construction in that area:


District 6-2-8:












In Euljiro-5-ga:












Construction is just starting at this point.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Completion of the Won Buddhism Memorial Hall*

This is located right next to Heukseok Station along the Han River.










Original renders (there have been some noticeable changes since):










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/13849


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12353




More updates:












http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12604


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Kwangwoon University Station and Train Depot Development*

The Kwangwoon University Station and the nearby Train Depot is the subject of a major redevelopment project. The depot is expected to be relocated by 2021, which will create opportunities to build this project. It's been discussed for years (first in 2009), but the first try to redevelop the project failed. Then, the project started back in 2017. In November of 2018, Korail (which owns the land) selected Hyundai Development Company as a developer for this site. A architectural contest was held, which was won by famed Japanese architect Kuma Kengo. His project is named "Green Urban Ribbon" and the renders are below. It's certainly a very ambitious and interesting proposal. I'd say it's personally not the style I probably like the most, but quite noteworthy nonetheless.

The main tower will be 49-floor tall, and the other ones go up to 37 floors. There will be 2544 housing units in this project, as well as commercial and office space.

The total costs of the project will be around USD 2.5bn.

I've created a separate thread for this major development: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=159539769




























https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=009&aid=0004360841

http://www.newspim.com/news/view/20190522000373

http://www.hkbs.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=514729


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Seosomun District Lot 5*
> 
> I'd just like to mention a fairly nice new building going up in central Seoul next to City Hall Station (Station 2). I think it's big enough to warrant a mention in this thread.
> 
> Here are the renders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.n...aw0ZKfPo7-htPKZ-45smH3BG&ust=1538713659593351
> 
> And the construction progress as of July:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daum Maps




Update:


This building now completed.












http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12621


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New Luxury Villa in Seobinggo*

Here are the renders for a new and very nice looking luxury villa in Seobinggo (Yongsan district), quite near the Han River.

It's nice to see this kind of architecture pop up more and more in Seoul.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12418


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Plans for housing construction in Seoul*
> 
> As part of the project to offer up to 80,000 housing units in Seoul by 2022, we already talked about changes to the floor-area ratio as well as the construction over public unused land in Seoul. A detailed presentation was made yesterday by the Mayor highlighting some specific projects, with the pictures below.
> 
> The project between Sinnae and Jungrang notably highlights the new policy which will allow housing units to be built over roads.
> 
> There were also a few smaller announcements which I've mostly covered in other posts.
> 
> But overall, and just taking a look at the renders, this would be a welcome plan to better use the existing land and come up with flexible solutions, which all seem for now to be architecturally innovative.
> 
> There are still question marks over the feasibility of the whole project, its scale and impact, the tight regulations on private reconstruction, other land use issues, and other projects which have been put off, but this is an interesting development nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between Sinnae and Jungrang Station (1000 units, project 13 on map above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeonhuidong (300 units, project 12 on map above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeungsandong (300 units, project 11 on map above)
> 
> Here is the full announcement from the Mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=001&aid=0010545006



For the project in Sinnae-dong (the first picture above), it is likely that the selection of the winning project will be done by an international architectural contest, which is scheduled to start in September, with winner selection and detailed plans finalized by December.


The project would be spread across 500 meters over the highway, and the width would be around 50 to 80 meters.


Up to 1000 apartments would be supplied through this project.


https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=277&aid=0004480196


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> The project has now officially been launched.
> 
> 
> SMG has an agreement in place with Hanjin Heavy Industries (which owns the land where East Seoul Terminal is located) for the redevelopment of the terminal.
> 
> 
> The new complex would feature 2 towers of 32 floors (130 meters).
> 
> 
> Construction would start in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017081708422223287



Updates regarding the project, as Hanjin is currently in the process of selling the lot to a consortium led by Shinsegae and KT&G for the redevelopment of the project.

http://paxnetnews.com/allView?vNews...7&objId=A2019040216444003217&portalCode=naver

More updated, as Hanjin Heavy Industries as now officially sold the lot to the Shinsegae-KT&G consortium. Everything is being finalized, but the price will be around KRW 400 billion (near USD 400 million), which should pave the way for the redevelopment of the terminal.

While back in 2017, Seoul City proposed plans for 2 32-floor towers, the new owners are apparently currently discussing with the city for a 3-tower redevelopment topping at up to 45 floors. This could turn out to be a significant addition to the Seoul skyline.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=014&aid=0004240879


----------



## Victoria123

The H-Tower 









http://cdstudio.co.kr/projects/h-tower-office-building/

스크린샷(34) by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr
https://map.kakao.com/?map_type=TYP...evel=2&urlX=479036.25&urlY=1117582.5&panoid=0


----------



## Victoria123

The Live Style (U/C)



















Construction site: 

https://map.naver.com/?searchCoord=...rpanoid=1+tv76qydjqRZtlnmPcaIw==&vrpanotilt=0


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Craft Museum*

The Seoul Craft Museum is currently under construction, renovating the site of the former Pungmun Girls' High School near Anguk Station in Jongro district.





































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12644










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=001&aid=0008872706


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Susaek Station Complex*

Seoul Metropolitan Government has signed an MOU with Korail to develop the site over the railway lines between DMC and Susaek Station.

Full disclosure, this project has been in planning for almost 15 years, so this is not exactly new, but this marks a new step in the planning of the project.

Right now, the lines and depot completely cut off the DMC area from the northern part of town (and the east due to a river, but that's not the point). And the two subway stations along the line, Susaek and DMC stations, are not convenient, with unpractical subway exits and even worse transfers. This is an area which is also going to beneficiate from the growth of Goyang (GTX A, new satellite city under planning in Goyang), the building of the World Cup Bridge, the Gangbuk Line, so development makes sense, especially since the DMC business district is now fully built up and cannot expand anymore...

The first and smaller step would be building up the DMC station, and would start in 2022 with Lotte participating in the project (side note, Lotte participating in the project would also bode well for the Lotte Mall under planning nearby, currently held up by the city for no good reasons).

The second and much larger phase, up to Susaek station and even more west to the maintenance depot, would only start construction in 2025.

The total completed project would stretch on 220,000sqm and cost around USD 1.7bn









(phase 1)










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=009&aid=0004375896

http://www.m-i.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=613504

https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1VKGSQCO23

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/06/18/2019061801930.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Myeongdong Le Méridien Hotel*

Hotel under construction just behind the Post Tower (near Myeongdong Station Exit 5). Completion scheduled for April 2022.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12656










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12356


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Buildings in Myeongdong - Euljiro*
> 
> Here are two new buildings about to start construction.
> 
> CenterPoint Myeongdong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of Lotte Department Store, where KB Bank was located. 18 Floors in total, completion in August 2021.




Construction update:












http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12656


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New Appartments Models in Godeok-Gangil*

The city of Seoul is currently developing new lots for new apartments in the Gangdong District (Godeok-Gangil area). Development is already underway for what is virtually the last large flat unbuilt area within the city limits of Seoul.

On the map below, you can see the three large areas under development.










These areas are then divided between different sub-lots, each with their own zoning. So far nothing unusual. But, as you can see on the second map below, for 2 blocks (block 1 and 5), the selection of the apartment project has been done differently. As is usually done, private developers bid to be awarded the lots, and the highest bid wins, resulting in the same boring projects with low architectural values. But in this case, the selection was made by an architectural committee, which looked at the architectural merit of each proposal, rather than just bid price, to make a decision.

As a result, the selected proposals for each project are quite interesting, and better link the ground-level retail areas with the residential units.

Here is the winning project for Block 1, "Five Little Community Villages", with 793 housing units, by Jeil Construction Consortium.





























And here is the winning project for Block 5, "Shared Living Room", with 809 housing units, by Hyundai E&C Consortium. The tallest building will be 29 floor tall, with most of the buildings only reaching 6 floors.





































The full article also has renders of non-selected projects. Overall, this is an interesting change in the mentality of the city and promoters. Of course, this selection mode is not perfect either. The selection committee could be biased, or projects uninspiring. And of course, price-based bidding is more transparent and prevents risks of collusion/corruption. But nonetheless, in a modern and now fairly corruption-free society such as Korea, it's probably a welcome sign to see such apartments be selected in a new way which is smarter, takes into better account the community and the aesthetics of the project. This could certainly set some kind of precedent for future projects in Korea.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=025&aid=0002916539


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Updates regarding the project, as Hanjin is currently in the process of selling the lot to a consortium led by Shinsegae and KT&G for the redevelopment of the project.
> 
> http://paxnetnews.com/allView?vNews...7&objId=A2019040216444003217&portalCode=naver
> 
> More updated, as Hanjin Heavy Industries as now officially sold the lot to the Shinsegae-KT&G consortium. Everything is being finalized, but the price will be around KRW 400 billion (near USD 400 million), which should pave the way for the redevelopment of the terminal.
> 
> While back in 2017, Seoul City proposed plans for 2 32-floor towers, the new owners are apparently currently discussing with the city for a 3-tower redevelopment topping at up to 45 floors. This could turn out to be a significant addition to the Seoul skyline.
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=014&aid=0004240879




According to latest news report, Hanjin Heavy Industries has signed a Joint-Venture agreement with Shinsegae Property for this project.


https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20190726122200008?input=1195m


Also, apparently, the winning project selected from an architectural competition is this one: 




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/14023


There are still many unknowns about this project and steps ahead of us, but once this is all confirmed, I'll create a dedicated thread.


----------



## inno4321

Home town Net marble(game company like EA) HQ U/C

























^^
Another simultaneous Netmarble R&D center in outskirt of Seoul(GWACHUN city)


----------



## inno4321

Home town fire station
























home town many project ongoing/residence and commercial








another one 








Not my home town but neighborhood district(guro) apartment


----------



## inno4321

Home town commercial 








home town completed project but still many space remain as empty
So need patience until commercial shop full and vibrant
























Home town wide main road which beneath underground New subway(신안산선) will construct soon








shinansansun 신안산선 subway's 시흥사거리역 station sub entrance(narrow point)








^^








shinansan subway


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Pedestrian bridge project on the south side of Nodeul Island, for USD 30, with a target completion date of 2021. I had written a more detailed recap of the project, but the server crashed and the uploard failed, so here is just a shorter recap:
> 
> 
> Built on the arches of the existing bridges, northern section (north of Nodeul Island) to be subject to separate architectural contest, park/observatory/plaza included, other improvements to the areas regarding parks, connectivity, demolition of overpass, completion of Nodeul island project, but there are still some questions about this project, both regarding needs for it and its realization.
> 
> 
> I'll report when more information pops up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=028&aid=0002447085
> 
> Video announcement:




The winner of the architectural project for this bridge has been selected, and was announced today by Seoul Metropolitan Government.
The new 10.5-meter wide, 500-meter long bridge is scheduled to be completed in 2021. The construction contract is planned to be signed by the end of this year, and construction to begin in early 2020, following the demolition of the Noryangjin Overpass, for an opening in June 2021.
As I had previously reported on the Seoul Projects & Construction thread, another pedestrian bridge is under planning on the section between Nodeul Island and Yongsan, with a planned opening in 2022. And the new Nodeul Island Culture Center itself is scheduled to open this September.
































http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20190730_0000726402&cID=10801&pID=14000
http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/07/30/2019073001214.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Meritz to build 20-floor building near Seoul Station*

Korean Insurance company Meritz will build a 20-floor building in Bongrae-dong, just North of Seoul Station. The previous buildings in this location were demolished 5 years ago. The previous plans were for a 19-floor building but the plans, which were just approved, are now for 20 floors instead.

Construction will start in December and is expected to be completed by late 2022.










The map is the bit weird as the actual lot is the lot at the corner of the two streets, while on the map it looks like it's the second lot down from the intersection, but whatever...










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=009&aid=0004402829


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Yongsan History Museum*
> 
> Yongsan District has officially announced today its plans for the construction of the Yongsan History Museum. It will be located in the former Yongsan Railroad Hospital, which is a building designated under the Cultural Heritage program, and was built in 1929 by the Japanese. There will be some restoration work done in the building to transform it into a museum.
> 
> This will be located right in front of the Yongsan Central Park Harrington Square (on the south side), and only a couple of minutes away from Yongsan Station.
> 
> Very interesting project, as it is well located, uses a nice building, and should have interesting content. Yongsan was not part of the old town of Seoul, but became important when Joseon Dynasty and the Empire of Korea opened their doors to the outside world in the late 19th century. This is also where the Japanese set their garrison in the early 20th century, and following the Korean War, this is where the US garrison is located. It is the heart of Korea's rail network and is now located at the center of Seoul, where many developments are underway. Quite an historic place with a long history.
> 
> Renovation will mostly be conducted in 2021, and the project will cost around 7 Million dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2019012106384797207
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=001&aid=0010590630



*Yongsan Hospital Lot Redevelopment*

I had mentioned around 6 months ago the upcoming creation of a new museum inside the Historical Building of the Yongsan Hospital.


Well, this museum project is part of a greater one, which is moving forward. Hyundai Development Company has signed a contract to redevelop the lot, and as part of this development, it will donate money to create this museum. But for the rest of the lot, it will build a mixed-use complex which will include apartments, businesses and commercial space. The full scale of the project is still unknown, but this could be an other significant addition to the Yongsan skyline.


Still many steps ahead of us, but I'll keep you posted.


http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/01/2019080102053.html


----------



## inno4321

Olympic bridge extension
























5line subway extension
















8 line subway extension


----------



## inno4321

World heritage pedestrian bridge n road extension
































chunho road extension

































Shinreem light rail transition


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> For the project in Sinnae-dong (the first picture above), it is likely that the selection of the winning project will be done by an international architectural contest, which is scheduled to start in September, with winner selection and detailed plans finalized by December.
> 
> 
> The project would be spread across 500 meters over the highway, and the width would be around 50 to 80 meters.
> 
> 
> Up to 1000 apartments would be supplied through this project.
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=277&aid=0004480196




*Official announcement regarding the Sinnae Station development over the railroads ("Compact City")*

More details have been announced for this project.


On this 500-meter long section of highway near Sinnae Station (Jungrang-gu), the city is planning to build over the road 1000 housing units, at a cost of over USD 400 million. The project's working name seems to be "Compact City".


An architectural competition for the selection of the winning project will be held from this October. Construction would begin in late 2021, and be completed by 2025.










































http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/05/2019080501541.html


http://news.tvchosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/05/2019080590073.html


https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1VMUO31GIV


https://news.joins.com/article/23543955


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Official announcement regarding the Sinnae Station development over the railroads ("Compact City")*
> 
> More details have been announced for this project.
> 
> 
> On this 500-meter long section of highway near Sinnae Station (Jungrang-gu), the city is planning to build over the road 1000 housing units, at a cost of over USD 400 million. The project's working name seems to be "Compact City".
> 
> 
> An architectural competition for the selection of the winning project will be held from this October. Construction would begin in late 2021, and be completed by 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/05/2019080501541.html
> 
> 
> http://news.tvchosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/05/2019080590073.html
> 
> 
> https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1VMUO31GIV
> 
> 
> https://news.joins.com/article/23543955



Article from today's Korea TimesHerald:




> *As land prices soar, Seoul places its next public housing project on highway*
> 
> 
> Seoul is running out of space for new public housing projects.
> 
> For years, commercial real estate development has pushed up land prices in the city. Greater costs follow public projects that require buying and building on private land. In response, Seoul Housing & Communities Corp. (SH), Seoul's public housing builder, is eyeing what might be considered relatively "vacant" public land, such as bus garages and water treatment centers.
> 
> On Monday, SH announced a pilot project for one such underused space ― the air above a congested highway.
> 
> The plan looks too simple to actually work. A flat-topped rectangular tunnel is placed over a 500-meter section of the Bukbu Expressway in northeastern Seoul. A multi-floor housing complex for at least 1,000 households with flanking gardens is then placed on top of this hollow structure, straddling over speeding cars.
> 
> The public builder claims the engineering feat is both doable and cost-effective.
> 
> "Under the circumstances, it's an economical solution. Land prices have soared while engineering costs have fallen comparatively," Kim Sei-yong, head of SH, explained at a press conference on Monday where he unveiled the preliminary blueprint for the project.
> 
> The 500-meter-long deck over Bukbu Expressway could create up to 23,500 square meters of new space around 10 meters above the ground. According to SH, the expected cost of building such a deck capable of supporting high-rise structures is only 70 percent of the cost of buying the same area of land near the chosen site.
> 
> Another 51,000 square meters of public and private land on either side of the motorway will be connected to the raised platform and incorporated into the housing complex. The expected total budget ― including the cost of buying privately owned land included in the plan as well as engineering and construction costs ― is 421.3 billion won ($347 million).
> 
> Land is a contested resource in Seoul. Ten million residents ― one-fifth of the nation's population ― vie for space within the outer rims of the 600-square-kilometer metropolis. An increasing number are priced out each year to the surrounding Gyeonggi Province, and spends hours on the road or underground commuting to work in Seoul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A possible image of what the public housing complex will look like from the side next to the expressway / Courtesy of Seoul Housing & Communities Corp.
> 
> Old neighborhoods are erased every day to make way for new apartment complexes and high-rise condos. But with investors gobbling up housing units and traditional four-to-five person families splitting into many more one- or two-person households, there is never enough housing to go around.
> 
> The term "affordable housing" is an oxymoron for most Seoul citizens now. A host of macro policies introduced by the current Moon Jae-in administration has done little to normalize housing prices.
> 
> One way low- and middle-income residents maintained a foothold in Seoul despite all this was public housing. There are over 300,000 public housing units in Seoul and Seoul Mayor Park Won-soon plans to increase this number to 400,000 ― around 10 percent of the total housing market ― by 2022.
> 
> The idea of building the next public housing complex over a highway didn't come from city officials or engineers. The idea was drawn from abroad, most notably Germany's Schlangenbader Strasse. Built in the 1970s by architects Georg Heinrichs, Gerhard Krebs and Klaus Krebs, the megastructure is dubbed the "snake" due to its winding form over a 600-meter section of a highway. Though there were some structural problems at the time of construction, the current residents of the 1,064 apartment units inside show high levels of satisfaction with the motorway housing complex, according to German media outlets.
> 
> Like the Schlangenbader Strasse, the Bukbu Expressway housing complex will be focused on creating an attractive living infrastructure rather than fitting as many housing units as possible in the given space. Communal spaces like libraries and swimming pools as well as co-working spaces for startups will be incorporated into the buildings. In line with the decreasing number of traditional four- to five-member households in the population, the apartments inside will be designed for one- or two-person households ― young people or young married couples without money to break into the commercial real estate market.
> 
> SH says it can keep all car lanes on Bukbu Expressway open during construction to minimize drivers' inconvenience. Nearby residents will likely suffer from some noise or dust pollution during the construction period, but once completed the neighborhood will benefit from the enclosure of traffic noise and pollution, it said.
> 
> SH also plans to line the tunnel with sound-absorbing boards. Six pedestrian skyways will connect the elevated deck to the nearby railway station and residential areas, previously cut off from each other by the highway.
> 
> Construction for the complex will start in the latter half of 2021, after the final design is picked through an international contest this year.
> 
> 
> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2019/08/281_273530.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Gongpyeong District 15 and 16 Redevelopment*

The city has released the plans for the redevelopment of Gongpyeong District 15 and 16 (by exit 11 of Jonggak Station).

Floor Area Ratio will be 1000% and the maximum height will be 70 meters. The new buildings will partly mix the existing buildings, on top of which will be built a more modern building. The incorporation of older buildings in the new development is surely an interesting development. While the project is still in its early phases and will change, it's good to see this move forward.










http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/09/05/2019090501865.html










http://www.nspna.com/news/?mode=view&newsid=381652


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Yongsan District 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the three proposals for the redevelopment of Yongsan District 1, just south of Yongsan Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12350




Owners have selected the first proposition by Heerim.


The height will be 35 floors, and the land-area ratio 500%. There are still many steps before this project becomes a reality, and design downgrade is a real possibility, but this is exciting news nonetheless.






























































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12519


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Yongsan Wonhyo Sanho Apartment Reconstruction*

Seoul City has approved the plans for the reconstruction of the Wonhyo Sanho Apartments in Yongsan. Located right in front of the Hangang River, they have one of the best views of Seoul, as they are the apartments right in front of Yeouido. If the IBD project comes to fruition, this will be one of the most sought after location.

According to the revised plans from the city, the redeveloped complex will top at 35 floors and provide 672 housing units. (floor area ratio: 281%), up from 555 in the current apartment complex.

We still have a few more years to go before construction though... but this could be a nice addition to the skyline.










http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/09/05/2019090500940.html










http://www.shinailbo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=1201502


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12519


^^
WOW amazing!! First creative apartment in seoul? No more commie block?






















^^
*Today held official Shin an san subway ground breaking ceremony! * 
15 station
100km per a hour speed 
construct 40m below 
cost 3 billions

My home town get 3 station(독산역 docksan, 시흥사거리역 shiheungsaguree, 석수역 suksoo)
My home located near 시흥사거리역 shiheungsaguree. So I will use this new subway and go to the Parc1 and shin saegae new amuse park directly)

this subway can approach by high speed elevator instead of stairway 
for example 시흥사거리역 shiheungsaguree station design 1 main entrance with 5 elevator and 1 sub entrance with 3 elevator









this subway is going to connected with 신세계 국제테마파크 shin saegae theme park station too.
Water park/golf/amuse park/family resort/dinosaur park etc
actually this park promised by Universal studio USA but dismiss due to land price negotiation


----------



## penwick

*That's just an unrealistic rendering. Never gonna built in that way*



kimahrikku1 said:


> Owners have selected the first proposition by Heerim.
> 
> 
> The height will be 35 floors, and the land-area ratio 500%. There are still many steps before this project becomes a reality, and design downgrade is a real possibility, but this is exciting news nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12519
















*That's just an unrealistic rendering. Never gonna built in that way

every participants in this business know that that's not gonna be final design.

Can't be built in that way, and that kind of apartment can't be sold in Korean housing market

Don't be naive.

all you can learn from this design is about concept's big frame( : just an another "35stories-high" apartments in Yongsan)

and also, it doesn't look good aesthetically to me *

*

저렇게 안(못)지어집니다.

그냥 조금 나은 또 하나의 35층 따리 주상복합 단지 계획..

게다가 요즘같은 제약 하에서는 조합원들이 모두 재벌이 아닌 하에야...*


...


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Folk Song Museum*

Photos from the Folk Song Museum which is currently nearing completion just in front of Changdeokgung Palace.




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/14125










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=011&aid=0003434868


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Official announcement regarding the Sinnae Station development over the railroads ("Compact City")*
> 
> More details have been announced for this project.
> 
> 
> On this 500-meter long section of highway near Sinnae Station (Jungrang-gu), the city is planning to build over the road 1000 housing units, at a cost of over USD 400 million. The project's working name seems to be "Compact City".
> 
> 
> An architectural competition for the selection of the winning project will be held from this October. Construction would begin in late 2021, and be completed by 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/05/2019080501541.html
> 
> 
> http://news.tvchosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/08/05/2019080590073.html
> 
> 
> https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1VMUO31GIV
> 
> 
> https://news.joins.com/article/23543955



Article from today's Korea TimesHerald:




> *As land prices soar, Seoul places its next public housing project on highway*
> 
> 
> Seoul is running out of space for new public housing projects.
> 
> For years, commercial real estate development has pushed up land prices in the city. Greater costs follow public projects that require buying and building on private land. In response, Seoul Housing & Communities Corp. (SH), Seoul's public housing builder, is eyeing what might be considered relatively "vacant" public land, such as bus garages and water treatment centers.
> 
> On Monday, SH announced a pilot project for one such underused space ― the air above a congested highway.
> 
> The plan looks too simple to actually work. A flat-topped rectangular tunnel is placed over a 500-meter section of the Bukbu Expressway in northeastern Seoul. A multi-floor housing complex for at least 1,000 households with flanking gardens is then placed on top of this hollow structure, straddling over speeding cars.
> 
> The public builder claims the engineering feat is both doable and cost-effective.
> 
> "Under the circumstances, it's an economical solution. Land prices have soared while engineering costs have fallen comparatively," Kim Sei-yong, head of SH, explained at a press conference on Monday where he unveiled the preliminary blueprint for the project.
> 
> The 500-meter-long deck over Bukbu Expressway could create up to 23,500 square meters of new space around 10 meters above the ground. According to SH, the expected cost of building such a deck capable of supporting high-rise structures is only 70 percent of the cost of buying the same area of land near the chosen site.
> 
> Another 51,000 square meters of public and private land on either side of the motorway will be connected to the raised platform and incorporated into the housing complex. The expected total budget ― including the cost of buying privately owned land included in the plan as well as engineering and construction costs ― is 421.3 billion won ($347 million).
> 
> Land is a contested resource in Seoul. Ten million residents ― one-fifth of the nation's population ― vie for space within the outer rims of the 600-square-kilometer metropolis. An increasing number are priced out each year to the surrounding Gyeonggi Province, and spends hours on the road or underground commuting to work in Seoul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A possible image of what the public housing complex will look like from the side next to the expressway / Courtesy of Seoul Housing & Communities Corp.
> 
> Old neighborhoods are erased every day to make way for new apartment complexes and high-rise condos. But with investors gobbling up housing units and traditional four-to-five person families splitting into many more one- or two-person households, there is never enough housing to go around.
> 
> The term "affordable housing" is an oxymoron for most Seoul citizens now. A host of macro policies introduced by the current Moon Jae-in administration has done little to normalize housing prices.
> 
> One way low- and middle-income residents maintained a foothold in Seoul despite all this was public housing. There are over 300,000 public housing units in Seoul and Seoul Mayor Park Won-soon plans to increase this number to 400,000 ― around 10 percent of the total housing market ― by 2022.
> 
> The idea of building the next public housing complex over a highway didn't come from city officials or engineers. The idea was drawn from abroad, most notably Germany's Schlangenbader Strasse. Built in the 1970s by architects Georg Heinrichs, Gerhard Krebs and Klaus Krebs, the megastructure is dubbed the "snake" due to its winding form over a 600-meter section of a highway. Though there were some structural problems at the time of construction, the current residents of the 1,064 apartment units inside show high levels of satisfaction with the motorway housing complex, according to German media outlets.
> 
> Like the Schlangenbader Strasse, the Bukbu Expressway housing complex will be focused on creating an attractive living infrastructure rather than fitting as many housing units as possible in the given space. Communal spaces like libraries and swimming pools as well as co-working spaces for startups will be incorporated into the buildings. In line with the decreasing number of traditional four- to five-member households in the population, the apartments inside will be designed for one- or two-person households ― young people or young married couples without money to break into the commercial real estate market.
> 
> SH says it can keep all car lanes on Bukbu Expressway open during construction to minimize drivers' inconvenience. Nearby residents will likely suffer from some noise or dust pollution during the construction period, but once completed the neighborhood will benefit from the enclosure of traffic noise and pollution, it said.
> 
> SH also plans to line the tunnel with sound-absorbing boards. Six pedestrian skyways will connect the elevated deck to the nearby railway station and residential areas, previously cut off from each other by the highway.
> 
> Construction for the complex will start in the latter half of 2021, after the final design is picked through an international contest this year.
> 
> 
> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2019/08/281_273530.html




Architectural contest for the selection of the winning project has officially been announced, with a jury made of 9 experts. The contest will be held in two rounds, and a winner is expected to be selected by December.

http://news1.kr/articles/?3725533

http://www.m-i.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=640137

I've created a new thread dedicated to this project: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2208742


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Sungindong Officetel*
> 
> Here is a new, and interesting building which has been approved in Sungindong, just north of Cheonggyecheon and a bit east of Dongdaemun. The building will be 21 floor tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=011&aid=0003426157


Construction of this project has now started. I have therefore created a new dedicated thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=162512630


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Opening of Nodeul Island*

After over a decade of planning and controversies, Nodeul Island Cultural Complex opened to the public on Saturday September 28th.

Only the Cultural Complex opened on the 28th, and the park section near the river is still in the last stages of construction (my understanding is that it will open in October).

I actually went there yesterday, on the 2nd day of the opening weekend (which had some special events), so here are my impressions.

The first thing that I'd like to say is that, as feared, the buildings are truly not inspiring, and are blocky. Architecturally, it's tough to really be pleased with the design. That being said, the complex has an underground floor which is fairly nice, and there is a fairly nice underground patio which is connected with the upper floor. The concert hall building is also supposed to be lit up at night in a nice way (although I only visited the place during daytime).

There is a nice library, lounge, a couple of restaurants and a multi-purpose area. On the opening weekend there was a few events, so it did feel very lively and nice to stroll around. I didn't visit the concert hall itself, but I think that there is quite a lot of decent things to do in the island. Also, due to the location of the project, it is very " instagrammable". There are many great lines of sight (especially for Yeouido), but overall all of central Seoul. So, so far, I think the opening was fairly successful. It is not so much a reflection of what the complex is architecturally, but more a reflection of the content proposed and the overall location.

The purpose is not so much to compare this to another landmark building in Seoul (in this case it's definitely lacking), but to compare it to other Hangang Parks in Seoul. The other Hangang Parks are quite crowded already, and this one can be a very good alternative, with fantastic view, some restaurants, libraries and other areas.

I'm curious about how this will turn out once the "park" itself is completed next month, as well as if they build a pedestrian cultural bridge on top of the Hangang Bridge (by 2021). Since Nodeul Island is not too far from Nodeul Station and due to the important number of bus lines stopping by the island, I think it can be pretty successful, even if architecturally, it is definitely true that it lacks ambition.




















https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190927003800315#none


----------



## aquaticko

240 billion? I'm assuming that's 240 billion *won*, so 240 million USD. 

No single construction project is going to generate almost 10% GDP, in this or any other country, especially something non-infrastructure.


----------



## Victoria123

Hanhwa Consortium's rendering of MICE Complex near Seoul Stn.

consortium by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickrhttp://davom.kr/2019/08/09/서울역-유휴부지-개발사업-우선협상자에-한화/


----------



## SeafloorMountainpeak

inno4321 said:


> yesterday i was in hongik street! i saw that site n take a photos too :lol:


I've been there too. It's really a very great place to enjoy nightlife


----------



## inno4321

1.netmarble HQ rise(not really located my home town but border so included as my home town project.
one of big game company in korea.
2. recently completed office building for small company
old site was wedding building but demolish and built like that
there are another twin building is going to built left site(now 강강수월레: korea babeque resturant building occupy) and demolish soon too.
my home town low income distirct but hipefully with this new offie more stable salary people move into my home distirct.



aquaticko said:


> 240 billion? I'm assuming that's 240 billion *won*, so 240 million USD.
> 
> No single construction project is going to generate almost 10% GDP, in this or any other country, especially something non-infrastructure.


Yes 240 billions
but that estimate economic influence not only during construction boom but also after tower completed influcene for many years 




SeafloorMountainpeak said:


> I've been there too. It's really a very great place to enjoy nightlife


is that you in video?


----------



## Victoria123

Yongsan Hospital Redevelopment



























http://www.nowarch.com/works/view/302?list_num=1&type=2


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Jangji & Gangil Bus Depot Compact City*

Seoul City has announced last week the upcoming construction of two "Compact Cities", to start construction in 2021. These Smart Cities will be built on top of the bus depots in Jangji and Gangil, with completion slated for 2024. Most apartments will be small apartments for young workers and newlywed couples. There will be 840 units in Jangji and 964 in Gangil.

The provisional plans are as below, but they are not the definitive ones as they will be subject to an architectural contest (which is underway for Jangji, and to start in March for Gangil):














































http://mediahub.seoul.go.kr/archive...utm_content=npcrm_content&utm_term=npcrm_mail


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Winning Project (Posco E&C) for the redevelopment of Shinbanpo Lot 18*

POSCO E&C has been awarded today the reconstruction project for the small Shinbanpo Lot 18 project located just in front of the Han river.

The number of apartments will remain unchanged at 182 units and the cost will be around USD 50 million. Construction is not expected to start for a couple of years.

The height of the new complex will be 31 floors (currently 13 floors).










https://asiatime.co.kr/news/newsview.php?ncode=1065591993794501


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Photography Museum - Winning Design*

The winning design for the Seoul Photography Museum, which is scheduled to open in 2022 in Chang-dong (Dobong-gu) (next to the Conversion Platform, Seoul Arena and Robot Museum) has been selected. The winning design was submitted by Austrian firm Jadric Architektur ZT GmbH.


















































































https://project.seoul.go.kr/view/viewDetailAward.do


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Magok MICE - Lotte E&C Consortium selected as developer*

The consortium led by Lotte E&C has been selected to build the MICE site located in Magok (Gangseo-gu) on a 82,000 sqm site. Construction cost will be over 3 billion USD, and is scheduled to start in 2021 for a completion in 2024.











https://biz.chosun.com/site/data/ht...ce=naver&utm_medium=original&utm_campaign=biz


----------



## inno4321

I give up to uploaded seoul project. cause too many it is impossible to update ongoing/proposal/demolish seoul project.
for example around my home guess 70 different building U/C(included international art museum competition) and 1,000 new shop open and closed for a month.
If included proposal then exhausted 

Seoul really fast changed even under "anti development policy mayor regime" 
Very fast changed 

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUGE 
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY

I will read a book rather than many update.


----------



## penwick

inno4321 said:


> I give up to uploaded seoul project. cause too many it is impossible to update ongoing/proposal/demolish seoul project.
> for example around my home guess 70 different building U/C(included international art museum competition) and 1,000 new shop open and closed for a month.
> If included proposal then exhausted
> 
> Seoul really fast changed even under "anti development policy mayor regime"
> Very fast changed
> 
> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUGE
> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY
> 
> I will read a book rather than many update.




please talk with statistics


----------



## WingWing

It gets into sg news
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/hyundai-gets-nod-build-south-105717958.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Ecological and Leisure-Cultural Waterfront Space in Seoul International District - Announcement of winning project*

The Winning Project for Ecological and Leisure-Cultural Waterfront Space in Seoul International District (the Tancheon River between Gangnam and Jamsil Sports Complex in Sponga) has been selected, with the winner being Now Architects Consortium (including Winy Maas, who did Seoullo 7017, and three Korean architectural firms).

Please refer to the dedicated thread for more updates: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846766&page=4

I think the design is quite fantastic, I especially like the pier. Of course, we'll have to wait until it's completed to see how it fully is.

Right now, the target is for the construction to start in June 2021 and to be completed in 2024.

With the Yeongdongdaero Transfer Center, the Hyundai GBC, this project, the new MICE complex with the new Trade Tower, the remodeled Olympic Stadium and new baseball park and arenas, they will be so many changes to the area. I can't wait. It seems that finally, 2020 is the year that some actual construction will start (with Hyundai GBC and Yeongdongdaero Transfer Center), with the Sports Complex to follow soon afterwards.








































































































































https://project.seoul.go.kr/view/viewDetailAward.do


----------



## FabriFlorence

I think that Seoul is an incredibly beautiful city! IMO the most beautiful city of Asia.

I'm really surprised how this amazing and spectacular metropolis is underrated in this forum. Why I've never seen Seoul in the international photo forums despite its beauty?


----------



## aquaticko

That really is a lovely looking design--quite organic and swoopy, which is admittedly a little at odds with the rest of Seoul's architecture, but then it provides that nice touch of difference, too. Can't wait to see it in full bloom.


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Winning Project (Posco E&C) for the redevelopment of Shinbanpo Lot 18*
> 
> POSCO E&C has been awarded today the reconstruction project for the small Shinbanpo Lot 18 project located just in front of the Han river.
> 
> The number of apartments will remain unchanged at 182 units and the cost will be around USD 50 million. Construction is not expected to start for a couple of years.
> 
> The height of the new complex will be 31 floors (currently 13 floors).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://asiatime.co.kr/news/newsview.php?ncode=1065591993794501




Another rendering pic I found in 'all that B3' Naver Cafe: 


Ź_183 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Grand Intercontinental Seoul Parnas Hotel - Renovation*

Grand Intercontinental Seoul Parnas Hotel will be renovated started from January (for a duration of 11 months) and will get a glass façade. The hotel will also be renovated internally but will keep operating in the meantime.

Not a huge update by any mean, but it's nice to see this hotel get modernized and Samseong Area to keep growing.










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=009&aid=0004474077


----------



## penwick

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Intercontinental Parnas Hotel - Renovation*
> 
> Intercontinental Parnas Hotel will be renovated started from January (for a duration of 11 months) and will get a glass façade. The hotel will also be renovated internally but will keep operating in the meantime.
> 
> Not a huge update by any mean, but it's nice to see this hotel get modernized and Samseong Area to keep growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=009&aid=0004474077





Grand Intercontinental Seoul Parnas


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Full Opening of Bugaksan to the public*



> *Mount Bukak to be fully open to public starting in 2022: Cheong Wa Dae*
> 
> The mountain just behind the presidential compound will be fully opened to the public in stages before mid-2022, more than a half century after it became off-limits to the public for security reasons, Cheong Wa Dae said Tuesday.
> 
> It means citizens will be able to walk across the 1.1 million-square-meter Mount Bukak, 4.8 times bigger than Yeouido in western Seoul.
> 
> The region had been off limits to the public since the so-called Jan. 21 incident in 1968. At the time, 31 North Korean commandos sneaked onto the 342-meter-high mountain and approached the presidential office Cheong Wa Dae in an apparent attempt to assassinate then-President Park Chun-hee. After two weeks of skirmishes around the mountain, all the intruders, except two, were killed.
> 
> In 2007, Cheong Wa Dae opened the Mount Bukak Fortress Walk, a trek of a few kilometers, to ordinary people with security restrictions and time limits in place.
> 
> President Moon Jae-in initially promised to move his office to the main government building in Gwanghwamun, but he scrapped the plan, instead pushing for the opening of the mountain as a token of his efforts to "communicate" more with the people.
> 
> Cheong Wa Dae plans to split the process in two due to the need for related preparations including measures to enhance accessibility and conveniences for visitors.
> 
> It is scheduled to open the northern side of the fortress wall starting in the first half of 2020. Crosswalks and parking lots will be set up.
> 
> The southern section will be open in the first half of 2022.
> 
> The full opening of the mountain is meaningful in terms of the historic value of the area and recovery of green in the city, and it's also expected to help improve citizen's health by providing them with another forest trail, according to Cheong Wa Dae.
> 
> If the mountain becomes completely open to the public, albeit with some admission time and trekking course controls for safety reasons, it would serve as a bridge for hikers between Mount Inwang and Mount Bukhan, both in Seoul.


https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191203009000315










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=001&aid=0011253762


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Ecological and Leisure-Cultural Waterfront Space in Seoul International District - Announcement of winning project*
> 
> The Winning Project for Ecological and Leisure-Cultural Waterfront Space in Seoul International District (the Tancheon River between Gangnam and Jamsil Sports Complex in Sponga) has been selected, with the winner being Now Architects Consortium (including Winy Maas, who did Seoullo 7017, and three Korean architectural firms).
> 
> Please refer to the dedicated thread for more updates: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846766&page=4
> 
> I think the design is quite fantastic, I especially like the pier. Of course, we'll have to wait until it's completed to see how it fully is.
> 
> Right now, the target is for the construction to start in June 2021 and to be completed in 2024.
> 
> With the Yeongdongdaero Transfer Center, the Hyundai GBC, this project, the new MICE complex with the new Trade Tower, the remodeled Olympic Stadium and new baseball park and arenas, they will be so many changes to the area. I can't wait. It seems that finally, 2020 is the year that some actual construction will start (with Hyundai GBC and Yeongdongdaero Transfer Center), with the Sports Complex to follow soon afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://project.seoul.go.kr/view/viewDetailAward.do



More renders:


----------



## Victoria123

The article says the 571m Hyundai GBC will commence construction sometime in February:

http://www.jeonmae.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=402339


----------



## Atmosphere

This will look huge once completed. No tapering towards the top. Flat roof... It will look immense.


----------



## Victoria123

More social housing for Youngdeungpo: 










http://www.kstnews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=3394










http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/PRINT/925039.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Article from today's Korea TimesHerald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architectural contest for the selection of the winning project has officially been announced, with a jury made of 9 experts. The contest will be held in two rounds, and a winner is expected to be selected by December.
> 
> http://news1.kr/articles/?3725533
> 
> http://www.m-i.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=640137
> 
> I've created a new thread dedicated to this project: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2208742


The winning project has been selected and announced today. It was submitted by the Posco A&C Architectural Consortium, and is entitled "Connection City".

Construction is still expected to begin in H2 2021 and be completed in 2024.

Overall, I can't say that I'm ecstatic about the selected project, but we'll have to see.





































http://www.etoday.co.kr/news/view/1846692


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> More social housing for Youngdeungpo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kstnews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=3394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/PRINT/925039.html


Quite an interesting project in a good location (right next to one of Seoul's most important subway and train stations). It seems that there one no photo in your post, so I'm uploading one for those interested:










http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/economy/property/925039.html

The goal is too start construction next year and have it completed by 2023. None of the designs are final for now. Also, the height will be 40 floors. Some of the apartments would be public housing, and some just regular private housing, with near 1200 housing units combined.

Also, this area is currently pretty much a slum right now, and is known as the Yeongdeungpo Jjokppangchon, so it's definitely an area which could see some improvement.










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=421&aid=0004417457

https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2020/01/63739/


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Hannam The H - Graviće
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Homeowners have decided last Saturday on the redevelopment projects, and the above proposal has lost to its competitor GS E&C.

Apartments will reach a height of 20 floors, with 790 housing units in total (currently 535 housing units topping at 13 floors only). Construction is expected to start next year.

The commercial name will apparently be "Hannam The River Xi":





































https://blog.naver.com/lhkny96


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Tancheon East Road Underground Tunnel*

Seoul City has announced its plans to rebuilt underground the road on the east side of Tancheon Stream (red color on the map). This would be added to the bigger project to replace existing roads with tunnels near the Sports Complex MICE (in dotted blue).

The new announced section to be built underground would be 4.9km. The existing road would likely be replaced by a park. A detailed plan for the reconstruction project will be established by next year, so we're still some years away from construction and nothing has been approved yet.










http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20200120_0000893585&cID=14001&pID=14000


----------



## Victoria123

Victoria123 said:


> The H-Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdstudio.co.kr/projects/h-tower-office-building/
> 
> 스크린샷(34) by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr
> https://map.kakao.com/?map_type=TYP...evel=2&urlX=479036.25&urlY=1117582.5&panoid=0



Finished: 









http://architecture.snu.ac.kr/academics/information.php?bm=v&bbsidx=8522


----------



## Victoria123

AI R&D Center in Yangjae 



























https://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/27/2020012700507.html


----------



## Victoria123

Munjeong 8-3 









https://www.facebook.com/368509307022814/photos/rpp.368509307022814/392117507995327/?type=3&theater

Magok C6 B-1









http://www.nowarch.com/works/view/238?type=1


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> According to latest news report, Hanjin Heavy Industries has signed a Joint-Venture agreement with Shinsegae Property for this project.
> 
> 
> https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20190726122200008?input=1195m
> 
> 
> Also, apparently, the winning project selected from an architectural competition is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/14023
> 
> 
> There are still many unknowns about this project and steps ahead of us, but once this is all confirmed, I'll create a dedicated thread.


News regarding this project, as after the sale of the complex to Shinsegae Property, Hanjin has not renewed the lease of the shops in the complex, and has started to request shopkeepers to leave, which the shopkeepers are currently resisting. Apparently, legally Hanjin has a very strong case and would be able to easily remove the shops.

But this is still some noise which can affect the redevelopment project. In any case, there are many steps left before the project can move forward, so we'll have to wait some more.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=015&aid=0004275539


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Magok Lake Park Commercial Area Development*

Seoul City is currently developing a commercial and cultural area just west of the Lake in the middle of Magok.

The project is scheduled to be completed by 2025. An architectural contest will be conducted in the first half of this year, for a construction to probably begin next year, and completed by late 2024 to allow tenants to move in.



















http://news.kmib.co.kr/article/view.asp?arcid=0014181307&code=61121111&cp=nv


----------



## Victoria123

Heukseok Area 2 Redevelopment



















http://www.housingherald.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=37943


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Cinematheque*

The construction for the Seoul Cinematheque began this Wednesday. The 13-story building located in Chungmuro (Jung-gu, Cho-dong 64-11) will be completed in 2022.



















https://variety.com/2020/film/asia/seoul-cinematheque-construction-chungmuro-1203494871/

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200205002600315

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=005&aid=0001285251


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Cecil Theater Roof Development*

A small development which was announced this week, but which could be interesting.

Seoul City announced that it will spend USD 1.2 million to refursbish the roof of the Cecil Theater, located in Jeongdong in central Seoul. One of Seoul's historic theaters, Cecil theater is perfectly located next to the Seoul City Hall, Deoksugung Palace, the Seoul Anglican Church and the Seoul Hall of Architecture & Urbanism.

The rooftop of 566 sqm will be refurbished (and an elevator installed) to allow people to use it and enjoy the view from the top. It will include vegetation, benches and shade canopies.

Construction will begin in March and be completed this August.










http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20200205_0000908679&cID=14001&pID=14000


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Yeongdeungpo Station Area Revitalization*

Seoul City has announced plans to redevelop 3 decrepit areas around Yeongdeungpo Station (which is already going to see some demolition and redevelopment, as mentioned above).

Three areas will be the focus of this urban regeneration, one between the station and Daesun Floor Mills, the one between the station and the Mullae Arts Village (which is a bit of a hip area these days), and the one between the station and Dorim Stream.

The redevelopment was the subject of an idea contest, and the photo below is the submission from the winning proposal for the Mullae Arts Village area titled "On Moonrae". Based on these ideas, the city will conduct various steps of regeneration in this area by 2025.










https://biz.chosun.com/site/data/ht...ce=naver&utm_medium=original&utm_campaign=biz

http://news1.kr/articles/?3830971


----------



## Victoria123

> https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate...019/10/851527/
> 
> The Korea Development Institute (PIMAC) is to publish its study on the business eligibility of the Jamsil MICE complex by December 2019. Past cost-benefit analyses showed a value greater than 1, so it is likely the project will go ahead as planned. I'm guessing we'll see proper renderings of the MICE complex starting next year.


I posted this here a few months ago: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846766&page=4

It was reported a few days ago that the project passed the cost-benefit analysis and the analyses for "economic implications, policy, and distributed development" so it's likely that a convention center, a 39 floor office building, and a hotel will be built. 

They're aiming 2022 for breaking-ground and 2025 for completion, so like I said earlier, it's very likely we'll see proper renderings later this year. 

The exciting part is that the planning committee is proposing to host the CES in this convention center (which normally happens in Las Vegas) 

https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2020/02/137960/

The stadium relocation and refurbishment project design was already announced: 











As well as the new park that connects Jamsil MICE to the Hyundai GBC: 












This whole place will be a beast when completed. Probably the biggest change in Seoul that I can think of happening in quite some time.


----------



## Victoria123

Midas IT Startup Complex in Bundang 










https://www.etnews.com/20200214000295


----------



## Jim856796

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Tancheon East Road Underground Tunnel*


So, if this goes ahead, is there any chance that the Dongbu Expressway (on the west bank of Tancheon Stream) be buried underground as well, or would that just be going overboard (too many road-burials in one area at one time)?


----------



## kimahrikku1

Jim856796 said:


> So, if this goes ahead, is there any chance that the Dongbu Expressway (on the west bank of Tancheon Stream) be buried underground as well, or would that just be going overboard (too many road-burials in one area at one time)?


My understanding is that there are currently no such plans for the section west of the Tancheon Stream, except for the section North of the Subway Line 2 (on the Sports Complex Lot) which was already scheduled to be rebuilt underground.

This could change later, but so far no such plan.


----------



## Victoria123

Seoul Stn Convention Centre new rendering - this one was posted fairly recently by the selected architecture group










http://davom.kr/%EB%A9%94%EC%9D%B8%EC%A1%B0%EA%B0%90%EB%8F%84-0327-1/




'KB Apgujeong Flagship PB Center'


























풍림산업, KB국민은행 강남 플래그십 PB센터 수주


풍림산업은 KB국민은행 강남(압구정) 플래그십 PB센터 신축 공사를 수주했다고 17일 밝혔다.공간 그룹이 설계한 강남 플래그십 PB센터는 지하 2층∼지상 7층(연면적 3358.9㎡) 규모로 지어진다. KB국민은행은 이번 강남 플래그십 PB센터를 통해 기업의 브랜드 가치 ...




cnews.co.kr










KB Flagship PB센터(압구정) 신축설계 당선 - 그룹소식 - 공간소식 - 空間 SPACE GROUP







www.spacea.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> For those interested for the first project in Shinbanpo 15, you can also refer to the dedicated thread to follow the developments on this project: SEOUL | Shinbanpo Lot 15 Reconstruction | 115m x 6 | 377ft x 6 | 34 fl x 6 | Prep
> 
> 
> As for the new complex near Eonju Station, I'm quite interested to see how such a unique-looking development may stand out or fit in the urban environment, and if the end result will look similar to the original plans or not.
> 
> 
> Finally, there is one other major development which I want to share with you, which is Banpo Area 1 Plot 3 (반포1단지 3주구). I had talked about the rest of the Banpo Area 1 Plots (plots 1,2 and 4), in this post (SEOUL | Projects & Construction), but there were some legal setbacks and the project is on-hold. But for the Banpo Area 1 Plot 3, which is located just on the other side of Sinbanpo-ro, the bidding for the project is going on, with once again Samsung C&T competing against Daewoo E&C.
> 
> The project is for 17 buildings of up to 35 floors, with 2091 housing units overall. The home owners will decide on the winning project by late May.
> 
> Here is the proposal from Daewoo E&C (under the name Trilliant Banpo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [뉴스브라이트] 대우건설, ‘TRILLIANT BANPO’ 설계안 공개
> 
> 
> [뉴스브라이트=김건우]대우건설(대표이사김형)이유엔스튜디오(UNStudio)등세계유수의디자이너들과협업한‘TRILLIANTBANPO(트릴리언트반포)’의설계안을공개
> 
> 
> 
> newsbrite.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposal from Samsung C&T (under the name Raemian Prestige) has not been made public yet.


Regarding the Banpo Area 1 Plot 3 redevelopment project, following the renders shared by Daewoo E&C (Trilliant Banpo), here are the renders shared by Samsung C&T (Raemian Prestige):













































삼성물산, 반포3주구 수주에 '랜드마크' 디자인 제안


[머니투데이 송선옥 기자] 삼성물산 건설부문이 시공사 선정 입찰에 참여하고 있는 반포아파트3주구 재건축 수주를 위해 세계적인 디자인 회사 퍼킨스 이스트만과 협력한다고 7일 밝혔다. ━ 디자인 회사 퍼킨스 이스트만과




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Two very major pieces of news announced yesterday:

Hyundai Global Business Center received final approval to start construction, which is expected to start early next week:


















SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center | 569m | 1867ft |...


I just hope that the Lightwalk transit complex and plaza commence construction at or around the same time as this tower. That will be the thing that really transforms Gangnam.




www.skyscrapercity.com






New project to build 8,000 housing units in Yongsan in the plot of the Yongsan International Business District:









(용산개발 다시 추진…정비창에 8000가구)









SEOUL | Yongsan International Business District | +100...


sounds nice




www.skyscrapercity.com





This latest project is part of an announcement to build 15,000 housing units in Seoul (some of these projects were already known or underway):


















정부, 용산역 정비창에 아파트 8000가구 아파트 공급


[데일리한국 박창민 기자] 정부가 서울 중심부인 용산역 정비창 부지에 도시개발사업을 추진한다.국토교통부는 6일 서울 도심 유휴부지 18곳을 개발해 주택 1만5000여가구를 공급하는 방안을 제시했다. 이에 따라 대상 지역에 관심이 쏠리고 있다.국토부는 먼...




daily.hankooki.com


----------



## miguelmm

That means they've dropped the CBD with megatall project?


----------



## Victoria123

miguelmm said:


> That means they've dropped the CBD with megatall project?


To clarify, their new goal of meeting 8000 housing units does not imply that they are filling up the entire site with residential buildings. The previous proposal involved 5000 housing units. It will still be a mix of residential, office, and retail as indicated in this quote:



> 과거 국제업무지구 개발계획안에 따르면 이곳엔 원래 5000가구 정도 주택이 들어설 예정이었다. 6일 정부 발표 방안에선 8000가구로 크게 늘었다. 주거 비율이 늘어난 만큼 오피스·호텔·쇼핑몰 등 업무·상업 시설 비율은 줄어들 것으로 예상된다.











용산 국제업무지구, 2013년 자금난으로 좌초… 박원순 2년전 "통개발" 발표, 집값 폭등에 보류


용산 국제업무지구, 2013년 자금난으로 좌초 박원순 2년전 통개발 발표, 집값 폭등에 보류 오늘의 세상




news.chosun.com





Detailed plans should come to fruition by 2023, and while nobody can rule out the possibility of megastructures at this time, it's very unlikely considering how Seoul City under mayor Park focuses its development on achieving practicality and stabilizing housing prices. They're also very much against building tall structures near the river, unless we're talking about the three designated areas for skyscrapers (namely Yeouido (Parc One, 63 Building), Gangnam (Hyundai GBC), and Songpa (LWT)). 

That said, since the proportion of retail + office still accounts for 65% of the plot I'd say we still have the possibility of seeing skyscrapers. Also, since the city's plans are officially announced, companies will have a chance to consider relocating here. Who knows, we might be in for a surprise: Samsung is currently selling its global HQ located in Seocho.

For updates, here's the preliminary proposal for the Seocho Gov't Complex redevelopment:


















'대전 중구청사' 등 노후 공공건축물 '복합공간' 재탄생


국토교통부는 한국토지주택공사, 수원시·안산시·대전시와 함께 '공공건축물 리뉴얼 5차 선도사업 추진'을 위한 업무협약(MOU)을 체결했다고 7일 밝혔다.국토부는 지난해 8월 리뉴얼 5차 선도사업지 3곳을 선정한 이후 선도사업지의 현장조사와 사업추진 방향 수립을 위한 지자체와의 협의를 지속적으로 해왔다. 이번 업무협약 체결을 통해 본격적으로 성공적인 사업모델 수립에 착수할 예정이다.공공건축물 리뉴얼 선도사업은 건축투자활성화 대책으로 국가 정책사업으로써 추진되고 있다. 업무·주민편의시설 등이 부족하고 안전에 취약한 노후 공




www.safetimes.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123

Construction for the HGBC has begun: 








강남 현대차 신사옥 부지, 6년 만에 첫 삽…높이 569m '국내 최고'


TV조선 뉴스 | [앵커] 서울시가 6년 만에 현대차그룹 신사옥의 착공을 허가했습니다. 지상 105층 규모의 이 빌딩이 완공되면 국내에서 가장 높은 건물이 됩니다. 신유만 기자가 취재했습니다. [리포트] 서울 강남 한복판에 초대형 공사장이 들어섰습니다. 축구장 11개 면적에 이르는 삼성동 옛 한전 부지입니다. 굴착기와 레미콘 등 건설 장비가 분주히 오갑니다. '글로벌비즈니스센터', GBC로 이름 지어진 현대자동차그룹 신사옥 신축 현장입니다. 지하 7층, 지상 105층 규모로, 서울시내에 흩어져 있던 현대차그룹의 주력...



tv.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans for redevelopment of Geumcheon District Office Station with Public Housing*

Seoul City announced plans to redevelop the (quite ugly) Geumcheon District Office Station, rebeuilding the station and creating around 230 units of public housing, with the floor space of the station being increased from 900sqm to 1,600 sqm. Construction will apparently start by the endo this year to be completed in 2025.


















금천구청역 복합개발 사업 추진 본격화


[국토일보 김준현 기자] 국가와 지자체, 공공기관이 손잡고 낡고 이용이 불편한 역사(驛舍)를 현대화하고 유휴 부지는 주거공간으로 활용하는 합작사업이 추진된다.국토교통부는 금천구, LH, 코레일과 함께 노후역사를 생활SOC 등이 포함된 복합건축물로 새롭게 조성하고, 행복주택을 건설하는 '금천구청역 복합개발사업'을 본격 추진한다고 밝혔다.그동안 도심지역은 공공임대주택 수요가 높지만 건축물이 들어설 용지가 부족해 신규 공공주택건설 추진에 많은 어려움이 있었다.국토부는 이번 사업을 계기로 노후 공공청사 복합개발과 더불어 도시재생과 주거복지



www.ikld.kr







https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1Z2QYQD2CI


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Following Xi, the competitors have also released their promotional videos:
> 
> 
> Here is Hyundai's proposal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Daelim's proposal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YKTM_You Know That Mean : 네이버 블로그


*Winning project for Hannam District 3 to be selected on June 20th*

After many political twists and turns (I won't get into the details), it has now been confirmed that the owners will now select the winning project on June 20th, for this major redevelopment in Yongsan just South of Itaewon.

For reminder, it's a 3-way battle between Daelim, GS and Hyundai. A total of 5816 housing units will be built, at a construction cost of almost USD 2bn (the total scale of the project is almost USD 7bn). 197 buildings ranging from 6 to 22 floors are expected to be built.


















한남3구역 시공사 선정 절차 재개…3파전 최후 승자는


[땅집고] 서울 용산구 한남3구역이 시공사 선정 절차를 다시 시작하고 다음달 20일 시공사를 선정한다. 14일 정비 업계에 따르면 한남3구역 ..




realty.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul to complete urban regeneration in 8 areas this year*

As part of the city's urban regeneration plan, Seoul is currently on track to complete projects in 8 areas, by the end of the year. The areas are as follows: Changsin-Sungui, Haebangchon, Garibong, Seongsu-dong, Sinchon-dong, Jangwi, Amsa, Sangdo.

As part of these projects, they have created new communal spaces, did some repainting or repairs, improve traffic, installed CCTV or solar panels. I won't get into the details, but here are a few examples of what is being done:























































There's also a full report (with more photos) you can download in Korean at the following address: 서울특별시 서울소식









해방촌-가리봉 ‘벌집’ 확 달라졌네


서울 용산구에는 남산 아래 첫 동네인 해방촌이 있다. 해방촌은 1950년 6·25전쟁 이후 서울역과 가까운 이 동네에 실향민과 이주민이 모여들면서 생긴 동네다. 1970, 80년…



www.donga.com













해방촌·성수·신촌… 주거재생 선도시범사업 8곳 연내 마무리


해방촌·성수·신촌 주거재생 선도시범사업 8곳 연내 마무리




biz.chosun.com













해방촌·성수·신촌…주거재생 선도시범사업 8곳 연내 완료 - 머니투데이


창신·숭인, 해방촌, 성수 등 서울시의 1단계 도시재생활성화지역 8곳의 주거재생 선도‧시범사업이 연내 마무리된다. △창신‧숭인 △해방촌 △가리봉...




news.mt.co.kr













해방촌·성수·신촌 등 8곳 '주거재생 선도시범사업' 마무리


[서울=뉴스핌] 김성수 기자 = 서울 종로구 창신숭인, 용산구 해방촌, 성동구 성수동을 비롯한 서울시 1단계 도시재생활성화지역 8곳의 주거재생 선도·시범사업이 연내 마무리된다. 이 지역들은 전면철거 대신 고쳐서 다시 쓰는 '서울형 도시재생'의 시작




www.newspim.com


----------



## Josedc

impressive projects


----------



## inno4321

miguelmm said:


> That means they've dropped the CBD with megatall project?


^^
forget the youngsan
*사라진 111층의 꿈…8조 황금 땅에 결국 아파트 건설(disappear dream 111floor supertall youngsan make as commie block)
"양돈욱 서울시 팀장은 “국제업무지구 사업이 아예 무산된 것은 아니지만, 2007년 당시 구상의 연장선에서 계획을 추진하는 것은 아니다”고 말했다. 그는 “2007년에 발표한 조감도와 같은 모습을 기대하지 말라”고 말했다. 
"Don't exepect 2007's rendering like that luxcury skyscraper cluster in youngsan." say Seoul high ranks city department *









사라진 111층의 꿈…8조 황금 땅에 결국 아파트 건설


[땅집고] 서울지하철 1호선 용산역에서 철로 서쪽 용산 드래곤호텔 방면 구름다리로 걸어가면 나무와 잡초가 우거진 넓은 땅이 눈에 들어온다. 서울..




realty.chosun.com





Yes We can see 1 or 2 supertall there but that is all. most of them make as cheap and free long lease apartment for citizens.

SINCE LONG LONG TIMES AGO I FIGHT ALONE AGAINST THIS YOUNGSAN'S PLAN AND I SPEAK LOUDLY I HATE SEOUL MAYOR **** WON SUN
CAUSE I KNOW HE AND HIS SUPPORTERS RUIN THIS PRECIOUS LAND AS LIKE SHIT HOLE.

LOOT AT THAT THEY MAKE IT!!!!!

Now almost korean become left wing soiclist so they dosen;t even care about Seoul's future competition or city planning
but only concern "free house and free money from goevrnment"

they sacrifice youngsan for that.
they sacrifice youngsan on the altar left wing

I will not forgive them until end of time.


----------



## miguelmm

Maybe there's not demand enough of office space to build such a project, or maybe it has something to do with the intention of stop people from leaving Seoul city due to high prices, let's not forget also the fact that Yeouido is seeing an increasing number of skyscrapers by being transformed into the financial centre of the country, and being so close to Youngsan maybe makes not necessary to built that previous amount of envisioned skyscrapers in this area (I don't know exactly for certain).

Honestly the former project was pretty just a vision. I guess this time they will come up with something more realistic, more balanced in terms of office and residential space. Anyway, two supertalls for Youngsan would be fantastic.


----------



## kimahrikku1

miguelmm said:


> Maybe there's not demand enough of office space to build such a project, or maybe it has something to do with the intention of stop people from leaving Seoul city due to high prices, let's not forget also the fact that Yeouido is seeing an increasing number of skyscrapers by being transformed into the financial centre of the country, and being so close to Youngsan maybe makes not necessary to built that previous amount of envisioned skyscrapers in this area (I don't know exactly for certain).
> 
> Honestly the former project was pretty just a vision. I guess this time they will come up with something more realistic, more balanced in terms of office and residential space. Anyway, two supertalls for Yongsan would be fantastic.


Indeed, the office vacancy rate is not particularly low, except in Gangnam. It has gone done in Yeouido and CBD over the last year or so, but that's not going to last. There hasn't been so many ofice buildings completed over the last 2 years, but that's going to change this year, with a lot of completions. In Yeouido, we obviously have Parc1, which will drastically increase the capacity for Yeouido. The new Yeouido Post Office building is also going to be completed this year. In downtown (CBD), SG Tower and Gate Tower will be opened in the next few months. In Gangnam, Teheran-ro 237 is a huge complex which should open around the end of this year. In other areas, the G-Square Tower in Guro and the KT Songpa Complex will also generate new supply within the next year.

On the supply side, the demand isn't increasing too fast, and of course the coronavirus is hurting the economy.










I do believe that there is a bright future for Yongsan overall. Gangnam is already quite developed, and there are limits to how much more it can grow, especially with the traffic in the area which is not good. CBD is less developed than Gangnam,but the numerous regulations and the complex land use (historical and public buildings, markets, workshops) are big constraints. Yeouido can certainly grow, but being on an island, it's a big more difficult to access and the size of the business district is limited, with half of the not-so-big island being residential.

So I do expect Yongsan to further grow. It's important to remember that Yongsan started from scratch. Before 2005 or so, there was nothing there. The big Yongsan Station complex didn't even exist. After the Yongsan station, they started building the expensive apartments just South-West of the Yongsan Garrison as well as near Samgakji Station., and over the last 5 years they have started filling up the area just in front of the station (Amore, Raemian, Prugio, TradeCenter where BigHit Entertainment just moved in) and behind it (DragonCity Hotel). The developments in front of the station are still going on (Harrington Square almost completed, Army Hotel reconstruction, district 5 which will start construction in the next couple of months). We also mentioned on this thread before the long-term projects in the poor areas just North and South of the Station as well as the former hospital. The government also announced plans to build public housing just next to Dragon City and some developers have announced plans to redevelop the Yongsan Electronic Market. And of course, in the long term, Yongsan will also have 2 new majpr rail lines, with the Shinbundang Line and the GTX B, and maybe even the Shinansan Line.

But for the Yongsan area to truly grow and become a true "center", there are of course 2 areas which need to be redeveloped. The Yongsan Garrison Park, and the Yongsan Train Depot (Yongsan IBD area). With both sides undeveloped, Yongsan is stuck between these 2 areas of low value. Once the Yongsan Garrison Park is built, it will drastically increase the value of the whole area. And building the IBD/Train Depot will improve connectivity with the West side of the station, as well as provide very important square meters of useful land for Yongsan (right now the useable area near Yongsan is quite exiguous). Whether the IBD area will be 70% residential and 30% office/commercial or more office-orientated, we will have to see, but I nonetheless expect the Yongsan project to be a very important one. Even if it doesn't rival with the original plans, we can still expect to have a couple of nice skyscrapers, and the housing units will probably be nice ones as well.









세빌스 “내년부터 기업의 '오피스 면적 줄이기' 가시화”


세빌스 내년부터 기업의 오피스 면적 줄이기 가시화




biz.chosun.com


----------



## inno4321

Someone blame political anti skyscraper barbaric But other blame vacancy rate. I'm speechless.
Which countries in the world to built massive long lease commie block apartment in the capital's very center?
I'm speechless. It is comedy.


----------



## YalnızAdam

We need an AI government and block chain money which will prevent corruption around the world


----------



## aquaticko

....Why are we still having this discussion, Inno? Good urban planning doesn't mean skyscrapers. It means buildings--of whatever height--that best suit the needs of the people who live in them. Huge parts of Paris, London, Berlin, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, and New York have buildings no taller than ~10 stories, and are at least as lovely and memorable as any part of, e.g., Dubai, wishes it was. If there's a problem with Korean architecture, its the insistence on quantity over quality, though I think it's slowly changing. It will have to, as Korea's population begins to age and decline (unless social reform actually happens), because the alternative is the sort of ghost cities that China is made fun of--tall, gaudy, cheap-looking, and empty.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Plans for redevelopment of Geumcheon District Office Station with Public Housing*
> 
> Seoul City announced plans to redevelop the (quite ugly) Geumcheon District Office Station, rebeuilding the station and creating around 230 units of public housing, with the floor space of the station being increased from 900sqm to 1,600 sqm. Construction will apparently start by the endo this year to be completed in 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 금천구청역 복합개발 사업 추진 본격화
> 
> 
> [국토일보 김준현 기자] 국가와 지자체, 공공기관이 손잡고 낡고 이용이 불편한 역사(驛舍)를 현대화하고 유휴 부지는 주거공간으로 활용하는 합작사업이 추진된다.국토교통부는 금천구, LH, 코레일과 함께 노후역사를 생활SOC 등이 포함된 복합건축물로 새롭게 조성하고, 행복주택을 건설하는 '금천구청역 복합개발사업'을 본격 추진한다고 밝혔다.그동안 도심지역은 공공임대주택 수요가 높지만 건축물이 들어설 용지가 부족해 신규 공공주택건설 추진에 많은 어려움이 있었다.국토부는 이번 사업을 계기로 노후 공공청사 복합개발과 더불어 도시재생과 주거복지
> 
> 
> 
> www.ikld.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1Z2QYQD2CI


^^
This project is in front of my home
My home located 30m away from this complex station project.
such a amazing project.

when i was kid I played over there small stream dubbed 안양천 at that time that stream very smelling n dirty
but I played there with my friend.
also that station very old too.
gladly near by new subway called 신안산선 shinansan subway U/C so
this complex station project uch harmony with new seoul subway when project completed

p.s btw that project included many free long lease office there.
Unfair for me. 
Now many people go abroad n spent money and buying luxury brand product and buying car etc
but when they have no money asking governmet for "free house in seoul"

Meanwhile many innocent citizens thief their real estate as public donation 
with that unfair sacrifice those immature kids received free house from government,

Above project's all building tower supply as free long lease house. unfair.


----------



## Victoria123

The central function of city governance should be focused on creating a self-sustaining environment that is both practical and efficient so as to promise an economy that evolves spontaneously without neglecting the local culture and marginalized populations. 
I get we're all skyscraper fans, but if the functional role of a city can be prescribed without skyscrapers, and if skyscrapers negatively impact a city's self-sustenance, we are better off without them. In other words, if building a 600m-tall office building will further destabilize Seoul's fragile housing market and aggravate the socioeconomic disparity, that tower should not be built. Not to mention, Korea's economy is entering a critical period with its low fertility rate and slowing growth, and if you aggravate Seoul's housing bubble now, you risk the entire country falling into a death trap. Ever heard of Japan's lost decade? The original plan for Yongsan is such a massive one that Seoul must take caution in taking its next steps with the project at this time. 

Again, 65% of the plot is still retail and office. Let's see what happens. 

Updates: 

Dongjak-Gu 'Space Salim ', a Startup incubator for female entrepreneurs 


























대방동 미군기지터에 여성창업공간 '스페이스 살림' 9월 개소 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임화섭 기자 = 주한미군 기지 '캠프 그레이'가 있던 서울 동작구 대방동 터에 올해 9월 여성창업공간 '스페이스 살림'이 개관...




www.yna.co.kr














Winning project for an office project in Seocho (1321-7 & 8, Seocho-dong, Seocho-gu, Seoul) 














[Winner] Seocho-dong Officetel Development Project – dA architecture group







dagroup.kr


----------



## Victoria123

'Hannam Heights' Apt redevelopment project: GS Construction won (Hannam The H, Graviće)










































옥수동 한남하이츠, GS건설이 시공… 지상 20층 ‘재건축’ - 머니S


서울 성동구 옥수동 한남하이츠가 지하 6층~지상 20층 아파트로 재건축된다. 19일 성동구에 따르면 옥수동 한남하이츠아파트 주택재건축사업 사업시행계획인가를 처리하고 오는 21일 고시한다.이번 사업시행계획은 건폐율 21.16%, 용적률 230.55%가 적용된 지하 6층~지상 20층 규모의 공동주택 10개동 790가구와 경로당, 어린이집 등




m.moneys.mt.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123

Approved design for Dongdaemun-gu Dapshibri 952 redevelopment: 


















답십리 자동차 부품상가에 최고 103m 복합건물 들어선다


답십리 자동차 부품상가에 최고 103m 복합건물 들어선다




biz.chosun.com


----------



## Victoria123

Hanhwa Consortium and Seoul have resumed talks on the proposed Seoul Stn Convention Center.
The complex will consist of 2 hotel buildings, 1 office tower, and 1 mixed office-residence building.
Construction will begin as early as next year: '강북 코엑스' 서울역 북부역세권 개발 협의 본격화


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seongdong Prison Public Housing Project*

Seoul has announced the winning submission for the development project on the site of the former Seongdong Prison, which is located near Ogeum Station in Songpa-gu.

The winner is the DA Group with the project "Borderless Street". The lot is around 84,000sqm, and the project will have around 700 housing units. Construction is scheduled to start in the second half of next year.






















































서울 성동구치소 부지 '신혼희망타운' 설계공모 당선작 선정 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임화섭 기자 = 서울시와 서울주택도시공사(SH공사)는 옛 성동구치소 부지 내에 들어설 '신혼희망타운' 설계공모 당선작으로 ㈜디...




www.yna.co.kr













옛 성동구치소 부지에 ‘신혼타운’ 700가구 생긴다


서울 송파구의 옛 성동구치소 부지에 신혼부부들을 위한 복합단지가 들어선다. 서울시와 서울주택도시공사(SH공사)는 ‘신혼희망타운’ 설계 공모 결과 (주)디에이그룹 엔지니어링종합건축사사무소의 작품을 최종선정했다고 25일 밝혔다. 서울시에 따르면 신혼희망타운은 신혼부부 특화형 ...




www.segye.com













서울시, 옛 성동구치소 부지에 '복합단지' 조성…설계공모 당선작 공개


서울시와 서울주택도시공사는 옛 성동구치소 부지 내에 들어설 '신혼희망타운'의 설계안 마련을 위한 설계공모 결과, ㈜디에이그룹 엔지니어링종합건축사사무소의 작품을 최종 선정했다고 25일 밝혔다.'신혼희망타운'은 2017년 문정법조단지로 이전 후 미이용되고 있는 옛 성동구치소 부지에 조성하는 복합타운으로, 신혼부부의 라이프스타일을 반영한 혁신적인 주택이다.이번 설계공모는 신혼희망타운 용지(2개 블록 총 21,054㎡, 약 700여 세대)를 대상으로 한다.당선작은 ‘창작문화 발전소’와 ‘경계없는 거리(Borderless Street)’을




news.kbiz.or.kr













가락동 옛성동구치소 부지에 주거·문화 복합시설 짓는다


부동산 > 분양 뉴스: 서울 송파구 가락동 옛 성동구치소 부지에 주거·문화·업무를 어우르는 복합시설이 들어선다. 이곳에 신혼희망타운...




 www.sedaily.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Shinbanpo 21:
> 
> View attachment 84129
> 
> View attachment 84130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 포스코건설 "신반포21차에 조합원 부담 없는 후분양" 제안
> 
> 
> 포스코건설은 오는 5월 시공사 선정 총회를 앞둔 신반포21차 재건축 조합 측에 금융부담 없는 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.khan.co.kr


POSCO E&C officially selected for rebuilding of Sinbanpo 21 lot.

Homeowners selected POSCO E&C to rebuild the Sinbanpo Lot 21 apartments, beating out GS E&C.

The two new 20-floor buildings will have 275 apartments, in total, replacing the 2 existing 10-floor buildings with a total of 108 housing units
























포스코건설, 신반포21차 재건축 사업 수주


총 공사 1019억 원…지하 4층~지상 20층 275가구 탈바꿈포스코건설은 서울 서초구 신반포21차 재건축 사업의..




www.munhwa.com


----------



## Victoria123

Screenshots of KT Songpa Hotel and Jinju Apt Reconstruction. Credits to SeoulWalker's Youtube Channel: 





































Jinju Apt reconstruction in the background:


















They also toned down the designs for Jamsil's Miseong and Jinju redevelopment projects:
This looks like the approved version(s). (Miseong on the left and Jinju on the right) 

















[우리동네 지역전문가] 재건축 진행 중인 ‘송파구 신천동’… 완성형 주거지로 ‘눈길’


송파구의 북서쪽, 한강변에 자리한 ‘신천동’은 생활 편의와 함께 쾌적한 환경을 누릴 수 있는 지역으로 손꼽힌다. 특히 신천동은 우수한 생활 인프라를 보유하고 있어 눈길을 끈다. 신천동 지역전문가 이화공인중개사의 관계자는 “신천동의




m.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Regarding the Banpo Area 1 Plot 3 redevelopment project, following the renders shared by Daewoo E&C (Trilliant Banpo), here are the renders shared by Samsung C&T (Raemian Prestige):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 삼성물산, 반포3주구 수주에 '랜드마크' 디자인 제안
> 
> 
> [머니투데이 송선옥 기자] 삼성물산 건설부문이 시공사 선정 입찰에 참여하고 있는 반포아파트3주구 재건축 수주를 위해 세계적인 디자인 회사 퍼킨스 이스트만과 협력한다고 7일 밝혔다. ━ 디자인 회사 퍼킨스 이스트만과
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com


Homeowners in Banpo Area 1 Plot 3 have voted yesterday to select the project by Samsung C&T, beating out Daewoo E&C, by a tiny margin.

Here is a video presentation of the winning project by Samsung for the project entitled "Raemian Prestige". There will be 17 towers reaching up to 35 floors, with 2,091 apartments in total.







Construction is expected to start next year.


----------



## Victoria123

Public Housing for Youth at Nangok Crossroad - JYA RCHITECTS (난곡사거리 행복주택 및 복합체육시설 in progress)


----------



## inno4321

Victoria123 said:


> Public Housing for Youth at Nangok Crossroad - JYA RCHITECTS (난곡사거리 행복주택 및 복합체육시설 in progress)
> 
> View attachment 172494
> 
> View attachment 172496
> 
> View attachment 172498
> 
> View attachment 172499
> 
> View attachment 172502
> 
> View attachment 172503
> View attachment 172506
> 
> View attachment 172507
> 
> View attachment 172508


^^
this is not confirm design but just concept like concept car.
btw this place i used to go by with bus.
not really closed from my home but nearby location.

more this house project connected with 신림~봉천 터널 important infrastructure concern my home town


----------



## Victoria123

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> this is not confirm design but just concept like concept car.
> btw this place i used to go by with bus.
> not really closed from my home but nearby location.
> 
> more this house project connected with 신림~봉천 터널 important infrastructure concern my home town


Nope, it's a winning design; 월간 SPACE (공간)-서울시, 설계공모 당선안 세 개 발표


----------



## inno4321

Victoria123 said:


> Nope, it's a winning design; 월간 SPACE (공간)-서울시, 설계공모 당선안 세 개 발표


^^
















난곡사거리 터널 상부에 '공공주택+복합체육시설' 건립


서울시대표소통포털 - 내 손안에 서울




mediahub.seoul.go.kr




^^
look at the official seoul's home page whcih called it as 상상도 imaginary
I know that is winning design
but that is not mean project built exactly like winning rendering but they will modified many aspect for adaptation with seoul's regulation n economical feasiblity.

same like Concept car

Inshort Nobody know above winning design will changed or not.
Mostly case changed to null design.


----------



## Victoria123

Teacher's Pension Redev.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans to renovate the KT building in Gwanghamun*



















Here is what it looks like now:












Heerim Architects & Planners


----------



## Victoria123

Yongsan North Area 2 Redevelopment




































Daum 카페


----------



## FRANHMEZ

is it the final design?


----------



## kimahrikku1

FRANHMEZ said:


> is it the final design?


Not quite, but it's a revised version from the previous plans from March. Also, in this new project, the office building (the one with the glass panels all around) has seen its height increase from 26 to 27 floors.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval of redevelopment plans for Guryong Village*

The city's revised plans for the redevelopment of the Guryong Village have been approved. For those who are unaware, the Guryong Village is an illegal slum which is located in the South of Gangnam, just in front of the very expensive appartment complexes in Gaepo-dong. It has become (even in the foreign press) of South Korea's poverty gap.

According to the new plans, the city will build 4,000 housing units, which will all be public housing for rent (the previous plans only included 2,800 units, with some of the apartments put for sale by developers to potential homeowners).

The schedule is for construction to begin in 2022 and for the new area to be completed in 2025.

Obviously, this place is an eyesore and the living conditions are horrible. I just hope that the final solution which will be found is fair for all stakeholders involved.

*
















*









‘구룡마을’ 실시계획 인가 개발 본궤도 올라


서울시가 2016년 12월 구역지정 이후 4년 만에 개포 구룡마을 도시개발사업(강남구 개포동 567-1 일원)에 대한 실시계획을 11일(목) 인가 고시한다고 밝혔다. 구룡마을은 80년 말 경부터 사유지 위에 무허가 촌락이 형상되어 집단 거주하고 있던 지역으로 도시 내 철거민들이 자생적으로 이주하면서 집단촌락을 형성, ...




cnews.asiaarts.net













강남 구룡마을, 4000가구 공공임대 마을로 개발


서울의 대표 판자촌인 강남구 개포동 구룡마을에 임대주택이 들어섭니다.서울시는 구룡마을 도시개발사업에 대한 실시계획을 11일 인가 고시하고 토지보상을 거쳐 구룡마을 도시개발사업 추진에 나서겠다고 오늘(9일) 밝혔습니다.시는 이곳에 4000여 가구의 임대주택을 짓고 이 가운데 1107가구를 구룡마을 원주민에게 공급할 계획입니다.당초 서울시는 구룡마을…




cnbc.sbs.co.kr







https://www.edaily.co.kr/news/read?newsId=01554726625799424&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y


----------



## FRANHMEZ

kimahrikku1 said:


> Not quite, but it's a revised version from the previous plans from March. Also, in this new project, the office building (the one with the glass panels all around) has seen its height increase from 26 to 27 floors.


Thank you!
The project looks nice and promising, that's why I hope the design will be later improved. Specially since Yongsan is such a prime location, the current design still looks slightly behind what Seoul really deserves as a global city with lots of talent!


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Jamsil Hangang Park development*
> 
> Seoul City has announced its plans to redevelop part of the Jamsil Hangang Park, currently located just next to the Jamsil LLL's and Jamsil Ricenz Apartment complexes.
> 
> Right, now, the area is poorly used. It's already a park, but has a large squarish sandlot, a car park, and the not so pretty swimming pool.
> 
> The city now plans to rebuild this section of the park (45,000sqm), for a budget of around USD 18M, with construction to begin in 2021 and with the opening planned for 2022.
> 
> The new park would feature a better swimming pool with some sort of water park, a botanic garden, an area for sunbathing, and a sandy beach.
> 
> Final plans will only be finalized next year, but this is definitely a good idea. Jamsil Hangang Park is one of Seoul's biggest Hangang Park, but might be the most underused, as it's not really beautiful, compared to Banpo, Ichon, Ddukseom or Yeouido. I think that the initial plans are very compelling, and I can't wait to see the final result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 잠실 한강변에 1만3000평 '워터파크'


*Announcement of the winning project for the new Jamsil Hangang Park Natural Swimming Pool*

The winning project is "Wonderful Land" by Dongsimwon. Construction will begin in February 2021 for a completion planned for June 2022.





































































잠실한강공원 자연형 물놀이장 설계공모







project.seoul.go.kr













잠실한강공원 수영장, 사계절 활용가능한 공간으로 재탄생


[서울=뉴시스] 하종민 기자 = 서울시 한강사업본부는 조성 후 30년이 경과한 잠실한강공원 야외수영장을 새단장하기 위해 지난 3월부터 '잠실한강공원 자연형 물놀이장 조성 설계공모'를 실시한 결과 동심원조경기술사사무소의 'Wonderful Land-환상의 대지 그리고 경이로운 공간'이 선정됐다고 9일 밝혔다




newsis.com













잠실한강공원 수영장 확 바꾼다…자연성 회복·사계절 활용


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr


----------



## Victoria123

Daelim's proposal for the Hannam Area 3 Redevelopment: Twisty apartments




















조인스프라임 종료 안내


----------



## Victoria123

서초동 롯데칠성부지, 63빌딩 높이 초고층 들어선다


서초동 롯데칠성부지, 63빌딩 높이 초고층 들어선다, 서초로 지구재정비안 나와…추진 20년 만에 탄력 GBC 규모 복합지구로 변신 최고높이 50m 높여 250m로 코오롱·삼성부지 용도 상향할 듯




www.hankyung.com





Seoul City will be in talks with Lotte to develop the plot beside Samsung Town - global HQ in Seocho.
The plot will permit office towers with heights up to 250m


















Previously, Lotte proposed to build an office town here:









Back in 2017, an article showed that GT Tower West was still being pursued by Garak Construction, but that's the last time we've heard about it. I wonder if all the recent rezoning plans will prompt Garak to talk more about it:









〔안정원이 만난 사람〕 GT타워의 건축가 피터 카운베르흐와 디자이너 김종호 대표 인터뷰


● 멋진 세상 속 건축디자인(강남사거리 제2의 춤추는 빌딩...




 www.ytn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Extension of the Redevelopment Application period for 63 plots in Seun*
> 
> Last month, the city announced that it would deregister the redevelopment areas in red (as listed in the above picture from last month), for 152 small plots, anddo urban regeneration without reconstruction in those areas.
> 
> However, the city has now announced its detailed plans, and out of these 152 plots, the city is granting a 1-year extension of the renewal period (period during which the developers can officially apply for redevelopment, with this application requiring the approval of a certain percentage of owners) for 62 plots.
> 
> So here is the map of the current situation.
> 
> -In Yellow, areas which have already been redeveloped.
> 
> In Blue, areas which already officially applied for redevelopment and which were "safe" from the deregistration of the plot from the city. These includes areas already under construction, areas which are soon going to be demolished for sure, and areas for which the final plans have not been approved or with the opposition from some tenants which is slowing the process.
> In Green, areas for which the extension for the application was extended, and on which according to the current policy development could still occur (although it's not sure how many of these building will be able to move on to the next stage of redevelopment).
> In Red, areas which have been delisted, and where the current administration plans to do urban regeneration rather than redevelopment (remember however that the administration's term ends in 2 years, so things could still change later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 세운지구 절반 이상 정비구역 해제
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnews.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 해제 추진 세운지구 63개 구역, 사업기간 1년 연장
> 
> 
> 정비구역 일몰제가 도래한 서울 ‘세운재정비촉진구역(세운지구)’을 정비구역에서 전면 해제하겠다던 서울시가 한 발 물러섰다. 주민의 사업 의지가 있고 구청의 연장 요청이 있는 63개 구역에 대해 사업기간을 1년..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sedaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 세운재정비촉진지구 89개 정비구역 해제…재생사업 추진
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 윤슬기 기자 = 서울 세운재정비촉진지구 내 일몰대상 152개 구역 중 89곳이 정비구역에서 해제됐다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsis.com


*Supyo Area Redevelopment*

Next to Sewoon, just west of Sewoon District 3, the Supyo Area Redevelpement (수표도시환경정비구역 재개발) is also underway.

After years of delay, some renders have finally been published and are currently under review by the city. It is still at least a couple of years before construction can start, but it's nice to see this project move forward at least.

It will be 2 buildings of 24 floors, for a height of 99.55 meters.





















https://eims.seoul.go.kr/eims/usr/seoul/bsns/view.do#%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC%20%EB%8B%A4%EC%9A%B4%EB%A1%9C%EB%93%9C



I have also created a new thread dedicated to this project: SEOUL | Supyo Area Redevelpement | 99.55m x 2 | 327 ft x...


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Expansion of bike lanes in central Seoul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul city to conduct further road diet to reduce number of lanes dedicated to road traffic and increase dedicated bike lanes.
> 
> Seoul city will reduce Euljiro's number of lanes from 6 to 4 from City Hall to Dongdaemun (2.5km), and on Sejong-daero from 10~12 lanes to 6~8 on a 1.5km section south of the crossing with Jongro. Larger sidewalks and dedicated bike lanes will be created on the reclaimed space. On Chungmuro (1km) and Changgyeonggung-ro (0.9km), which are one-way roads, one lane will be removed and replaced by bike lanes and parking spots.
> 
> Work is also already underway for the reduction of Toegye-ro from 6~8 lanes to 4~6 lanes with the addition of bike lanes on a length of 2.6km.
> 
> More ddaereungi and car-sharing stations will also be installed.
> 
> 서울시, 을지로·세종대로 차로 2개 이상 줄이고 보행로 늘린다 | 연합뉴스
> 
> 서울시, 을지로·세종대로 차로 줄이고 보행로 늘린다
> 
> English-language article:
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul to expand pedestrian spaces on Sejong-daero, Euljiro


*Announcement on extension of bike lanes in Seoul*

Seoul City just made a new announcement today on the development of its infrastructure for bicycles in the city. Definitely not the first one, as the city has been communicating frequently about the subject over the last few years.

This new announcement highlights the developments for the bicycle infrastructure over the next 10 years, with the goal of reaching a total 1,330 km of bike lanes in the city. And especially to make these new bike lanes truly dedicated lanes separated from the sidewalks or car traffic lanes.

By 2021, the 6 km of roads on each side of Cheonggyecheon (so 12km for both roads) will be modified to have bike lanes (there are some sections with bike lanes right now, but they are limited). They will also improve the connectivity with the Seongbuk Stream and the Jungnang Stream for bikes, including with the construction of a bridge for bikes to connect Cheonggyecheon and Jungnang Stream.
The 4.2km section of road on the Hangang Avenue between Seoul Station and the North End of the Hangang Bridge (south of Yongsan station) will also have dedicated bike lanes. This will be connected with the 1.5km section of bike lanes on the Sejong Avenue which was presented two months ago (SEOUL | Projects & Construction) and which will be completed by the end of this year. As for the Hangang Avenue works, completion is planned for mid-2021.

Among the other plans, dedicated bike lanes on bridges on the Hangang bridge (which currently only exist on the following bridges: Mapo, Hangang, Banpo, Jamsil, Gwangjin) will also be added to the Gayang, Yanghwa, Dongjak, Seongsu, Yeongdong and Olympic bridges (as well as to the World Cup Bridge which will be completed next year).

Other improvements are planned for the areas in Magok, Munjeong, Godeok-Gangil, Wirye which were built recently already have a fairly wide network of bike roads.

There are other long term projects that you can see on the map below. Areas in light blue are where there are plans to bring bike lanes by 2025, and in navy blue by 2030.

The city is also working on making it easier for bikers to board the subway and buses with bikes.

*

























*


















한강대로·청계천로·한강다리 6곳에 자전거도로 생긴다 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임미나 기자 = 서울시는 내년 상반기까지 한강대로와 청계천로, 한강 다리 6곳에 총 23.3㎞의 자전거전용도로를 만든다고 15...




www.yna.co.kr













서울특별시 서울소식


서울시 서울소식페이지로 새소식, 공고, 보도·해명자료, 내 손안에 서울, 서울사랑, 내친구서울 등의 정보 제공




www.seoul.go.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans for new housing in Dongjak Car Park*

As part of the update on Tuesday on Seoul City's plans to offer 40,000 housing units at a low price, the renders for the project in the Dongjak Car Park (located near Dongjak Station right next to the Korean National Cemetery) were released.

For this project, which is due to start construction next year, a total of 500 units will be built.












Daum 카페











서울 주택 4만채 공급계획 순항…성동구치소 부지개발 내년 착공 | 연합뉴스


(세종=연합뉴스) 윤종석 기자 = 국토교통부와 서울시는 '수도권 30만채 공급계획' 중 서울 도심에 공급되는 4만채(63곳)가 사업승인, 착공 ...




www.yna.co.kr













서울 주택 4만채 공급계획...동작주차공원 등 부지개발 내년 착공


[서울와이어 김상준 기자] 국토교통부(국토부)와 서울시는 수도권 30만호 공급계획 중 서울 도심에 공급되는 4만호(63곳)이 사업승인,착공 등의 절차를 차질없이 추진 중이라고 16일 밝혔다.시행자별로는 ▲한국토지주택공사(LH)가 7000호▲서울시와 서울도시공사(SH)가 3만2000호▲코레일 등이 1000호를 공급한다.유형별로는 ▲국공유지 활용 34곳(1.9만호) ▲군 유휴부지 활용 7곳(4만5000호) ▲공공시설 복합개발 9곳(6만6000호) ▲민간사업, 공공기여 등 기타 유형 13곳(1만호)이 추진 중이다.현재까지 4000채 이상




www.seoulwire.com


----------



## Victoria123

Hyundai Construction was awarded the main contractor for the Hannam Area 3 Redevelopment project:






















































































삭제된 글입니다. - 에펨코리아







www.fmkorea.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Hyundai Construction was awarded the main contractor for the Hannam Area 3 Redevelopment project:
> 
> View attachment 229659
> 
> View attachment 229660
> 
> View attachment 229662
> View attachment 229663
> 
> View attachment 229665
> 
> View attachment 229666
> 
> View attachment 229667
> 
> View attachment 229668
> 
> View attachment 229669
> 
> View attachment 229672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 삭제된 글입니다. - 에펨코리아
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fmkorea.com


It's quite rare for contractor selection of redevelopment projects to become the subject of an English-language article. But due to the importance and scale of this project, there was one yesterday.

*



Hyundai Engineering selected as contractor for Hannam district 3









Click to expand...

*


> Hyundai Engineering & Construction has been selected as a contractor for Hannam newtown district 3 by the association of housing redevelopment of the region in Yongsan-gu, Seoul, Sunday.
> 
> At the first round of voting, Hyundai won 1,167 votes, Daelim Industrial had 1,060 votes and GS Engineering & Construction won 497 votes, respectively. Hyundai was selected in a runoff with 1,409 votes. Daelim had 1,258 votes.
> 
> The construction of Hannam 3 District is estimated to cost 1.8 trillion won ($1.4 billion) and the total project cost will be about 7 trillion won. It will include 197 buildings for 5,816 households with six basement floors and 22 floors above ground, as well as neighborhood living facilities, in Yongsan-gu, Seoul.











Hyundai Engineering selected as contractor for Hannam district 3


Hyundai Engineering & Construction has been selected as a contractor for Hannam newtown district 3 by the association of housing redevelopment of the region in Yongsan-gu, Seoul, Sunday. At the first round of voting, Hyundai won 1,167 votes, Daelim Industrial had 1,060 votes and GS Engineering...



www.koreaherald.com


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> It's quite rare for contractor selection of redevelopment projects to become the subject of an English-language article. But due to the importance and scale of this project, there was one yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai Engineering selected as contractor for Hannam district 3
> 
> 
> Hyundai Engineering & Construction has been selected as a contractor for Hannam newtown district 3 by the association of housing redevelopment of the region in Yongsan-gu, Seoul, Sunday. At the first round of voting, Hyundai won 1,167 votes, Daelim Industrial had 1,060 votes and GS Engineering...
> 
> 
> 
> www.koreaherald.com


^^
Construction cost just 1.4 billions *but total about $ 7 billions Project*


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Renovation of The Plaza Hotel in front of City Hall and rooftop observatory*

Seoul City announced today plans for the renovation of The Plaza Hotel. One of Seoul's most historical hotels, built in 1978 in front of Seoul Square and City Hall was in dire need of renovation.

This is a unique project because the renovation is sponsored by the city as part of a rejuvenation project of private buildings, and is not just financed by the hotel for its own benefit.

The main highlight will be the opening of a rooftop observatory at a height of 87 meters, which will be accessible to all (and not just hotel patrons) from an open elevator which can be used from the outside of the hotel building. A public garden will also be built on top of the adjacent Hanhwa Building, and the two gardens will be connected by a catwalk.

As part of the renovation project, the first floor of the Plaza Hotel would basically be demolished, with an open piloti structure which would allow pedestrians to go across the hotel. Some improvements would also be made to the back side of the street, to have some retail areas at the floor level. Improvements will also be made to the underground pedestrian tunnels as well.

Construction would begin in late 2021 for a completion in 2025.

That seems like a very interesting project, and I reckon the view from the top would be fantastic. Of course 87 meters is not very high, but most buildings in the area are not so high either. There is already a nice panorama on the 13th floor cafe on top of the Seoul City Hall Seosomun Building, but this new rooftop garden would be even higher, better located, and open-air, so this could become a fantastic location.













































"서울이 한눈에~"…시청앞 플라자호텔 옥상에 전망대 생긴다


호텔 높이 87m로 시 청사보다 높아 도심 및 남산 조망도 가능해 보행로 위해 필로티 구조도 적용




www.mk.co.kr













시청앞 플라자호텔 옥상에 전망대 생긴다... "광화문·북한산 한눈에"


서울시청 근처 더플라자호텔 옥상에 공공 전망대가 들어선다. 이 전망대는 광화문과 북악산, 덕수궁, 남산 등이 한눈에 들어오는 지역 명소로 떠오를..




biz.chosun.com













서울시청앞 플라자호텔에 보행로 뚫고, 옥상 전망대 놓는다


서울시청앞 플라자호텔에 보행로 뚫고, 옥상 전망대 놓는다 북창동 화교거주지 가리기 위해 만든 병풍형 빌딩 개관 42년만에 전면 리모델링 계획 발표




news.chosun.com


----------



## Jim856796

^^The rooftop observatory is interesting enough, but why demolish part of the Plaza Hotel's podium? That's going to result in a loss of amenity/restaurant space for the hotel, and with the constraints of its site, there's no way to make-up for such a loss. And I'm not sure about the catwalk connecting the two proposed sky-gardens, since the Hanhwa Building (I don't know if it's actually the Shindonga Fire and Marine Insurance Building) is 26 metres taller than the Plaza Hotel, unless you're referring to the unknown building to the _southeast_ of the Plaza.

Didn't The Plaza Hotel last get renovated in 2010 with grass walls on its podium and a window pattern on its second floor? And will that new glass elevator, because people inside it will be looking to a column of windows, result in a potential invasion of guests' privacy?


----------



## kimahrikku1

Jim856796 said:


> ^^The rooftop observatory is interesting enough, but why demolish part of the Plaza Hotel's podium? That's going to result in a loss of amenity/restaurant space for the hotel, and with the constraints of its site, there's no way to make-up for such a loss. And I'm not sure about the catwalk connecting the two proposed sky-gardens, since the Hanhwa Building (I don't know if it's actually the Shindonga Fire and Marine Insurance Building) is 26 metres taller than the Plaza Hotel, unless you're referring to the unknown building to the _southeast_ of the Plaza.
> 
> Didn't The Plaza Hotel last get renovated in 2010 with grass walls on its podium and a window pattern on its second floor? And will that new glass elevator, because people inside it will be looking to a column of windows, result in a potential invasion of guests' privacy?


Obviously I don't know all the details at this point, but here are some answers:

I don't exactly know if all the first floor will get removed. On designs that I've seen, it seems that it's only partially the case, to make up a pedestrian way to connect with the street behind the hotel. I don't think the 1st floor will be completely hollow, but we'll see. In all cases, it will indeed be a net loss of floor space for The Plaza Hotel. I guess that the trade-off is that since the renovation is part of a public project, it will be at least partly funded by the city. So the hotel will get a "free" renovation, as well as the addition of a rooftop which will raise the profile of the hotel. So I guess that this trade-off works out for them, although the devil will be in the details regarding the costs of the renovation and the floor area lost
For the catwalk, I believe that this is indeed between the Plaza Hotel and the Shindonga Fire and Marine Insurance Building. I don't know their respective heights but on Street View it seems that they are of similar height. the other building just South East of the Hotel (also a Hanwha Building) seems smaller and a bit farther away from the hotel, so I guess connecting them would be more complicated. But I'm not sure either
The Plaza Hotel did indeed get renovated in 2010, although the podium structure did exist before that.
On the 2nd picture of my post, you can actually see the glass elevator on the right. Although it will be accessible from the outside, it will be integrated into the building, and would of course be built in a way and at an angle which doesn't inconvenience hotel guests


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans to redevelop the NH Investment & Securities Building in Yeouido*

With the completion of Parc1, NH Investment & Securities will move to new offices in the Parc1 tower complex. They will therefore vacate their building located a bit further South in Yeouido (address: 60, Yeouido Avenue). The building was bought by Mastern Investment Management last year with a goal of rebuilding a taller tower, mostly for hotel use. The project is currently being reviewed, and the city review committee did ask for the project to include more financial office space as well as some green area, but the redevelopment project is moving forward nonetheless. Apparently, the height proposed would be... 58 floors! Which is quite huge. For reference, Parc1 Tower B is 53 floors (height: 256 meters), and the Yeouido Teachers' Pension under reconstruction is 42 floors (height: 220m). Obviously, the NH Inverstment & Securities plot is smaller and would likely have a lower average floor height (especially if it includes an hotel, because hotel floors are on average lower than office floors). But nonetheless, we could be looking at a new skyscraper in Yeouido which could easily be in the 200~250-meter range.



























서울시, 여의도 NH투자증권 빌딩 재건축 '보류'


▲서울 여의도 NH투자증권 본사 건물. (사진=네이버로드뷰)서울 영등포구 여의도동 NH투자증권 본사 빌딩 재건축사업에 ‘빨간불’이 켜졌다. NH투자증권




www.etoday.co.kr










건물닷컴 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## inno4321

My home town Art museum design competition
No5


















































































































































^^
My home town(geumcheongu district) Art museum of Seoul

Final winning design annuced next week.


----------



## inno4321

My home town art museum design competition candidate No 1




 

my home town public GYM center it's call 금나래문화체육센터 geumnarae center
next month open now prepare
swimming pool/Gym/book cafe/inner basket ball etc
































Seoul citizens(geumcheongu district resident prior) can enjoy swimming n gym etc.

Pedestrian bridge both side geumcheongu but river divided each other.
So this bridge connected between them
Now 50% progress.

















My home town one of cheapest real estate area among seoul district.
But i theses days fast develop with many different project.


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> My home town Art museum design competition
> No5
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> My home town(geumcheongu district) Art museum of Seoul
> 
> Final winning design annuced next week.


*Seo-Seoul Art Museum*

As planned, Seoul City announced today the winning design for the Seo-Seoul Art Museum, which is scheduled to open in 2023 in Geumcheon-gu.























































































































































































https://project.seoul.go.kr/view/viewDetailArch.docpttMstSeq=309&rowNo=1&paramMap%5B%27prev%27%5D=cpttMstSeq%253D309%2526rowNo%253D1#tabcontent











서울 금천구에 서서울미술관…2023년 개관 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 김지헌 기자 = 서울시는 문화시설이 부족한 금천구에 시립미술관 분관인 '서서울미술관'을 2023년 개관할 것이라고 25일 밝혔...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Gongpyeong District 15 and 16 Redevelopment*
> 
> The city has released the plans for the redevelopment of Gongpyeong District 15 and 16 (by exit 11 of Jonggak Station).
> 
> Floor Area Ratio will be 1000% and the maximum height will be 70 meters. The new buildings will partly mix the existing buildings, on top of which will be built a more modern building. The incorporation of older buildings in the new development is surely an interesting development. While the project is still in its early phases and will change, it's good to see this move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 서울시, 흑석·공평 기본구상 발표
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 서울 종로 공평구역 제15·16지구 재개발, 근현대 공존 업무시설 탈바꿈(정치/사회) - NSP통신





Victoria123 said:


> Approved. Glad they're keeping the storefronts - It preserves Jongno's unique identity as Seoul's historical CBD.
> 
> Gongpyeong 15-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '서울시 도시건축 혁신 1호' 공평15·16지구 건축심의 통과 | 연합뉴스


*Hyundai Engineering selected as contractor for the construction of the Gongpyeong 15 - 16 project*

Hyundai Engineering has been awarded the contract for the construction of the Gongpyeong 15 - 16 project.

Construction will last 31 months (I don't know when the construction will start exactly, but previous news reports said that the groundbreaking would be in March 2021), for these 2 buildings reaching a height of 17 floors (70 meters). The total cost of construction will be KRW 188 Bn.

Overall, this is of course a very unique project, and one which I'm very curious about. The new buildings will be built on top of the small existing buildings, which will be integrated into the project. Originally, this area named Pimatgol has a long history and a lot of alleyways with some restaurants and such, but lately, it has looked more like a slum and has been a bit abandoned. I'm curious to see how the old buildings and the newer structure will blend together (or fail to do so), as well as whether or not the small alleys will be revitalized.

I believe that this project echoes the developments in Cheongjin (just west of this location) a few years ago, where Tower 8 and Gran Seoul were built by demolishing similar small commercial streets. The made a half-hearted attempt to keep the original feel of Cheongjin by rebuilding a "Cheongjin Commercial Alley" across the two buildings, but this was quite artificial, so it doesn't feel quite traditional.

Obviously here the goal of keeping the original streets and buildings is more ambitious. I don't exactly know if it will succeed, as it could also end up looking like an ugly chimera, but it's worth trying.

Do to the project's central location, as well as its unique architectural features, I've created a dedicated thread as well: SEOUL | Gongpyeong 15 - 16 Redevelopment | 70 m | 230 ft...

*







*






현대엔지니어링, 서울 ‘공평 15, 16지구 도시정비형 재개발사업’ 수주


중심상업업무지구(CBD) 입지에 업무·상업시설 신축, 오피스 건설 시장 입지 굳혀현대엔지니어링이 서울 중심..




www.munhwa.com













현대엔지니어링, 서울 종로 공평 도시정비형 재개발 신축공사 수주


현대엔지니어링, 서울 종로 공평 도시정비형 재개발 신축공사 수주




biz.chosun.com


----------



## cestlavie24

MAyOR Park is missing


----------



## inno4321

cestlavie24 said:


> MAyOR Park is missing


Seoul free from dictatorship&anti-development/skyscraper!


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> Seoul free from dictatorship&anti-development/skyscraper!


Obviously, that's a very distastful comment...

BREAKING NEWS: Park Won-soon found dead.

I also followed this development this entire evening, and it has now been confirmed by the police.

As many know, I was not a fan of Mayor Park and disapproved many of his policies. But this news will have huge ramifications, both political and for utban development.

First of all, Park had an image of a man fairly free from scandals, but it was reported (after his disappearance) that a former female assistant had filed a criminal complaint against Mayor Park, asserting that he sexually harrased her multiple times and that there would be other victims. This complaint was filed yesterday evening, and Park Won Soon disappeared this morning, after having a call with his daughter apparently announcing his suicidal intentions. A will was also found at his home. He went to Bukaksan and likely committed suicide there. His disappearance was reported to the police in the late afternoon, and was found before 11pm.

Of course, a suicide is never something we should rejoice of. But today's news is very troubling. He's the 3rd major DPK to be involved in a #MeToo related scandal within the last 3 years (after the Mayor of Busan and the Governor of Chungnam). And someone committed suicide just after the 1st accusations is troubling, as it means there is probably some truth to these claims, although of course Park Won Soon can't be found criminally guilty now.

This is a big blow for the ruling party, not only because one of its bigger figures is dead, but because the party's image will be further tarnished with men acting clean but implicated with the #MeToo scandal. As a human rights activist and someone who wasn't afraid to be moralizing, this is even more chocking.

Something which I hesitated to report on this week is that real estate is now once again the biggest topic in Korean politics. Home prices have increased following the coronavirus recovery, and additional measures to limit loans and increase taxes have proved unpopular and ineffective. MOLIT Minister Kim Hyun-mee, who's on the hot seat, was actually to announce a new set of measures tomorrow. And increasing supply was starting to become a priority, following announcements from President Moon and calls from both major parties. It was likely that the 5 new new towns under planning would see their land use plans changed to include more housing. Many were also calling to partially remove the green belt in Seoul to allow for more new reconstruction, a move which Mayor Park disapproved. There were also to be announcements regarding additional supply of rental apartments in central Seoul.

Now, everything is up in the air again. Mayor Park was more left-leaning than the DPK on this issue, and especially opposed to redevelopment. It is now very possible that some rules (green belt, floor area ratio, floor limit, removal of designation of areas as redevelopment areas) will be changed following the death of Park Won Soon. Some other regulations (especially fonancial ones) will remain in place as they seem to be aligned with the central government's strategy, but changes are on the horizon.

In any case, I nelieve that there will be by-elections for the Seoul City Hall next Spring. Seoul has recently leaned left, even at the national level, but this scandal could push the city to the opposition, who was still weak. Over the last few weeks, approval ratings for the government were falling due to tbe real estate situation (and North Korean relations) but if the allegations against Park prove to have grounds, this would be a huge blow for the by-elections, and would put the UFP in the leading seat.

For the next presidential election, it's too early to say, because it's a national election and almost 2 years will have passed since the death of Park.

But nonetheless, at the city level, we may see a small inflection of the policies right now, and even more so within one year. Even DPK will try to stay away from Park's political legacy, and UFP's candidates will likely adopt a very pro-development platform, as it's currently the heart of their strategy at the national level.

So... many things to process right now. Of course, the suicide of a politician is never a happy thing, nor is the suffering of the secretary if that's true. But on the policy and projects side, this will have a deep impact within the next few months, and will lead to early elections.


----------



## aquaticko

What a shame. There are exceptionally few people upon whom I'd wish death; except for the genuinely unredeemable, it's the end of all possible positive future actions. I likewise had my issues with him as mayor, and someone who claims to promote human rights in public but sees no issues with violating them in private is especially problematic in my book. However, Mayor Park's actions are more a reflection of the problems within the self-proclaimed South Korean left than necessarily a personal failing--more a reflection of problems within his culture than his personhood. 

He was still the best, most human-centered mayor the city has seen in a long time, and ultimately, Seoul and the country as a whole would fare far better to see this is an opportunity to create a true left--one which truly upholds human rights, economic equality, and the importance of the environment--than as a moment to move back to the right.


----------



## inno4321

^^
View from My home town
Netmarble HQ U/C



kimahrikku1 said:


> Obviously, that's a very distastful comment...
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Park Won-soon found dead.
> 
> I also followed this development this entire evening, and it has now been confirmed by the police.
> 
> As many know, I was not a fan of Mayor Park and disapproved many of his policies. But this news will have huge ramifications, both political and for utban development.
> 
> First of all, Park had an image of a man fairly free from scandals, but it was reported (after his disappearance) that a former female assistant had filed a criminal complaint against Mayor Park, asserting that he sexually harrased her multiple times and that there would be other victims. This complaint was filed yesterday evening, and Park Won Soon disappeared this morning, after having a call with his daughter apparently announcing his suicidal intentions. A will was also found at his home. He went to Bukaksan and likely committed suicide there. His disappearance was reported to the police in the late afternoon, and was found before 11pm.
> 
> Of course, a suicide is never something we should rejoice of. But today's news is very troubling. He's the 3rd major DPK to be involved in a #MeToo related scandal within the last 3 years (after the Mayor of Busan and the Governor of Chungnam). And someone committed suicide just after the 1st accusations is troubling, as it means there is probably some truth to these claims, although of course Park Won Soon can't be found criminally guilty now.
> 
> This is a big blow for the ruling party, not only because one of its bigger figures is dead, but because the party's image will be further tarnished with men acting clean but implicated with the #MeToo scandal. As a human rights activist and someone who wasn't afraid to be moralizing, this is even more chocking.
> 
> Something which I hesitated to report on this week is that real estate is now once again the biggest topic in Korean politics. Home prices have increased following the coronavirus recovery, and additional measures to limit loans and increase taxes have proved unpopular and ineffective. MOLIT Minister Kim Hyun-mee, who's on the hot seat, was actually to announce a new set of measures tomorrow. And increasing supply was starting to become a priority, following announcements from President Moon and calls from both major parties. It was likely that the 5 new new towns under planning would see their land use plans changed to include more housing. Many were also calling to partially remove the green belt in Seoul to allow for more new reconstruction, a move which Mayor Park disapproved. There were also to be announcements regarding additional supply of rental apartments in central Seoul.
> 
> Now, everything is up in the air again. Mayor Park was more left-leaning than the DPK on this issue, and especially opposed to redevelopment. It is now very possible that some rules (green belt, floor area ratio, floor limit, removal of designation of areas as redevelopment areas) will be changed following the death of Park Won Soon. Some other regulations (especially fonancial ones) will remain in place as they seem to be aligned with the central government's strategy, but changes are on the horizon.
> 
> In any case, I nelieve that there will be by-elections for the Seoul City Hall next Spring. Seoul has recently leaned left, even at the national level, but this scandal could push the city to the opposition, who was still weak. Over the last few weeks, approval ratings for the government were falling due to tbe real estate situation (and North Korean relations) but if the allegations against Park prove to have grounds, this would be a huge blow for the by-elections, and would put the UFP in the leading seat.
> 
> For the next presidential election, it's too early to say, because it's a national election and almost 2 years will have passed since the death of Park.
> 
> But nonetheless, at the city level, we may see a small inflection of the policies right now, and even more so within one year. Even DPK will try to stay away from Park's political legacy, and UFP's candidates will likely adopt a very pro-development platform, as it's currently the heart of their strategy at the national level.
> 
> So... many things to process right now. Of course, the suicide of a politician is never a happy thing, nor is the suffering of the secretary if that's true. But on the policy and projects side, this will have a deep impact within the next few months, and will lead to early elections.


^^
U weeping for Jeffrey Epstein? lol I'm really feel good n pleasure 

I'm really expecting New Seoul mayor n New development!! Especially YONGSAN IBD!


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Some updates near Gangnam Stn with Daum Maps
> 
> 1. Seocho Entertainment Complex
> 
> View attachment 68522
> 
> View attachment 68518


Update on the construction: Now almost complete







































Daum 카페


----------



## penwick

aquaticko said:


> What a shame. There are exceptionally few people upon whom I'd wish death; except for the genuinely unredeemable, it's the end of all possible positive future actions. I likewise had my issues with him as mayor, and someone who claims to promote human rights in public but sees no issues with violating them in private is especially problematic in my book. However, Mayor Park's actions are more a reflection of the problems within the self-proclaimed South Korean left than necessarily a personal failing--more a reflection of problems within his culture than his personhood.
> 
> He was still the best, most human-centered mayor the city has seen in a long time, and ultimately, Seoul and the country as a whole would fare far better to see this is an opportunity to create a true left--one which truly upholds human rights, economic equality, and the importance of the environment--than as a moment to move back to the right.



Please stop humiliating Koreans. They deserve better mayor.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> For updates, here's the preliminary proposal for the Seocho Gov't Complex redevelopment:
> 
> View attachment 113242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '대전 중구청사' 등 노후 공공건축물 '복합공간' 재탄생
> 
> 
> 국토교통부는 한국토지주택공사, 수원시·안산시·대전시와 함께 '공공건축물 리뉴얼 5차 선도사업 추진'을 위한 업무협약(MOU)을 체결했다고 7일 밝혔다.국토부는 지난해 8월 리뉴얼 5차 선도사업지 3곳을 선정한 이후 선도사업지의 현장조사와 사업추진 방향 수립을 위한 지자체와의 협의를 지속적으로 해왔다. 이번 업무협약 체결을 통해 본격적으로 성공적인 사업모델 수립에 착수할 예정이다.공공건축물 리뉴얼 선도사업은 건축투자활성화 대책으로 국가 정책사업으로써 추진되고 있다. 업무·주민편의시설 등이 부족하고 안전에 취약한 노후 공
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.safetimes.co.kr


*Seocho District Office Redevelopment Approved*

The redevelopment of the Seocho District Office, located near Yangjae Station, has been approved for public financing, which means that the project will move forward.

The complex will rise to a height of 34 floors, and is expected to start construction in 2022 for a completion in 2026.


















â€˜ì„œì´ˆíƒ€ìš´â€™ ë³µí•©ê°œë°œ ê¸°ìž¬ë¶€ ì˜ˆíƒ€ í†µê³¼


ì„œìš¸ ì„œì´ˆêµ¬ê°€ ê³µê³µì²ì‚¬ ë³µí•©ê°œë°œì‚¬ì—…ì´ ê¸°íšìž¬ì •ë¶€ ì˜ˆë¹„íƒ€ë‹¹ì„± ì¡°ì‚¬ë¥¼ í†µê³¼í–ˆë‹¤ê³ 25ì¼ ë°í˜”ë‹¤. â€˜ì„œì´ˆíƒ€ìš´â€™ ì‚¬ì—…ì€ 5230ì–µì›ì„ íˆ¬ìž…í•´ ì„œì´ˆêµ¬ì²ì‚¬ ë¶€ì§€ 1ë§Œ 6618ãŽ¡ì— ì—°ë©´ì 19ë§Œ 8700ãŽ¡, ì§€í•˜ 6ì¸µ~ì§€ìƒ 34ì¸µ ê·œëª¨ì˜ ê³µê³µì²ì‚¬ë¥¼...




go.seoul.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Seocho District Office Redevelopment Approved*
> 
> The redevelopment of the Seocho District Office, located near Yangjae Station, has been approved for public financing, which means that the project will move forward.
> 
> The complex will rise to a height of 34 floors, and is expected to start construction in 2022 for a completion in 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> â€˜ì„œì´ˆíƒ€ìš´â€™ ë³µí•©ê°œë°œ ê¸°ìž¬ë¶€ ì˜ˆíƒ€ í†µê³¼
> 
> 
> ì„œìš¸ ì„œì´ˆêµ¬ê°€ ê³µê³µì²ì‚¬ ë³µí•©ê°œë°œì‚¬ì—…ì´ ê¸°íšìž¬ì •ë¶€ ì˜ˆë¹„íƒ€ë‹¹ì„± ì¡°ì‚¬ë¥¼ í†µê³¼í–ˆë‹¤ê³ 25ì¼ ë°í˜”ë‹¤. â€˜ì„œì´ˆíƒ€ìš´â€™ ì‚¬ì—…ì€ 5230ì–µì›ì„ íˆ¬ìž…í•´ ì„œì´ˆêµ¬ì²ì‚¬ ë¶€ì§€ 1ë§Œ 6618ãŽ¡ì— ì—°ë©´ì 19ë§Œ 8700ãŽ¡, ì§€í•˜ 6ì¸µ~ì§€ìƒ 34ì¸µ ê·œëª¨ì˜ ê³µê³µì²ì‚¬ë¥¼...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go.seoul.co.kr


Here's another rendering: 

















서초타운 복합개발사업 본궤도


사회 > 전국 뉴스: 현재의 서초구청사를 허물고 34층 높이의 행정·문화복합시설을 짓는 서초타운 복합개발사업이 본 궤도에 오른다. 서울 서...




m.sedaily.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New 20-floor building in Myeongdong*

A new 20-floor building has just been approved in Myeongdong, right next to the IBK Finance Tower. The new building will top out just below 90 meters.



























'민주화 거점' 향린교회 철거 후 재료 보존…문화·역사 공간 조성


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr







Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Paradise Hotel Jangchung*

A new 5-star Paradise Hotel, with 180 rooms in total, is scheduled to get built in the Seoul neighborhood of Jangchung (near the Shilla Hotel), and it will reach a height of 20 floors. The design looks quite nice.












Daum 카페











[단독] 서울 장충동에 20층 규모 '파라다이스호텔' 생긴다


[미디어펜=김영진 기자] 카지노와 호텔 등의 사업을 영위하는 파라다이스그룹이 서울 장충동에 20층 규모의 호텔을 짓는다. 코로나19로 호텔과 *** 사업이 큰 타격을 입은 가운데서




www.mediapen.com


----------



## Victoria123

Yeouido financial district - Yusu Holdings HQ Development Project


































Source: DA Group via Daum Skyscrapers Cafe


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Yeouido financial district - Yusu Holdings HQ Development Project
> 
> View attachment 495274
> 
> View attachment 495276
> 
> View attachment 495278
> 
> View attachment 495280
> 
> 
> Source: DA Group via Daum Skyscrapers Cafe


Fantastic looking design. It will only be marginally taller than the building it replaces (address: Yeouido-dong 25-11, but it sure looks great.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Seoullo 7017 to link with Seoul Station*
> 
> Update on the Seoullo 7017 project with direct access to new park on top of Seoul Station. Main topic: SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | U/C
> 
> Following the construction of a new access point with the Metro Tower (which, based on what I saw when I visited the area a few days ago should be completed in a few weeks), there will be a new footbridge from Seoullo 7017, this time to Seoul Station. This is an important addition to the project as it will truly become useful for some people rather than just a "touristic destination". Also, the parking lot and access ramp on top of Seoul Station will also be transformed into a park, so the park network will be much bigger overall. In a few years, if the Seoul Station North Redevelopment project is completed, this could mean even more connections to Seoullo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footbridge to link Seoul Station to Seoullo 7017 | Yonhap News Agency



*Opening in October of the Seoullo 7017 extension to Seoul Station*

As I had previously reported, Seoullo will receive a new extension which is set to open in October after construction started this June. The station will connect with the Lotte Mart part of the Seoul Station complex, and the top of the station (where there was a parking lot) will be transformed into a park as well.




































내달 舊서울역사 잇는 서울로 루프탑 생긴다…700평 규모 도심 속 루프탑


서울로7017에서 바로 접근 가능 올 10월께 옛 서울역사 옥상 약 2300㎡(700평)에서 도심 속 루프탑을 즐길 수 있을 전망이다. 서울로7017을 통해 바로 연결돼 접근성도 갖췄다. 서울시는 한국철도시설공단,




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Approved design for Dongdaemun-gu Dapshibri 952 redevelopment:
> 
> View attachment 147010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 답십리 자동차 부품상가에 최고 103m 복합건물 들어선다
> 
> 
> 답십리 자동차 부품상가에 최고 103m 복합건물 들어선다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biz.chosun.com


*Dapsimni Redevelopment Project moving forward*

The Dongdaemun district is currently pursuing this project, to build these 7 29-floor towers (with a height limit of 105 meters). 603 housing units will be created once this project is completed.









답십리자동차부품상가, 29층 주상복합으로 탈바꿈


서울 동대문구 장안평 일대 도시재생활성화계획의 핵심 전략 거점인 동대문구 답십리 자동차부품상가 재개발사업이 본격적으로 추진된다. 10일 동대문구에 따르면, 도시정비형 재개발사업 정비구역지정 고시(제2020-..



www.nocutnews.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Daiwa Roynet Hotel near Gongdeok Station
> 
> View attachment 79995
> 
> 
> View attachment 79997


Construction update of the Daiwa Roynet Hotel in Mapo:





















Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Aekyung Tower*
> 
> As recently mentioned, the Aekyung Tower has recently been completed in Hongdae and the shopping mall will open to the public on August 31st.
> 
> This shopping mall has a lot of potential, as Hongdae has many shops, but no big shopping center to attract customers. Well, now there's one. Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floors 1 through 5 are going to be the shopping mall. On the upper floors, the right (East) side of the building is going to be the Holiday Inn Express Hongdae hotel, while the left (West) side will have offices. As for the last floor, it will feature a rooftop terrace.
> 
> Daum 카페
> 
> 젊어진 애경그룹 '홍대 시대' 선언… 쇼핑+호텔 복합몰 연다
> 
> 서울 홍대입구역에 지상 17층 규모 복합역사 준공…8월부터 운영


Right next to the AK Plaza complex, a new tower with a CGV Cinema is being built as well:






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Selection of the winning design for the new Jongro District Office*

The design for the new Jongro District Office has been selected (project name: "Citizen Platform"), and has been proposed by POSCO A&C.

Construction is planned to start in May 2022, for a completion in October 2024.

For those interested, there is also a thread dedicated to this project: SEOUL | Jongro District Office | 17 fl | Pro



















































종로구 통합청사 설계공모







project.seoul.go.kr










서울시, 종로구청·종로소방서 ‘합동청사’ 설계공모 당선작 발표


서울시는 종로구청과 종로소방서 자리에 신축하는 ‘합동청사 설계공모’에 운생동 건축사사무소와 ㈜포스코 에이앤씨 건축사사무소팀이 공동으로 출품한 ‘CITIZEN PLATFORM : 시민플랫폼’이 당선작에 선정됐다고 16일 밝혔다. 공모결과 국내에서 13개, 국외에서 11개 등 총 24개 작품이 출품됐으며 도시계획 및 건축분야 전문가 9명이 심사에 참여했다. 심사위원회는 1차 심사에서 걸러진 총 5개 작품을 대상으로 1단계 프레젠테이션(9.3....



news.heraldcorp.com













종로구청·서울소방 한곳에


통합신청사 밑그림



www.naeil.com


----------



## Victoria123

One West Seoul, Magok. Ground-breaking in 2021. 








“마곡 랜드마크 ‘원웨스트서울’ 2021년 하반기 착공”


서울의 새로운 부도심이자 서남권의 중심 강서구 마곡지구 ‘게이트웨이 프로젝트’가 윤곽을 드러냈다. 이지스리뉴어블스는 마곡지구 특별계획구역 CP4에 들어서는 ‘원웨스트서울’(One West Seoul)이 내년 하반기 착공한다고 17일 밝혔다. 특별계획구역은 국제 기업유치 및...




www.segye.com


----------



## Victoria123

Gangnam DS Tower near Gangnam Stn.











EE-HWA CONSTRUCTION


----------



## FRANHMEZ

excellent updates!


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Gangnam DS Tower near Gangnam Stn.
> View attachment 532686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EE-HWA CONSTRUCTION


Great to see some developments on the main Gangnam Avenue between Gangnam Station and Sinnonyeon Station. This area is probably the busiest one in Korea for shopping and eating, and Gangnam is the busies subway station as well, but recently, there have been very few developments on the avenue. Of course there are many buildings there which are quite new, but there are still probably around 15 to 20 buildings or so on the main avenue which are quite old and which don't reach more than 10 or 12 floors. So there is some room for more development there. The extension of the Sinbundang Line which will be completed in 18 months will also probably help.


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> Great to see some developments on the main Gangnam Avenue between Gangnam Station and Sinnonyeon Station. This area is probably the busiest one in Korea for shopping and eating, and Gangnam is the busies subway station as well, but recently, there have been very few developments on the avenue. Of course there are many buildings there which are quite new, but there are still probably around 15 to 20 buildings or so on the main avenue which are quite old and which don't reach more than 10 or 12 floors. So there is some room for more development there. The extension of the Sinbundang Line which will be completed in 18 months will also probably help.


Speaking of the devil:

The Signal Tower, Gangnam Stn. I like what I'm seeing. 18 floors and looks to be about ~130m.
Also, notice the new building I mentioned in my previous post located far right of the first and last render:




















































dmp WORKS - The Signal Tower






www.dmppartners.com


----------



## Victoria123

Samsung C&T was selected as the construction company to redevelop Yeouido Teachers' Pension hq.
Construction begins next month and lasts until 2023:








사학연금, 서울회관 'TP Tower' 재건축사업 시공사 계약 체결..


사립학교교직원연금공단은 서울 여의도에 위치한 서울회관 재건축 사업의 시공사로 삼성물산을 선정하고 최종계약을 체결한다고 밝혔다..신축되는 서울회관은 지하6층~지상42층, 연면적 14만 1,668.98㎡(약 4만2,855평) 규모의 프라임급 오피스빌딩로 재탄생할 예정이다. 총 사업비는 약 4,800억원이고 공사비가 약 3,500억원이다.이를 통해 사학연금회관은 업무와 편의, 리테일 부문과 그린에너지 기술을 망라한 여의도의 새로운 랜드마크로 자리매김하게 것으로 기대된다.새롭게 탄생하는 빌딩명은 “TP Tower”이고, “여의도를 밝히는



www.edupress.kr





Height of the building is 42 floors, 220m. 

Rendering:


----------



## Sky_Higher

After almost 4 years, despite the turbulent 2019, notably the Burning Sun, the new YG Entertainment building beside the old 2010 building is finally complete.

*YG Entertainment Completes Construction Of New, Bigger Headquarters*
Sep 23, 2020
by U. Kim - Soompi


> YG Entertainment is moving in to its new headquarters!
> 
> The agency shared, “The new headquarters that we’ve worked on for eight years has finally been completely constructed, so we began moving some of the employees and equipment on September 16.”


Some details of the new building:


> The new headquarters’ facilities include a two-story tall auditorium, seven large dance practice rooms, seven large recording studios, and 30 personal studios for the company’s songwriters and artists. The entire second floor was designed to be a modern food court, and the basement floors include large-scale fitness and recreational facilities for the company’s employees and artists. A bridge will be built between YG’s previous headquarters and the new one.


Original Korean source: YG엔터, 신사옥 이전 시작…"팬들 위한 독립 공간 마련" [공식]

Sneak peek:


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Gangnam DS Tower near Gangnam Stn.
> View attachment 532686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EE-HWA CONSTRUCTION


Construction (or at least demolition of the previous building) has already begun:





















Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *YG Entertainment Headquarters*
> 
> In Mapo-gu, currently under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://entertain.naver.com/read?oid=117&aid=0003076401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페


*Completion of new YG Entertainment HQ Building*

The new HQ building for YG Entertainment has just been completed (right next to the previous building) near Hapjeong station.







































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Opening in October of the Seoullo 7017 extension to Seoul Station*
> 
> As I had previously reported, Seoullo will receive a new extension which is set to open in October after construction started this June. The station will connect with the Lotte Mart part of the Seoul Station complex, and the top of the station (where there was a parking lot) will be transformed into a park as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 내달 舊서울역사 잇는 서울로 루프탑 생긴다…700평 규모 도심 속 루프탑
> 
> 
> 서울로7017에서 바로 접근 가능 올 10월께 옛 서울역사 옥상 약 2300㎡(700평)에서 도심 속 루프탑을 즐길 수 있을 전망이다. 서울로7017을 통해 바로 연결돼 접근성도 갖췄다. 서울시는 한국철도시설공단,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com


*Idea Contest for the Seoul Station Car Park Ramp Park Project (connection to Seoullo 7017)*

The city of Seoul has selected 5 ideas to be included in the project to turn the access ramp of the car park in the Seoul Station complex which is going to get connected to Seoullo 7017 in October. 83 ideas were submitted, and 5 have been selected to become part of the project.

The 1st ranked project is called "Pocket Square" and is the "spider web" that you can see on the first image.

The park is scheduled to open in October.























__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net













서울역 폐쇄램프 재생 활성화 아이디어 공모







mediahub.seoul.go.kr













구 서울역 폐쇄램프 활용할 83가지 아이디어 모였다


자료=서울시 [파이낸셜뉴스] 지난 20여년간 방치된 구 서울역사 폐쇄램프가 서민 중심 공간으로 탈바꿈을 준비한다. 구 서울역사의 폐쇄된 주차램프는 지상과 옥상 주차장을 연결하는 차량통로로 건축됐다. 지난 2..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul City finalizes plans for the expansion of the Gwanghwamun Square on a smaller scale*

After a couple of years of debates, Seoul City has finalized its plans for the extension of the Gwanghwamun Square. The plan will see the project be reduced in scope.

Currently, Gwanghwamun Square (built in 2009) is built in the middle of Gwanghwamun Avenue, with each (sometimes 6) lanes of traffic on each side. The square, while a welcome addition, was also criticized for not being green enough and especially for standing in the middle of the roads, making it impractical.

The new plans announced a couple of years ago (see dedicated thread: SEOUL | Gwanghwamun Square Extension | App) was to turn the road on the west of the current square to a square as well, extending the current one, while only keeping 6 lanes of traffic (3 each way) on the right side. But the project also called for the Yulgok road (the perpendicular road just in front of the Gwanghwamun lane) to be slightly diverted, passing behind the Seoul Government Complex and the UIjeongbu Lot of the Joseon dynasty which is currently being excavated.

With this new project, the diversion of the Yulgok road is cancelled / put on hold. Another change is that while the area west of the current square will also become a square, extending the current one, the part of the current square nearest to the road on the east will be slightly shaved off by a few meters, with the road on the right extending to 7 to 9 lanes (depending on areas of the avenue), with traffic going in both directions. For example, you can see on the first render below that the area just in front of the Admiral Yi Sun-Shin statue on the right will be turned into a traffic lane (or two), especially to allow right turns at the intersection. It will likely be pretty much the same thing on the north side near Gwanghwamun Gate. The initial project also called for the use of more underground space as part of this square, but this has been dropped as well.

As a result, the size of Gwanghwamun Square will "only" be increased from 18,840sqm to 34,600sqm, albeit in a way which will make the square feel like a true area for pedestrians, rather than a glorified pedestrian refuge island.

Interestingly, the construction is expected to begin as early as the end of this month, beginning with the extension of the road on the east side, and will follow up with the extension of the square itself by closing of the west road and turning it into a square/park.

Officially, the city still plans to rebuild the Woldae, which is the area just in front of Gwanghwamun Gate, by 2023. However, the Woldae cannot be rebuilt with the current road layout. Either they will have to revive the project of diverting the Yulgok-ro south of the Seoul Government Complex, close it entirely (at least in its western section) or build a tunnel instead.


So there it is. To be honest, I have mixed feelings about this project:
1/ I'm happy to see some updates about it, and was quite surprised by the announcement that work was going to begin almost immediately. I was worried that the project was going to be cancelled, especially with the leadership vacuum in city hall since July.

2/ I'm also disappointed, because the new project is far less ambitious, as it is basically just covering the west road (and actually enlarging the east road a bit). For me, what I hoped for the most (doing a renovation which allows for the rebuilding of the Gwanghwamun Woldae and Haetae, the connection with the Uijeongbu, the linking with the South East Guard Tower of Gyeongbokgung with the rest of the palace. It does feel like a half-ass project a bit. There's also the concern that the plan will break up the symetry of the avenue and its alignment with the Gwanghwamun Gate and the palace.

3/ But more importantly, it's also a logical compromise, as there is no way the project could have been welcome by everyone. Traffic on what is an important avenue of Seoul had already been cut down from 14 to 10 lanes, and now will be cut further. Reduction to 6 lanes would have created some traffic jams. Rerouting the traffic of Yulgok-ro behind the Government Building (and Uijeongbu), would have been awkward, break with the grid layout, and meant that the Government Building's space would have been reduced, which of course was objected to by the government. Bigger plans (involving tunnel, more underground space...) would have been much more costly, and necessitated a construction time of at least 5 or even 7 years, for a benefit maybe not worth the time and money. It would probably have made sense if a Gwanghwamun Station were to be built on GTX Line A, to do the works at the same time as the station, but this station is now almost certainly not going to get built. As for the expansion of the Gyeongbokgung/Gwanghwamun Palace complex, it has other issues as well. Sure, the Woldae would have been possible with a layout change, but for Uijeongbu, they are still excavating and it is still unclear if and how it would be rebuilt. Likewise, the South East Guard Tower (Dongsipjagap) wouldn't be possible without additional limitations to traffic, and the South West Guard Tower (Seosipjagap) been even more complicated, probably necessitating to buy some property, slightly divert the route and rebuilt the western wall to be done properly. Gyeongbokgung is already busy with other renovation/rebuilding project, and it's not sure more projects could have been conducted at the same time.

So overall, there was no perfect plan: history enthusiastic, motorists, government buildings, Cultural Heritage Administration, US Embassy, local residents, taxpayers, demonstrators who use the avenue, tourism promoters... each one had an opinion, and some differences were unavoidable.

So this is a first step (actually a second one, if you include the one from over a decade ago) to expand Gwanghwamun Square, but it might not be the last. Overall, the opinion is of course slightly more and more pro-public transportation and pro-pedestrians than before, but the car is still a very important mode of transportation in Seoul. Likewise, the improvement of the cultural heritage and touristic assets is more and more valued, so this type of projects is receiving more and more support. In the end, maybe in a decade or more, I wouldn't be surprised to see a plan in which either Gwanghwamun or Yulgok-ro is entirely closed off for car traffic and turned into a pedestrian square (or the road rebuilt as a tunnel underground). I don't think we're quite there, but this could change in the future. In any case, long-term plans will not be dictated by this interim administration, but by a future one, and I wouldn't be surprised to see further plans for Gwanghwamun to be part of the pledges for candidates in future mayoral elections.


















































__





YKTM_You Know That Mean : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com













광화문광장 확장 규모, 지난해 발표 때보다 절반으로 줄인다


서울시의 광화문광장 공사 계획이 일부 수정된다. 세종문화회관 쪽(서편) 차도를 광장으로 만드는 방안을 유지하되, 교통체증 우려를 고려해 교보문고 쪽(동편) 차로를 덜 줄인다. 또 사직로가 현재 모습 그대로 유지돼 전




n.news.naver.com





English-language article: Seoul city to begin renovation project on Gwanghwamun Square next month | Yonhap News Agency

For those interested, you can refer to the dedicated thread for this project: SEOUL | Gwanghwamun Square Extension | App


----------



## Victoria123

KPF has a project in Seoul. There's no info about when the project was announced.





Dongbu Seoul Station by Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF)


Nestled between a bustling downtown street and a quiet, hillside neighborhood, Dongbu Seoul Station is designed to both integrate and buffer the juxtaposing urban environments.




www.kpf.com





























Other mixed-use developments announced yesterday:

Shinyongsan North Area District 1








Shinchon 3-3 (마포구 노고산동 31-77번지)
















신용산역 북측1·신촌지역3-3, 주택공급 확대


서울 용산구 신용산역 북측1구역과 마포구 신촌지역 3-3지구가 도시정비형 재개발을 통해 공급하는 주택의 세대수가 증가될 전망이다.서울시는 지난 7일 제13차 도시계획위원회를 개최하고, 신용산역 북측 제1구역과 신촌지역(마포) 3-3지구의 도시정비형 재개발구역 및 정비계획 변경(안)을 수정 가결했다고 밝혔다. 우선 신용산역 북측1구역은 용산구 한강로2가 2-116호 일대로 지난 2015년 최초 정비구역으로 지정됐다. 당시 도시계획위는 허용용적률 인센티브 계획 확정과 경관계획 수립을 조건으로 부여한 바 있다.이에 따라 이번 정비계획 변




www.arunews.com


----------



## cestlavie24

Victoria123 said:


> KPF has a project in Seoul. There's no info about when the project was announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dongbu Seoul Station by Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF)
> 
> 
> Nestled between a bustling downtown street and a quiet, hillside neighborhood, Dongbu Seoul Station is designed to both integrate and buffer the juxtaposing urban environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kpf.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 614207
> 
> View attachment 614208
> 
> View attachment 614213
> 
> 
> Other mixed-use developments announced yesterday:


in front of exit number 12(seoul station subway line 4)


----------



## Victoria123

New renders of the Teachers' Pension Redev. project














































The groundbreaking ceremony took place last week reported by kimahrikku1:



kimahrikku1 said:


> *Groundbreaking Ceremony*
> 
> The groundbreaking ceremony for the reconstruction was held last week. Completion of the 42-floor tower is planned for December 2023.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 사학연금, 여의도 서울회관 재건축사업 기공식
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 류병화 기자 = 사립학교교직원연금공단(사학연금)은 8일 오전 서울 여의도 사학연금 서울회관 재건축사업 부지에서 기공식을 개최했다고 밝혔다. 이날 기공식에는 사학연금의 주명현 이사장, 배외숙 상임감사,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seonyudo Pedestrian Pier and Hangang Floating Gallery*

A winning project has been selected to improve the Seonyudo Island in Seoul, by building a pedestrian pier and a floating gallery. The winning submission was submitted by an architectural firm called Sampoong.



















































선유도 보행잔교 및 한강 수상갤러리 설계공모 _ 2단계







project.seoul.go.kr







Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Renovation Project for Hyundai Ichon Apartments*

A recent trend in urban housing in Seoul has been to do large scale renovation (or remodelling) of existing old apartments. As recent regulations over the years have made rebuilding from scratch somewhat less attractive, this new way to improve (and increase) the housing in Seoul has gained a bit of traction.

It will probably be announced officially this week that in such a project, the Hyundai Apartments in Ichon (just behind the Raemian Caelitus towers and in front of the National Museum of Korea) will be renovated by Lotte under its premier brand "Le El" (Le El Ichon).

The current lot has 8 buildings, 653 housing units, and a max height of 15 floors. The apartments were built in 1974.

If the renovation goes as planned, the complex would be transformed into a 9-building, 750-apartments lot. Parking would be moved underground, and there would instead be a park and a swimming pool, among the many changes. Construction would likely start in 2021 or early 2022.


































































Daum 카페











롯데건설 리모델링사업도 잡는다, 서울 이촌현대에 고급 '르엘' 적용


롯데건설이 서울 용산구 이촌현대 리모델링사업을 수의계약으로 따내기 위해 프리미엄 브랜드 르엘을 적용한다.롯데건설은 서울 강남지역 위주로 도입하던 프리미엄 브랜드를 앞세우며 리모..




www.businesspost.co.kr













[아유경제_리모델링] 이촌현대 리모델링, 시공자 선정 ‘수의계약’으로 - AU경제


[아유경제=김필중 기자] 서울 용산구 이촌동 현대아파트(이하 이촌현대) 리모델링사업의 시공자 선정이 수의계약으로 이뤄질 전망이다.13일 도시정비...




www.areyou.co.kr













서울 용산에 첫 리모델링 나왔다.."이촌 현대 사업계획 승인"


용산구 이촌동 ‘현대아파트’ 조감도.[이데일리 박민 기자] 서울 용산에 첫 리모델링 아파트가 나왔다.용산구는 16일 서울시보를 통해 이촌동 현대아파트 리모델링 사업계획을 승인(고시)했다고 밝혔다.이번 단지는 수평 및 별동 증축을 거쳐 기존 8개동 653가구(상가...




www.edaily.co.kr


----------



## FRANHMEZ

That's definitely a nice improvement


----------



## Victoria123

Seocho Republic of Korea Defence Intelligence Command site (KDIC) redevelopment project.
The site will become home to offices, an art museum, and high-end hotels.
The gov't is investing 2B$ until 2025.

















서초구, 정보사 부지를 서울 대표 문화예술 거점으로 탈바꿈


(정도일보) 서울 서초구는 40여년간 지역발전을 저해했던 옛 정보사 부지에 문화예술복합타운 건립을 위한 ‘서리풀 지구단위계획 변경 결정(안)’을 22일부터 열람공고한다고 밝혔다. ‘서리풀 지구단위계획 변경 결정(안)’은 2019년에 정보사부지를 매입한 사업자가 전체 16만㎡중 공원을 제외한 9만7천㎡에 대한 특별계획구역 세부개발계획(안)을 서




www.jungdoilbo.com


----------



## Jim856796

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Renovation Project for Hyundai Ichon Apartments*
> 
> A recent trend in urban housing in Seoul has been to do large scale renovation (or remodelling) of existing old apartments. As recent regulations over the years have made rebuilding from scratch somewhat less attractive, this new way to improve (and increase) the housing in Seoul has gained a bit of traction.
> 
> It will probably be announced officially this week that in such a project, the Hyundai Apartments in Ichon (just behind the Raemian Caelitus towers and in front of the National Museum of Korea) will be renovated by Lotte under its premier brand "Le El" (Le El Ichon).


I'm also surprised that a decades-old apartment complex is going with a renovation instead of a rebooting from scratch. Here are a few factors to consider in this redevelopment:

The renders show the renovated buildings appear to be wider than the existing buildings. I think their existing floorplates would be demolished and brand-new floorplates built around their cores like One Angel Court in London; This also means the buildings' open corridors would disappear, but I can't tell from this render. Also, the addition of new underground parking in this complex would require adding a basement floor to an existing building, which would be difficult.
If this had been a demolition and rebuild, any new buildings would be built to the maximum allowed height limit in Yongsan. But then again, we can't have _every_ building in a particular area built _straight_ up to the height limit of said area.
And the northernmost existing tower has one core in real life, and will have two cores as shown in the render.
#Optimistic


----------



## Victoria123

One Edition Gangnam (Spo World Redevelopment). High-end residences, top height: 20 floors








폴스타인 논현


크리에이터링크에서는 HTML을 몰라도 누구나 직접 반응형 홈페이지를 무료로 제작 할 수 있습니다. 홈페이지 제작, 홈페이지 만들기




thenext.creatorlink.net


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education*

The new Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education will start construction this year. It will be located in Huam-dong, Yongsan-gu, just north of the Yongsan Garisson / Future Park, and precisely just in front of the future US Embassy.

I believe that the renders might have already been published a couple of years ago on this forum, but I can't find them...

This will also allow for the demolition of the current building located near the Gyeongghuigung Palace in central Seoul and which is preventing the renovation of Gyeongghuigung Palace.


































































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Plans to renovate the KT building in Gwanghamun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heerim Architects & Planners


*Renovation of the KT Building on Gwanghwamun to start next year*

As I had reported previously, there are plans to renovate the "historic" (built in 1986) but now decrepit KT Building on Gwanghwamun Avenue (just south of the US Embassy). And now these plans have been confirmed.

Construction will officially start in Q3 2021, for a completion by the end of 2023.


















`광화문 KT` 내년 새옷 입는다


서울 광화문 KT 웨스트 사옥이 내년 7월부터 리모델링을 시작한다. 3일 국회 과..




www.dt.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Redevelopment of Korea's first residential-commercial mixed-use building in Korea into 34-floor tower*

The government has recently announced the upcoming redevelopment of Jwawon Arcade in Namgajwa-dong (Mapo-gu, next to Gajwa Station).

Jwawon Arcade was built in 1966 and was Korea's first residential-commercial mixed-use building. The building was recently listed as a dangerous building to its age.

It will therefore be demolished and replaced by a 34-floor tower. The new building will have 166 apartments for sale, as well as 73 units for public housing.

Construction is scheduled to start in September 2022 for a completion by 2025.




























국내 첫 주상복합 '좌원상가아파트', 도시재생으로 재건축


서울 서대문구(남가좌동)의 위험건축물 ‘좌원상가아파트’가 도시재생뉴딜 사업을 통해 공공임대 주...




biz.khan.co.kr













국내 최초 주상복합 '좌원상가아파트', 도시재생으로 재건축 - 머니투데이


서울 서대문구 남가좌동의 위험건축물인 '좌원상가아파트'가 도시재생뉴딜사업으로 긴급 정비된다. 상가와 주택 239가구, 생활SOC 시설을 갖춘 복합건물로 재탄생한다....




news.mt.co.kr













국내 최초 주상복합 남가좌동 좌원상가, 34층 최신 빌딩으로 변신


국토부, 서대문 좌원상가아파트 정비착수 위험건축물 정비형 도시재생방안 적용 이달중 위험건물재생사업 공모 예정




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Redevelopment near Euljiro 3-ga*

A new redevelopment was announced in Euljiro 3-ga in central Seoul. Area 6 of this district will be demolished and replaced by the building that you can see on the picture below, with also a small park which will be just in front of Cheonggyecheon. The building will be built in consideration of the industrial character of the area and will preserve the know-how of this area (I'm not sure if it means that it will include some workshops for the previous tenants).



























을지로3가 재개발구역, 소규모 상가 특화거리로 재탄생 - 머니투데이


저층 노후 건물이 밀집된 을지로3가 내 정비구역이 건물 내 소규모 상가와 골목길이 들어선 특화거리로 재탄생한다.서울시가 지난 4일 도시계획위원회를 열고 중구 수표동 ...




news.mt.co.kr













을지로3가 재개발 구역에 특화거리 조성


▲서울 중구 수표동 35-10번지 일대 재개발 조감도. (자료 제공=서울시)저층 노후 건물이 밀집한 서울 중구 을지로3가에 지역산업 특화거리가 조성된다




www.etoday.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Changdong Station Transfer Complex*

As you may know, Changdong is one of the areas in Seoul which is currently changing the most.

Changdong currently sits at the middle of the "bedtown" in the North East of Seoul. It's a transfer station for Line 1 and Line 4. But soon, GTX Line C will also begin construction in a year or so.

Overall, there is a plan to turn Changdong into the cultural and economic center of the North East of Seoul. Currently in construction is the SEOUL | Chang-dong Culture Industry Complex: "Seed...
There are also 2 large public museums under construction (photography museum and robot museum). A public residential area for senior workers over 50 (Changdong Aurne) was also completed.
Seoul's largest indoor arena will also be built there: SEOUL - Seoul Arena (19,300)

In the long term, there are plans to build further East, including replacing the existing train depot by a huge state-of-the-art medical center.

In addition, there is a plan to resume the construction of a retail complex which was being built on top of the Line 1 station, but which stopped construction 10 years ago or so.

But today's project is for a *new transfer complex building*, which will be built right next to the station itself and next to the 49-floor "Seed Cube Changdong".

This new complex would top at 28 floors, and feature office, commercial, residential space, as well as a bus transfer complex connecting with the rest of the lines (Line 1, Line 4, GTX C), as well as buses. Gross floor ratio would be 95,000sqm.

The plan is for construction to begin in 2022 and be completed in 2026.













































[서울동북권 도시재생]①창동역, 복합환승센터·GTX 품고 교통거점으로 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임미나 기자 = 수십 년간 베드타운으로만 여겨지던 서울 동북권 지역이 새로운 경제 중심지로 부상하기 위해 기지개를 켜고 있다.




www.yna.co.kr













[서울동북권 도시재생]②창동·상계동, 동북권 경제·문화 중핵으로 비상 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임미나 기자 = 서울 동북권은 체계적인 지원이 이뤄진다면 활력이 살아날 가능성이 큰 지역으로 꼽힌다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123

Apparently, Seoul is making a masterplan for a financial skyscraper cluster in Yeouido. This masterplan will be announced next year, and office towers up to a height of 80 floors will be proposed in this masterplan. 





서울시, '여의도 초고층 금융도시' 복합개발 추진


[동영상재생:NVP1][앵커멘트]서울시가 여의도를 금융중심가로 복합개발하기 위한 구상이 한창입니다. 내년이면 밑그림이 어느 정도 그려질틴데요, 최고 층수 ...




news.mtn.co.kr





If this goes through, Seoul will have proposed at least 3 new supertalls to be built within the next decade: DMC, Yongsan, and Yeouido. 

New building proposal:
Office/residences: Signity Yeouido 

















가산 어반워크 | 분양W


가산디지털단지역 마지막 대규모 초역세권 지식산업센터 가산 어반워크 선착순 호실 배정 안내 확인하세요.




byw.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Construction Update for the National Air & Space Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페


*Completion of the National Aviation Museum of Korea*

The museum, officially known as the National Aviation Museum of Korea, was recently completed in July 2020. It is located right next to Gimpo Airport in Gangseo-gu.










































국립항공박물관


항공역사관, 항공산업관, 항공생활관, 기획전시실, 항공체험관, 전시 및 관람 안내




www.aviation.or.kr













대한민국 항공 역사 100년 발자취 ‘국립항공박물관’ 개관 [떴다떴다 변비행]


국내 최초의 국립 항공박물관이 김포공항 국내선 청사 맞은편(서울 강서구 하늘길)에 드디어 개관했습니다. 대한민국 항공 역사가 100여 년의 발자취를 써내려가고 있음에도 제대로 된…



www.donga.com













[르포] VR로 전투기·행글라이더 타는 국립항공박물관


김포공항에서 남쪽으로 1.5㎞ 떨어진 곳에는 국립항공박물관이 있다. 거대한 비행기 엔진을 가로로 눕힌 은색 모양의 건물이다. 18일 찾은 국립항..




biz.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Apparently, Seoul is making a masterplan for a financial skyscraper cluster in Yeouido. This masterplan will be announced next year, and office towers up to a height of 80 floors will be proposed in this masterplan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 서울시, '여의도 초고층 금융도시' 복합개발 추진
> 
> 
> [동영상재생:NVP1][앵커멘트]서울시가 여의도를 금융중심가로 복합개발하기 위한 구상이 한창입니다. 내년이면 밑그림이 어느 정도 그려질틴데요, 최고 층수 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.mtn.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this goes through, Seoul will have proposed at least 3 new supertalls to be built within the next decade: DMC, Yongsan, and Yeouido.


I saw this piece of news as well, but I was surprised that seemingly only one media outlet talked about it. Overall, I'm glad to hear about such developments for Yeouido. And I think that given the high density of already existing towers, focusing on a cluster of towers up to 80 floors is better than aiming for one more landmark tower over 100 floors (especially if there's already a new supertall in Yongsan as well). One issue about Yeouido though is that the demand for office space is not so high, so I believe that it would be important to redevelop the apartments in the east part of Yeouido, as well as to include some housing in the redevelopment of the office towers. Housing supply is currently very low, and the market could use some more high-rise residential buildings, especially in a premium location such as Yeouido.

As for the last "supertall" that you're talking about in DMC, I'm more cautious about this one, because the location is less than ideal. I'm very hopeful for the Yongsan tower though.

That being said, I am under the impression that over the last 6 months or so, developments of major new projects in Seoul have been fairly slow, and have struggled to get to much more than general announcements.

With the power vacuum in the city since this Summer (and the Covid-19 pandemic), this is not all that surprising. We're now less than 5 months away from the Mayoral by-elections in Seoul (and Busan), so I think that once they start picking candidates in January or so, we'll have a better vision of what plans candidates have for the future of the city.

As it stands, both major parties are neck in early polls for this election, but no "natural leader" has emerged to take over the city. With the real estate policies of the current central and city (under Mayor Park) governments under scrutiny, I would expect the opposition to have a very pro-development approach to housing supply this time, and even the ruling party is seemingly changing its stance a bit as of late.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Yeongdeungpo Jjokppangchon officially designated as area for redevelopment of public housing*
> 
> The Yeongdeungpo Jjokppangchon slum village has officially been designated last week as an area for the redevelopment through public housing.
> 
> There will be 1200 homes in total, 600 sold through the private market, and 600 through two types of public housing systems. Construction is expected to begin in late 2021, after the plans are finalized next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 영등포 쪽방촌 공공주택지구 지정...주거복합타운 '속도'
> 
> 
> [파이낸셜뉴스] 정부가 주도하는 영등포 쪽방촌 개발이 본격 진행된다. 국토교통부와 서울시, 영등포구는 영등포 쪽방촌을 공공주택지구로 지정한다고 15일 밝혔다. 지난 1월 영등포 쪽방촌을 공공주택사업으로 정..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fnnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 영등포 쪽방촌 공공주택지구 지정 1천 2백호 공급
> 
> 
> 국토교통부·서울시·영등포구·LH·SH 협력... 21년 말 착공
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohmynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿µµîÆ÷ ÂÊ¹æÃÌ, °ø°øÁÖÅÃÁö±¸ ÃÖÁ¾ ÁöÁ¤
> 
> 
> 1¸¸§³ ºÎÁö¿¡ ¿µ±¸ÀÓ´ëÁÖÅÃ µî 1200È£ °ø±Þ¼¿ï ¿µµîÆ÷±¸´Â ¿µµîÆ÷µ¿ ¡®ÂÊ¹æÃÌ¡¯(»çÁø)ÀÌ °ø°øÁÖÅÃÁö±¸·Î ÃÖÁ¾..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.munhwa.com


*More redevelopments next to Yeongdeungpo Station*

After confirmation of the plans to redevelop the Yeongdeungpo Jjokppangchon just west of the Yeongdeungpo Station and next to the railroad, the city and the district are planning to redevelop the area just across the Gyeongin-ro Road, in red on the map below, located just next to the Times Square Mall. The area is 23,094sqm, and will be demolished to make way for new housing (1,470 new units in total). The maximum height allowed is 150 meters, with a floor-area ratio of 700%.

*







*









영등포역 집창촌 철거된다…재개발 본격화


서울 영등포구 영등포역 인근 성매매 집결지(집창촌) 철거가 본격화된다. 영등포구는 해당 집결지를 재개발하는 정비계획안을 마련했다. 이르면 내년 초 정비계획안이 확정되고, 정비구역 구역 지정이 이뤄진다. 영등포구는 영등포역 인근 성매매 집결지를 포함한 영등포역 앞 ...




www.edaily.co.kr













영등포역 앞 성매매집결지 정비 시동…구 재개발 계획 발표 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임미나 기자 = 서울 영등포구(구청장 채현일)는 성매매 집결지를 포함한 영등포역 앞 노후 취약지역 정비를 위해 '영등포 도심 ...




www.yna.co.kr













¿µµîÆ÷±¸, ¿µµîÆ÷¿ª ¾Õ ¼º¸Å¸Å Áý°áÁö Á¤ºñ ³ª¼


°øµ¿ÁÖÅÃ¡¤¿ÀÇÇ½ºÅÚ ÁöÀ» ¼ö ÀÖ´Â Á¤ºñ°èÈ¹¾È ¸¶·Ã¼¿ï ¿µµîÆ÷±¸´Â ¼º¸Å¸Å Áý°áÁö¸¦ Æ÷ÇÔÇÑ ¿µµîÆ÷¿ª ¾Õ ³ëÈÄ..




www.munhwa.com


----------



## AndrewCol

cestlavie24 said:


> Lotte tower & Lotte World Indoor Amusements park
> 
> Namsan Tower
> 
> From Teheran street to Gangnam station area
> 
> Culture Tank beside Seoul world cup stadium and Sky Park(haneul gongwon)
> 
> NORYANGJIN FISHRIES WHOLESALE MARKET
> And Noryangjin station area(dark side of Korea but not danger and can try street food)
> 
> National Cemetery
> 
> Han river Park(yeouido, banpo or ddukseom area recommended)
> 
> Yeouido Business District(skyscrapers and big commie blocks, The Hyundai Seoul(largest department store of Seoul, very unique)
> 
> Sunyoo island(unique place)
> 
> Chinese Food street(*20*, Dongil-ro 91-gil, Jungnang-gu, Seoul)
> 
> Seoul Express Bus subway station underground shopping mall and Fammilie Staion and Garden
> (Highly recommend)
> 
> War Museum and National Museum in Yongsan
> 
> DDP
> 
> Secret Garden of ChangKyung palace(must go)
> 
> Dang-In Powerstation park and Sang-Su station, Hong-ik University area
> 
> Yanghwajin Foreign Missionary Cemetery
> 
> Namsan Portrees Park(near by millennium Hilton hotel)and Namdaemoon
> 
> INWANG MOUNTAIN(NOT HIGH AND GOOD SCENERY)
> 
> SEODAEMOON PRISON
> 
> Seoul forest and seung soo dong handmade shoe street
> 
> 
> KYONGBOK PALACE, National Museum of Modern and Contemporary Art and this area
> 
> Bukhansan mountain national park in Seoul(must go)
> 
> Korean folk village
> 
> DMZ tour
> 
> Etc


Thank you very much!!!! Knew you guys are experts hahaha


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *National Sports Museum*
> 
> Here are the plans for the construction of a musem as part of a remodeling of the existing Korea Sports Promotion Foundation in Olympic Park (Songpa-gu). I believe that the construction is already under way, with completion planned for 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 국립체육박물관


Below are the plans for the renovation of the Olympic Hall to transform it into the Olympic Sports Complex, which will include the already mentioned museum as well as other facilities. Construction is currently underway.







































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New KEPCO Dongjak & Gwanak District Office near Sadang Station*

Here are the renders for a new 20-floor building near exit 8 of Sadang Station, as the local offices for the Gwanak and Dongjak district for KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation), for which the current building will be demolished and rebuilt. It looks fantastic, which is quite strange given that the building's use and location are not the ones which would usually lead to bold and potentially expensive designs.







































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Opening of Yongyangbong Park in Dongjak*

On April 30th, a new park opened just South of the Han River, on the small Yongyangbong mountain, between Nodeul Station and Heukseok Station. I stumbled upon it during a stroll yesterday. It's small, but the park is a bit unique in the small basin on the hill. On the view on top is absolutely spectacular, as you get a great view of the Han River, despite the elevation of the observatories being quite low.
























동작구, 도심 속 자연숲 ‘용양봉저정 공원’ 30일 개방


서울 동작구가 도심 속 자연 숲 개념의 ‘용양봉저정 공원 자연마당’ 조성을 마치고 30일 주민에게 개방한다.한강대교 남단의 용양봉저정 공원은 동작구 대표




news.kmib.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Magok Lake Park Commercial Area Development*
> 
> Seoul City is currently developing a commercial and cultural area just west of the Lake in the middle of Magok.
> 
> The project is scheduled to be completed by 2025. An architectural contest will be conducted in the first half of this year, for a construction to probably begin next year, and completed by late 2024 to allow tenants to move in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 마곡 호수공원 옆 2만6000㎡, 서울 서남권 명소로 개발


*Woomi Construction selected for Magok Lake Park development area*

Woomi Construction has been selected for the developement of the area just West of the Magok Lake Park, which will mostly be a lakeside commercial area. The name of the architectural concept is "_The Play;ce_", while the commercial name of the completed commercial area should be the equally cringeworthy "Lake Como Magok"

The buildings at the front will have a height of 5 floors, and the bigger one in the back of 10 floors.


















우미건설 컨소시엄, 마곡 서울식물원 명소화 민간사업 수주 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 홍국기 기자 = 우미건설 컨소시엄은 서울주택도시공사(SH)가 발주한 '마곡 서울식물원 서측 명소화 부지 민간 공모사업'의 우선...




www.yna.co.kr










우미건설 컨소 ‘마곡 서울식물원 사업’ 수주


우미건설 컨소시엄이 서울주택도시공사(SH)가 발주한 ‘마곡 서울식물원 서측 명소화부지 민간사업자 공모사업’(사진)의 우선협상대상자로 선정됐다고 7일 밝혔다. 우미건설은 부동산자산운용사인 이지스자산운용, 한림개발과 컨소시엄을 구성했고, 설계는 ANU 건축사사무소가 맡았다. 한림개발은 ‘레이크꼬모 동탄’ 운영법인이다. ‘마곡 서울식물원 서측 명소화부지 민간사업자 공모사업’은 상업시설·업무시...



news.heraldcorp.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New public housing building for young people in Oryu-dong (near Onsu Station)*

Apparently, the renders below are those for a new 29-building public housing building to be built in the South West of Seoul, slightly South-East of Onsu Station on Line 1. I can't really find much sources for this project, so I don't know if it's actively being pursued and if the plans are still these ones, but if they are, that would be noteworthy. While I'm not sure that this project is really my personal taste, it's nonetheless very bold for a public housing project, as they are usually built on the cheap, with little attention to aesthetics.






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Magok MICE - Lotte E&C Consortium selected as developer*
> 
> The consortium led by Lotte E&C has been selected to build the MICE site located in Magok (Gangseo-gu) on a 82,000 sqm site. Construction cost will be over 3 billion USD, and is scheduled to start in 2021 for a completion in 2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 롯데건설 컨소시엄 '마곡 마이스 복합개발' 사업자로


*Construction to begin on Magok MICE complex*

The project, officially known as "Le West", receiving its building permit this March. Construction is expected to start by June, and will be completed in 2024. The height of the complex will be 13 floors.

This is a huge developed on a land of 83,000sqm, with a gross floor area of 820,000sqm, around twice the size of COEX.


















'코엑스 2배' 마곡MICE 복합단지 '르웨스트’ 상반기 착공


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr













'코엑스 2배' 마곡 MICE복합단지 상반기 착공


'코엑스 2배' 마곡 MICE복합단지 상반기 착공, 롯데건설 '르웨스트' 개발 컨벤션센터·호텔·판매시설 결합 160개 업체…배후수요 확보




www.hankyung.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New 36-floor complex near DMC station*

A new complex has been approved (pleans are not final), just North of the Digital Media City (DMC) station, in Eunpyeong District. The land is currently used by Sampyo Energy and a gas station. The new complex will have a 29-floor office building, as well as 2 residential towers of 36 floors, with 299 housing units in total.



























삼표에너지부지 인근 일반상업지역으로 용도변경


[파이낸셜뉴스] 수색·DMC역 삼표에너지부지 인근 2종일반주거지역과 준주거지역이 일반상업지역으로 용도지역이 변경된다. 서울시는 지난 12일 제8차 도시·건축공동위원회를 열고 수색·DMC역 주변지역 지구단위계획구역 내 특별계획구역10 세부개발계획 결정(안)을 수정가결했다고 12일 밝혔다.대상지..




www.fnnews.com













DMC역 앞 삼표에너지 부지…최고 36층 주상복합 짓는다


DMC역 앞 삼표에너지 부지…최고 36층 주상복합 짓는다, 임대 299가구·다문화박물관 건립




www.hankyung.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Construction update of this new project (Centre Point Myeongdong):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the building right next to it is getting a facelift too.
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페














Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Thanks for the update, this is indeed very interesting news. Here are a couple of additional pictures about the project announced yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=28099852&memberNo=15304837&vType=VERTICAL
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, construction will start right away and be completed by the end of the year.
> 
> Here are a couple of other considerations related to this project:
> 
> As for the Gwanghwamun Plaza project, it is currently being redesigned as a smaller project (at least for the first step), so the above pictures are outdated.
> It's interesting to see that they didn't decide to have central bus lanes, like they did in Jongno recently. There are quite a few bus routes using Sejong-ro, and the avenue is wide enough to accomodate for such lanes. I guess that they had their reasons, maybe they wanted to preserve the line of site of Gwanghwamun, or wanted to focus on giving more space to pedestrians and cyclists rather than buses.
> The two more important changes are to me as well the Sungnyemun walkway (there was no walkway on either side, and the gate itself is only open during the day due to the arson a decade ago, so access to the vicinity of the gate was limited, and overall flow for pedestrians impeded) as well as the widening of the walkway in front of Deoksugung, which was quite narrow, and which would have become even more narrow ater the reconstruction of the Woldae which I recently mentioned.
> The press also mentioned incoming road diets on other roads as well (which had been in planning before and were also mentioned on this thread), for which the plans are being finalized:
> 
> 
> Reduction of the number of lanes on the eastern section of Toegye-ro (2.5), from 6~8 to 4~6 lanes. Construction is already underway and is scheduled to be completed in August.
> Reduction of the number of lanes on Chungmu-ro, Changgyeonggung-ro and Eulji-ro. Construction hasn't begun yet but is also planned to be completed within the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 세종대로 1.5km 구간 보행로 대폭 확장…차로 12개→9개 축소 | 연합뉴스
> 
> 
> (서울=연합뉴스) 임화섭 기자 = 서울시는 대한민국의 중심부인 세종대로 1.5km 구간의 보행로를 대폭 확장해 서울의 '대표보행거리'로 조성하는...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yna.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 세종대로 1.5km 구간 보행로 대폭 확장…차로 12개→9개 축소
> 
> 
> 서울시는 대한민국의 중심부인 세종대로 1.5km 구간의 보행로를 대폭 확장해 서울의 '대표보행거리'로 조성...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mbn.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 세종대로 차로 줄이고 보행공간 넓힌다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnews.co.kr


Following the completion of the works on the Sejong Avenue between Seoul Station and Gwanghwamun, with the widening of sidewalk, the addition of bike lanes and the planting of trees, this has allowed for the construction of the Woldae (a sort of platform) in front of the Deoksugung Palace, as it previously existed.





















Daum 카페



In the vicinity, the Gwanghwamun branch of Shinhan Bank is getting rebuilt as an early contemporary building. It's currently a small fairly recent building which hosts the Korea Museum of Financial History. Demolition of the current building has just started.


















'진옥동式 역사경영'… 신한銀 광화문점 근대식 건물로 재탄생


진옥동式 역사경영 신한銀 광화문점 근대식 건물로 재탄생




biz.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Reconstruction of the Gangnam Severance Hospital*

Here are the renders for the reconstruction of the Gangnam Severance Hospital located near Hanti Station in Dogok-dong:





















Daum 카페



Planning will continue until late 2023, and the new building will be completed in phase by 2029.









강남세브란스병원, 새병원 신축 속도낸다


[의학신문·일간보사=이상만 기자] 연세대학교 강남세브란스병원(병원장 송영구)이 오는 2029년 완공 목표로 새병원 건립의 큰 걸음을 내디뎠다.강남세브란스병원은 지난 29일, ㈜희림종합건축사사무소(대표이사 정영균, 이하 희림건축)와 새병원 건립을 위한 설계용역 계약을 체결했다. 체결식에는 송영구 병원장(새병원 추진본부장 兼), 이우석 진료부원장, 이광훈 새병원추진전략실장, 이영목 기획관리실장 등 병원 측 인사와 희림건축 정영균 대표이사, 허은영 부사장 등 이 참석했다.희림건축은 강남세브란스병원이 발주한 새병




www.bosa.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Update on the Changdong Station Complex Project*
> 
> As you might know, Changdong Station, located in North-East Seoul, which is a transfer station on line 1 and 4, is currently looking not so pretty. The reason: the construction of a privately-financed commercial complex on top of the actual station. The building permit was initially issued in 2004, then construction started in 2007, but has been on hold since 2010 due to financial problems. The building was planned to have 10 floors, with a gross floor area of 87,000sqm.
> 
> There have been attempts in the past to resume construction or to sell the plot to someone else, but without success. However, it seems that this time around, a project to sell the lot might be successful, for a price likely higher than KRW 100 billion, which may pave the way for construction to ultimately resume.
> 
> The bid for this sale will be conducted next month.
> 
> Of course, over the past decade or so, there have been some positive developments for the area around Changdong as well, which are helping transform the area into the hub of Northeast Seoul: Changdong Station is to become a station on GTX Line C (construction to start within the next 2 years), with construction of the Changdong Culture Industry Complex (SEOUL | Chang-dong Culture Industry Complex...), Seoul Arena (SEOUL - Seoul Arena (20,000)), other public buildings and 2 new museums, as well as a plan for a large medical center. So this is all helping make this project potentially more viable, although we're still far away from this station complex project from being completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [시그널] 이번엔 팔리나…창동역사, 스토킹호스 방식 매각 추진
> 
> 
> 부동산 > 오피스·상가·토지 뉴스: 10년째 공사가 중단돼 흉물로 남아 있는 서울 도봉구 창동민자역사의 새 주인 찾기가 급물살을 타고 있다. 대기업과 개발업체 등...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sedaily.com


*Resumption of the Changdong Station Complex Project*

On hold for around 10 years, the mall complex on top of the Changdong Station is scheduled to soon resume construction. This area is of course one where there are large projects underway (including GTX), and the city has worked during the past 2 years to bring this project back. Construction will not resume right away as they need to select a new contractor and do some safety inspections.


















아레나X스퀘어


대한민국 No.1 K-컬처복합몰 - 아레나X스퀘어



www.arenaxsquare.com













창동민자역사, 복합 쇼핑몰 ‘아레나 X 스퀘어’ 품고 서울 동북권 대표하는 랜드마크 역사로 재탄생


-11년 만에 사업 본격 재개… 서울역, 용산역 넘어서는 랜드마크 역사 되나 -풍부한 배후수요, 우수한 교통여건 등 바탕으로 서울 동북권 대표하는 상권 중심지로 -약 98만㎡ 규모 창동∙상계 도시재생활성화, GTX-C 노선 등 대형 호재 수혜 기대




www.mk.co.kr













11년만에 새 출발…'창동민자역사'의 앞날은?


11년 동안 흉물로 방치됐던 '창동민자역사'가 다시 공사를 재개할 수 있게 되면서 시장의 관심을 받고 있다. 착공 등 사업이 본격화하면 창동아레나, GTX-C노선 등 개발 호재가 맞물리면서 일대가 들썩...




news.bizwatch.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT: Government to provide 132,000 additional housing in Seoul Capital Area*
> 
> As I reported around a week ago, the government has just made its official announcement this morning regarding the supply of apartments in and around Seoul.
> 
> I'll go over the highlights first:
> 
> *Floor area ratio to be raised to up to a FAR of 500% (depending of actual zoning regulations), and floor limit reaised from 35 to 50 floors, in exchange of giving out a portion of the increased floor space and units to public units*
> *Total supply of Third Generation of New Towns to be increased from 30,000 to 60,000 homes*
> *Supply of 33,000 homes on state-owned land in Seoul*
> *Relaunch of redevelopment projects for areas which lost their designation for redevelopment in Seoul*
> ...
> 
> So, there it is. To be honest this is more than I could have expected only 2 or 3 weeks ago. The President only announced a bit over a month ago that increasing supply should be a priority. The MOLIT Minister (Kim Hyun-mee) said only a couple of weeks ago that there was no lack of supply in Seoul. But the public opinion, as well as pressure from the Blue House, some majority party lawmakers and the Minister of Economy and Finance (Hong Nam-ki) swayed the decision. Only two weeks ago, it was thought that the supply announcement would mostly exclude regular reconstruction and redevelopments (in Korean terminology, reconstruction usually refers to reconstruction of existing large apartment complexes, mostly the commieblocks of the 70s and 80s; while redevelopment refers to demolishing neighborhoods with small individual houses and narrow streets and replace them by modern apartment complexes), focusing only on New Towns, Public Land Use and Green Belt developments. But a couple of developments over the past couple of weeks led to the plans changing. First, the President had made just before a major announcement for a Green New Deal, which would have made it difficult to keep the "green image" by building at the same time a large amount of apartments in the Green Belt. For this reason and due to the opposition of the public as well, the Green Belt option was discarded, which meant that for the supply announcement to have an impact, it needed to include more than using (scarce) state-owned land or increasing the density of the new towns. The second factor is the death of Park Won-soon. Mayor Park was much more opposed to the building of large apartment complexes (35-floor limit, dezoning of redevelopment areas, voluntarily slowing down administrative approval of reconstruction projects) compared to most of the party and the government. He was also a very public (and vocal) figure, and if such measures were implemented during his term, he would have lost face. So, his deaths certainly allowed the government to pursue this private redevelopment option more.
> 
> However, though, it's a bit ironic that people in the government, especially MOLIT, spent 3 years saying that the housing supply was sufficient, and then caving in and changing their position in the end. A lot of grandstanding for nothing.
> 
> But let's not get into politics too much and stay on topic.
> 
> So, in today's announcement, the government promised 132,000 new houses by 2028. Obviously, the numbers don't mean all that much, because while some houses will directly be built by the government (so they will control the timing and supply of these houses), they are also relying on private redevelopments/reconstruction, which are projects led by homeowners. Such projects can take more or less time, as there are a lot of internal politics between homeowners for such project. It will also depend on the other regulations which are impact redevelopments and limiting the interest of homeowners for rebuilding their apartment complexes. So this number of 132,000 reflects the estimation of the government of how many houses will be built by 2028 in total.
> 
> Here is an additional breakdown of the announcements:
> 
> 1/ Housing supply on public land:
> 
> Military Golf Course (Taereung Golf Course) in Nowon-gu: 10,000 units
> Camp Kim (just west of the main Yongsan Garrison): 3,100 units
> Parts of the Gwacheon Government Complex: 4,000 units
> Seoul Procurement Office (just south of Express Bus Terminal): 1,000 units
> Korean National Diplomatic Academy (just west of Yangjae Station): 600 units
> Road Traffic Authority Western DMV (just dear Sangam DMC): 3,500 units
> Redevelopment of old Post Office buildings or other public buildings: 1,000 units
> Usage of 17 unused public land areas: 9,400 units
> These 17 unused land areas include the site of what was once planned as the Seoul Lite tower, some other areas in Sangam, Magok, and other small plots currently unused or underused
> 
> 2/ Densification of the 5 Third Generation New Towns (Namyangju Wangsuk, Hanam Gyosan, North Gwacheon, Goyang Changryong, Incheon Gyeyang): they were initially planned to have a total of 30,000 homes, but this will be increased to 60,000, mostly by increasing the floor area ratio (and maybe changing the land use within the New Towns to have more plots for housing)
> 
> 3 / Densification of the Yongsan Train Depot (Yongsan IBD) and of the Seoul Medical Center (just east of Hyundai GBC): A total of 4,000 additional units will be provided, by increasing the planned supply of the Seoul Medical Center to 3,000 apartments in total, and of the Yongsan Train Deport to 10,000 units in total.
> 
> 4/ Increase of FAR and floor limits for reconstruction of apartments: the government will allow apartment reconstruction buildings to reach a FAR of up to 500%, from 300% currently, as well as a height of 50 floors (vs. 35 floors currently), provided that the reconstruction is done in partnership with LH (Korea Land and Housing Corporation) or SH (Seoul Housing Corporation), which mange public housing supply, with some of the apartments in the reconstructed buildings devoted to public housing, and only in cases that public donations (Contributed Acceptance) are done (to allow for the construction of public housing) to allow the raising of the floor and FAR limits. The government targets up to 50,000 new houses to be supplied this way, although this will depend on whether it is enough to incentivize the rebuilding of such apartments. Here is how the math works: basically, if you had an apartment complex with 500 private homes at FAR 250%, until now you could only increase the FAR to 300%, with 50 new homes put for sale (on which the homeowners make a profit), and 50 other ones "donated" by homeowners for public lease, with the new complex reaching 600 homes. Now, the new complex can reach up 1000 homes: 500 for original homeowners, 250 put for sale on the private market, and an extra 250 homes that the homeowners will have to "give" to be used half for public lease, and half for sale of public homes (125 each). That could be a game changer for many projects which were stalled, especially in Jamsil, Apgujeong, Daechi, Banpo, Ichon, Yeouido or Mokdong. However, it's not sure that it would be profitable for many homeowners. Some may decide to hold on and hope for another administration (city elections in 2021 and presidential election in 2022) to further deregulate reconstruction regulations. But that may be far-fetched, so we will so if owners will embrace this new proposal.
> 
> 5/ Encouraging of public redevelopments for areas which lost their designation as development areas: many of the areas for redevelopment (small houses, not existing apartment complexes) were removed from the list of areas for redevelopment over the past few years. Once initially designated, the owners had a fixed period of time to officially register for redevelopment (which requires a lot of internal negotiations). For areas which failed to move on to the next step at the end of the period, the city had the option (not the obligation) to delist them for redevelopment, which the Park administration did massively. Apparently, these areas will now be able to participate in public redevelopment projects as well, which the government believes will lead to the creation of 20,000 additional homes
> 
> 6/ Other plans: Smaller measures include the reconstruction of old public lease apartments (most of them I believe in the North-East part of Seoul), for 3,000 units, the transformation of existing office or commercial space into housing, for 3,000 units, and potential additional changes to the city regulations to favor redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2보] 공공 재건축 50층까지 허용…태릉CC·서울조달청 부지 개발
> 
> 
> 정부, 수도권 주택공급 방안 발표…총 13만2천가구 공급 목표 (세종=연합뉴스) 윤종석 기자 = 정부가 공공 재건축 제도를 도입하고 서울 노원구 태릉골프장 부지 등 신규부지 발굴 등을 통해 수도권에 총 13만2천가구의 주택을 추가 공급하기로 했다. 서울 강남구 대치·개포동 아파트 일대[연합뉴스 자료사진] 한국토지주택공사(...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 서울 도심 50층 재건축 허용…태릉·용산등 13만 가구 공급
> 
> 
> [머니투데이 권화순 기자] 정부가 서울 도심에 13만 가구의 주택을 공급한다. 노원구 태릉골프장, 용산 캠프킴 등 신규 택지 발굴로 3만3000가구가 공급되고 공공참여형 재개발 등 정비사업으로 7만 가구를 짓는다.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [풀영상] 재건축 50층 허용…수도권 13만 2천 가구 추가 공급
> 
> 
> 정부가 공공 재건축 제도를 도입하고 서울 노원구 태릉골프장과 강남구 서울의료원 부지 등 신규부지 발굴 및 확장 등을 통해 수도권에 총 13만2천 가구의 주택을 추가 공급하기로 했습니다. 한국토지주택공사(LH) 등 공
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [속보] 서울 공공 재건축 50층까지 지을 수 있다
> 
> 
> 정부가 서울을 포함한 수도권에 13만2000가구의 주택을 추가 공급하기로 했다. 도심 유휴부지를 활용하고 용적률을 높여 공공 재건축·재개발도 활성화한다는 방침이다. 기획재정부, 국토교통부 등 관계부처는 4일 정부서울
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 공공 재건축 용적률 500%·층수 50층 허용…13만2000가구 공급
> 
> 
> 정부가 수도권에 총 13만 2000가구를 공급하는 것을 목표로 공공 재건축 제도 도입과 서울 노원구 태릉골프장 부지 발굴 등을 골자로 하는 신규 주택 공급 방안을 4일 발표했다. 홍남기 경제부총리는 이날 정부서울청사
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2보] 공공 재건축 50층까지 허용…태릉CC·서울조달청 부지 개발
> 
> 
> 정부, 수도권 주택공급 방안 발표…총 13만2천가구 공급 목표 (세종=연합뉴스) 윤종석 기자 = 정부가 공공 재건축 제도를 도입하고 서울 노원구 태릉골프장 부지 등 신규부지 발굴 등을 통해 수도권에 총 13만2천가구의 주택을 추가 공급하기로 했다. 서울 강남구 대치·개포동 아파트 일대[연합뉴스 자료사진] 한국토지주택공사(...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gov't to Supply 132,000 New Homes in Seoul Metro Area
> 
> 
> The South Korean government will adopt a public housing reconstruction system and seek new sites for development to supply an additional 132-thousand homes in the Seoul metropolitan ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> world.kbs.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2nd LD) S. Korea to add 132,000 housing units in greater Seoul area to stabilize home prices | Yonhap News Agency
> 
> 
> (ATTN: ADDS remarks, details from para 8)By Kim Deok-hyun SEOUL, Aug. 4 (Yonhap) -- Sout...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.yna.co.kr


*Camp Kim rezoned as a commercial area, allowing for redevelopment with top height of 150 meters*

Camp Kim, located just West of the Yongsan Garrison, just North of Samgakji station, was announced back last year as an area for redevelopment, to provide up to 3,100 new houses, after land ownership was returned from the US Air Forces to Korea (return was completed in late 2020).

The city has now approved the city zoning to register this area as a commercial area, to allow for a major redevelopment. The previous plans had called for max height limit at 120 meters, but this has now been increased to 150 meters.

However, development will take quite some time, as there are a lot of things to manage regarding this project (political issues, housing supply policies differences between the government and the city, environmental issues, view obstruction from the Yongsan Park...).


















캠프킴 부지, 상업지역으로…용산 일대 개발 밑그림 나왔다


미군으로부터 반환받은 서울 용산 캠프킴 부지가 상업지역으로 지정돼 개발된다. 서울역과 용산역을 연결하는 경부선 철도 지하화 계획도 용산역 일대 개발 밑그림에 담았다. 2일 용산구에 따르면 구는 이런 내용을 담은 용산 지구단위계획 재정비안을 공개하고 오는 11일까지 주민공람을 실시중이다. 지구단위계획은 일종의 구체적인 개발 가이드라인이다. 구는 2010년 확정된 기존 지구단위계획을 재정




view.asiae.co.kr


----------



## domsturtle

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New KEPCO Dongjak & Gwanak District Office near Sadang Station*
> 
> Here are the renders for a new 20-floor building near exit 8 of Sadang Station, as the local offices for the Gwanak and Dongjak district for KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation), for which the current building will be demolished and rebuilt. It looks fantastic, which is quite strange given that the building's use and location are not the ones which would usually lead to bold and potentially expensive designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페


Finally, it feels like I'm in the 21st century~ Absolutely love the parametric design and organic feel! Much more seryeon than the Naju HQ. Quite radical indeed for a SOE, kudos to them!


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Myeonmok Administrative Town - 40-floor twin tower complex*

New complex under development in Jungrang District, near Yongmasan Station.

It would begin construction in 2022 for a completion in 2025. There will be 2 main residential towers of 40 floors, as well as commercial areas and the complex would also host some public offices and facilities.


















면목동 주민 숙원 사업 행정복합타운 통합개발 '신호탄'


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr













중랑구 면목행정복합타운 건립 속도 낸다


중랑구(구청장 류경기)가 면목행정복합타운 설계공모운영위원회 현장답사를 실시해 통합개발 사업의 신호탄을 쏘아 올렸다. 구는 21일 오후 사업의 이해도를 높이고 설계공모를 원활하게 추진하기 위해 통장협의회와 설계공모운영위원회 간담회를 실시, 지역 주민의 의견을 수렴하는 시간을 가졌다. 또 현장답사도 진행해 본격적인 절차를 착수하게 됐다. 면목동 지역의 숙원사업인 면목행정복합타운 통




view.asiae.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval for the relocation of the US Embassy to Yongsan*

Seoul City has officially approved the plans for the relocation of the US Embassy to Yongsan, at the northern tip (Camp Coiner) of what is currently the Yongsan Garrison and will eventually become the Yongsan Park.

This relocation has been in planning for around 15 years, but it's now close to becoming a reality.

Construction of the 12-story embassy (height of 55 meters) should begin in around 2 years. After the embassy is relocated from Gwanghwamun, there will without a doubt be plans to either demolish the existing (ugly) building or turn it into a cultural space (museum...).

Also, next to the new embassy will also be the new Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education, which I had mentioned in this post:


kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education*
> 
> The new Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education will start construction this year. It will be located in Huam-dong, Yongsan-gu, just north of the Yongsan Garisson / Future Park, and precisely just in front of the future US Embassy.
> 
> I believe that the renders might have already been published a couple of years ago on this forum, but I can't find them...
> 
> This will also allow for the demolition of the current building located near the Gyeongghuigung Palace in central Seoul and which is preventing the renovation of Gyeongghuigung Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페





























ç¾ŽëŒ€ì‚¬ê´€ ê´‘í™”ë¬¸ì‹œëŒ€ ë§ˆê°â€¦ ìš©ì‚° ì´ì „ ê³„íšì•ˆ ê°€ê²°


ì„œìš¸ ë„ì‹œê±´ì¶•ê³µë™ìœ„, ê³„íšì•ˆ ê°€ê²° ì¡°ê³„ì‚¬ ì£¼ë³€ ì§€êµ¬ë‹¨ìœ„ê³„íšë„ ë³€ê²½, ì„œìš¸ ê´‘í™”ë¬¸ì—ì„œ ë°˜ ì„¸ê¸°ë¥¼ ë³´ë‚¸ ì£¼í•œë¯¸êµëŒ€ì‚¬ê´€ì´ ìš©ì‚°ìœ¼ë¡œ ì´ë™í•˜ëŠ” ê³„íšì´ ê²°ì •ëë‹¤. ì„œìš¸ì‹œëŠ” ë„ì‹œÂ·ê±´ì¶•ê³µë™ìœ„ì›íšŒê°€ ìš©ì‚°êµ¬ ìš©ì‚°ë™1ê°€ 1-5ë²ˆì§€ ì¼ì›...




www.seoul.co.kr













美대사관, 반세기 광화문 시대 마감…용산 이전 절차 | 연합뉴스
 

(서울=연합뉴스) 김지헌 기자 = 서울 광화문에 있는 주한미국대사관을 용산으로 옮기기 위한 행정적 밑그림이 마련됐다.




www.yna.co.kr










美대사관, 광화문시대 마감… 용산으로 이전


12층 건물로 2년뒤 착공지난 1968년부터 53년 동안 서울 종로구 광화문에 위치했던 주한 미국 대사관이 용산..




www.munhwa.com













주한미대사관 광화문 떠나 용산간다


[이데일리 신수정 기자]광화문에 있던 주한미대사관 청사가 용산으로 이전한다. 서울시는 23일 제11차 도시·건축공동위원회를 개최해 용산구 용산동1가 1-5번지 일원 주한미대사관 지구단위계획구역 및 계획 결정(안)을




news.naver.com













Seoul city OKs relocation plan of US embassy in Gwanghwamun to former USFK site


A key administrative process to relocate the US embassy building in Seoul was approved by city officials Thursday, opening the door for the beginning of the construction project that will close the embassy's half-century-old presence in the heart of the South Korean capital. The Seoul...



www.koreaherald.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Hanwha E&C Consortium selected for development of area near Suseo Station, to include Shinsegae Department Store*

It was announced last Friday that the consortium led by Hanwha E&C had been selected as the preferred bidder for the development of the area near the Suseo Station. This KRW 12 trillion project will include a very large Shinsegae Department Store, as well as office and residential buildings. This project should start construction in August 2023 and get completed by 2027.

Obviously, this is within the context of Suseo Station becoming a more important part of the rail infrastructure. It was initially on the Bundang Line and the southern terminus for Line 3. Line 3 was then extended by 3 stations to the East back in 2010, and will probably be extended further. The biggest change is of course the launch of SRT in 2016. The next biggest change will include the GTX Line A within the next 5 years. Suseo will then also be connected to the rest of the nonhigh speed rail infrastructure, and the station itself will become much bigger with at least a doubling of the number of platforms. This will be the result of the completion of the Suseo-Gwangju Line, which will soon start construction, connecting Suseo with the Gyeonggang Line (the subway section of the line). From there, there will be direct traffic to the JungbuNaeryuk Line (to be completed to Chungju this December, then to Mungyeong by next year, with further improvements South and ultimately the construction of the NambuNaeryuk Line in the next decade). But the Gyeonggang Line will also soon start the construction of its section connecting the subway section from the KTX section, with the construction of the Yeoju to Wonju section to begin this year. From then trains from Suseo could go all the way to Gangneung on the Gyeonggang Line, or take the Jungang Line which has now almost completely been upgraded to a higher-speed line with the introduction of the KTX-Eum.



























KT에스테이트, 수서 역세권 임대주택 1천여호 공급 예정


KT의 부동산 전문 자회사 KT에스테이트가 수서역 환승센터 복합개발사업에 임대주택..




www.dt.co.kr













한화건설, 수서역 환승센터 복합개발도 따내


사업주관자 후보자로 선정 兆단위 복합개발 3연속 수주 서울·대전역 이어 수서역도 문화·업무·판매 포함된 허브로




www.mk.co.kr













KT에스테이트, 수서역 개발 사업 우선협상대상자 선정


수서역 환승센터 복합개발 조감도국가철도공단이 발주한 수서역 환승센터 복합개발 공모사업에 한화건설 컨소시엄이 우선협상대상자로 선정되었다. 한화컨소시엄은 대표 사업자 한화건설, 주관사로 신세계와 KT에스테이트로 구성됐다.‘수서역 환승센터 복합개발‘ 사업은 서울 강남구 수서...




www.edaily.co.kr













신세계百, 수서역에 8.3만㎡ 규모 초대형 백화점 짓는다


[서울=뉴시스] 이종희 기자 = <a href="https://www




newsis.com


----------



## F.HAYEK

*서울시 '공평 제15‧16지구 도시 정비형 재개발구역' 개발 규모 상향 조정 (2021.07.22.)
Gongpyeng **15‧16 district redevelopment project scaling up

- height (높이) : 70m -> 104m
- floor area ratio (용적률) : 803% -> 1052%*




<before>












<after>











(they aren't final design)













금속활자 출토된 공평15‧16지구 25층 오피스건물로…국내 최대 유적전시관 들어서


----------



## kimahrikku1

F.HAYEK said:


> *서울시 '공평 제15‧16지구 도시 정비형 재개발구역' 개발 규모 상향 조정 (2021.07.22.)
> Gongpyeng **15‧16 district redevelopment project scaling up
> 
> - height (높이) : 70m -> 104m
> - floor area ratio (용적률) : 803% -> 1052%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <before>
> 
> View attachment 1818648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <after>
> 
> View attachment 1818649
> 
> 
> 
> (they aren't final design)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818655
> 
> 
> 
> 금속활자 출토된 공평15‧16지구 25층 오피스건물로…국내 최대 유적전시관 들어서


Good update. For those interested about this project, there is also a dedicated thread, which I had updated a couple of days ago with this new information regarding the height increase: SEOUL | Gongpyeong 15 - 16 Redevelopment | 104m | 341ft...


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Updates regarding the redevelopment of DongSeoul Terminal*
> 
> Apparently, Shinsegae, which acquired the property from Hanjin back around 2 years ago, is keeping expulsing remaining tenants whose contracts were not renewed. The tenants also recently lost court cases to try to stop their eviction.
> 
> No major news regarding the timeline of the reconstruction project, but these renders have popped up, and they look stunning, although it's far from certain that these will be the selected render in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 새 국면 맞은 동서울터미널 퇴거분쟁 - 팍스넷뉴스
> 
> 
> 제소전 화해 맡은 상인측 변호사, 사실상 건물주 대리인 역할
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paxnetnews.com


*DongSeoul Terminal Redevelopment Project peaking up steam*

According to recent news, regarding the redevelopment of the DongSeoul Terminal in Gwangjin-gu, the Shinsegae Group has recently submitted to Seoul City in June the plans for the project. Discussions had been delayed for quite a while, but the arrival of a new mayoral administration apparently helped speed up the process. With the current plans, the project will likely include a Starfield Shopping Mall (which would be the first within Seoul itself, excluding the COEX Mall which technically rebranded as Starfield without truly being a Starfield Mall). As for the towers, the plans are for a max height of 40 floors.

As this is a major project which is now moving forward, I've created a new dedicated thread: SEOUL | DongSeoul Terminal Redevelopment | 40 fl | Prp


















동서울터미널에 '스타필드' 조성 유력…서울시와 협상 중


［뉴시안= 박은정 기자］신세계프라퍼티가 보유한 서울 광진구 소재 동서울터미널에 스타필드가 들어설지 이목이 쏠린다. 2일 업계에 따르면 신세계프라퍼티와 한진중공업은 지난 6월 서울시에 사전협상 사업계획안을 제출했다. 사전협상제도에 따르면, 서울시와 민간사업자는 효율적인 토지 개발 및 이용을 위해 관련 사항을 협의하는 절차를 따라야 한다. 협상이 완료되면 제반 인허가 절차를 거쳐 착공을 진행할 수 있다. 업계는 해당 부지에 스타필드가 조성되는 방안이 가장 유력한 것으로 보고 있다.이와 관련 신세계프라퍼티 관계자는 "입점 형태는 아직 구




www.newsian.co.kr













[단독]'동서울터미널 스타필드' 속도낸다...신세계, 사업계획안 제출 - 머니투데이


서울 강변 동서울터미널 부지에 신세계그룹의 복합쇼핑몰 스타필드를 설립하는 프로젝트가 2년여만에 본격 추진된다. 신세계그룹이 서울 강변 동서울터미널 개발을 추진하...




news.mt.co.kr


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Femco CM, Jamsil Sports Complex Main Stadium Remodeling CM Order.








*

Femco Engineering & Architects & Architects Co., Ltd. (CEO Ryu Joong-soo/hereafter Femco CM) announced last month that it had won the 'Jamsil Sports Complex Main Stadium Remodeling Construction Management Service' implemented by the Seoul Metropolitan Government.
The 'Jamsil Sports Complex Main Stadium Remodeling' project, with a total project cost of 280 billion won, is one of the three major axes of development in the southeast of Seoul along with the construction of the Hyundai Motor Global Business Center (GBC) and the undergroundization of Yeongdong-daero. 

Major facilities such as △Main Stadium (remodeling) △Auxiliary Stadium (previously newly built) △Youth Hostel (new construction) will be built on 144,800㎡ (total floor area of 189,216㎡) around the main stadium and are scheduled to be completed in 2025.

Completed in 1984, Jamsil Sports Complex has served as the center of Korean sports, hosting major international sports events such as the 1986 Asian Games and the 1988 Seoul Olympics. 
However, the need for remodeling and space reorganization has been constantly raised, such as the need for structural reinforcement of facilities that have been aging for more than 30 years, and the problem of spatially disconnected from surrounding facilities. 

In consideration of such symbolism and historicity, Femco CM proposes a systematic advanced construction management technique that further elevates the functional area of remodeling and new construction to become a future-oriented stadium while maintaining the basic design concept. received and received the service.

Through this remodeling, Jamsil Sports Complex will be reborn as an 'urban sports and cultural complex' where various cultural events such as international sporting events and Hallyu concerts will be held, and a shopping mall, Olympic exhibition hall, and sports facilities will harmonize.

In addition, it will become a key base facility for the 'International Exchange Complex (SID)', a global MICE (meeting/tourism/exhibition/event) complex around the COEX-Jamsil Sports Complex being promoted by the Seoul Metropolitan Government.

Pemco CM CEO Ryu Joong-soo said, “We were able to achieve good results by being recognized for our continuous accumulation of construction project management capabilities and technological prowess.” hold other competitions will be expected to be a significant contribution to the sports industry development and gukun prosperity, "he said.


Meanwhile, pemko CM is Jangchung a number of similar projects gymnasium, Olympic handball stadium and Incheon International Skating stadium, Gwangju Universiade pool In 
particular, Jangchung Gymnasium, which has been refurbished as a sports and culture complex space, has been in its second heyday, recording 1.5 million cumulative audiences five years after re-opening. is enjoying


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Sales of 'The Poem Yeoksam' targeting high-income single-person households as Tehran.

















*

High-end officetels aimed at high-income single-person households will be supplied from Gangnam.

Halla Container and Hallin Industries announced on the 7th that they are selling the officetel 'The Poem Yeoksam' at 677-12 Yeoksam-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul. The site is located near Yeoksam Centerfield, a high-end commercial complex. The complex will consist of 3 basement floors, 16 above-ground floors, and 98 rooms (26-37 m2 for exclusive use). As it is an officetel with less than 100 rooms, there is no restriction on resale.

The complex is adjacent to Teheran-ro, so it has excellent direct proximity and well-equipped living infrastructure. It is close to COEX, Hyundai Department Store, and Trade Center, and you can walk to the commercial area of Gangnam Station. Large hospitals such as Gangnam Severance Hospital and Gangnam Cha Hospital are also nearby.

As it is located in the heart of Gangnam, the transportation conditions are excellent. It is easy to move to all parts of Gangnam including Yeoksam, Daechi, and Samseong-dong through Teheran-ro, and access to Gangbuk is not difficult through Hannam Bridge, Dongho Bridge, and Seongsu Bridge. It is also easy to get to major cities across the country by going through the nearby Nambu Beltway, Olympic Bridge, or using Banpo IC. The main public transportation hubs are Yeoksam Station (Line 2) and Eonju Station (Line 9).

A sales official said, "The Poem Yeoksam is an officetel located in the central business district of Gangnam, and it is attracting a lot of attention from high-income single-person households with its excellent direct-ownership proximity. It is emerging as an alternative to 'buying my own house' among the 'Young and Rich' and the 2030 generations, who do not need a subscription account," he said.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Alternatives amid rising house prices... Emerging urban living housing 'The Maison Konkuk' pays attention.







*

Investors and consumers are turning their attention to urban living houses in order to buy their own homes in the face of increasingly severe real estate regulations and steeply soaring apartment prices.

It is interpreted that the higher the housing preference, the more severe the regulation and the higher the price burden, the more demand is turning to small residential complexes such as urban living houses and officetels, which do not require a subscription account and have less loan or tax regulation compared to apartments.

For example, the urban living house 'City Pradium The Gangnam 2nd' sold in Gangnam-gu, Seoul recorded an average competition ratio of 10.02 to 1, and the officetel 'Hillstate Dongtan Station Multiplier' recorded an average of 56.2 to 1.

In addition, if the location is located in the central business district, convenient transportation facilities, or well-equipped infrastructure, an upward movement can be expected in the future, so the initial move for preoccupation has become important. 

In this atmosphere, 'The Maison Konkuk University', which has a premium location directly connected to the center of Gangnam and Samseong Station in the double station area, and surrounding infrastructure, has been introduced, and inquiries from demand for entry into Seoul are continuing.

'The Maison Konkuk University', located in Hwayang-dong, Gwangjin-gu, Seoul, consists of a total of 173 households, including 74 small officetels and 99 urban living houses, with 2 basement floors and 18 above-ground floors, and neighborhood living facilities.

It is located near Children's Grand Park Station (Line 7) and Konkuk University Station (Line 2), so you can enjoy a high-speed transportation network. In addition, transportation facilities such as Gangnam Samseong Station, Gangbuk Riverside Road, Dongil-ro, and Yeongdong Bridge are available, making it convenient to move between regions.

You can leisurely use shopping and cultural facilities such as Children's Grand Park, Sejong University, Konkuk University Hospital, and Lotte Department Store. Seongsu IT Industrial Development Promotion District, Samsung-dong Complex Transfer Center, and Hyundai Motor GBC are located nearby, so you can also aim for a sufficient regional increase. 

It is expected to increase the premium of the complex as it has a strong background, including various students and faculty from Konkuk University and Sejong University, as well as office workers in Gangnam such as COEX and Hyundai Motor Company.

The Maison Konkuk University Model House is located in Dongil-ro, Gwangjin-gu, and if you have any questions about the unit, you can check it through the Cyber PR Center.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*"There is no other side of the sea"... Sewoon district in the project completion stage, transformed into a new high-end residential area in Gangbuk.








*

Although the Sewoon area is rapidly changing through the maintenance project, the scale of the project is expected to decrease significantly. This is because 135 districts in the Sewoon district, which had sundown at the end of March, were released from the maintenance area.

According to the 'Amendment to the Sewoon Reorganization Promotion District Reorganization Promotion Plan' announced by the Seoul Metropolitan Government in May, the expected number of households in the entire district has drastically decreased by more than 1,000 (1065 households) to 3,885 households from the original 4,950 households.

The decrease in the expected number of households in the Sewoon District highlighted the scarcity value and led to a high subscription competition rate. For example, the city-type housing 'Sewoon Prugio Heritage', which was first supplied in the Sewoon district in June of last year, received 3,133 applications for recruitment of 293 households, ending with a high competition rate of 10.69 to 1 on average (maximum 34.88 to 1). In August of the same year, 'Hillstate Sewoon Central', sold in Sewoon District, Jongno-gu, recorded an average competition ratio of 13.9 to 1 (highest 51.3 to 1).

In the case of 'Sewoon Prugio Heritage' (apartment), which was supplied most recently in May, 4126 cases were received for the recruitment of 141 households (except for special supply), showing an average of 29.26 to 1 in the 1st place, and 3 business sites succeeded in box office success. did.

An official from an S-authorized real estate agency near the Sewoon District said, "Development of the Sewoon District, which was a long-awaited project in Gangbuk, Seoul, has started in earnest, but as the area has been decommissioned, there is a growing movement of big hands to purchase items for sale in the area that remains scarce." "Yong-San,

Expectations for the Sewoon District are also reflected in the surrounding real estate prices. According to KB real estate market data, the average sale price of 82 square meters for exclusive use of 'Namsan Central Xi' (located in December 2009) in Jung-gu, Seoul was 1.04 billion won in June, up 185 million won from the same period last year (855 million won). During the same period, the 44 m² dedicated to 'Namsan Lotte Castle Iris' (located in November 2011) also jumped from 670 million won to 800 million won.

In this situation, the business sites that are about to be supplied in the Sewoon district are also expected to be sold out (complete sale) in a short period of time. Daewoo E&C plans to supply 'Sewoon Prugio the Botanic' in the 6-3-3 district of the Sewoon district this month. This complex has a total of 564 households (with 366 rooms of 24-59 m² for officetels, 198 units of 36-49 m² of urban housing) with 8 stories below the ground and 20 above.

Urban Asset Management CEO Jeong Seong-jin said, "The Sewoon District is already nearing the completion stage due to its rapid business progress and is playing a role as a driving force in raising the market price of surrounding real estate. As the supply is decreasing due to the increase in demand, the interest of home buyers is inevitably high for officetels and urban living houses in the downtown area of Gangbuk,” he said.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dongdaemun-gu, Hwigyeong-dong 43 redevelopment promotion.*












Dongdaemun-gu, Seoul announced on the 9th that it would redevelop the area around 43 Hwigyeong-dong, an old and low-rise residential area at the foot of Baebongsan Mountain, into an apartment complex with 7 stories or less.

The maintenance plan includes the creation of 672 apartments in 18 buildings with a maximum of 7 stories, cultural and educational facilities, and a small park on a site of 49,397㎡.

As this area was designated as a natural landscape district in 1977 and a high-level district in 2006, development and maintenance were restricted along with building height restrictions. However, as the military facilities at the top of Baebongsan Mountain were relocated in 2015 and the development of apartment complexes around the high-level district proceeded, the establishment of a development plan for improving the residential environment and efficient use of land was promoted in the area around 43 Hwigyeong-dong.


----------



## MarciuSky2

Deleted


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Seoul’s new landmark commercial facility… Eyes on 'Konik University Station Raum Avenue'.








*

A commercial complex that will be reborn as a new landmark in Seoul will be supplied to Gwangjin-gu.

Raum PFV (Traum House) will introduce a commercial facility at 'Konik University Station Raum Avenue' in Jayang-dong, Gwangjin-gu, Seoul this month.

It is a commercial facility in the 'The Raum Penthouse' complex, which attracted attention with the sale of high-end officetel for the first time in 2018. It has a high scarcity value as it enters an area where there has been no new supply of commercial facilities since 2019.

Konik University Station Raum Avenue' is noteworthy in that it is a luxury commercial facility supplied by Traum House. Traum House, which has led high-end residential culture, including 'Traum House 5th', which ranked first in the official land price for 15 consecutive years in Korea, is now commercializing 'Konik University Station Raum Avenue' as a symbolic landmark of the region based on its luxury strategy. We want to make it into a facility.

The area around Konkuk University Station where the complex will be built is an area that is being reborn as a new wealthy village. It is known as the 'Brooklyn of Seoul', where many consumers with high purchasing power reside. In particular, various infrastructures such as housing, business, commerce, and culture have already been established, and it is considered as a representative multi-purpose commercial district because of its abundant floating population. 

Konik University Station Raum Avenue' has a lot of background demand. Residents of nearby residential towns, including fixed demand within the complex, can be the main consumers. It has favorable conditions for absorbing consumer groups such as college students and faculty members as it is close to a number of universities such as Konkuk University and Sejong University. In addition, the nearby Seongsu-dong business town and workers are also mentioned as potential demand.

The location near the double station on Seoul Subway Lines 2 and 7 also doubles the value of 'Konik University Station Raum Avenue'. In particular, Konkuk University Station is a commercial facility located in the vicinity of a super station that is about a 1-minute walk away. It is possible to secure an abundant floating population, such as subway users, as a consumer, and is expected to quickly revitalize the commercial area. It can be reached in 10 minutes by subway from Samseong Station (Line 2) and Cheongdam Station (Line 7), so the demand for Gangnam is infinite.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Master Value Ace' in the double station area Sold out the knowledge industry center + shopping mall on the same day as the knowledge industry center sale.

View attachment 2033962

View attachment 2033964
View attachment 2033967
View attachment 2033970
*

The Master Value Ace Knowledge Industry Center, located in Gangseo-gu, Seoul, sold out on the day of sale, including commercial facilities.

It is believed that it was thanks to the favorable conditions such as the planned complex development of E-Mart Gayang branch in Gangseo-gu and the CJ factory site construction plan, as well as the location that enjoys the double station area of Gayang Station and Jeungmi Station, which are called the Gold Line on Line 9. 

The Master Value Ace Knowledge Industry Center consists of a complex with the highest floor area ratio (530.12%) with a total floor area of 30,577 m2 with 5 stories below the ground and 15 above. The exterior adopts an elevation design and applies an eco-friendly energy-saving outer shell that saves energy by controlling solar radiation.

A sufficient number of parking spaces will be secured for the convenience of resident companies, and a pleasant parking environment will be provided.

A sufficient number of parking spaces will be secured for the convenience of resident companies, and a pleasant parking environment will be provided.

It is composed of medium and large-sized knowledge industry centers to highly useful section-type knowledge industry centers, and will be designed so that multiple businesses such as single-person companies, venture companies, and small and medium-sized enterprises can move in.

The six commercial zones sold out on the same day consist of a luxurious lounge on the first floor, a total of four commercial zones connected to green spaces, and two commercial zones connected to the business support open lounge facility on the second floor.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*[Sale site NOW] Gangnam yolk location… Affordable luxury residential complex.








*




































[분양현장 NOW] 강남 노른자입지…가성비 갖춘 고급 주거복합


원에디션 강남 역삼동 옛 스포월드 땅에 강남 상징 대표단지 3개동 100% 자주식 주차공간 확보 도시전망 테라스공간서 파티 회원제 스포츠센터 등 특화




m.mk.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123

location: 중구 입정동 237번지
height: under 99.55m 



















을지로 공구거리 순환형 재개발 본격화 | Daum 부동산


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Afer Park Project












































*

Aper Park' is a luxury terrace house built in Seobinggo-dong, Yongsan-gu, Seoul. It has 6 stories below the ground and 9 above, and is built with 24 households with an exclusive area of 176 to 265 m2. It is a high-end residential complex facing the site of 'Aper Han River', which is evaluated to have presented a new trend of high-end residential culture by selling it before, and consumers' expectations are high.

A pleasant living environment is a privilege that can only be enjoyed at 'Aper Park'. Yongsan Park of about 3 million square meters is adjacent, so you can enjoy it like your own backyard. In particular, Yongsan Park is expected to have a positive effect on improving the conditions for recreational use by residents as there will be abundant green spaces and spaces where people can enjoy various leisure activities such as history, culture, art, sports, and leisure. In addition to Yongsan Lake, which is six times the size of a soccer field, various ecological parks, observatories, U-eco parks, and ecological forests will be created.

The product design plan that stands out in harmony with the excellent natural environment also adds value. Hyeonjun Yoo, the representative architect of the Architects Office, who has received various domestic and international architectural awards, including the German Design Award 2018 and the 25th Korea Architecture Awards Bonsang, is in charge of the architectural design, and the concept of the Acropolis in Athens, Greece is applied.

The exterior, designed to be layered using white color and luxurious materials, is expected to catch the eye as a white landmark that stands out in harmony with nature. The interior is realized as a space that maximizes the value of connection, reflecting Professor Yoo's philosophy that 'it is good architecture when people and nature, and the inside and outside of a building are harmonious' is reflected. The terrace design that can be used for multiple purposes according to the tastes of the residents is also applied to all furniture.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Renovation of the KT Building on Gwanghwamun to start next year*
> 
> As I had reported previously, there are plans to renovate the "historic" (built in 1986) but now decrepit KT Building on Gwanghwamun Avenue (just south of the US Embassy). And now these plans have been confirmed.
> 
> Construction will officially start in Q3 2021, for a completion by the end of 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `광화문 KT` 내년 새옷 입는다
> 
> 
> 서울 광화문 KT 웨스트 사옥이 내년 7월부터 리모델링을 시작한다. 3일 국회 과..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dt.co.kr


*Works begin on the renovation project of the Gwanghwamun KT West building*

The major renovation of this large building on Gwanghwamun Avenue is finally starting, with the building expected to be closed for 3 years as a result.





__





KT, 광화문 사옥 35년만에 전면 재단장…‘디지코’ 세상 연다


[에너지경제신문=정희순 기자] 지난 1986년 세워진 KT가 광화문 사옥이 35년 만에 재정비에 들어갔다. KT는 상징적인 건물인 광화문 서관을 리모델링해 이곳을 광화문 일대를 연..




www.ekn.kr













한국 ICT의 광화문 성지, 3년간 '쉼'…40년 된 KT사옥 재정비 - 머니투데이


체신부·정통부·방통위도 머무른 'ICT 중심지'2500평 땅값, 개발제한에도 공시가 4600억원"세종로 100번지" KT 광화문 웨스트 사옥(서관)이 리모...




news.mt.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> location: 중구 입정동 237번지
> height: under 99.55m
> 
> View attachment 2066612
> 
> View attachment 2066615
> 
> 
> 
> 을지로 공구거리 순환형 재개발 본격화 | Daum 부동산


Thanks for the update. For those interested in this project, please know that there is also a dedicated thread which I've just updated: SEOUL | Supyo Area Redevelpement | 100m x 2 | 327 ft x 2...


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Daum 카페


*Completion of the Centre Point Myeongdong project*























__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## MarciuSky2

*LH, Gwacheon 3rd New City Compensation Started... Move in in 2026.








*









3기 신도시 토지보상 잰걸음…‘과천과천 공공주택지구’ 보상 진행


[서울경제TV=정창신기자] 3기 신도시 중 서울 서초구와 연접해 사실상 강남으로 불리는 ‘과천과천 공공주택지구’에 대한 토지보상이 본격적으로 진행된다. LH는 공동사업시행자인 경기주택도시공사, 과천도시공사와 함께 30일부터 과천과천 공공주택지구 토지보상을 착수한다고 밝혔다. 기본조사, 보상금 지급 등 보상업무를 관장하고 있는 LH는 지난 13일 ‘과천과천지구 대토보상계획공고’를 내고 최근 토지소유자에게 ‘손실보상협의 요청’ 문서를 송달했으며 30일부터 협의 보상을 ..




m.sentv.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Demolition update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Kakao Maps


*Buyoung Hotel project in Sogong-dong to move forward*

The hotel project by the Buyoung Group in Sogong-dong, located right next to the Bank of Korea building, will move forward.

Demolition of the site had already been completed, but there was an issue with the Cultural Heritage Administration, which had asked that the 5 buildings in front of the street be kept intact for conservation purposes. Buyoung wanted to stick to its initial plan, which was to mostly demolished these buildings (which are quite old) and rebuild them in a slightly modified and more modern manner. The issue was recently settled by the Anti-Corruption and Civil Rights Commission, which had arbitrated the dispute, and which decided to side with Buyoung.

The the project will soon be allowed to resume, with the 5 remaining buildings to be mostly demolished and rebuilt.



























“건들면 무너지는 건물도 보존하라?”...권익위, 부영 손 들어줬다


정치 > 정치일반 뉴스: 문화재청이 잔존 수명이 마이너스인 건물까지도 보존하라고 고집을 부리다 중앙행정심판위원회에서 패소했다. 국민권익위원회 소...




www.sedaily.com













“근현대 건물 원형보존만 주장은 부당”…권익위, 문화재청 아닌 부영 손 들어줬다


근현대 건물 원형보존만 주장은 부당권익위, 문화재청 아닌 부영 손 들어줬다 부영, 소공동 근·현대 건축물 5개 외벽 남기는 조건으로 호텔 신축 허가 받아 공사 중 외벽 떨어져안전진단서 잔존 수명 -73년 권익위, 호텔 신축허가 변경 거부한 문화재청 처분 취소




biz.chosun.com













권익위, ‘소공동 부영호텔’ 건설 부영주택 손 들어줘


[데일리한국 임진영 기자] 국민권익위원회가 부영주택이 사업을 준비중인 소공동 부영호텔 사업과 관련해 호텔 건설에 문제가 없다는 판단을 내렸다.17일 국민권익위원회에 따르면 권익위 소속 중앙행정심판위원회는 부영호텔 신축행위 허가 변경을 거부한 문...




daily.hankooki.com













권익위 "서울 소공동 부영호텔 신축 허가 거부 부당"


부영주택이 사업을 준비중인 소공동 부영호텔 사업이 탄력받을 전망이다. 국민권익위원회 소속 중앙행정심판위원회는 최근 "사업주가 호텔 신축 허가를 받으면서 조건부로 약속했던 서울시 소공동의 근·현대 건축물 원형 보존 약




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval for the reconstruction of the Hangang Mansion Apartment complex*

One of Seoul's largest apartment complex, and what may be one of the best located in the middle of Seoul, has had its plans for reconstruction approved by the city.

The Hangang Mansion Apartment complex is located just North of the Han River, south of Ichon station. It's one of the cities, oldest complexes, built 51 years ago.

The complex currently has 24 buildings and 660 units, but after reconstruction it will have 1303 units spread over 15 buildings, with a top height of 35 floors and 107 meters.

Construction is scheduled to start in 2024.

What's interesting is that the city is currently in the process of increasing height limits near the river, so it will maybe become possible to increase the height to 50 floors there, depending on how the regulations change. But they pressed ahead with the current plan of 35 floors. Would they be able to revise the plans and increase the height if regulations are relaxed?

In any case, no matter if the height is 35 or 50 floors, I hope they'll come up with a great design, because it would be a shame to have some more bland buildings at such a perfect location.












https://www.edaily.co.kr/news/read?newsId=01420246629183400&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y











51년된 이촌동 한강맨션 35층 아파트로 재건축


경제 · 금융 > 경제·금융일반 뉴스: 서울 용산구 이촌동의 대표적인 재건축 단지 ‘한강맨션’이 35층 높이의 1,441가구 아파트로 탈바꿈한다. 당초 계획했던 ‘50층...




www.sedaily.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans for the reconstruction of the Seoul Shinmun Building*

There are plans to rebuild the Seoul Shinmun Building (Press Center building), which is located right behind Seoul City Hall. The current building was built in 1985, and is showing its age a bit, although it's still decent and fits quite well with the other buildings of that era for those big institutional tenants. It's a project which has quite a lot of moving pieces, so we're still quite far away from this project being approved or for construction to begin though. Most likely, the new building's height wouldn't be much of an increase from the existing building.


















프레스센터 재건축 불켜지나


[미디어스=윤수현 기자] 곽태헌 서울신문 사장 내정자가 ‘프레스센터 재건축’을 적극 추진할 것으로 예상된다. 곽 내정자는 사장 선출 과정에서 '프레스센터 재건축'과 '강원도 고성 부지 리조트 개발'을 공약으로 제시했다. 호반건설과 우리사주조합이 곽태헌 사장 내정자를 추천했다. 곽태헌 내정자는 경영계획서에서 “프레스센터가 서울, 광화문의 랜드마크가 되도록 재건축을 추진하겠다”며 “이는 서울신문이 도약할 수 있는 중요한 계기가 될 수 있다”고 밝혔다. 프레스센터는 1985년 건립됐다. 서울신문은 프레스센터 절반을 소유하고...




www.mediaus.co.kr













서울신문 사장 내정자 '프레스센터 재건축' 공약 - 한국기자협회


서울신문이 건설사를 새 사주로 맞을 순간을 목전에 두고 있다. 지난 15일 서울신문 우리사주조합이 실시한 ‘호반건설의 우리사주조합 지분 인수 제안’ 찬반 투표는 찬성률 57.84%로 통과됐다. 호반그룹과 우리사주조합은 지난 24일 주식 매매 양해..



www.journalist.or.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans to build a 43-floor public housing building near Noryangjin Station*

Seoul City is planning to build a new 43-floor public housing building, which would have 840 units, mostly subsidized housing for young tenants.

The project is now almost completely approved, and construction should begin in April 2022, for a completion in September 2025.

I do have some concerns about this project. The first one is that while the design is not final yet, it is unlikely to be much better than the renders below. In a way it probably can't be helped because it's public housing, especially tailored for young people with very low rent, so they need to keep costs down. But it does remind me of the Samgakji New Stay project which was recently completed and which was quite an eyesore (SEOUL | Yongsan Vertium Friends | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x...).

The other issue is that the entire area surrounding this project isn't built up. With expressways, railroads, a river and a park, it's in a middle of an area with no mid-sized or tall buildings, so if it ends up being ugly, it will be seen from far away, unlike the Samgakji Project which was in the middle of fairly high-end highrises, so it didn't stick out too much.

And also, for the tenants, the location might not be ideal. Sure, Noryangjin Station is nearby, which is a great transportation hub. But it's at more than 500 meters, and the only road to the station is the small one behind the Noryangjin Fish Market, which might not be the most pleasant one. And overall, the building is separated from the rest of the area by roads and such, so it will be a bit inconvenient to reach shops and other local facilities.


















노량진역 인근 43층짜리 청년주택 들어선다…'한강뷰' 공동시설 갖춰


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 동작구 지하철 1·9호선 노량진역 인근 노들로변에 840세대 규모의 역세권 청년주택이 건립된다




newsis.com













노량진역 인근 ‘43층 역세권청년주택’ 들어선다


서울 동작구 노량진동 노량진역 인근에 지상 43층 규모의 역세권 청년주택이 들어선다. 노량진역 역세권청년주택 조감도.(사진=서울시)17일 서울시에 따르면 이번 역세권 청년주택은 지하7층~지상43층 총 840가구(공공임대418·민간임대422) 규모로 건립된다. 민간...




www.edaily.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Agreement for the redevelopment of the Jeonnong-dong area next to Cheongnyangni Station*

An agreement has been reached with the city of Seoul for the project to redevelop the area in Jeonnong-dong, just next to Cheongnyangni Station (south of the station, directly across the tracks from the Lotte Castle Sky-65 project).

This agreement in the zoning phase of the project (still quite area), was the result of the redevelopment plans having stalled in the past few years due to the lack of financial viability.

The key issue was that the land-use for this mix-used project had too much non-residential space, and so the city has agreed to increase the share of residential space from 70% to 86.5%, which will allow for the building of 1122 houses (including 190 for public rentals). There will be 4 main buildings, and the height will be capped at 150 meters, with 48 floors for the height of the tallest building.

This decision is expected to accelerate the redevelopment project, although the timeline is still a bit unclear.



























전농동에 1122가구 대형 주상복합 들어선다


[파이낸셜뉴스] 서울시가 스피트 주택공급을 위해 전농동에 1122가구 규모의 대형 주상복합건물을 만든다. 상업지역 및 준주거지역 주거비율 규제를 완화해 기존 계획 대비 298가구가 늘어난 것이다. 서울시는 지난 7일 도시재정비위원회를 열고 동대문구 전농동 494번지 일대 전농구역 재정비촉진계획 변경안을 수정가결했..




www.fnnews.com










전농동에 주거비율 상향 1122세대 주상복합 타운


서울시가 신속한 주택공급을 위해 상업지역 및 준주거지역 주거비율 규제를 완화해 전농동에 1122세대 규모의 대형 주상복합 건물을 만든다. 서울시는 지난 7일 도시재정비위원회를 열고 동대문구 전농동 494번지 일대 전농구역 재정비촉진계획 변경안을 수정가결했다고 8일 밝혔다. 도심 주택공급 확대를 위해 ‘상업지역 및 준주거지역에 대한 주거비율 완화 운영기준’을 적용, 주거비율을 기존 69.9%에서 86.5%까지 늘리는 것이 골자다. ...



news.heraldcorp.com













서울시 전농동 재정비촉진구역, 총 48층 높이로 ‘탈바꿈’


서울시는 제8차 서울특별시 도시재정비위원회를 지난 7일 개최하고, 동대문구 전농동 494번지 일대 전농구역 재정비촉진계획 변경(안)을 수정가결했다고 밝혔다. 전농 재정비촉진구역은 그동안 사업성 부족 등에 따른 추진동력 부족으로 사업이 장기간 정체되고 있었던 지역으로..




www.asiatoday.co.kr













전농동에 주거비율 상향 1122세대 주상복합 타운


서울시가 신속한 주택공급을 위해 상업지역 및 준주거지역 주거비율 규제를 완화해 전농동에 1122세대 규모의 대형 주상복합 건물을 만든다. 서울시는 지난 7일 도시재정비위원회를 열고 동대문구 전농동 494번지 일대 전




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Reconstruction of the Jeongdong Theater*

The Jeongdong Theater is located in the heart of Seoul, in the Jeongdong neighborhood which was the political center at the turn of the 20th century, and which has still many buildings from this era, when Korea started to open up to the world.

However, the current Jeongdong Theater, which opened in 1995, mostly for performing arts (dance, music) doesn't have much architectural value, and is too small. The theater will be demolished and rebuilt. Most of the building will actually be underground so as not to stand out among the historical buildings. The new structure will be significantly bigger, from a total capacity of less than 300 spectators to 930. The will be a larger theater of 620 seats located underground, and a smaller one of 310 located above ground. And as you can see on the pictures, in the background of the smaller above-ground theater, there should be a great view of historical buildings such as the Jungmyeongjeon building of the Deoksugung Palace, as well as the US Embassy's former consulate and Habib House. The new building should also have an open rooftop, which should offer a nice scenery.

Completion is scheduled for 2024.































































































__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net













정동극장에 '국립' 명칭 붙는다…930석 규모로 공연장 확대 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 성도현 기자 = 재단법인 정동극장 이름에 '국립' 명칭이 추가돼 앞으로는 재단법인 국립정동극장이 된다. 정동극장은 올해부터 재...




www.yna.co.kr













국립정동극장 재건축 사업 설계공모 당선작에 ‘정동별곡’


[파이낸셜뉴스] 국립정동극장 재건축 사업의 설계 공모 당선작으로 ㈜엄앤드이 종합건축사사무소의 ‘정동별곡’이 선정됐다. 문화체육관광부는 협소하고 노후화된 국립정동극장의 시설을 획기적으로 개선하고, 극장을 정동 지역의 개방적 복합문화공간으로 탈바꿈하고자 2024년 재개관을 목표로 ‘국립정동극장..




www.fnnews.com













'정동별곡', 국립정동극장 재건축 설계 공모 당선


[서울=뉴시스] 이현주 기자 = 문화체육관광부는 국립정동극장 재건축 사업의 설계 공모 당선작으로 ㈜엄앤드이 종합건축사사무소의 '정동별곡'을 선정했다고 23일 밝혔다




newsis.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval for new 19-floor office building in Seosomun near Seoul City Hall Station Exit 9*

The Seoul planning committee has approved the reconstruction of a building located at Seosomun-dong 58-7. It's currently a 17-floor building, completed in 1970, with an adjacent 10-story parking lot. The new building will have a max height of 90 floors, with the first 2 floors (plus basement floors) for retail, and the rest for office.


















시청역 인근 서소문10지구, 19층 업무시설 건립


서울시는 2021년 지난 9월1일 제11차 도시계획위원회 개최 결과 중구 서소문동 58의7번지 일대 ‘서소문 구역 제10지구 도시정비형 재개발구역 및 정비계획 결정안’이 수정·가결됐다고 2일 밝혔다. 조감도.(사진=서울시)이 지구는 1970년 준공된 동화빌딩(16...




www.edaily.co.kr










서소문·마포 도심 오피스+주거 복합빌딩 들어선다


서소문 낡은 빌딩과 주차타워가 19층 높이의 최신 오피스 빌딩으로 거듭난다. 서울시는 지난 1일 도시계획위원회를 열고 중구 서소문동 58-7번지 일대 서소문 구역 제10지구 도시정비형 재개발구역 및 정비계획 결정안을 ‘수정가결’ 했다고 2일 밝혔다. 서소문 구역 제10지구는 1970년 준공된 동화빌딩과 주차타워 등 노후된 건축물이 위치하고 있다. 2020년 서소문 구역 전체 재정비를 통해 존치지구에서 사업시행지구로 전환됐다. 건폐...



news.heraldcorp.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Progress being made for the reconstruction of Sinbanpo District 16 and redevelopment of Hannam District 2*

Obviously I don't talk about all the redevelopment projects ongoing in Seoul, but here are 2 important ones for which some progress is being made. The first one is the reconstruction of Sinbanpo Apartment (or Sinbanpo District 16), located just East of Acro River View (SEOUL | Acro River View | 109m | 359ft | 35 fl | 100m x...), in a premium location in front of the river.

The current complex was built in 1983, with 2 large 11-floor buildings, for a total of 396 housing units. The reconstruction project has been approved, which would lead to the construction of a new complex (see below), reaching a height of 120 meters (35 floors), with 468 housing units.

The renders are not final, but if they resemble anything like the picture below, it should be a massive upgrade along the Han River.



























신반포 16차 `한강뷰 35층` 아파트로 재탄생


서울시 도시계획위원회 결정




www.mk.co.kr













잠원동 신반포16차 재건축 계획 승인


잠원동 신반포16차 재건축 계획 승인, 서울시, 396→468가구로 신축




www.hankyung.com





The second one is the redevelopment of the Hannam District 2. This is again a premier location, located just South of Itaewon Station. The entire Hannam Area is being redeveloped, following the Hannam District, which is slightly ahead as far as the development timeline goes. Hannam is in the dead middle of the city, near the cosmopolitan Itaewon neighborhood. It's on a hill overlooking the river, and is also near the Namsan Tower and the future Yongsan Park.

The small houses will be demolished to make way for a new complex of 1,537 homes. Due to the surroundings, the height will be limited to 14 floors and 40.5 meters.






























https://www.edaily.co.kr/news/read?newsId=03014326629249328&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y











용산 '한남2구역' 재개발 사업시행 인가…1537가구 공급한다


서울시 용산구 한남2구역 재정비촉진구역 조감도. 〈사진=서울시 제공〉 서울시 용산구 한남2재정비촉진구역이 주택재개발정..




news.jtbc.joins.com













'한강변 노른자위' 한남2구역, 내년 4~5월 시공사 선정…업계 "입찰 여부 불확실"


[서울=뉴스핌] 김성수 기자 = 서울 한강변 노른자 입지에 있는 용산구 '한남뉴타운 2구역' 재개발사업이 내년 4~5월경 시공사 선정을 앞두고 있다. 사업비 규모도 '1조원'에 육박하는 만큼 건설업계 이목이 집중된다.다만 한남2구역은 아파트 높이가 1




www.newspim.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Hyundai E&C wins contract for Jamwon-donga remodeling project... Applying 'The H'*


















현대건설, 잠원동아 리모델링 사업 수주…‘디에이치’ 적용


현대건설이 강남 알짜 입지로 손꼽히는 서초구 잠원동아아파트 리모델링 사업의 시공권을 획득했다. 이번 수주로 현대건설은 2년 연속 4조 클럽 가입과 3년 연속 정비사업 1위 달성에 한 발짝 더 다가섰다.8일 정비업계에 따르면 잠원동아아파트 리모델링주택사업조합은 지난 7일 시공사 선정을 위한 임시총회를 개최하고 우...




www.fntimes.com













리모델링 첫 '디에이치' 적용…현대건설, 잠원동아 수주


부동산 > 주택 뉴스: 현대건설(000720)이 리모델링 사업에서 하이엔드 브랜드 ‘디에이치’를 처음으로 도입한다. 연간 누적 수주액 4조원 돌파도 목...




www.sedaily.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Approval to rebuild the NH Investment & Securities Tower as a 56-floor building*
> 
> The plans to rebuild the NH Investment & Securities Tower in the middle of Yeouido have been approved, which will lead to the construction of a new 56-floor tower which will include residences and a hotel. Demolition of the current building could apparently start in the not so distant future, although it will first require the employees of the current 17-floor tower (built in 1994) to be relocated to Parc1, and for a contractor to be selected for the construction (as well as a design as well because I believe that the design is not final yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NH증권 여의도 사옥, 56층 생활형 숙박시설 인허가
> 
> 
> 국내 최고 자본시장 미디어 thebell이 정보서비스의 새 지평을 엽니다.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebell.co.kr


*Demolition of the NH Investment & Securities Tower begining*










As previously mentioned, the NH Investment & Securities Tower is planned to be replaced by a new 56-floor building which would mostly be a serviced residence. The height of this new building is not yet known, and I haven't heard much recently about the approval of the new plans, but apparently demolition of the existing building has already begun, so I think it's time to have a dedicated thread to discuss in more depth about this new large project which may top 200 meters.

The link to the dedicated thread is as follows: SEOUL | NH Investment & Securities Tower...


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Hanwha and Hyundai Development Company selected as preferred bidder for Jamsil MICE project*

I'm posting to update on a megaproject currently underway. There's already a dedicated thread (SEOUL | Jamsil Sports Complex Redevelopment Project | App), but for those who do not know the details or follow that thread, here is a quick recap.

After years of planning, Seoul City has selected a consortium led by Hanwha and HDC to redevelop the Seoul Jamsil Sports Complex. This project will include a new 35,000-seat ballpark, a 11,000-seat arena, a 5000-seat swimming pool, a 900-room hotel, a new tower of around 300 meters, and a new MICE Complex of 120,000sqm. While not included in this announcement (which only includes the privately-funded part of the project), the redevelopment will at the same time be linked to a full renovation of the Jamsil Olympic Stadium, the building of a large riverside park and road improvements including the partial rebuilding of the expressway underground.

The privately developed project will start construction in late 2023, but some construction for the publicly-led parts of the project, such as the renovation of the Olympic Stadium, could begin in 2022.



























HDC-한화 컨소, '잠실 마이스' 사업 우선협상대상자 선정


[서울=뉴시스] 홍세희 기자 = 서울시가 10일 HDC그룹, 한화그룹, 하나금융투자가 주축이 된 '서울 스마트 마이스 파크 컨소시엄'을 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업 우선협상자로 지정했다




newsis.com













한화-HDC 컨소, 잠실 스포츠·마이스복합공간 조성사업 우선협상대상자로 선정


한화그룹은 한화그룹, HDC그룹, 하나금융투자로 구성된 한화 컨소시엄이 '잠실 스포츠..




www.dt.co.kr













한화·HDC컨소 "잠실 마이스 복합사업, 2023년 하반기 착공"


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr













한화-HDC컨소 '잠실 마이스' 우선협상대상자로 선정


[파이낸셜뉴스] 서울시는 지난 10일, 한화그룹·HDC그룹·하나금융투자가 주축이 된 한화 컨소시엄이 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업의 우선협상자로 선정됐다고 13일 밝혔다. 잠실 마이스 복합공간 조성사업은 서울 송파구 잠실종합운동장 일대 약 35만㎡의 부지에 전시·컨벤션..




www.fnnews.com







kimahrikku1 said:


> *Consortium led by Hanwha E&C and Hyundai Development Company selected as preferred bidder for development of MICE Complex*
> 
> Following up on my post above, regarding the bid by the Korea International Trade Association, it has been announced a couple of days ago by Seoul City that the preferred bidder for the development of this project will be the other consortium. This consortium includes Hanwha Group (39%), Hyundai Development Company (20%), as well as other construction companies such as Jungheung Construction, Woomi Construction and Kumho E&C, and financial firms Hana Financial Investments, Shinhan Bank, IGIS Asset Management and HDC Asset management.
> 
> Following the selection of this consortium, the schedule will be for negotiations between Seoul and the consortium to begin in January 2022, and to conclude this agreement in the first half of 2023, before starting construction in the second half of 2023. So the timeline is slipping a bit further, which is always annoying, but at least this new announcement represents a significant milestone.
> 
> The value of this whole project is at around USD 2bn, but I think that it's excluding the renovation of the Olympic Stadium, the park project and the nearby road improvements which are not included in the scope of this project (and which should begin construction earlier as early as 2022).
> 
> The scope of the project and what it will include is overall similar to the other consortium, as the specifications had been set by the city. So it will include a new 35,000-seat ballpark, a 11,000-seat arena, a 900-room hotel, a new tower of around 300 meters, and a new MICE Complex of 120,000sqm. I do not know exactly how it's included in this project, but I think that a 5,000-seat swimming pool is planned as well.
> 
> They're also talking about making this project carbon neutral, as well as including Urban Air Mobility as part of the project
> 
> As for the design, of course it's difficult to compare at this point as we can only work with a couple of renders, but the winning design does seem a bit more ambitious, a bit more green and with a clearer grand vision, highlighted by the curved alley going all the way between the future Tancheon pedestrian bridge and the future Jamsil marina, passing between the Olympic Stadium and the MICE complex.
> 
> Also interesting is that the renders actually do include in the background the Hyundai GBC as three smaller towers of around 250 meters, rather than the 569-floor tower. Of course nothing has been firmly decided yet one way or the other.
> 
> It's also a new success for the 2 main partners of this consortium, which have been successful recently, as the Hanwha Group is currently working on the Seoul Station North Redevelopment (SEOUL | Seoul Station North Development | 182m | 40 fl |...), the Suseo Station Area Development (SEOUL | Suseo Station Area Complex Developement | 37 fl...) and the Daejeon Station Redevelopment (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...m-u-link-development-69-fl-x-4-pro.2278249/); while Hyundai Development Company is leading the development of the Kwangwoon University Station Train Depot Development (SEOUL | Kwangwoon University Station and Train Depot...), the former Yongsan Rail Hospital Redevelopment (SEOUL | Yongsan Former Hospital Reconstruction | 34 fl x...) and the Cheongna Medical Complex Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDC-한화 컨소, '잠실 마이스' 사업 우선협상대상자 선정
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 홍세희 기자 = 서울시가 10일 HDC그룹, 한화그룹, 하나금융투자가 주축이 된 '서울 스마트 마이스 파크 컨소시엄'을 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업 우선협상자로 지정했다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 한화-HDC 컨소, 잠실 스포츠·마이스복합공간 조성사업 우선협상대상자로 선정
> 
> 
> 한화그룹은 한화그룹, HDC그룹, 하나금융투자로 구성된 한화 컨소시엄이 '잠실 스포츠..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dt.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 한화·HDC컨소 "잠실 마이스 복합사업, 2023년 하반기 착공"
> 
> 
> 사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news1.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 한화-HDC컨소 '잠실 마이스' 우선협상대상자로 선정
> 
> 
> [파이낸셜뉴스] 서울시는 지난 10일, 한화그룹·HDC그룹·하나금융투자가 주축이 된 한화 컨소시엄이 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업의 우선협상자로 선정됐다고 13일 밝혔다. 잠실 마이스 복합공간 조성사업은 서울 송파구 잠실종합운동장 일대 약 35만㎡의 부지에 전시·컨벤션..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval for new 35-floor housing complex near Gongdeok Station*

Approval has been given by the city of Seoul for the redevelopment of what is currently the Jung Woo Mansion, a 15-floor building which was built in 1983. The new twin tower complex will have 35 floors and 231 housing units (including 46 public housing units). Height will be limited to 110 meters.

Not sure exactly about the timeline yet, but good news nonetheless. The exact address is 46, Tojongno 37-gil in Mapo-gu. 


















지하철 5호선 공덕역 인근 35층짜리 주상복합 신축…231가구 공급


지하철 5호선 공덕역 인근 35층짜리 주상복합 신축…231가구 공급, 안상미 기자, 부동산




www.hankyung.com













공덕역 인근에 공동주택 231가구 들어선다…35층 높이


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 마포구 공덕역 인근에 공동주택 231세대가 들어선다




newsis.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans for a Urban Air Mobility (UAM) Complex at Gimpo Airport*

The Korean government is planning to redevelop the area next to the Gimpo Airport, especially the area behind the Domestic and Cargo Terminals.

Until 2027, the government plans to invest KRW 3 trillion, first by building by 2025 a Transportation Complex, which would include a Bus Rapid Transit terminal, and a take-off and landing terminal for Urban Air Mobility (air taxis), on the site of the airport's main car park. There will also be cultural and hotel facilities. Further East (East from the National Aviation Museum which opened last year), the area will also be redeveloped by 2027 for airline-related training, and for various office space.

Obviously this is still a very prospective plan, especially since it's centered on Urban Air Mobility which has yet to become a viable means of transportation. But it will be interesting to see if it becomes a reality eventually.


















정부, 3조원 들여 김포공항 일대 ‘UAM 허브’ 만든다


내년부터 오는 2027년까지 쇠퇴한 김포공항 일대가 3조원 가까이 투입돼 도심항공교통(UAM)·도시철도·간선급행버스(S-BRT) 등이 연계된 미래형 교통 허브로 환골탈태한다. 이럴 경우 김포공항 일대가 서울 서남권의 새로운 거점이 될 전망이다. 또 2·4 공급대책의 주거재생혁신지구와 주거재생특화형..




www.fnnews.com













김포공항에 UAM 이착륙장…`미래형 교통 허브시설` 조성


국토부 도시재생 뉴딜사업 전국 32곳 신규선정…5조 투입




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New Korea Post complex building in Yangcheon-gu*

Korea Post is rebuilding its Post Office building located in the Yangcheon-gu District, in the Mokdong area. The new building, for which the selected design has been proposed by D&B Architects, will have a height of 29 floors.



























디엔비건축, ‘서울양천우체국 복합청사 건립공사 설계공모’ 당선







www.dnews.co.kr







Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Hyundai Motor Group to build 7-floor Research Center in Yongsan*

The city of Seoul has approved plans by Hyundai Motors to build a new 7-floor research center for new technologies in Yongsan. It will be located at the Northern End of the Wonhyo bridge, just West of the site of the future Yongsan International Business District. Notably, it is expected that research is to be focused on UAM technology.

Not a large project by scale, but this could be an interesting design, and it will be a marked improvement compared to the current use of the plot, which I believe is a sort of large depot/maintenance center for trucks managed by Hyundai.



























용산 원효로에 현대차 미래형 연구소 들어선다


서울 용산구 원효로4가 현대자동차 서비스센터 부지에 도심항공교통(UAM) 관련 미래형 연구소가 들어선다. 서울시는 30일 제12차 도시·건축공동위원회 수권소위원회를 열어 원효로4가 114-36일대 지구단위계획구역 및 계획 결정안을 수정가결했다고 31일 밝혔다. 현대자동차 ...




www.segye.com













용산에 현대차 미래형 연구소 들어선다… 서울시 심의 통과


용산에 현대차 미래형 연구소 들어선다 서울시 심의 통과




biz.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*GS E&C planning 68-floor tower complex for reconstruction of Hangang Mansion apartments in Ichon*

Hangang Mansion, located in Ichon (Yongsan District), is a large apartment complex with currently 23 buildings of 5 floors, built in 1971. The reconstruction plans are underway, for one of the best locations in Seoul. Right now, the selection of the developer is underway, and GS E&C (which is most likely to be selected as the developer)'s plans have leaked. Apparently, GS plans to build a new complex under the name "_Xi The River Ichon_" which would have an height of 68 floors.

Right now, the height limit near the Han River is still 35 floors for regular apartments, but the new city administration of Mayor Oh is planning to relax the regulations. Another regulation which limited the height to 15 floors for the line of apartments closest to the river has already been announced to be lifted. It's still not clear what will be the new regulations, and when they might be announced, but it's fairly likely that the top height could be lifted to 50 floors, with additional exemptions granted for certain types of reconstruction schemes with land donation model, or for certain types of premier locations. Of course, there will be a new mayoral election this June (with a presidential election in March) which will probably impact the exact plans, or the timing of their announcement.

But in any case, GS is betting on these rules being lifted, and proposing a 68-floor multi-tower concept for this apartment complex. If built, it would most likely have a height of around 250 floors, and would become the tallest building in Seoul North of the Han River by a wide margin. Right now, North of the river, the tallest building is the nearby Raemian Caellitus also in Ichon, with a height of 201 meters (56 floors), while the building with the most floors is The Star Sharp City in Gwangjin-gu with 58 floors (196 meters).








































































[집잇슈]한강맨션 '68층'까지 올리려면


'68층' 재건축 규제 완화 기대감이 아파트 층수를 밀어올리고 있다. 한강변에 위치한 한강맨션 재건축사업 추진 과정에서 층수 규제 완화를 전제로 초고층 아파트 설계 제안이 나온 것. 시장에선 오는...




news.bizwatch.co.kr













이촌동 한강맨션 ‘68층’ 되나… GS건설, 초고층 설계안 제시


이촌동 한강맨션 68층 되나 GS건설, 초고층 설계안 제시




biz.chosun.com













GS건설, 이촌동 한강맨션 재건축 조합에 68층 설계안 제시 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 홍국기 기자 = GS건설[006360]이 서울 용산구 이촌동 한강맨션 재건축 조합에 68층 초고층 설계안을 제시했다.




www.yna.co.kr







Daum 카페


----------



## Zaz965

I find awesome this underground structure in Jeongdong theater


----------



## Swiftshot

Some of you might have heard that there was a construction accident in Gwangju a few days ago, this is now having a major ripple effect across the country and Seoul.
GWANGJU | Gwangju Hwajeong I'Park | 131m x 7 | 429ft x 7 | 39 fl x 7 | On Hold

*"Seoul will conduct an emergency safety inspection of 429 construction sites"*

"The Seoul Metropolitan Government announced on the 14th that it will conduct an emergency special safety inspection on 295 large private construction sites with a floor area of more than 10,000 square meters and 134 public order sites worth more than 5 billion won in connection with the recent collapse of a new apartment in Seo-gu, Gwangju. 
In addition, special inspections of 2,779 small and medium-sized construction sites with less than 10,000 square meters will be conducted to prevent possible safety accidents."









광주 붕괴 사고에...서울시 429개 공사장 긴급 안전점검 나선다


[동절기 콘크리트 타설 보양 등] 서울시가 최근 광주 아파트 붕괴사고와 같은 유사 사고를 선제적으로 예방하기 위해 긴급점검에 나선다. 서울시는 최근 발생한 광주광역시 서구 소재 아파트 신축현장에서 발생한 골조 붕괴사




news.naver.com





Additionally to this HDC, which is a major developer with the famous Ipark brand could receive potentially up to 1 year of suspension, which could effect a lot of projects throughout the country. Some apartment sale schedules have been suspended and biddings and even approved projects are now being reevaluated as voices for changes in the construction company are getting loud. There have been also calls to remove the Ipark branding from some newly built apartment complexes, due to the damage the brand has been receiving.

*"Let's take out the name," "Change the construction.'*









"이름 빼자" "시공사 바꿔"…'신뢰 붕괴' HDC현산 손절 움직임


광주 아파트 붕괴 사고 이후 시공사인 HDC현대산업개발에 대한 신뢰도가 급추락하면서 공사 계약 해지 목소리가 수도권으로 옮겨오고 있다. 공사가 진행되고 있어 시공사 교체가 현실적으로 어려운 단지는 아파트 이름 교체




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Swiftshot said:


> Some of you might have heard that there was a construction accident in Gwangju a few days ago, this is now having a major ripple effect across the country and Seoul.
> GWANGJU | Gwangju Hwajeong I'Park | 131m x 7 | 429ft x 7 | 39 fl x 7 | On Hold
> 
> *"Seoul will conduct an emergency safety inspection of 429 construction sites"*
> 
> "The Seoul Metropolitan Government announced on the 14th that it will conduct an emergency special safety inspection on 295 large private construction sites with a floor area of more than 10,000 square meters and 134 public order sites worth more than 5 billion won in connection with the recent collapse of a new apartment in Seo-gu, Gwangju.
> In addition, special inspections of 2,779 small and medium-sized construction sites with less than 10,000 square meters will be conducted to prevent possible safety accidents."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 광주 붕괴 사고에...서울시 429개 공사장 긴급 안전점검 나선다
> 
> 
> [동절기 콘크리트 타설 보양 등] 서울시가 최근 광주 아파트 붕괴사고와 같은 유사 사고를 선제적으로 예방하기 위해 긴급점검에 나선다. 서울시는 최근 발생한 광주광역시 서구 소재 아파트 신축현장에서 발생한 골조 붕괴사
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally to this HDC, which is a major developer with the famous Ipark brand could receive potentially up to 1 year of suspension, which could effect a lot of projects throughout the country. Some apartment sale schedules have been suspended and biddings and even approved projects are now being reevaluated as voices for changes in the construction company are getting loud. There have been also calls to remove the Ipark branding from some newly built apartment complexes, due to the damage the brand has been receiving.
> 
> *"Let's take out the name," "Change the construction.'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "이름 빼자" "시공사 바꿔"…'신뢰 붕괴' HDC현산 손절 움직임
> 
> 
> 광주 아파트 붕괴 사고 이후 시공사인 HDC현대산업개발에 대한 신뢰도가 급추락하면서 공사 계약 해지 목소리가 수도권으로 옮겨오고 있다. 공사가 진행되고 있어 시공사 교체가 현실적으로 어려운 단지는 아파트 이름 교체
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com


Conducting safety inspections right now is of course the right decision, to prevent any addition disaster, and to regain the public trust. Very clearly, HDC and the I'Park brand will struggle. Most likely they will rebrand to something else, and they will probably effectively remove themselves from apartment reconstruction projects for at least the next few months. I'm not sure that imposing a suspension of a specific duration makes a lot of sense, apart from making an example out of them. The bigger question is probably for projects (not only apartment complexes but other development projects like the Jamsil MICE complex) not yet completed or still under planning, for which there will be calls to put the projects on hold or pull HDC out of the projects, which is something which would have many contractual/legal ramifications.


----------



## Swiftshot

I wanted to share some small but very important general urban developments in the city.
Many areas have seen renovations, new sidewalks, new LED signage, more bike lanes etc. to make the city more pedestrian friendly and accessible.

Before and After:






















































Universal Design in Urban Public Spaces for Safety and Comfort -


The Seoul Metropolitan Government (SMG) has completed renovations for three areas (i.e. residential, commercial, and industrial) in Seoul...




english.seoul.go.kr





28 new crosswalks were added in 2021 and another 31 are already planned for 2022:

























Enhancing Pedestrian Safety With 28 Crosswalks in 2021 & 31 More in 2022 -


The Official Website of Seoul. You can view a wealth of information about the city, including the main policies, history, culture, tourism, metropolitan experience, medical welfare, transportation, etc., along with an overall introduction to the city such as Seoul-related videos, photos, and map.




english.seoul.go.kr





Another change that I am personally very happy about is in Hongdae:


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval for new 20-floor office building in Seosomun*

The city of Seoul has agreed to the plans for the construction of a new 20-floor office tower in Seosomun (in central Seoul), which is currently the HQ of the JoongAng Ilbo newspaper. The new complex would have a height of no more than 90 meters. The current building there is very old, and there have been talks of redevelopment there for 40 years.

That's quite a lot of development in this area, It's actually the 4th development in this area just North of Seoul Station under planning with these 3 other projects also in planning:

SEOUL | Meritz Fire & Marine Insurance Jung-gu...
SEOUL | Projects & Construction
SEOUL | Projects & Construction

And of course, it's also close to an even larger project, the Seoul Station North Development (SEOUL | Seoul Station North Development | 182m | 40 fl |...)



























서소문 일대 40년 만에 재개발…20층 빌딩 들어선다


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 중구 서소문동 일대 재개발 구역에 20층 높이의 복합 건물이 들어선다 서울시는 지난 19일 제1차 도시계획위원회에서 서소문동 58-9번지 '서소문 도시정비형 재개발구역 제11·12지구 정비계획 변경안'을 수정 가결했다고 20일 밝혔다




newsis.com













서울 서소문 일대 재개발…20층 규모 복합시설 건립 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 고현실 기자 = 서울 중구 서소문동 일대가 재개발돼 지상 20층 규모의 복합시설이 들어선다. 서초구 방배동 일대에는 재건축으로...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Resumption of the Changdong Station Complex Project*
> 
> On hold for around 10 years, the mall complex on top of the Changdong Station is scheduled to soon resume construction. This area is of course one where there are large projects underway (including GTX), and the city has worked during the past 2 years to bring this project back. Construction will not resume right away as they need to select a new contractor and do some safety inspections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 아레나X스퀘어
> 
> 
> 대한민국 No.1 K-컬처복합몰 - 아레나X스퀘어
> 
> 
> 
> www.arenaxsquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 창동민자역사, 복합 쇼핑몰 ‘아레나 X 스퀘어’ 품고 서울 동북권 대표하는 랜드마크 역사로 재탄생
> 
> 
> -11년 만에 사업 본격 재개… 서울역, 용산역 넘어서는 랜드마크 역사 되나 -풍부한 배후수요, 우수한 교통여건 등 바탕으로 서울 동북권 대표하는 상권 중심지로 -약 98만㎡ 규모 창동∙상계 도시재생활성화, GTX-C 노선 등 대형 호재 수혜 기대
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mk.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11년만에 새 출발…'창동민자역사'의 앞날은?
> 
> 
> 11년 동안 흉물로 방치됐던 '창동민자역사'가 다시 공사를 재개할 수 있게 되면서 시장의 관심을 받고 있다. 착공 등 사업이 본격화하면 창동아레나, GTX-C노선 등 개발 호재가 맞물리면서 일대가 들썩...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.bizwatch.co.kr


*Construction of the mall complex at Changdong Station to resume in April*

According to the Dobong District, the construction of the Complex on top of Changdong Station (Line 1, Line 4) which had first started in 2004 but then stopped in 2010, will finally resume this April. The revised plans have been finalized, and Lotte E&C has been selected as the contractor for this large project.

Construction should resume this April, for a completion in May 2025.


















도봉구 "창동민자역사 12년 만에 공사 재개"


[서울=뉴시스] 이종희 기자 = 서울 도봉구는 지난 11년간 공사가 중단된 채로 남아있던 창동민자역사가 2025년 5월 준공을 목표로 올해 4월 공사를 재개한다고 28일 밝혔다




newsis.com













창동민자역사 12년만에 공사 재개…2025년 준공 목표 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 황윤정 기자 = 12년째 공사가 중단돼 채 방치돼 있던 창동민자역사의 공사가 재개된다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Approval for new 35-floor complex next to Sangdo Station in Dongjak-gu*

The city's committee has approved a redevelopment project next to Sangdo Station (Line 7) in Dongjae District, for 2 towers of 35 floors. A total of 1,080 housing units will be created, including 294 public housing. Construction is expected to start in the 2nd half of this year at the earliest, for a completion in 2024.


















[부동산] 서울시, 역세권 주택건립 속도...지구단위계획 가결


지하철 7호선 상도역 일대에 최고 35층 규모의 공동주택 1080세대가 들어서고, 방학역과 미아역 일대에도 공공임대주택과 생활인프라시설이 조성될 전망이다.20일 서울시에 따르면 최근 이런 내용을 담은 역세권 지구단위계획안 3건이 수정 가결됐다고 밝혔다.이번 결정으로 7호선 상도역 역세권(동작구 상도동 154-30번지 일대 2만9786.8㎡)에는 지하 4층∼지상 35층 규모의 공동주택 단지(1080세대)가 들어선다. 이중 294세대는 공공주택으로 건립된다. 청년 창업 지원 등을 위한 공공업무시설, 공공체육시설, 키움센터, 공원 등도




www.jeonmae.co.kr













서울 동작구 상도역 인근에 35층 역세권 주택 조성…1080가구 공급


서울 동작구 상도역 인근에 35층 역세권 주택 조성…1080가구 공급, 동작구 상도동 일원 지구단위계획구역 지정 및 계획 결정 지하4층~지상35층 규모..공공주택 294가구 확보




www.hankyung.com


----------



## ChaoticTranquility

*Le Méridien Seoul Myeongdong*, the redevelopment of the KT Central building, is now hiring and announcing an opening for Q4 2022. Does anyone have any recent construction updates of how the building is coming along?

I'm also curious to see what's happening to the former Le Méridien on Bongeunsa-Ro; any updates there?

Thanks!

- K


----------



## kimahrikku1

ChaoticTranquility said:


> *Le Méridien Seoul Myeongdong*, the redevelopment of the KT Central building, is now hiring and announcing an opening for Q4 2022. Does anyone have any recent construction updates of how the building is coming along?
> 
> I'm also curious to see what's happening to the former Le Méridien on Bongeunsa-Ro; any updates there?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - K


Le Méridien Seoul Myeongdong is currently under construction:










Source: Naver Maps 

As for the Le Méridien Hotel located on Bongeun-sa, it closed down last year, due to the impact of Covid-19, and was purchased by Wealth Advisors and Hyundai E&C, to be redeveloped as a residential and commercial space.









[시그널] '버닝썬 홍역' 르메르디앙 서울 새주인에 현대건설


부동산 > 건설업계 뉴스: 클럽 버닝썬 사태로 홍역을 치뤘던 서울 강남구 역삼동 소재 르메르디앙서울 호텔을 현대건설이 공동 인수했다. 입지가 뛰어난 ...




www.sedaily.com









__





Hotels in Seoul come down by Covid-19 and renovated into luxury homes - Pulse by Maeil Business News Korea


Hotels in Seoul’s most bustling district Gangnam are shuttering one after another due to the protracted Covid-19 that has kept away foreign guests for more than a year. The Recenz Premium Gangnam Garosu-gil Hotel, a 17-st



pulsenews.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Announcement of the 2040 Seoul Plan - 35-floor limit to be lifted*

Seoul Mayor Oh Se-hoon officially announced the new 2040 Seoul Plan, which is the main masterplan for the direction of urban development in the city. The new plan is not effective quite yet, as it will need to have new regulations enacted, which will likely mean that the new rules will only be implemented towards the end of this year.

This announcement had been expected for a while, and there was some discontent that mayor Oh took longer than plan to announce these changes which he had campaigned for during the latest by-elections. It's also worth considering that since his election, it was difficult for him to make any significant progress, with the government and the National Assembly not controlled by his party, and by the fact that he was elected during a by-election with a term of less than 1-year, and more importantly with virtually all city council and district mayor seats held also by the Democratic Party. However, today was a major announcement, and it is quite likely that the upcoming elections will bring more momentum to this new policy. The presidential election will be held in 6 days (I'll probably post on it once a new president is elected), and right now, opposition candidate Yoon Seok-youl seems to have a non-negligible lead, which has been reinforced this morning with centrist candidate Ahn Cheol-soo dropping out of the race to support him. So the odds of the new president being the conservative candidate are quite high. If that's the case, Oh Se-hoon, who already announced his candidacy for a new term, will be very likely to be re-elected. There already seems to be a some support from the electorate to give him a proper term of 4 years, combined with the fact that the Democratic candidate doesn't have an obvious candidate, and the coattail effect from which he is likely to benefit if Yoon is elected president. Of course, I could be wrong, and the conservatives could be defeated in both the presidential and local elections, but even the Democratic Party has recently switched its position on real estate matters and the policies of candidate Lee Jae-myoung and others within the party are mostly pro-supply and would see the lifting of at least some restrictions on real estate and construction.

Now back to today's announcement. It covered many topics, but was painted in broad strokes. The main takeaway is of course the announcement that the 35-floor limit for most apartment construction in Seoul would be lifted. This is a complete reversal of the rule which was implemented by previous mayor Park Won-soon back in 2014. It was previously thought that it would be increased to 50 floors, but the announcement is that it will be scrapped completely, in favor of case-by-case discussions. It doesn't mean that there will be no regulations at all, as there will still be floor-area ratios which will apply, and architectural appraisals to ensure that the new apartments fit within their surroundings (ex: apartments near mountains, raws of apartments in front of the Han River...), but overall, it will be much more flexible than right now, and most projects up to 49 floors are likely to be accepted, with taller projects likely to come under more scrutiny. One goal is also to have more apartments of different heights, to avoid walls of apartment complexes of the same height.

Another announcement was to transition to "Beyond Zoning", to progressively remove by 2025 the main regulations which restricted lots (and even entire districts) which had to be strictly devoted to office/commercial/industrial/residential use. The goal is for each small area (or even each building) to have a greater mix of different types of land use, and allow people to live, work and eat/shop in the same area. That's also something that sounds interesting, although it will need to be implemented in a smart way to ensure that each neighborhood keeps its character, with its specificities.

Amongst the other announcements were plans to make the cities waterfront (especially on the smaller streams) greener, more accessible and better connected to the city, a plan to roll out a Urban Air Mobility system in the city, plans to rebuild underground some ground-level or overground railway and subway lines, a redevelopment of the historical downtown along the 5 main axes... Most of these ideas still need more work (UAM and railroad undergrounding have for example been major topics of late and proposed by many politicians, but not yet implemented due to technical challenges of lack of financial viability).























































































서울특별시 서울소식


분야별 새소식, 서울시 정책 뉴스, 공고, 보도·해명자료, 서울사랑, 내친구서울등의 정보 제공




www.seoul.go.kr







https://www.edaily.co.kr/news/read?newsId=02309126632259712&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y











35층 규제 없애고 수변 중심 공간 만든다서울시 도시계획 마련


그동안 서울 전역에 일률적으로 적용됐던 ‘35층 높이기준’이 사라진다. 다양한 스카이라인을 만들겠다는 취지다. 또한 광화문에서 동대문 디자인플라자 까지 아우르는 서울 도심과 여의도, 강남을 중심으로 기능을...




www.wowtv.co.kr













Seoul to scrap 35-story height limit for residential buildings | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, March 3 (Yonhap) -- Seoul's cityscape is expected to undergo a sweeping change...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## aquaticko

I'm glad to see some mention of pedestrian-friendliness being a continued emphasis. However, there are still a lot of road diets and cycling lanes that were proposed way back in the early days of Park Won-soon's terms that have yet to happen, and there are still a lot of developments that seem to prioritize wasteful uses of space for overly-wide roads over pleasant streetscapes; Wirye New Town is one of the more egregious recent examples that come to mind. Seoul (and Korea) needs to stop building 6-8 lane roads everywhere there's new development; it's a waste of money to build and maintain, encourages driving everywhere, and will worsen flooding and local air and noise pollution (even after EVs).


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> I'm glad to see some mention of pedestrian-friendliness being a continued emphasis. However, there are still a lot of road diets and cycling lanes that were proposed way back in the early days of Park Won-soon's terms that have yet to happen, and there are still a lot of developments that seem to prioritize wasteful uses of space for overly-wide roads over pleasant streetscapes; Wirye New Town is one of the more egregious recent examples that come to mind. Seoul (and Korea) needs to stop building 6-8 lane roads everywhere there's new development; it's a waste of money to build and maintain, encourages driving everywhere, and will worsen flooding and local air and noise pollution (even after EVs).


Yes, this topic of making the city more pedestrian-friendly and less car-centric has been shared by local officials on either side of the political spectrum. From Ttareungi bikes, to dedicated central bus lane, turning roads into linear parks (Seoullo 7017...), or former railroads (Gyeongui Line Forest Park...), or doing some road diets (Sejong-daero, Gwanghwamun), or Cheonggyecheon... a lot has been done. More will be done of course, and in many ways many potential solutions are pragmatic ones, rather than political ones, and depend on the situation of each potential local project and its implications.

Wirye was indeed not really well planned. I do understand the benefit of building a large new town right next to Seoul, rather than far away like Dongtan or Songdo or whatnot. But the execution has been lacking. The individual city blocks are too big, and therefore the roads are few in between but very big. But for me the two bigger issues in Wirye are that it was built in a very uniform manner, with very perpendicular streets, uniform maximum height and very unremarkable apartment complexes, and its location which made owning a car indispensable to reach central Seoul (only nearby station was Bokjeong, but which is difficult to access to from most of Wirye. There have been things which have been a bit better though, such as the two small parallels lakes, and most importantly the central North-South axis, which is pedestrian-only, and which has a lot of commercial shops on each side. Things will improve transport wise in the future with the Wirye Line and the Wirye-Sinsa Line, but since these will only be completed at least 10 years after most of of the town is complete, Wirye residents will already be used to having a car...


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Reconstruction of the Millenium Hilton Hotel near Namsan - Seoul Station*

The is currently a project from IGIS Asset management (with financing from Shinhan Investment Corp.) to demolish the Millenium Hilton Hotel in central Seoul, near Seoul Station and Namsan, and to build a new complex instead. The new complex would have a height of 20 floors (plus 9 floors underground, but the site is on a slope, so I'm not sure what's exactly underground and aboveground), which would be similar to the height of the current building, although the floor area of the new building, which would be a office building, would be higher.

There is also an existing dedicated thread for this project: SEOUL | Millennium Seoul Hilton | 20fl x 2 | Pro



























신한금융투자, 총 규모 2조600억원 메가딜 주관


[서울와이어 유호석 기자] 신한금융투자가 총 규모 2조600억원에 달하는 메가딜 주관에 성공했다.신한금융투자는 지난달 24일 서울역 밀레니엄 힐튼 호텔 담보대출과 28일 죽전 데이터센터 개발사업 PF 대출을 연이어 주관에 성공했다고 3일 밝혔다.서울역 밀레니엄 힐튼호텔 사업은 서울시 중구에 위치한 밀레니엄 힐튼 서울 호텔을 매입 후 철거 및 재건축하는 사업이다. 이번에 신한금융투자가 주관해 사업을 시행하는 이지스자산운용이 조달한 금액은 총 1조4400억원이다.이 사업으로 지하 9층, 지상 20층 규모의 프라임급 업무시설 2개 동이




www.seoulwire.com













신한금융투자, 밀레니엄 힐튼 담보대출 등 주관 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 이미령 기자 = 신한금융투자는 서울 밀레니엄힐튼 호텔 담보대출과 죽전 데이터센터 개발사업 프로젝트파이낸싱(PF) 대출 단독 주...




www.yna.co.kr







http://www.cooknchefnews.com/news/newsview.php?ncode=1065591488126658


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New 19-floor tower near Seolleung Station*

A new project, named "Seolleung Station The Stone Teheran" will soon start construction near Seolleung Station (Exit 3). So that's one new addition to the Teheran-ro skyline. Nothing groundbreaking, but it looks quite nice nonetheless. The 19-floor tower is scheduled for completion in December 2024.

One question which I do have is about the development just across the street (subway exit 2), which you can kind of see on the left side of the picture, which has been on hold since around 2011, with construction only rising to the 2nd floor.


















강남 선릉역사거리가 바뀐다…19층 높이 오피스빌딩 들어서


부동산전문 디벨로퍼 스톤빌리지(대표 김미란)는 서울 강남구 선릉역에 종합메디컬센터 '더스톤 테헤란'을 임...




www.mbn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Conservative Yoon Seok-youl elected president of South Korea: impact on future developments*

As I quickly alluded in a previous post, the South Korean presidential election was held yesterday. It was quite a difficult and very negative campaign, but in the end, the conservative candidate Yoon Seok-youl has prevailed. Most polls had anticipated his election, but the actual results were extremely close. Obviously I won't go into the political details, but the election of a new government has a huge impact on future developments in the country, including real estate policies, transport infrastructure and potential pet projects.

Regarding real estate, while Yoon's policies will favor new private construction much more than the current Moon administration, his campaign pledges are actually quite similar to that of Lee Jae-myoung, the defeated candidate of the Democratic Party. There was a lot of opposition to the policies of Moon (with low supply and rising home prices), so Lee had to move his position closer to that of Yoon.

Yoon Seok-youl promises to build 2.5 million houses, favoring privately-led developments over public developments. He has pledged that he will facilitate the process and regulations of reconstruction/redevelopment, and also plans to increase the floor-area ratio of apartments, as well decrease home ownership-related taxes, as well as increase liquidity for housing loans. Of course the 2.5 million houses is just a promise, but overall, new redevelopment projects should speed up, and it's likely that there will be more taller buildings overall. In some ways, Lee's policies were quite similar, although he wouldn't have relaxed regulations as much and would have relied a bit more on public housing (Lee also had plans to build housing near/on the future Yongsan Park and Gimpo Airport).

Yoon has officially proposed to build 3 new GTX Lines (D, E, F), which are the lines in the map below (Lee also proposed 3 new lines, but different ones). He also proposes to rebuild underground the urban sections of the Gyeongbu Line, Gyeongin Line, and Gyeongwon Line, as well as the Hannam-Yangjae section of the Gyeongbu Expressway, and of rail depots. He also proposes to relocate / duplicate the Cheongwadae Presidential Office to central Seoul, as well as the National Assembly and other offices to Sejong City. And there are other measures regarding development and transport outside of the Seoul Capital Area. Yoon also proposed to speed up the reconstruction of the 1st generation new town which were built around 30 years ago. For most of these projects, Lee Jae-myoung's policies were also quite similar. Of course, campaign pledges are quite often not really followed through, and promises are sprinkled throughout the election campaign to all areas and electorates.

Lastly, it's important to remember 2 things. The Democratic Party still fully controls the National Assembly until at least 2024. So it could be difficult for him to implement measures which require a change of law, and he will be somewhat limited to measures which only require orders/decrees or actions of the ministries. On the flip side, just after this election will be the Local Elections on June 1st 2022 throughout the country. With Yoon's term only beginning on May 10th, it's very likely that conservatives will be able to flip many local administrations as they will beneficiate from a coattail effect of the presidential election. In Seoul especially, mayor Oh Se-hoon will be in the driver's seat, as there is no clear candidate from the Democratic Party, and there is a significant part of the Seoul electorate who believes that Mayor Oh should have a proper 4-year term. In yesterday's election, Yoon also slightly overperformed in Seoul, mostly due to dissatisfaction with President Moon's real estate policies. So it's fairly likely that in Seoul, Oh Se-hoon will be reelected, and that the central government will be able to work with newly elected conservative mayors and governors.

So, that was an overview of the effect of the election on the overall development / real estate landscape and upcoming policies. I will keep you updated if some concrete measures are taken and how they could affect developments in Seoul and the rest of the country.



















































Yoon Suk-yeol wins presidential election


Yoon Suk-yeol of the conservative main opposition People Power Party was elected South Korea's new president early Thursday. ...




www.koreatimes.co.kr













공급 확대·규제 완화…새 정부 부동산 정책, 집값 잡을까?


윤석열 대통령 시대를 불러낸 중요한 변수로 문재인 정부 시절 계속됐던 부동산 문제를 빼놓을 수는 없을 것이다. 윤석열 대통령 당선인은 "문재인 정부의 부동산 정책은 집값 안정에 실패했을 뿐 아니라 많은 국민..



www.nocutnews.co.kr













[李 vs 尹]"공급확대 한목소리, 방식·규제는 시각差…전문가 "현실성은 글쎄"(종합)


대선을 한달여간 앞둔 가운데 이재명 더불어민주당 후보와 윤석열 국민의힘 후보 모두 대권을 잡기 위해서는 부동산 민심을 잡아야 한다는 판단아래 관련 공약에 공을 들이고 있다.두 후보 모두 부동산 문제에 대한 근본 해법으로 '공급 확대'를 제시하고 있지만 이재명 후보는 '공공 주도', 윤 후보는 '민간 주도'를 각각 강조하며 각론에서는 분명한 시각차를 드러내고 있다.부동산시장 규제와 관련해서는 더 극명하게 갈린다. 이 후보는 집값 안정과 투기 차단...



biz.newdaily.co.kr













이재명 윤석열 부동산세 완화 한목소리에도…닮은 듯 다른 부동산 공약[스페셜 리포트]


◆ SPECIAL REPORT : 이재명 윤석열, 닮은듯 다른 부동산 공약 ◆ 제20대 대선이 열흘도 채 남지 않았다. 특히 부동산 정책은 대선 판을 흔들 정도로 `1번 공약`으로 꼽히고 있다.그런데 신기한 점은 이재명 더불어민주당 후보와 윤석열 국




www.mk.co.kr













윤석열 GTX 확대 공약, 시장 반응 '시큰둥'…너무 먼 얘기


윤석열 국민의힘 대선 후보가 수도권 GTX 노선 확대 카드를 꺼냈지만 부동산 시장 반응은 시큰둥하다. 윤 후보는 기존 A·C 노선을 연장하고 새롭게 D·E·F 3개 노선을 추가로 구축한다는 계획인데, 전문가들은 기존 사업 개통이 아직 한참 남은 상황에서 신규 계획은 너무 먼 얘기라며 부동산 시장에 미치는 영향이 미미할 것으로 평가했다.17일 윤석열 국민의힘 대통령 후보 캠프에 따르면 윤 후보는 지난 7일 서울 여의도 국민의힘 당사에서 수도권 교통 공약을 발표했다.윤 후보는 수도권 교통망 개선책으




www.shinailbo.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New HQ building for BYC near Guro Digital Complex station*

Fashion company BYC is apparently planning to rebuild its head offices located near Guro Digital Complex station (but actually in Yeongdeungpo District, as it's on the north side of the station).

I couldn't find much info about this project, so I'm not sure how likely this is to actually get built. But overall, it's a fantastic-looking building, especially for this relatively small company and for that location. The height seems to be around 40 floors. BYC wouldn't actually use the entire building but lease out some space for office use by other companies.







































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*President-elect Yoon to relocate Presidential Blue House (CheongWaDae) to Yongsan*

Major news have been making headlines in Korea for the past few days. Following his election, president-elect Yoon has decided to relocate the Presidential Office and Residence, known as CheongWaDae or Blue House, from its current location to a new location in Yongsan.

For context, the current CheongWaDae is located just North of Gyeongbokgung Palace, roughly in alignment with Gwanghwamun, the Gyeongbokgung Palace, and the Bukaksan Mountain in the background. The building that you see below is the main one (presidential office), although there is also the smaller residence building slightly to the North-East, and a bunch of additional buildings in the front, like the presidential secreteriat, the state guest house, and buildings for National Security affairs as well as security personnel. CheongWaDae has been criticized for various reasons over the years. It's a very large complex, which isn't necessarily practical to use, even for the office of the president and his advisors. But more importantly is the symbol. CheongWaDae was built during the decades of authoritarian rule, and looks much more like a royal palace than an "office", so it has been criticized for not being so democratic, and this is only reinforced by the fact that it's itself located behind an other palace (Gyeongbokgung). Furthermore, its location has also been criticized, as it's located away from the city center, to the North, and not easily accessible. So the remoteness was also criticized. Lastly, the design of the building has been lambasted as well. While it looks quite nice from afar, it's not that old of a building (current design built in 1991), and while it does look like a traditional Hanok building, it only does so superficially, so is a bit of a Frankenstein-esque design.

For all these reasons, there have been calls to relocate the building. Current President Moon Jae-In himself had pledged to relocate the presidential office to Gwanghwamun, in either towers of the Seoul Government Complex. However, he eventually failed to do so. One reason is that the Seoul Government Complex is not exactly an ideal location. It's a strong symbol because Gwanghwamun is the center of Korea's political life, and where demonstrations are often held, but it has many weaknesses. The first one is the security. The buildings are just regular office buildings, surrounded by other buildings, which would offer lines of sight for snipers or whatever, and would be very difficult to protect. The building also lacks a space for helicopters to land/takeoff, as well as an underground bunker. Transport in and out of the office would also be tricky, as Gwanghwamun is a very important artery, and a touristic one, so having a motorcade there too often would be annoying to the population. The buildings are also quite ugly, and difficult to accommodate for auxiliary buildings such as the presidential residence or the state guest house. And with Gwanghwamun's tight network and ancient history, it would be difficult to build any new adjacent structure or redevelop the existing buildings. Lastly, a move to Gwanghwamun had also problems related to what to do with the current ministries located there (especially: Unificiation, Foreign Affairs, Interior & Safety). The president would most likely only require one of the two towers, but even then one tower may be too big for the Presidential Office. But it's tough to imagine the president only taking a few floors in one building. So he would likely need one full tower. And even then, it's a bit weird to have one location be that of just the President and only one minister in the adjacent building, because the ministry would feel too subordinated to the president. So most likely, it would have required at least some of the ministries to relocate elsewhere, and room isn't easy to find. For these reasons, President Moon dropped plans to relocate to Gwanghwamun. Up until a few days ago, President-elect Yoon had also pledged to relocate to Gwanghwamun. However, faced with these issues, he instead decided to select a new location.

And that location has formally been announced yesterday, after internal discussions since his election a bit over a week ago. The site will be that of the Ministry of National Defense, located in the Yongsan Garrison. The site provides many advantages compared to alternatives. The first one is that the building is that since the site already has bunker and helipads, and is a bit better sized for a presidential office, compared to the Gwanghwamun Complex, which was a bit too big. Secondly, it's located in Yongsan, which is right in the middle of the city, so is a better symbol, and better connected to most of the city. Since CheongWaDae was built, the city kept expending to the South, so relocating further South makes sense. It's also closer to the subway (Samgakji and ShinYongsan are the 2 closest stations). But the appeal mostly comes from the fact that the actual US Garrison at Yongsan is scheduled to be redeveloped into Seoul's largest park (SEOUL | Yongsan Park | Pro), within the next 10 years. So having the presidential office there would allow better communication with a site that is used by the public everyday. For information, the complex of the Ministry of National Defense had not been planned to be included in the park(it would have been directly adjacent), so the relocation announcement will not reduce the size of the park. To the contrary, it might open up the complex further and bridging it with the park. In addition, since it's an area which is just a bunch of military-related buildings which are scheduled for demolition, there aren't too many concerns with lack of space, or with architectural constraints, so it will be much easier to do additional construction on the site of the Ministry if needed. However, there are also drawbacks, and some concerns. One of these is that the presidential office is moving into what was a military building and complex, cut off from civilian access, so the new presidential office might not be so opened up to the public, at least for now, as some of the nearby buildings will still be used by the military and the surrounding area is still mostly occupied by US-controlled buildings, at least for the next few years until the park project is built. The second one is the fact that the building doesn't include a residence, or a proper state guest house (it does have a place which could accommodate foreign guests, but it's a bit sub-standard). For the residence, the plans are currently to use some of the official residences in Hannam-dong. However, these are located over 3km away, and the only major road to go there is the very busy Itaewon road, so this could be an issue for traffic and convenience. Yoon has announced plans to review the potential construction of separate residence/state guest house next to the Yongsan Presidential Office, but this will not be done right away.

Another important matter is that Yoon wants this new complex to be ready by the date of his formal inauguration, on May 10th, so they'll have to work round the clock to prepare for his future office. This will of course include the relocation of some Ministry of Defense installations. The Ministry of Defense will move to the adjacent Joint Chiefs of Staff building, which will in turn move to the Capital Defense Command in Namtaeryeong, just South of Seoul. There are some security concerns about such a quick move, especially for some sensitive documents and especially the servers which will have to be relocated. Lastly, the last point is of course the costs. And there is a wide discrepancy as to what these costs might be. Yoon's camp is saying no more than KRW 50 Bn for the move, but the Democratic Party is saying up to KRW 1 trillion. I think it's going to be closer to the first number. If all the transfers can be accomplished in 50 days, with little to no new construction, the costs can't be that high. Of course, if in the long term they need to build new adjacent buildings, rework the road and future park layouts and create some new space in the country for the Join Chiefs of Staff building, the bill could eventually be bigger.

Of course this is mostly a political development, but this will have important urban-related implications. The first one will be the opening up of the current CheongWaDae to the public, which president Yoon wants to be done by May 10th. Eventually, this place will likely become a park/museum complex. It could potentially become a museum or exhibition about Korean political history (although it could be a bit redundant with the National Museum of Korean Contemporary History), or some other exhibition area. Connection with the Gyeongbokgung Palace could also be improved, and maybe a relocation of an existing museum could make sense in the long run. Last but not least, we'll need to see how the new Yongsan Presidential Office could connect and communicate with the future Yongsan Park.

Current CheongWaDae:









Renders of proposed plans for area surrounding future presidential office in Yongsan:










Current Ministry of National Defense HQ:









Map of current CheongWaDae and new proposed office:





























[이슈크래커] 김영삼·문재인 대통령도 실패했는데…첫 ‘용산 대통령’ 시대 열리나


▲(연합뉴스) 15일 서울 용산구 국방부 청사 모습. 과연 이번에는 성공할까. 김영삼 전 대통령부터 수차례 시도했지만 단 한번도 성공하지 못했던 대통




www.etoday.co.kr













尹당선인, '용산 집무실 시대' 선언…"靑, 국민께 돌려드리겠다"(종합2보) | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 이유미 김연정 이슬기 기자 = 윤석열 대통령 당선인이 20일 대통령실의 용산 이전을 공식화했다.




www.yna.co.kr













Yoon confirms presidential office to relocate to Yongsan by May


President-elect Yoon Suk-yeol on Sunday confirmed the relocation of the presidential office to the Defense Ministry compound in Yongsan-gu, central Seoul, vowing to put an end to the "imperial" presidency. In a press briefing held at the transition team’s office, Yoon said his team has decided...



www.koreaherald.com













Presidential office to move to Yongsan


Rep. Chung Jin-suk of the People Power Party (PPP) said on Sunday that the relocation of the presidential office into the Ministry of National Defense building was the idea of form...




www.koreatimes.co.kr













The S. Korean presidential office’s move to Yongsan defense compound is official


The Cheong Wa Dae, or Blue House nestled secluded on the foothills of a mountain north of Gwanghwamun, downtown Seoul, will no longer house the chief executive of South Korea as incoming president Yoon Suk-yeol officially




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## Building_63

I'm really excited about what the above means long term for Yongsan and the new possibilities that it opens up.

So the Presidential Offices are moving from the CheongWaDae (Blue House) to Yongsan.
Leading to in the short term:

Ministry of National Defense > Joint Chiefs of Staff building next door in Yongsan
Joint Chiefs of Staff > Capital Defense Command in Namtaeryeong close to Gwacheon Gov. Complex
Some other MND departments may also move to the Gwacheon Gov. Complex

This may lead to the Joint Chiefs of Staff building (Built in 2012 for 1875억원) being the only military facility left in Yongsan.

In the long term, it would be great if the military could entirely leave, letting all of Yongsan Garrison become a park.

This would obviously require a shiny new building to be built for the MND to move to, or at least the military will ask for one, and repurposing a new building will require extensive and pricy construction anyway (for underground bunkers etc).

Of course, spending a lot of taxes on this may not be politically viable but I can see a way. Have the MND move and then move the Seoul Government Complex (Gwanghwamun) > Joint Chiefs of Staff building (Yongsan).

Seoul Government Complex has a gross floor area of 78,448 square meters.
Joint Chiefs of Staff building built in 2012 has a gross floor area of around 72,000 square meters.

This of course frees up a nice big parcel of land on Gwanghwamun plaza where the two government buildings stand.
This area can be redeveoped, there will have to be conditions on height and architectural style but it would still be a valuable piece of real estate. It can also be a 99 year lease deal like Parc1 if that is more politically acceptable than a outright sale. I could see a combined department store + hotel do very well on Gwanghwamun plaza.

Opposite this building is also the US Embassy that will move to Yongsan so there is another exciting prospect. I could see the National Museum of Korean Contemporary History absorbing the adjacent lot and a singular large building being built.

If a lay-person like me can come up with an idea like this I hope there is somebody in the coming administration that may also be considering this option in the long term.


----------



## aquaticko

I'm kind of surprised at how controversial this whole plan seems. Even fairly centrist newspapers (Korea Times, Korea Herald, Donga Ilbo, etc.) are reporting that a majority of people are opposed to the move, citing concerns about security and cost. It seems like an odd priority for Yoon's first big move, and I'm not crazy about what it says about his priorities broadly speaking, but generally fairly benign all said and done.

I was much more concerned about Yoon's attempt to get a pardon for Lee Myung-bak (not because the idea of a pardon is bad, but because Lee's conduct was fairly clearly unethical), but it seems to have been dropped for the moment.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Building_63 said:


> I'm really excited about what the above means long term for Yongsan and the new possibilities that it opens up.
> 
> So the Presidential Offices are moving from the CheongWaDae (Blue House) to Yongsan.
> Leading to in the short term:
> 
> Ministry of National Defense > Joint Chiefs of Staff building next door in Yongsan
> Joint Chiefs of Staff > Capital Defense Command in Namtaeryeong close to Gwacheon Gov. Complex
> Some other MND departments may also move to the Gwacheon Gov. Complex
> 
> This may lead to the Joint Chiefs of Staff building (Built in 2012 for 1875억원) being the only military facility left in Yongsan.
> 
> In the long term, it would be great if the military could entirely leave, letting all of Yongsan Garrison become a park.
> 
> This would obviously require a shiny new building to be built for the MND to move to, or at least the military will ask for one, and repurposing a new building will require extensive and pricy construction anyway (for underground bunkers etc).
> 
> Of course, spending a lot of taxes on this may not be politically viable but I can see a way. Have the MND move and then move the Seoul Government Complex (Gwanghwamun) > Joint Chiefs of Staff building (Yongsan).
> 
> Seoul Government Complex has a gross floor area of 78,448 square meters.
> Joint Chiefs of Staff building built in 2012 has a gross floor area of around 72,000 square meters.
> 
> This of course frees up a nice big parcel of land on Gwanghwamun plaza where the two government buildings stand.
> This area can be redeveoped, there will have to be conditions on height and architectural style but it would still be a valuable piece of real estate. It can also be a 99 year lease deal like Parc1 if that is more politically acceptable than a outright sale. I could see a combined department store + hotel do very well on Gwanghwamun plaza.
> 
> Opposite this building is also the US Embassy that will move to Yongsan so there is another exciting prospect. I could see the National Museum of Korean Contemporary History absorbing the adjacent lot and a singular large building being built.
> 
> If a lay-person like me can come up with an idea like this I hope there is somebody in the coming administration that may also be considering this option in the long term.


Yes, I think you're pretty much spot on.

I couldn't find a map of the Ministry of National Defense complex with the full breakdown, but on satellite pictures there are quite a few other buildings as well in the Ministry of Defense complex, apart from the main Ministry building and the Joint Chiefs of Staff building.

Overall, I think that it also ultimately makes sense to relocate most of these facilities in a new complex, especially with the new park being built, and because it still kind of feels weird to have one ministry and one only be adjacent to the presidential office. And the current ministry complex is quite spread out, so I'm sure it could be possible to build a more modern and more compact complex elsewhere, be it in Seoul, Sejong or somewhere else. But I doubt it would be done any time soon. Yoon is already facing headwinds with his proposal, so I doubt he'll push for even more relocation to be done right away.

As for the future of the Gwanghwamun Building, I'm not quite sure. Probably, some other government offfices will slowly move to Sejong over the years. But I don't think that it would be easy for the Ministry of National Defense to move there. It's probably not really adapted for the needs of the military (helicopter pad, bunkers...).

So most likely, I see the current government ministries to stay there, or if these get moved to Sejong, some other civilian government agencies to go to the Seoul Government Complex instead. I think it will be very difficult to redevelop this complex. There would be a lot of push back to build anything tall which could further obstruct the view of Gyeongbokgung. Even more so if it's for a highly commercial project for the benefit of a private company, like a department store or hotel (and traffic would also be an issue). Lastly, if they ever decide to demolish the current complex, they'll most likely find many important remains underneath, which were government offices from the Joseon dynasty (it was actually the equivalent of the ministry of national defense), so I'm not sure they could build anything anew easily. If they ever demolish this complex, it would most likely be to excavate and maybe restore these Joseon building, or if not to build some sort or park or cultural facility.

As for the US Embassy building though, you're entirely right. Construction of the new embassy is scheduled to start in 2 years, so should be completed by 2027. It may take a bit more time for the old embassy to be returned to Korean control, but it will come eventually. There are actually some plans to link this building with the museum, to make it a bigger museum, which makes a lot of sense to me. Nothing has been completely finalized yet, but it's definitely a possibility.



aquaticko said:


> I'm kind of surprised at how controversial this whole plan seems. Even fairly centrist newspapers (Korea Times, Korea Herald, Donga Ilbo, etc.) are reporting that a majority of people are opposed to the move, citing concerns about security and cost. It seems like an odd priority for Yoon's first big move, and I'm not crazy about what it says about his priorities broadly speaking, but generally fairly benign all said and done.
> 
> I was much more concerned about Yoon's attempt to get a pardon for Lee Myung-bak (not because the idea of a pardon is bad, but because Lee's conduct was fairly clearly unethical), but it seems to have been dropped for the moment.


Yes, this is certainly not a first. All these plans to change the status quo regarding these type of public space / infrastructure project, have always faced a lot of opposition in the beginning. From the demolition of the Government-General Building in Gyeongbokgung, to the construction of the Gwanghwamun Plaza, Cheonggyecheon stream, New Seoul City Hall, Seoullo 7017, road diets... there have been many such plans which were criticized at the beginning, but which proved to be a success. It's nonetheless true that for now, a majority of the Korean population does oppose the plans (53.7 pct oppose Yoon's plan to relocate presidential office | Yonhap News Agency).

As for the latest news on this project, Yoon and Moon have been locking horns recently, because Yoon would need Moon to complete this project as it is to be completed during the last weeks of Moon's term. But Moon is rather opposed to the project (at least to the fact that it is rushed and that the relocation is planned before Yoon's term officially begins). So it's quite possible that the relocation might be delayed by a few weeks/months, with Yoon temporarily starting his term in Tongui-dong (west side of Gyeongbokgung), and only conducting the relocation project after he becomes president.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education*
> 
> The new Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education will start construction this year. It will be located in Huam-dong, Yongsan-gu, just north of the Yongsan Garisson / Future Park, and precisely just in front of the future US Embassy.
> 
> I believe that the renders might have already been published a couple of years ago on this forum, but I can't find them...
> 
> This will also allow for the demolition of the current building located near the Gyeongghuigung Palace in central Seoul and which is preventing the renovation of Gyeongghuigung Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페


Also, in the same area, and just in front of the future US Embassy, some relevant news, regarding the following project which I had mentioned back in late 2020:

*Start of the construction of the new Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education*

The groundbreaking ceremony of the new Seoul Metropolitan Office of Education was held this Wednesday.

The new building will have a height of 6 floors, and a very interesting structure, is being built just North of the Yongsan Garrison. It will be completed in August 2024.

The current building, located just next to the Gyeonghuigung Palace in central Seoul, will likely be demolished after the completion of this new one. But it will still be quite difficult to restore the palace to its ancient glory, as there are other buildings in the vicinity which would need to be removed as well.



























서울시교육청, 신청사 건립 첫 삽 떴다


[베이비타임즈=김정아 기자] 서울특별시교육청이 새 보금자리 건립을 위해 착공식을 개최했다.23일 용산구 후암동 전 수도여고 부지에 위치한 신청사 건립 현장에서 진행된 착공식에는 서울시교육감을 비롯해 서울시장, 지역 국회의원, 의회·지자체 인사 등이 참석해 함께 첫 삽을 떴다. 신청사는 연면적 3만9937㎡(대지면적 1만3214㎡) 규모로 지하 3층, 지상 6층으로 지어지고 2024년 준공을 목표로 하고 있다. 서울특별시교육청(이하 교육청)의 현 청사는 1981년에 준공된 건물로 외벽 균열과 시설 노후화 문제가 대두됐고, 준공 당시




www.babytimes.co.kr













서울시교육청 신청사 착공…2024년 '용산 시대' 연다


서울 용산구에 둥지를 트는 서울시교육청 신청사가 본격 착공에 들어간다. 지난 2009년 청사 이전 추진 이후 약 13년 만이다. 신...




www.sedaily.com










'서울시교육청 신청사 건립을 위해'


[서울=뉴시스] 이영환 기자 = 조희연 서울시 교육감과 오세훈 서울시장이 23일 오후 서울 용산구 후암동 서울시교육청 신청사 부지에서 열린 신청사 착공 및 안전서약식에 참석해 시삽을 하고 있다




newsis.com













오세훈 시장, 서울시교육청 신청사 건립공사 착공식 참석


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr













용산구 서울시교육청 신청사 착공…2024년 준공 목표


서울 용산구 후암동에 2024년 서울시교육청 신청사가 들어섭니다. 서울시교육청은 오늘(23일) 오후 2시 용...




news.kbs.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Demolition of the Sampyo Ready-Mix Concrete factory near Seoul Forest and development opportunities*

The talk of redevelopment projects for years, if not decade, the Ready-mix concrete factory of Sampyo in Seongsu-dong, just between Seoul Forest and Jungnang Stream, is finally being demolished. Demolition begun yesterday in grand fashion, and will be completed by June.

The factory is quite symbolic, as its concrete was used for over 40 years for many of the most important construction projects in central Seoul. So it's a chapter of Seoul's history which closes down with that factory.

If you remember, that's also the site where Hyundai initially planned to build its original 110-floor Global Business Center (SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center | 540m | 1771ft |...), planned in the mid to late 2000s. But the project stalled for a few reasons, and was eventually scrapped with Mayor Park's decision to limit construction near the Han River to 35 floors. Instead, Hyundai decided to build its GBC in Samseong-dong.

What will become of the site is still up in the air. A supertall skyscraper doesn't seem to be in the books. Even if Mayor Oh is much more skyscraper-friendly, it's unlikely one would be built here. First, it's not clear if there would be demand for a skyscraper here. Secondly, the location is not really optimal to have such an office tower there: far away from the subway, no connection to nearby business/restaurants, it's completely isolated and not so practical. The symbol of having just one chaebol-funded skyscraper there would also likely raise concerns, regarding the view from Seoul Forest or the nearby Eungbong Mountain. So it's not considered at this point.

The previous administration's plan was to transfer the plot into a park. Of course on the surface, it seems to make sense, to connect it to Seoul Forest, but in reality it's not so easy. The factory location wouldn't extend the main park by more than 10~15% at most, so it wouldn't be a game changer. The area is also much more difficult to reach from the subway or main bus lines, so it wouldn't get so much visitors. Plus, it would need to connect to the main park underground (as is the case for the ecological forest directly to the south), which isn't so convenient, and with the plot being quite small and surrounding by 3 large roads, it would be hard to make it a very beautiful and quiet park. So, due also to park ownership transfers and cost issues, the plans to build a park were dropped a few months ago

But as of right now, no new plan has been formally announced. Mayor Oh announced that he intends to turn it into an attraction for Seoul, but how that would be done isn't clear. There are a few possibilities, as the lot is quite well sized for a new Main Library, a large museum (a relocation of the Seoul Museum of History? A Natural History Museum which Seoul lacks, and would fit well with the nearby Seoul Forest), a Opera House or Arts Center (there were projects by the current or previous administrations to build such a new complex in Seoul), or some other cultural facility. This seems like the most likely scenario.

Also, a wild card would be the building of some apartments, and especially high-end ones. Seoul Forest has already become a neighborhood of luxury housing with 3 such complex and a 4th one underway. A new housing complex of 50 floors or so is a possibility, especially with Han River height regulations being dropped and an overall pressure to build more housing. The issue might be that it would send the wrong message to use this plot which might be used for the public and turn it into a housing area, especially a luxury one.

I think that we'll know a bit more either once the Mayor election truly starts in a couple of weeks, but it will probably take even more months for a project to truly mature and be officially proposed by the city.

*







*


















'성수동 삼표레미콘 공장' 45년만에 철거…관광명소로 조성


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 '성수동 삼표레미콘 공장'이 오는 6월 말 완전 철거된다




newsis.com













성수동 서울숲 옆 삼표레미콘 공장 사라진다


삼표산업, 부지 매입해 철거키로서울시 매입·공원화 추진은 취소땅 개발계획 협의해서 수립 예정




www.hani.co.kr













‘성수동 삼표레미콘 공장’ 철거…서울 명소로 재탄생


성수동 삼표레미콘 공장 철거서울 명소로 재탄생




biz.chosun.com













삼표레미콘 성수공장 철거 착공식 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 이지은 기자 = 28일 오후 서울 성동구 삼표레미콘 성수공장에서 열린 해체공사 착공식에서 서상원 현대제철 경영지원본부장(왼쪽부...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## Jim856796

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Reconstruction of the Millenium Hilton Hotel near Namsan - Seoul Station*
> 
> The is currently a project from IGIS Asset management (with financing from Shinhan Investment Corp.) to demolish the Millenium Hilton Hotel in central Seoul, near Seoul Station and Namsan, and to build a new complex instead. The new complex would have a height of 20 floors (plus 9 floors underground, but the site is on a slope, so I'm not sure what's exactly underground and aboveground), which would be similar to the height of the current building, although the floor area of the new building, which would be a office building, would be higher.


If the shorter building in that new complex is NOT a replacement hotel, I am going to hate this entire complex. I hate when megacities get rid of large hotels and fail to compensate for the amount of guest rooms lost, especially to demolition or residential conversion. The Millennium Hilton looks like something that could be part of The Leading Hotels of the World.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Jim856796 said:


> If the shorter building in that new complex is NOT a replacement hotel, I am going to hate this entire complex. I hate when megacities get rid of large hotels and fail to compensate for the amount of guest rooms lost, especially to demolition or residential conversion. The Millennium Hilton looks like something that could be part of The Leading Hotels of the World.


I mean, design-wise, it's always up to personal appreciation. The previous hotel was quite massive, but did show its age in some ways. I think the new complex looks quite good, although it's not gonna be an architectural revolution or anything like that. As for hotel room supply, I don't think it's such an issue. Although it's only temporary, the pandemic has reduced demand for these types of large hotels, so it's not surprising to see some close. And some others have opened up in the meantime, like the Josun Palace in Gangnam, the Fairmont in Yeouido, the Sofitel in Jamsil, or the Novotel in Dongdaemun. And if you go back a couple of more years, you also have the Signel in Jamsil, Four Seasons in Gwanghwamun, Dragon City in Yongsan, JW Marriott in Dongdaemun or the Conrad in Yeouido among new hotels. So it's always a cycle, with some older establishments being renovated/rebuilt or closed in favor of newer ones, but overall the total supply of 4 or 5 star hotels in Seoul has I think increased quite a lot over the years.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Plans for the redevelopment of the Crown Hotel in Itaewon*

Apparently, the designs below are those for the redevelopment of the Crown Hotel in Yongsan, which had recently been bought by a consortium led by Hyundai E&C to redevelop it as a high-end residential area. It was a popular hotels for foreigners, located in front of the Yongsan Garrison and near Itaewon, but was starting to show its age.

Obviously this new project isn't really huge or anything, but it's interesting for a few reasons. The first one is the design itself, which looks very unique, and looks like a church's organ. It's not going to be a huge building by any mean, but should nonetheless by quite impressive.

The second is of course the location. The hotel is currently located right next of the Yongsan District Office, at the west end of the Itaewon area. This is in itself a popular location, but this will be even more so in a decade or so. Right in front of this complex will be Seoul's Yongsan Park (SEOUL | Yongsan Park | Pro), and there will also be a station located only 500 meters south on the Shinbundang Line once the line extends to Yongsan Station. Just south of the hotel is the site of the UN Command, also about to be begin construction (SEOUL | Yongsan United Nations Command Redevelopment | Pro). And slightly more to the east, most of the neighborhood of Hannam (part of Hannam New Town) will be developed. So this is a very hot locations, and a luxury residence complex there could have a lot of success.




























Current hotel:











Daum 카페











[단독][fn마켓워치] 현대건설, 2500억에 크라운호텔 품에 안았다


[파이낸셜뉴스] 현대건설이 우여곡절 끝에 이태원 알짜 부지로 꼽히는 크라운호텔 최종 인수에 성공했다. 30일 투자은행(IB)업계에 따르면 크라운호텔의 매각 주간사인 존스랑라살(JLL)은 크라운호텔의 우선협상대상자인




news.naver.com


----------



## aquaticko

Woah. That is incredibly gorgeous. Here's to hoping it turns out like the renders.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Lotte preparing masterplan to completely redevelop the original Lotte World site*

Lotte has announced that it is preparing a masterplan for the entire redevelopment of the Lotte World complex. We're of course talking about the complex on the West side of the Seokchon Lake (not the one with the Lotte World Tower), which was completed in 1989, and which host the Lotte World Adventure amusement park.

I think that this is a very welcome development. The amusement park itself has started to show its age quite a lot, and it's difficult to improve the park given the physical constraints. So it struggles to attract young people. With the opening of more modern parks (Lotte World Adventure Busan, Legoland, a potential Shinsegae Park project in Songsan/Hwaseong, the competition with Everland which can improve more), as well as the current demographic situation, it's not easy for the park, and this probably won't improve. Besides the park, some of the complex's other facilities have also been somewhat cannibalized by the new Lotte World Mall and Tower (east of the lake). The department store has seen competition from the Lotte World Mall (and especially Avenuel), there's a competition for the demand for the food courts, for the Lotte Mart, Lotte Hi-Mart with similar facilities in the Lotte World Mall. As for cultural venue, there is a bit of overlap between the Charlotte Theater and the Lotte Concert Hall. And lastly, the Lotte Hotel has been overshadowed by the Signiel Hotel within Lotte World Tower.

So it's not a surprise that Lotte wants to redevelop the site. It's really not looking all that great now, and will likely continue to lose patronage if nothing is done. At this point it's still completely unknown how Lotte would want to redevelop the site. At minimum, they would need to to a complete remodeling of the core facilities (amusement park, hotel, department store), to be able to complete with more modern alternatives (including the new Lotte World Mall/Tower just across the street). But more likely, I think that they will remove some of the facilities, to either expand others, or to focus on other uses of the land. If they want to keep the amusement park, they might need to expand it because otherwise it would be difficult to include a flagpole attraction such as a high-intensity roller coaster. Otherwise, if they keep it the park within its current confines, it will be difficult to do anything groundbreaking. Or, they could decide to remove the park entirely. Likewise, the Lotte Hotel could be removed, or maybe turned into a slightly cheaper hotel (Lotte City Hotel, or L7, which Lotte has developed a lot over these past few years) to not compete too directly with Signiel. Likewise, do they need to keep a department store in its current form? It's quite possible that Lotte will propose the inclusion of a office tower or even some housing (officetel) on the site as well. Of course the land is not so big, but they could build taller to accommodate more new facilities, and what they can clearly do is expand on the large car park connected to the rest of the complex to the west.

Needless to say, nothing has been decided yet. Lotte will probably not finalize anything internally until next year or the year after that, and it will be a few more years before construction can begin. So it will at the very least take 5 years before we can see this project start construction, but it will be interesting to see what plans they have.



















https://www.meconomynews.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=65215











잠실 롯데월드, 개장 33년 만에 디즈니랜드급 테마파크로 새단장한다


롯데그룹이 서울 잠실 롯데월드 재개발을 추진 중인 것으로 전해졌다.




www.insight.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Urban Design Competition for the redevelopment of Yeouido Park*

Seoul City has announced the results of an urban idea design competition for the redevelopment and improvement of Yeouido Park. We're talking here about the park in the middle of Yeouido (where the airport runway was), not the Yeouido Hangang Park.

After Yeouido stopped being used as an airport, this area became a giant plaza for 20 years or so. Eventually, Yeouido Park was completed slightly over 20 years ago. To be honest, it's still a fairly good park, very green, quite spacious and with a fairly nice design, and is relatively popular. However, I think that there are 3 weakness which makes it a bit underwhelming.
The first one is that it is a bit difficult to access, separated by large roads. The most is of course Yeouido-ro to the South East, which separates the park from the busiest area of Yeouido. Yeouido-ro has a width of almost 80 meters, with over 15 lanes of traffic (and with on top of that taxi stops, and bus transfer platforms) so it can discourage people from going to the park. Secondly is the fact that the part of the park farthest from the Han River is not as good. They have retained a huge central concrete plaza which is underused, and the green section of the park further South West of this plaza is a bit small and not so beautiful. So while 60% of the park (closest to the Han River) is good, there's a good 30-40% which isn't all that great and underused. Lastly, you have the competition from the Yeouido Hangang Park and Setgang Parks. These were completed later (mostly by 2010) and are more popular, so naturally the Yeouido Park has been a bit less used.

So the city has held a design competition, with 118 participants, of which it has published the 20 selected projects. Many of these projects include the creation of a concert/theater facility or a opera house, or some other kinds of cultural facilities. Some others try to make the park greener and to bridge it with nearby areas by connecting it with pedestrian decks. Another one is very ambitious as it would connect the waterways of the park with the Han river on both ends, with the river flowing through the park, and the park being connected directly with the Yeouido Hangang Park and Setgang Park underneath the main roads. That sounds like an expensive proposal, but an interesting one nonetheless.

None of these proposals have been approved or formally vetted by the city, but will serve as a basis for the city's plans to improve or redevelop the park.

Whatever they do, I do hope that they could also find a way to slightly expand the park by doing a road diet on the huge Yeouido-ro. I'm sure it would be easy to reduce the width of the road from almost 80 meters to something like 50 (which is still very wide). That should be doable with transportation in Yeouido being significantly improved over the years. In 2005, the Yoeuido Bus Transfer Center opened, followed by the all-important Seoul Subway Line 9 in 2009. The Jemulpo Tunnel, which starts in Yeouido opened next year. Up next will be the Sillim LRT line, opening next month. We'll then have the Sinansan Line opening in 2025, as well as the Seobu Line and the GTX B Line, which will start construction in the next couple of years. Transportation has improved a lot in Yeouido, and such a big road is overkill.






















































서울시, 여의도공원 탈바꿈할 시민우수제안 20점 선정 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 문다영 기자 = 서울시는 '여의도공원 미래모습 시민아이디어 공모전'을 열어 우수 아이디어 20개를 최종 선정했다고 11일 밝혔...




www.yna.co.kr













시민이 상상하는 여의도공원은… 서울시, 아이디어 공모전


서울 여의도공원이 세계적인 문화공원으로 탈바꿈하려면 어떻게 바뀌어야 할까. 서울 시민들의 아이디어는 다채로웠다. 공원에 오페라하우스, 공연장을 짓거나 주변 지역과 보행 데크·지하 통로로 연결해 쉽게 오갈 수 있도록 하자는 제안이 나왔다. 서울시는 ‘여의도공원 미래모습 시민아이...




www.segye.com













"여의도공원을 글로벌 문화공원으로"…시민제안 담는다


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울시가 여의도공원을 세계적인 문화공원으로 탈바꿈하기 위해 실시한 시민 아이디어 공모전에서 20개의 우수 아이디어를 선정했다고 11일 밝혔다




newsis.com













여의도공원, 어떻게 바뀌나? 반짝이는 시민 아이디어 공개


서울시대표소통포털 - 내 손안에 서울




mediahub.seoul.go.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Works begin on the renovation project of the Gwanghwamun KT West building*
> 
> The major renovation of this large building on Gwanghwamun Avenue is finally starting, with the building expected to be closed for 3 years as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KT, 광화문 사옥 35년만에 전면 재단장…‘디지코’ 세상 연다
> 
> 
> [에너지경제신문=정희순 기자] 지난 1986년 세워진 KT가 광화문 사옥이 35년 만에 재정비에 들어갔다. KT는 상징적인 건물인 광화문 서관을 리모델링해 이곳을 광화문 일대를 연..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ekn.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 한국 ICT의 광화문 성지, 3년간 '쉼'…40년 된 KT사옥 재정비 - 머니투데이
> 
> 
> 체신부·정통부·방통위도 머무른 'ICT 중심지'2500평 땅값, 개발제한에도 공시가 4600억원"세종로 100번지" KT 광화문 웨스트 사옥(서관)이 리모...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.mt.co.kr


*Work on renovation project of the Gwanghwamun KT West building*

After a few months during which there was little noticeable work going on, things seem to have started in earnest regarding the renovation of this building:












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul plans to rebuild underground Gangbuk Expressway and urban section of Gyeongbu Expressway*

Some important news regarding expressways in Seoul last week, as the city announced plans to rebuild underground the Gangbuk Expressway and the urban section of the Gyeongbu Expressway. This announcement was made by Mayor Oh during a visit to Madrid, taking inspiration from the Madrid Río Park project

The Gangbuk Expressway is the expressway that goes along the Han river, on the North bank of the river, while the Gyeongbu Expressway is the main expressway in Korea, connecting Seoul with Busan, with its urban section stretching from Yangjae to Hannam IC. These are maybe the 2 most important highways passing through Seoul, along with Olympic-daero (the Gangbuk Expressway equivalent on the South bank), and these roads are heavily congested, with average speed of 31.9kph on Gangbuk Expressway and 28.3kph on the urban Gyeongbu Expressway.

First of all, these are not the only such projects in Seoul. Already under construction and partially completed are the Dongbu Ganseon Expressway and the Seobu Ganseon Expressway. Furthermore, the central government recently announced that it would rebuild underground highways leading into Seoul ([ROK] South Korea | road infrastructure • expressways • 대한민국), including the other section of the Gyeongbu Expressway South of Yangjae.

As for these new projects just announced, they are not completely new either, and have already been proposed in the past, in one way or the other. As for the Gangbuk Expressway, the 17.4km expressway will be supplanted by a new road built underground. The new tunnel will have 3 lanes in each direction. On the existing road, the number of lanes in each direction will be reduced from 4 to 3, with the reclaimed space used for pedestrian use and to better connect with the parks. And for the 7km-long urban Gyeongbu Expressway, which has currently 4 lanes in each direction, it would be replaced by a tunnel with 6 lanes in each direction instead. The existing highway would mostly be replaced by a linear park, with some minor surface-level non-controlled accessed roads rebuilt instead on the side of the park.

The project will cost around KRW 2.5 billion, and is expected to be completed by 2032 for the tunnels (and 2035 for the full transformation of the existing roads). I think that these kinds of projects have to be done in a pragmatic way, because many of the potential issues are specific engineering challenges, like connecting tunnels with nearby streets, or managing the height differences between the streets, highways, rivers. So I wouldn't be surprised if this project ends up costing more than initially planned, or taking more time to get built.










































서울 경부간선도로-강변북로...2031년까지 전부 지하화


서울시내 '경부간선도로'와 '강변북로'가 2031년까지 앞으로 9년간 전체 구간이 '지하 도로'로 전환됩니다.서울시는 오늘 '시내 도로공간'의 국제 경쟁력을 높이기 위해 '경부간선도로'와 '강변북로'에 대한 '지하 도로 전환사업'을 시행할 것이라고 밝혔습니다.전국 도시 가운데 현재 사용하고 있는 '도심 핵심 도로'를 '지하 도로로 전환하는 사업'은 서울시가 처음입니다. 서울시는 '지하도로'로 전환되는 현재 '경부간선도로'와 '강변북로' 지상 공간에 대해서는 '강변의 자연과 문화 콘텐츠'를 담는 공간으로 조성할 계획입니다.해당 구간은



news.bbsi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Daewoo E&C proposes '118 PROJECT' for Hannam District 2.*
> 
> 
> Daewoo E&C, which bid for the Hannam District 2 redevelopment project, announced on the 7th that it has presented the '118 Project' containing a design plan to increase the number of floors in the complex from 14 to 21.
> 
> According to Daewoo E&C, the most striking part of the 118 project is the change in layout and height. Based on the '2040 Seoul Urban Master Plan', Daewoo E&C proposed a design by raising the highest number of floors from 14 to 21.
> 
> View attachment 3994322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994329
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994331
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 대우건설, 한남2구역에 '118 PROJECT' 제안
> 
> 
> 대우건설은 한남2구역 재개발사업( 한남써밋) 입찰에 대안설계와 함께 '118 PROJECT'를 별도로 제시했다고 7일 밝혔다. 118 PROJECT에서 가장 눈에 띄는 것은 단지의 배치와 높이 변화다. 회사 측은 기존 원안설계의 ㄷ, ㄹ, ㅁ 형 주동 배치를 전면 수정해 건폐율을 32%에서 23%로 낮췄다.'2040 서울도시기본계획'을 근거로 최고 층수 14층인 원안설계 대비 7개층이 상향된 21층의 설계를 통해...
> 
> 
> 
> biz.newdaily.co.kr


*Daewoo E&C edges out Lotte E&C to win construction contract for Hannam District 2 Redevelopment*

As mentioned recently, Lotte and Daewoo recently completed for the redevelopment of the Hannam District 2, and Daewoo E&C has finally been selected by homeowners to lead this redevelopment. The name of the project will be *Hannam Summit*. The current height of the project is 14 floors (90 meters), but depending on negotiations with Seoul, with the current relaxing of height regulations, the height could be increased to 21 floors (118 meters). Under the current scope, the project will include 30 buildings, with 1537 housing units.



























한남2구역, 대우건설 명품단지 '한남써밋'으로 탈바꿈


[파이낸셜뉴스] 서울 한남2구역이 대우건설의 명품 단지 '한남써밋'(조감도)으로 탈바꿈한다. 두달여간 전개된 수주전에서 대우건설이 시공권을 따내면서 한남동 재개발사업에 본격적으로 속도가 붙을 전망이다. 현재 계획은 최고 14층이지만 고도제한이 완화될 경우 최대 21층으로 높이겠다는 청사진을 제시한 게 결..




www.fnnews.com













`한남2구역` 거머쥔 대우건설, 창사 이래 최대 실적


올 하반기 서울 도시정비사업 최대어로 꼽히는 `한남2구역` 재개발 사업 시공권을 거머쥔 대우건설은 올해 누적 수주액 4조 6289억원을 기록했다고 7일 밝혔다. 작년 수주액 3조 8992억원을 넘어서는 창사 이래 최대 실적이다. 그래픽=문승용 기자.서울의 대표적인 고...




www.edaily.co.kr













한남2구역, 대우건설이 시공권 따내


조합원 760표 중 410표 얻어 올해 서울 정비사업 ‘최대어’로 꼽히던 서울 용산구 ‘한남2구역’ 재개발 사업 수주전에서 대우건설이 승리했다. 대우건설은 5일 열린 한남2구역 재개발 조합 임시총회에서 410표를 얻




n.news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Height of reconstruction of Sibeom Apartments increased to 65 floors and 200 meters*
> 
> Following up on my previous post, it seems that there has been a further change of plan with a further increase in the height of the apartments. Initially the Sibeom Apartments were planned to be rebuilt at 50 floors, with the adjacent Hanyang Apartments thrown in the mix as a unified project at a height of 60 floors. Then I shared the renders you see above, announcing height of 50 floors for Sibeom Apartments. However, I failed to notice that it was actually already increased to 60 floors, with the tallest buildings in the North-East corner.
> 
> Whatever the cast might be, 50 or 60, now this is apparently in the process of being increased. The city is now planning to increase the height to 65 floors, and the maximum height would be set at 200 meters. The floor area ratio has also been increased from 372% to 399%.
> 
> For me it doesn't make that much of a difference anyway... For housing it will only be for a couple of towers, so the increase in housing units won't be very significant. And for height and skyscraper architecture enthusiasts, I don't think it matters all that much either. It's capped at 200m anyway because of the 63 Building, and at 200 meters, 60 floors is already quite a lot. It's not too easy to cram 65 floors into 200 meters in a visually appealing way.
> 
> Actually, I'd rather they increase the height of some of the smaller apartment complex in the Western part of Yeouido (Gongjak, Seoul, Gwangjang Apartments for example), where it would be easier to rebuild them in the 200~300 meter range, with smaller lots of only a couple of towers, directly in the vicinity of the surrounding office skyscrapers.
> 
> But anyway, the news of the day is the increase of the height of the Sibeom Apartments from 60 (and even before 50) to 65 floors. Stay tuned for more in the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "시범아파트 재건축 65층 가능"…여의도 최고 높이 추진
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 여의도 시범아파트가 최고 65층 높이의 초고층 단지로 탈바꿈할 전망이다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 시범아파트 65층으로 높인다…여의도 최고층 재건축 될 듯
> 
> 
> 서울 여의도의 노후 단지인 시범아파트의 재건축 높이 제한이 최고 60층에서 65층으로 완화될 전망이다. 20일 서울시에 따르면 시는 이달 초 시범아파트 소유주 등을 대상으로 설명회를 열어 이런 내용의 신속통합기획(신
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.news.naver.com


*Formal approval for the reconstruction of the Sibeom Apartments in Yeouido*

Some more news on the topic of the reconstruction of the Sibeom Apartment complexe in Yeouido. The reconstruction has been approved, with the public-private partnership scheme, and will move forward. The height will be capped at 200 meters, and 65 floors (exactly the same height as Cheongnyangni Station Lotte Castle Sky L-65, for reference). The new complex will have 2,500 homes, up from 1,584 today. The zoning of the apartment complex will formally be changed in the first half of next year ahead of the reconstruction.

Only some of the buildings will reach 65 floors, to maintain a varied skyline and to ensure that the iconic 63 Building remains the tallest building in the area. The new complex will also allow for greater access to the Han River park, larger sidewalks, green space, and be partially mixed-use with some office space as well.

Also, due to the size of this project as well as its recent progress, I'm creating a dedicated thread to talk about it: SEOUL | Yeouido Sibeom Apartments Reconstruction | 200m...




























































Seoul approves reconstruction of oldest apartment complex in Seoul's Yeouido


The Seoul city government has approved the reconstruction of the oldest apartment complex in the city's Yeouido district to turn it into a high-rise complex that houses 2,500 households and includes a 65-story building, officials said Monday.




www.koreatimes.co.kr













51년된 여의도 시범아파트 최고 65층으로 재건축…신속통합기획안 확정


2500세대 건립…내년 상반기 정비구역 지정 전망 한강 조망 전망대·수변 문화공원·입체 보행교 등 신설 예정 서울 여의도에서 가장 오래된 아파트인 시범아파트가 최고 65층, 2500세대 규모로 재건축된다. 서울시는




n.news.naver.com













여의도 시범아파트 최고 65층 재건축…신속통합기획안 확정 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 고은지 기자 = 서울 여의도에서 가장 오래된 아파트인 시범아파트가 최고 65층 2천500세대로 재건축된다.




www.yna.co.kr













여의도 시범아파트, 최고 65층 변신…U자형 스카이라인


[서울=뉴시스] 권혁진 기자 = 서울 여의도에서 가장 오래된 시범아파트가 최고 65층으로 탈바꿈한다




newsis.com













여의도 최고(最古) 시범아파트, 최고(最高) 65층 재탄생


■ 서울시 신통기획안 확정63빌딩 조화 ‘U자 스카이라인’문화 공원 · 입체보행교도 조성서울시, 내일 도심 기..




www.munhwa.com







Daum 카페


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Formal approval for the reconstruction of the Sibeom Apartments in Yeouido*
> 
> Some more news on the topic of the reconstruction of the Sibeom Apartment complexe in Yeouido. The reconstruction has been approved, with the public-private partnership scheme, and will move forward. The height will be capped at 200 meters, and 65 floors (exactly the same height as Cheongnyangni Station Lotte Castle Sky L-65, for reference). The new complex will have 2,500 homes, up from 1,584 today. The zoning of the apartment complex will formally be changed in the first half of next year ahead of the reconstruction.
> 
> Only some of the buildings will reach 65 floors, to maintain a varied skyline and to ensure that the iconic 63 Building remains the tallest building in the area. The new complex will also allow for greater access to the Han River park, larger sidewalks, green space, and be partially mixed-use with some office space as well.
> 
> Also, due to the size of this project as well as its recent progress, I'm creating a dedicated thread to talk about it: SEOUL | Yeouido Sibeom Apartments Reconstruction | 200m...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul approves reconstruction of oldest apartment complex in Seoul's Yeouido
> 
> 
> The Seoul city government has approved the reconstruction of the oldest apartment complex in the city's Yeouido district to turn it into a high-rise complex that houses 2,500 households and includes a 65-story building, officials said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koreatimes.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51년된 여의도 시범아파트 최고 65층으로 재건축…신속통합기획안 확정
> 
> 
> 2500세대 건립…내년 상반기 정비구역 지정 전망 한강 조망 전망대·수변 문화공원·입체 보행교 등 신설 예정 서울 여의도에서 가장 오래된 아파트인 시범아파트가 최고 65층, 2500세대 규모로 재건축된다. 서울시는
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.news.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 여의도 시범아파트 최고 65층 재건축…신속통합기획안 확정 | 연합뉴스
> 
> 
> (서울=연합뉴스) 고은지 기자 = 서울 여의도에서 가장 오래된 아파트인 시범아파트가 최고 65층 2천500세대로 재건축된다.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yna.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 여의도 시범아파트, 최고 65층 변신…U자형 스카이라인
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 권혁진 기자 = 서울 여의도에서 가장 오래된 시범아파트가 최고 65층으로 탈바꿈한다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 여의도 최고(最古) 시범아파트, 최고(最高) 65층 재탄생
> 
> 
> ■ 서울시 신통기획안 확정63빌딩 조화 ‘U자 스카이라인’문화 공원 · 입체보행교도 조성서울시, 내일 도심 기..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.munhwa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페


Here are some clearer renderings from Seoul's Youtube channel:


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Planned demolition of the Hoeyeon Citizens Apartments*

Some interesting news, not really in scale, but more about how it symbolizes the change in policy between different mayoral administrations. It has just been announced that Seoul will demolish the Hoeyeon Citizens Apartments, which are located in Jund-gu, right at the foot of Namsan. This apartment complex, with 352 units, was built in 1970, and was one of the first apartments built in Korea, to allow people leaving in poor conditions back in the 1960s to move to better accomodation. However, this apartment was built to poor standards, and there are concerns about the structural integrity of the concrete and the building. At 10 floors, the complex also lacks elevators, which is a big inconvenience, and overall is extremely worn down. Being at the foot of the mountain, the apartments are not really well lit, and on top of that they built some sort of road at the height of the 5th floor or so, so apartments below are even darker. The apartments are also quite far away from the subway station, on with their elevation, it's inconvenient to walk to the subway, with only narrow streets nearby.

So, the apartments are scheduled to be demolished, with the city currently compensating homeowners, and the demolition planned to be completed by next year. What's interesting is that during the previous administration, mayor Park Won-soon wanted to preserve these buildings, and to refurbish them to serve as a home for artists or young entrepreneurs. The apartments had already recently been used in movies/TV a couple of times as a typical old/dangerous Korean apartment, so the plan was to keep this legacy. But the project didn't gain much traction, because of the very important amount of renovation which would have to be undertaken given the state of the building, and the fact that its location and constraints of the plot limited its potential appeal. So it was difficult to make any renovation project work, and the project was put on hold.

But with Mayor Oh returning to power, he has now decided again to simply demolish the building (which was his original plan to begin with during his first term as mayor 15 years ago or so). I believe it's the right thing to do. I'm all for conservation when possible, but I don't think this was the right place to do so. The apartment's commercial value is just too low, it's in too bad of a state of disrepair, the location was just too inconvenient, and while it did appear on TV/films, it had never become a famous place in its own right. And on top of that, since it's at the foot of the mountain, it slightly obstructs the view of Namsan for the rest of the neighborhood. Demolition should be completed next year. It will not be replaced by new housing. Most likely a small park will be built in its stead, maybe with some other local public facilities as well.


















서울 한복판 엘베 없는 10층 아파트, 53년만에 철거되는 사연


서울 시내 노후 아파트의 대명사로 넷플릭스 드라마 '스위트홈'을 비롯해 영화와 TV예능 프로그램의 단골 소재로 나왔던 중구 '회현제2시민아파트'가 준공 53년 만에 철거 수순을 밟게 된다. 건물 외형을 보존하고 리모




n.news.naver.com


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Plans for the redevelopment of the Crown Hotel in Itaewon*
> 
> Apparently, the designs below are those for the redevelopment of the Crown Hotel in Yongsan, which had recently been bought by a consortium led by Hyundai E&C to redevelop it as a high-end residential area. It was a popular hotels for foreigners, located in front of the Yongsan Garrison and near Itaewon, but was starting to show its age.
> 
> Obviously this new project isn't really huge or anything, but it's interesting for a few reasons. The first one is the design itself, which looks very unique, and looks like a church's organ. It's not going to be a huge building by any mean, but should nonetheless by quite impressive.
> 
> The second is of course the location. The hotel is currently located right next of the Yongsan District Office, at the west end of the Itaewon area. This is in itself a popular location, but this will be even more so in a decade or so. Right in front of this complex will be Seoul's Yongsan Park (SEOUL | Yongsan Park | Pro), and there will also be a station located only 500 meters south on the Shinbundang Line once the line extends to Yongsan Station. Just south of the hotel is the site of the UN Command, also about to be begin construction (SEOUL | Yongsan United Nations Command Redevelopment | Pro). And slightly more to the east, most of the neighborhood of Hannam (part of Hannam New Town) will be developed. So this is a very hot locations, and a luxury residence complex there could have a lot of success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum 카페
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [단독][fn마켓워치] 현대건설, 2500억에 크라운호텔 품에 안았다
> 
> 
> [파이낸셜뉴스] 현대건설이 우여곡절 끝에 이태원 알짜 부지로 꼽히는 크라운호텔 최종 인수에 성공했다. 30일 투자은행(IB)업계에 따르면 크라운호텔의 매각 주간사인 존스랑라살(JLL)은 크라운호텔의 우선협상대상자인
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.naver.com


Fences are up at Crown Hotel as of Aug 2022.



















Recent satellite images show that work has begun on the previous United Nations Command Center.






















































I did hesitate before posting this because it's very close to where the tragic events at Itaewon unfolded before Halloween. My heart goes out to all the families and friends scarred by the incident and who continue to be scarred by the lack of accountability shown by the government officials.


----------



## Victoria123

Krafton New HQ in Seongsu-dong. 
If it reminds you of AmorePacific's HQ in Yongsan, that's because it's designed by the same architect,
David Chipperfield

























크래프톤 성수 신사옥(성수동 이마트 본사 부지): 데이비드 치퍼필드 설계


이마트 성수 본사 사옥을 재건축하는 크래프톤 성수 신사옥 조감도가 공개되었습니다. 지난해 10월 이마트...




m.blog.naver.com


----------



## FRANHMEZ

Offices in Seoul seem to be very scattered around, isn't it? There is no main CBD it seems


----------



## Ecopolisia

FRANHMEZ said:


> Offices in Seoul seem to be very scattered around, isn't it? There is no main CBD it seems


Hmm?..Yes, Seoul actually have one or two.I suppose the main ones would be these CBDs, like Yeouido and Gangnam.You welcome, I think😅🙃👍


----------



## aquaticko

FRANHMEZ said:


> Offices in Seoul seem to be very scattered around, isn't it? There is no main CBD it seems


Arguably, Seoul has three. 

Probably the largest in terms of population is from in Jongno-gu around Seoul Station, north to Gwanghwamun, and east between metro lines 1 and 4 (line 2 runs in the middle of those two), about to Dongdaemun. There are dozens of tall buildings there, but most are under or a little over 100m.

The next largest would be Yeouido. The entire island is called Korea's "Manhattan", as Korea's finance industry is heavily concentrated there. It's home to the 63 Building, as well as multiple and an increasing number of other skyscrapers: Parc One, the FKI Tower, International Finance Center, and multiple others proposed or under construction. Metro Line 1 runs just to the east of the island itself, connecting Yeouido to Jongno, with growing Yongsan between them. This is Seoul's central spine, and seems poised to become even more so in the future given the number of developments along this southwest-northeast axis.

The third is well-known Gangnam, predominantely along Teheran-ro/metro Line 2's southeastern segment. This is the only out-of-line major CBD in Seoul, connected to the others by lines 2, 9, and 3. The rapid growth of this area over the past few decades is a big part of the impetus for the under-construction GTX lines, which will provide much faster access between all 3 when fully built-out in the 2030's.

Seoul is definitely a polycentric city, but as successful as the metro system has been in concentrating urbanization within Seoul, the GTX will likely further concentrate _that_ urbanization further along the city's western spine (Yeouido-Yongsan-Jongno) and Gangnam. I have seen some discouraging news items saying that the recent Itaewon disaster emphasizes the risks of overcrowding as a problem of overconcentration of transit on the city's subway, but that really just shows how successful a subway is in providing urban transit that so many people rely on it. I hope what it does is stops the future bean-countering of Seoul's rail projects, and emphasizes the dire need for _even more_ rail transit than there is already. Korea's demographic boom is well behind it, but it'll be a long time before Seoul's a metro area of <20 million people (assuming the country's demographic crisis ever gets that bad), so fast, intensive transportation capacities will be necessary for the far-foreseeable future.


----------



## kimahrikku1

aquaticko said:


> Arguably, Seoul has three.
> 
> Probably the largest in terms of population is from in Jongno-gu around Seoul Station, north to Gwanghwamun, and east between metro lines 1 and 4 (line 2 runs in the middle of those two), about to Dongdaemun. There are dozens of tall buildings there, but most are under or a little over 100m.
> 
> The next largest would be Yeouido. The entire island is called Korea's "Manhattan", as Korea's finance industry is heavily concentrated there. It's home to the 63 Building, as well as multiple and an increasing number of other skyscrapers: Parc One, the FKI Tower, International Finance Center, and multiple others proposed or under construction. Metro Line 1 runs just to the east of the island itself, connecting Yeouido to Jongno, with growing Yongsan between them. This is Seoul's central spine, and seems poised to become even more so in the future given the number of developments along this southwest-northeast axis.
> 
> The third is well-known Gangnam, predominantely along Teheran-ro/metro Line 2's southeastern segment. This is the only out-of-line major CBD in Seoul, connected to the others by lines 2, 9, and 3. The rapid growth of this area over the past few decades is a big part of the impetus for the under-construction GTX lines, which will provide much faster access between all 3 when fully built-out in the 2030's.
> 
> Seoul is definitely a polycentric city, but as successful as the metro system has been in concentrating urbanization within Seoul, the GTX will likely further concentrate _that_ urbanization further along the city's western spine (Yeouido-Yongsan-Jongno) and Gangnam. I have seen some discouraging news items saying that the recent Itaewon disaster emphasizes the risks of overcrowding as a problem of overconcentration of transit on the city's subway, but that really just shows how successful a subway is in providing urban transit that so many people rely on it. I hope what it does is stops the future bean-countering of Seoul's rail projects, and emphasizes the dire need for _even more_ rail transit than there is already. Korea's demographic boom is well behind it, but it'll be a long time before Seoul's a metro area of <20 million people (assuming the country's demographic crisis ever gets that bad), so fast, intensive transportation capacities will be necessary for the far-foreseeable future.



Yes, you covered everything perfectly. I just figured I might give out a few more details, for those who don't know Seoul's layout so much.

First of all, Seoul is a very big city. 10 million, with an urban area of 25 million. Unlike many world cities in which there is a lot of urban sprawl and the city slowly fades into suburbs, Seoul is quite different. the city proper is surrounded by mountains, and within this city proper the density is quite constant (no drop off from one natural center to less dense areas away from the center). And the rest of the metropolitan areas is separated by the mountains, so there are more like satellite cities than suburbs.

As mentioned, Seoul has 3 city centers which are all quite on different ends of the city proper. For comparison, a city like Tokyo also has different centers (Marunouchi/Ginza, Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ginza, Nihonbashi, Ikebukuro, Ueno...), but they are still all resolutely within the overall city center, and basically all on or inside the Yamanote Line.

On the map below, Seoul's main CBDs are in Blue. The first one, North of the river, is the historical center and is roughly within the old city wall (and extends up to Seoul Station on the west side). It's the most touristic, the most walkable, and has the highest density of subway stops. Many institutional entities are located there, and is the most varied. However, it feels a bit older, and office developments are limited by the existing layout, as well as by the needs for preservations of historical/cultural sites (including height limits). This area feels most like Tokyo or even some European capitals, at least layout wise.

The second one is Gangnam, in the South East. It has become the most important one economically. The area of this CBD is bigger than the historical CBD, and is where most of the big companies are located. It's the economic heart of Korea. In this area, there are large squarish megablocks, with office buildings almost entirely on the main avenues (mostly Tehran-ro, Yeongdong-daero and Gangnam-daero), with areas away from the big blocks still mostly residential. Gangnam is very commercial, but none all that touristic because it's very big and less walkable with a bit less touristic landmarks. It feels most like other recently urbanzied megacities in Asia, like Shanghai, or even a bit like Dubai along the main avenues.

The last one is Yeouido, in the South West. It is by far the smallest one, especially since within Yeouido only the central part is truly for office use, so the market is smaller. East Yeouido is residential, and West Yeouido is the home of the National Assembly. Yeouido has fairly small but very rectangular blocks, and in central Yeouido the density of skyscrapers is the highest in Seoul. Yeouido is almost entirely dedicated to the financial industry (apart from some institutions and media due to the proximity with the National Assembly). The skyscraper area itself is not touristic, but Yeouido's proximity with the river and its parks car make the waterfront quite touristic. The business hub sometimes includes the nearby areas of Yeongdeungpo and Noryangjin.

Then we have 7 secondary centers, in orange on the map. Starting from West to East:

Magok: the newest one, which was just developed. It's the farthest away from the city center, but close to the airports, and especially Gimpo. It's quite large and still under development, but is mostly where many large groups put their R&D centers
Gasan/Daerim: in the South West, and includes Guro and Gasan Digital City it was previously a center for light manufacturing, this area was turned into an office area, with many of the buildings completed 15 years ago or so. Not so many big companies here, as it's often the HQ for mid-sized companies in the manufacturing industry
Sangam/Susaek: Also known as Digital Media City, most of the development was completed in the last 10 to 5 years. It's especially a media hub, with many TV networks and other media production companies operating there
Yongsan: the geographical center of Seoul was previously under-developed, because of hilly terrain, the Namsan mountain, as well as especially the US Army's Yongsan Garrison and the Yongsan Train Depot. Now extremely gentrified and multicultural, there is a small business area near Yongsan Station. With the planned transformation of the train depot into the Yongsan International Business District, and of the Yongsan Garrison into a park the size of Manhattan's Central Park, and luxury housing, it's trending upwards very quickly
Cheongnyangni/Wangsimni: these are Seoul's main gateways from the East, and are especially rail hubs (Wangsimni mostly for subway; Cheongnyangni for high-speed and intercity rail). The areas is still quite underdeveloped, but will soon benefit from even more rail, and the hubs are growing (especially Cheongyangni right now). Still, the number of big offices there remains quite small
Changdong/Sanggye: A local hub, for the North and North East of Seoul. Still quite minor for now, but the area should see some changes in the future, especially near Changdong Station (new skyscraper complex, GTX Line C, mall on top of station, 2 new museums, Seoul's largest indoor arena, and potentially a medical and bioscience hub
Jamsil: very close to Gangnam, Jamsil is a rich area of Seoul, which has a business district with some large companies. It's also a touristic hub with the Lotte World complex (tower, mall, amusement park, lake). No additional big developments planned there, apart from reconstruction of big apartment complexes...

Then on this map there are 12 third-level centers, in green on the map. Starting from West to East:

Mokdong: developed 20 years ago, with some high-end residential housing, a few offices, included the SBS television network, and some public housing as well as commercial and sporting facilities. No big office developments to come, but many older apartment complexes are planned to be rebuilt
Yeonsinnae/Bulgwang: honestly there is almost nothing, this is by default the heart of the Eunpyeong district (which is physically isolated from the rest of the city by mountains, but there isn't all that much office wise, and it still feels underdeveloped. Maybe the upcoming opening of GTX A will help the development of that area a bit
Sinchon: Sinchon, as well as Hongdae, is the main university district in Korea. It's very famous for its shopping, as well as its nightlife. There are some offices here and there, with most developments come from the Hongdae side (rather than Sinchon)
Mapo/Gongdeok: not too far from Hongae/Sinchon, Gongdaek is a bit of a transit hub with 4 subway stations, with the area around the main intersection also having a few big office and residential towers along the avenues
Bongcheon: apart from being the natural center of business the Gwanak District, the area near Seoul National University Station is near Korea's most prestigious university, hence why it's a bit of a hub for scholars, research and academics overall
Sadang/Isu: nothing major but this area is fairly well-off and there are a few office buildings on the main Dongjak Avenue. It's also close to the area near Seocho Station which is also a hub for public and judicial matters (although the Seocho area is usually included in the greater Gangnam CBD)
Dongdaemun: at the Easternmost end of the historical CBD, and kind of part of that CBD. Dongdaemun is quite touristic and known for retail, especially for fashion. There are many mid-market fashion malls. There has been one recent major development here, the huge Dongdaemun Design Plaza which opened around 8 years ago
Mia: from Mia Sageori to Suyu, the main avenue is quite commercial, with a few offices as well as there is a large population in that area of Seoul, but there isn't all that much office-wise or much reasons for people to visit otherwise
Seongsu: an area which was a home for light manufacturing (especially car repairs or shoes), and that still feels quite industrial. But it has gentrified a lot during these past 5 years, with many hip commercial areas as well as mid-sized companies setting their offices there. Still an up-and-coming area, with the proximity of the Han River, Seoul Forest and more room for growth in that neighborhood
Mangu: while the overall district on Jungnang is one of the poorest in Seoul, Mangu (and Sangbong) is a rail hub for East Seoul. There are a few offices and redevelopment near these 2 stations
Suseo/Munjeong: Suseo is Korea's latest high-speed rail station, and the new gateway to Southern Seoul. The area near the station is growing, as the station keeps growing as well. On the other side of the river, the Munjeong Administrative Town is a fairly large business district which opened less than 5 years ago. There are many businesses which cater to the local court, police and detention center, and to judicial matters overall. Also nearby this recently developed area is the Garden5 Mall, and the Seoul Logistics Complex
Cheonho/Gangdong: the center of the Gangdong-district, which isn't a huge hug but has a bit of everything: some offices, some commercial areas and high-end housing

So there you have it, based on the map. A couple of these are a big of a stretch, like Yeonsinnae/Bulgwang, Sadang/Isu, or Mia, but I guess they wanted to have the map look visually balanced. Otherwise it's quite exhaustive. I'd just say that while here Gangnam includes Seocho, in many way Seocho could be considered a separate secondary or tertiary hub: it has many judicial public buildings and related businesses, a large hospital, Seoul's Express Bus Terminal Complex and busiest department store (Shinsegae Gangnam), as well high-end housing, and it does feel separate from Gangnam. Lastly, there's one future tertiary center which is currently under development: just next to the Han River on the South bank, at the very East of Seoul: Godeok, which will also have a mid-sized business district that is being built as we speak.


















서울 도심권 투자의 핵심(광역중심, 중심지 체계의 개편)


중심지 체계의 개편 광역중심 기능적으로 특화된 중심지 육성을 통한 권역별 균형발전 도모 - 광역중심은 도심의 글로벌 기능을 보완하면서, 업무, 상업 및 문화, 관광, R&D, 첨단산업 분야 등에서 특화된 광역 고용기반을 창출하고 확산함으로써 지역균형발전을 도모하는 역할을 수행한다. - 광역중심의 입지조건은 지역중심급 이상 중심지에서 신성장산업의 집적도, 광역철도의 연계성, 대규모 개발가용지, 별도의 개발계획 수립 여부 등을 기준으로 설정한다. 7개 광역중심의 특성 및 육성방향 용산(도심권) 역사도심인 한양도성 안에서 수용하기...



goodfellas5.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Seoul Harbor at Yeouido*

Mayor Oh has just announced plans for the Seoul Harbor, which would be located in Yeouido. It's actually a revival of his initial plans announced almost 15 years ago and which eventually fell through after he left the office.

The project is to build a harbor, mostly for cruise ships, on Yeouido. There is right now a small pier, but mostly for small ships. For reminder, while Seoul is near the estuary of the Han River, navigation is not possible, because the estuary is the border between the 2 Koreas. This was partially solved by the opening around a decade ago of a canal between Seoul and Incheon. And actually, in September of this year, the canal was increased in size to allow bigger ships of up to 1,000 tonnes to use the canal. The next step, which should be completed by 2023, will be for the current pier to be extended to a length of 95 meters (from 65 meters currently), allowing ships of up to 1,000 tonnes to actually dock in Yeouido (currently they can't and they just go around Yeouido without docking). But ultimately, the goal is to have in 2026 a brand new much bigger dock, which would have a capacity to welcome ships of up to 5,000 tonnes (beam of 20 meters, draft of 4.5 meters, freedboard of 10 meters, length of 130 meters). Since this facility will allow travelers from abroad to come to Korea, it would become a port of entry, and would require immigration facilities as well.

We'll see how this project moves forward, most likely there will also be a lot of opposition as this could be considered to be a very expensive projects for limited benefits.





















https://www.mk.co.kr/news/society/10529065











여의도서 배 타고 중국까지…국제여객터미널 '서울항' 만든다


여의도서 배 타고 중국까지…국제여객터미널 '서울항' 만든다, 서울시, '서울항' 사업 10년 만에 다시 추진 동북아시아 연결하는 국제항 기능 확대 수상 교통체계 구축…주요 관광지 연결 예정




www.hankyung.com













오세훈, 10여년 만에 다시 ‘서울항’ 추진···환경단체 “행정 낭비” 반발


지난 2010년 오세훈 서울시장 재선 당시 서울시가 역점 사업으로 추진하다 무산된 ‘서울항’이 ...




www.khan.co.kr


----------



## aquaticko

I’ve always been surprised that the Han is such an underutilized leisure location. A big, wide river running through the middle of a major city, made deep through various civil engineering projects over the decades, seems like a great location for pleasure cruising, rowing, speedboat racing, etc. I hope as Korea settles into its rich-country status, people are able to explore a variety of leisure activities.


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Approval of the reconstruction plans for the Wonhyo Apartment, and new riverside complex in Dongjak*
> 
> I had previously written about the reconstruction plans for the Wonhyo Apartments in Mapo, and shared with you the preliminary renders. Now, the project has been approved by the architectural committee, and here are the updated renders:
> 
> The buildings themselves look very "meh", but at least they have made an effort to break up the monotony with the different sizes and perspectives of the buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 용산 산호아파트 재건축 건축심의 통과후 사업 가속도
> 
> 
> 기본계획변경·지구단위계획 결정 고시펜트하우스·일반분양으로 수익 극대화 [하우징헤럴드=김상규 전문기자] 원효대교 북단 용산 한강변에 위치한 산호아파트 재건축사업(조합장 김현)이 건축심의를 통과하고 사업에 속도를 올리고 있다. 김 조합장은 한강 조망권, 특별건축구역 등의 장점을 갖추고 있는 만큼 분양성을 높이고 편리한 보금자리를 만들어 조합원들에게 이익이 돌아가는 사업을 진행하겠다고 말했다.▲원효아파트지구(산호아파트) 개발 기본계획(정비계획) 변경, 건축심의 통과2019년 제13차 서울특별시 도시계획위원회에서는 심의를 열어 원효아파트지
> 
> 
> 
> www.housingherald.co.kr


*For reconstruction of Wonhyo Sanho Apartments, plans for height to be increased from 35 to 47 floors*

As you may know, the Wonhyo Sanho Apartments are planned to be rebuilt. Located in Mapo, they are right in front of the river across from Yeouido and next to the future Yongsan International Business District, so it's an excellent location The current plans are for the apartments to be rebuilt to a height of 35 floors (8 buildings, 647 housing units). But, next month is expected to be announced by mayor Oh the 2040 Seoul City Masterplan, which should make official the scrapping of the 35-floor limit. If the rule is indeed scrapped, and depending on the new regulations, the homeowners instead plan to increase the height of the project from 35 to 47 floors. So that could be a new important building complex in front of the river coming in the not too distant future.


















'용산 한강변' 산호아파트…재건축 7부 능선 보인다


'용산 한강변' 산호아파트…재건축 7부 능선 보인다, 조합 사업시행인가 신청안 가결 정비창과 인접한 알짜 단지 최고 47층으로 높일 계획




www.hankyung.com


----------



## Victoria123

kimahrikku1 said:


> *For reconstruction of Wonhyo Sanho Apartments, plans for height to be increased from 35 to 47 floors*
> 
> As you may know, the Wonhyo Sanho Apartments are planned to be rebuilt. Located in Mapo, they are right in front of the river across from Yeouido and next to the future Yongsan International Business District, so it's an excellent location The current plans are for the apartments to be rebuilt to a height of 35 floors (8 buildings, 647 housing units). But, next month is expected to be announced by mayor Oh the 2040 Seoul City Masterplan, which should make official the scrapping of the 35-floor limit. If the rule is indeed scrapped, and depending on the new regulations, the homeowners instead plan to increase the height of the project from 35 to 47 floors. So that could be a new important building complex in front of the river coming in the not too distant future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '용산 한강변' 산호아파트…재건축 7부 능선 보인다
> 
> 
> '용산 한강변' 산호아파트…재건축 7부 능선 보인다, 조합 사업시행인가 신청안 가결 정비창과 인접한 알짜 단지 최고 47층으로 높일 계획
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hankyung.com


That's good. I think the architects could be a bit more "experimental" with this redevelopment to set the design language for the Yongsan IBD. It'd look like a wasted opportunity if it was built the way it's proposed right now, considering that it's a very visible location from many important vantage points in the area.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dangsan Station 1st and 2nd SK V1 Tower.*

Dangsan Station 1st SK V1 Tower has 5 floors below the ground and 35 floors above the ground (including the rooftop), with a total floor area of about 83,954.64㎡, including 558 knowledge industry centers, 72 knowledge industry centers (warehouses), 17 neighborhood living facilities, and 28 dormitories. 

The complex is planned to create a pleasant working environment by applying various specialized designs. The 1st SK V1 tower is proportional to its large total floor area, so there are flowways (walkways), community parks (resting areas), nature & aqua fields (waterside resting areas), Harmony Garden (open resting areas), Han River View Sky Lounge, etc.


















‘당산역 1,2차 SK V1 tower’ 11월 2차 단지 분양 예정







www.dnews.co.kr







https://www.ikld.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=264660


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Reconstruction of Mido Apartments in Daechi-dong (Gangnam District) with height of up to 50 floors*

Some more big news about large apartment reconstruction projects in Seoul. Obviously I don't mention all of them here, but this one is significant. The Daechi Mido Apartments (also known as the Hanbo Mido Mansion Apartments), is located in Daechi-dong, Gangnam district. It's just North of the Yangjae stream, and located near where many private academies are located, and across from the equally famous Eunma Apartments.

Built in 1983, the complex has 2,436 homes. The reconstruction will be done with the fast-tracked public-private partnership model that I had previously mentioned. As for the height, it will be capped at 50 floors, and this apartment complex will become one of the first complexes not bound by the 35-floor limit, which will be officially scrapped next month. The new complex will have 3,800 homes.

This project is still probably a couple of years away from starting construction, but it will be very interesting to see what they do with the design. While the quality of the buildings in recent apartment complexes is usually quite ok, the issue is that the bigger the complexes, the more the monotony of the designs has stood out. And this is true even for more recent apartments (Heliocity, Jamsil Park Rio, Godeok Gracium, The H Firstier I'Park, Raemian One Bailey...). I can't really think of a large apartment complex that hasn't looked quite meh... In many cases, smaller complexes have felt more natural without a copy-paste of similar buildings. That being said, so far, all of these major complexes have always been around 35 floors, so that would be one of the first large complexes reaching around 50 floors. Will that make the overall look more or less monotonous, I'm not quite sure yet... Let's hope for the best.






























https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/10538225











대치 미도아파트 최고 50층 짓는다…'35층 룰' 첫 폐지


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 강남의 대표적인 재건축 단지인 대치동 미도아파트가 최고 50층 대단지 아파트로 탈바꿈한다




newsis.com













대치동 미도아파트, 50층·3800세대로 재건축…'35층 규제’ 첫 폐지


대치동 미도아파트, 50층·3800세대로 재건축35층 규제 첫 폐지




www.chosun.com


----------



## Victoria123

Location: 노원구 상계동 771-3
Sang-gye Madeul Block Redevelopment


https://www.mk.co.kr/today-paper/view/2022/5317481/



























SH, 임대주택 '상계마들단지' 밑그림 그리다


서울시와 서울주택도시공사(이하 SH)가 노후공공임대단지 재정비사업 대상지인 '상계마들단지'의 밑그림을 완성했다.상계마들단지는 지난 1988년 준공돼 2001년부터 영구임대단지로 운영되고 있으며, 내진 구조 미적용으로 구조 안전성에 대한 우려와 더불어 엘리베이터 미설치, 주차공간 부족 등에 대한 개선 요구가 꾸준히 제기돼 왔다.이에 서울시는 지난 4월 18일 서울 임대주택 혁신 방안을 발표, 하계5단지에 이어 두 번째 노후공공임대단지 재정비사업 대상지로 상계마들단지를 선정, 국토교통부가 주최한 '대한민국 공공주택 설계공모대전'에 참여




www.conslove.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

For information, here is a nice recent article in English, which recaps many of the upcoming large-scale tall developments coming, especially regarding apartment reconstruction:


















Seoul's skyline to rise to new heights as limits are lifted


Seoul’s skyline is set to rise higher as residents push to have their buildings demolished and taller buildings put in their place.



koreajoongangdaily.joins.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

*New 47 floor residential project in Mia-ri*

Some more big residential projects coming, as there is a project for a 47-floor project in Mia-ri (Hawolgok-dong), on the site of what was previously a red-light district (Mia-ri Texas Village). This project has been in planning for a while, but will start soon. Lotte was selected last month as the bidder, and current tenants will move out starting next February. The new complex will have 2,244 homes.


















롯데건설, 도시정비사업 누적 수주액 4조 원 돌파 - 테크홀릭


[테크홀릭] 롯데건설이 서울시 성북구 하월곡동 일대 약 5만5112㎡ 부지에 지하 6층~지상 47층, 아파트 2244가구, 오피스텔 484실, ...




www.techholic.co.kr







https://www.edaily.co.kr/news/read?newsId=03611286632530640&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y











[단독] '미아리 텍사스촌' 사라진다…신월곡1구역 관리처분인가에 속도↑


▲신월곡 1구역 도시환경정비사업 조감도 (자료제공=롯데건설)과거 성매매 업소 밀집지 '미아리 텍사스촌'이 있었던 서울 성북구 신월곡1구역 재개발




www.etoday.co.kr










롯데건설, 도시정비사업 누적 수주액 4조 원 돌파


[에너지경제신문 김지형 기자] 롯데건설이 13일 신월곡1구역 도시환경정비사업조합과 추가 공사비 3174억 원에 대한 계약을 체결하면서 도시정비사업 누적 수주액 4조 원을 돌파했다...




www.ekn.kr


----------

